# Tunisian Armed Forces ( Pictures & Videos )



## Mootaz-khelifi

hello i'm back with new picture to Tunisian Armed Forces ( 2016 to future ) 
































​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

video : A Tunisian media Ad video for Anti terror campaign showing Tunisian Army and Special Forces Group ( GFS ) Soldier in mount Chaambi




Anti-Terror drill in Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian Army Kirpi 2of them modified by Tunisian Army with Cage Armor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

where is ur replies i can't just continue withou ur support


----------



## Zarvan

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> where is ur replies i can't just continue withou ur support


I am able to see on two videos you posted not a single picture is visible @Mootaz-khelifi


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> hello i'm back with new picture to Tunisian Armed Forces ( 2016 to future )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Is the first guy special forces? 


Also do you know what's the standard set for the Tunisian army?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Is the first guy special forces?
> 
> 
> Also do you know what's the standard set for the Tunisian army?


yeah that is special forces 
and army use steyr

more pic
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Cobra 1 & 2 Testing 

















more pics 











New Uniform ( not all units )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> yeah that is special forces
> and army use steyr
> 
> more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Nice dude, your armed forces look amazing.

May the legacy of Carthage live on.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Nice dude, your armed forces look amazing.
> 
> May the legacy of Carthage live on.



yeah we are getting 12 UH60M Armed vesrion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

new camouflage brown marpat version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Tunisia is stable right? I dont hear any problems going on in Tunisia which is obviously very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Baybars Han said:


> Tunisia is stable right? I dont hear any problems going on in Tunisia which is obviously very good.




Yeah, they are one of the few Arab countries who have massively benefited from democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Baybars Han said:


> Tunisia is stable right? I dont hear any problems going on in Tunisia which is obviously very good.


yeah in matter of security tunisia stable 
and in terms of gear is getting better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Tunisia slowly needs improving its defence capabilities. Increase size of Army get more Tanks and IFV and AFV than focus on Air Force and eventually Navy needs to be rebuild. But as Tunisia is stable I hope they remain stable and increase there military power.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Zarvan said:


> Tunisia slowly needs improving its defence capabilities. Increase size of Army get more Tanks and IFV and AFV than focus on Air Force and eventually Navy needs to be rebuild. But as Tunisia is stable I hope they remain stable and increase there military power.


in the army size that is a difficult think to do because 1st of all the defence can't force ppl to join and the army have a strict selective process that for every recruiting session they accept nearly 10 % of thous who applied ( fit for duty medicly and physicly ) and then comes the bases now the bases are nearly equipped for army of max 80 000 to double that they need to build more bases and extand the current ones and i don't know if they are working in that 
and in terms of equippment tunisian army enhenced his equippment comparing to prior the revolution and i can't agree more we need more MRAPS and IFV, AFV and tanks maybe even get 50 M1A2 or LEO 2 or even upgrade our 89 M60 Tank to the Turkish version or better with modern electronics hh and i prefer getting new tanks and upgrading what we have 
in terms of Air Force we are getting up to 16 UH60M armed version with Hellfire missiles , Hydra guided rockets and M134 Minigun
and in ships : tunisian navy entered a cooperation with private sactore to build patrol boats like P201 Istiklal and maybe look for bigger such as Swift Ship ( swift corvette )


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> ​



I wish the Egyptian army looked as cool as you guys do


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

EgyptianAmerican said:


> I wish the Egyptian army looked as cool as you guys do


it will brother .here in tunisia the defence is focusiong on the soldier equippment becausewe have small army and every death is a catastroph so tunisia will do it best to train and equip the soldiers to boost moral and make them more professional to minimize death 

this SF Unit in 2011 - 2012 





now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Joint Tunisian - Nato Training last september 






























​


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​


----------



## Zarvan

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> in the army size that is a difficult think to do because 1st of all the defence can't force ppl to join and the army have a strict selective process that for every recruiting session they accept nearly 10 % of thous who applied ( fit for duty medicly and physicly ) and then comes the bases now the bases are nearly equipped for army of max 80 000 to double that they need to build more bases and extand the current ones and i don't know if they are working in that
> and in terms of equippment tunisian army enhenced his equippment comparing to prior the revolution and i can't agree more we need more MRAPS and IFV, AFV and tanks maybe even get 50 M1A2 or LEO 2 or even upgrade our 89 M60 Tank to the Turkish version or better with modern electronics hh and i prefer getting new tanks and upgrading what we have
> in terms of Air Force we are getting up to 16 UH60M armed version with Hellfire missiles , Hydra guided rockets and M134 Minigun
> and in ships : tunisian navy entered a cooperation with private sactore to build patrol boats like P201 Istiklal and maybe look for bigger such as Swift Ship ( swift corvette )



For Tunisia an Army of around 120000 soldiers should be more than enough what you need to reduce your deaths is first increase Police and secondly but most importantly build your Air Force along with adding dedicated attack helicopters in our Army. Only that can help you against militants and reduce deaths of your soldiers.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Zarvan said:


> For Tunisia an Army of around 120000 soldiers should be more than enough what you need to reduce your deaths is first increase Police and secondly but most importantly build your Air Force along with adding dedicated attack helicopters in our Army. Only that can help you against militants and reduce deaths of your soldiers.


yeah army around 120'000 is good to defend tunisia and deaths are very low comparing other arabic army in 4 year we lost only 60 soldier and i agree on getting new equipments to air froce and attack helicopters and maybe AH64D or turkish Atak as we are in close relations with turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

why thier are no more reply


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

As snow start Falling in tunisia northwest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

*Tunisian Air Force* received his first batch of *OH-58D Kiowa*. "6 on 24 received so far."

25 Embedded GPS/Inertial (EGI) Navigation Systems (INS)
24 AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS)
10 AGM-114R Hellfire Missiles
82 Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System (APKWS) Rounds

The total estimated value of MDE is $44.3 million. The total overall estimated value is $100.8 million.
































Here an *EJDER YALCIN* in test trial in Tunisia. It's tested alongside Cobra I and II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> *Tunisian Air Force* received his first batch of *OH-58D Kiowa*. "6 on 24 received so far."
> 
> 25 Embedded GPS/Inertial (EGI) Navigation Systems (INS)
> 24 AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS)
> 10 AGM-114R Hellfire Missiles
> 82 Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System (APKWS) Rounds
> 
> The total estimated value of MDE is $44.3 million. The total overall estimated value is $100.8 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here an *EJDER YALCIN* in test trial in Tunisia. It's tested alongside Cobra I and II.


thanks for updating hhh i was away from internet ( connection problem ) and i hope tunisia get this Turkish nice vehicle alonge with Cobra I & II


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> thanks for updating hhh i was away from internet ( connection problem ) and i hope tunisia get this Turkish nice vehicle alonge with Cobra I & II



Cobra II sera suffisant. pas besoin du reste... mouchlzem..
We need UAV, a cheap one, like the chinese CH-4, for cheap airstrike and Some IFV like Arma8x8.
and throw that old rifle... le Steyr... and take some more modern and "usable" ones...


----------



## Babur Han

HannibalBarca said:


> Cobra II sera suffisant. pas besoin du reste... mouchlzem..
> We need UAV, a cheap one, like the chinese CH-4, for cheap airstrike and Some IFV like Arma8x8.



Is Bayraktar TB-2 also considered ?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Babur Han said:


> Is Bayraktar TB-2 also considered ?


No, bc it's not full integrated in Turkish forces, and not fully "operational" for export yet.
the cheapest and fatest alternative, will be the chinese UAVs Ch-4 or wing loong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

@HannibalBarca 

Tunisian Companys have also underdone efforts to Develp Drones, some reached the Prototype Stadion. Are some tunisian Developed Drones reached the Stage of serial Production ?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Cobra II sera suffisant. pas besoin du reste... mouchlzem..
> We need UAV, a cheap one, like the chinese CH-4, for cheap airstrike and Some IFV like Arma8x8.
> and throw that old rifle... le Steyr... and take some more modern and "usable" ones...


 i would prefer an westren UAV as we are allies with west not china 
and about steyr maybe we change it to the Australian Version F90


----------



## HannibalBarca

Babur Han said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> Tunisian Companys have also underdone efforts to Develp Drones, some reached the Prototype Stadion. Are some tunisian Developed Drones reached the Stage of serial Production ?



Well some companies did produce few reco Uav, but nothing more. maybe few pcs are used around. But as for today Tunisian army will use scaneagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Babur Han said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> Tunisian Companys have also underdone efforts to Develp Drones, some reached the Prototype Stadion. Are some tunisian Developed Drones reached the Stage of serial Production ?


sadly no because the gov never aprove factory building for TATi ( the company that made the prototypes )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i would prefer an westren UAV as we are allies with west not china
> and about steyr maybe we change it to the Australian Version F90



No one in the West will give us MALE or such ( et c'est trop cher). even Les US, will give the reco one that we use today when the mission in the south and CHaambi is over. But we do not have UAV for strikes, and the only one who can sell you few right now is china, and china is our ally.
As for STeyr, au feu cette merde. NEw more "usable" rifles exist and better for today warfare.


----------



## Babur Han

HannibalBarca said:


> Well some companies did produce few reco Uav, but nothing more. maybe few pcs are used around. But as for today Tunisian army will use scaneagle.



There were even Design Studies about an unmmanned Stealth Attack Helicopter, Nasnas UAV etc. Probably foreign Influence does also play a Role. I read somewere France has underdone Lobbyist efforts to Stop the Drone Programm.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Well some companies did produce few reco Uav, but nothing more. maybe few pcs are used around. But as for today Tunisian army will use scaneagle.


 scaneagle is used by Navy for naval recon and tracking and stopping illigle immigration because the army is being assested by US Army Reapers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> scaneagle is used by Navy for naval recon and tracking and stopping illigle immigration because the army is being assested by US Army Reapers


Yep , it's our only "one" that will be truly ours...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> No one in the West will give us MALE or such ( et c'est trop cher). even Les US, will give the reco one that we use today when the mission in the south and CHaambi is over. But we do not have UAV for strikes, and the only one who can sell you few right now is china, and china is our ally.
> As for STeyr, au feu cette merde. NEw more "usable" rifles exist and better for today warfare.


i served ( national service ) in the army my friend and yes it got it drewbacks but got great advantage like being short compact light comparing to M16 based rifles and if u gonna migrae from Bullpups to M16 based rifles that means retrain 80'000 soldier but bringing 2012 version of the same rifle woun't need training


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i served ( national service ) in the army my friend and yes it got it drewbacks but got great advantage like being short compact light comparing to M16 based rifles and if u gonna migrae from Bullpups to M16 based rifles that means retrain 80'000 soldier but bringing 2012 version of the same rifle woun't need training



Ofc you need training and we don't need to change it in a year, few batch per year in at least 5-6 years. will be ok. New assault rifle are emerging like the turkish one, or the new HK 433 or the old good ones, scar and such. Most importante thing it's NO MORE STEYR, it's too expensive, old and not suitable for today warfare.
and La tenue des militaires... limite tu met 3 couches de jeans c'est mieux...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Ofc you need training and we don't need to change it in a year, few batch per year in at least 5-6 years. will be ok. New assault rifle are emerging like the turkish one, or the new HK 433 or the old good ones, scar and such. Most importante thing it's NO MORE STEYR, it's too expensive, old and not suitable for today warfare.
> and La tenue des militaires... limite tu met 3 couches de jeans c'est mieux...


steyr is good for urban warfare , CQB , and i'm talikng getting a 2012 version 








bullpup design is the 21st centery weapon design even american company making a bullpup rifle Desert Tech MDR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> steyr is good for urban warfare , CQB , and i'm talikng getting a 2012 version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullpup design is the 21st centery weapon design even american company making a bullpup rifle Desert Tech MDR



It's very costly... and you have other rifle who are better and a little cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> It's very costly... and you have other rifle who are better and a little cheaper.


i don't think the army will think about the coast as problem because we get 12 UH60M with 700Mil$ because they don't pay it all at once so getting 100'000 F90 would be great deal and no aditional training


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i don't think the army will think about the coast as problem because we get 12 UH60M with 700Mil$ because they don't pay it all at once so getting 100'000 F90 would be great deal and no aditional training


100 000... lol it's more like 45-60K, and I don't think they will change the steyr for another modern one, they will use the weapons that BAT and such use and make them available to everyone.
We don't have money for defence, except for anti terro groups and Mrap and few helis and such. No big change for now, maybe in few years.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> 100 000... lol it's more like 45-60K, and I don't think they will change the steyr for another modern one, they will use the weapons that BAT and such use and make them available to everyone.
> We don't have money for defence, except for anti terro groups and Mrap and few helis and such. No big change for now, maybe in few years.


M4 ??? mostly SF is using it because we don't have too many of them and bullpup have less recoil and better bullet volocity


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> M4 ??? mostly SF is using it because we don't have too many of them and bullpup have less recoil and better bullet volocity



I'm sure the gov will think about the MPT-76 with a 5.56mm instead of 7.62mm in the future.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> I'm sure the gov will think about the MPT-76 with a 5.56mm instead of 7.62mm in the future.


we will see


----------



## fachfouch

Damen has started construction of offshore patrol vessels (OPVs) for the Tunisian Navy.

Damen's Galati shipyard in Romania announced via its social media channel that the steel cutting ceremony for two Multi Service Offshore Patrol Vessel 1400 hulls ordered by the Tunisian Ministry of National Defense was held on 13 December 2016. It said the ships will be named _Jugurtha_ (P 610) and _Syphax_ (P 611).

Citing customer confidentiality, Damen would not provide any additional details.

Industry sources suggest another two of these OPVs - to be named _Hannon_ and _Sophonisbe_ - are to be built for the Tunisian Navy, with all four scheduled for delivery by the end of 2018.

Since the name Hannon is currently borne by one of Tunisia's Type 143B fast attack craft, this would suggest that at least one of this class is expected to be decommissioned shortly.

Tunisian media has reported that the country's Council of Ministers adopted a draft law on 30 December 2016 that authorised the purchase of two 'frigates' as part of other security related legislation. It is unclear if this is a reference to the second pair of Damen OPVs or another type of new platform.

View media item 17305View media item 17306

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theman111

show something developed buy tunisia


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

theman111 said:


> show something developed buy tunisia


tunisia build this couple year ago P201 Istiklal
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


>


this picture are police and national guard they are not part of Armed Forces ... you have to know the difference between Armed Forces ( Army / Navy / Air Force ) and Interior Ministry ( Police and National Guard ) and this topic about the Armed Forces Only
















​


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> this picture are police and national guard they are not part of Armed Forces ... you have to know the difference between Armed Forces ( Army / Navy / Air Force ) and Interior Ministry ( Police and National Guard ) and this topic about the Armed Forces Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Lol.. I know...
But There is no thread for police... so I'm posting it here...
So let's make it police/army since our police is using some army equipment as well... (like those Edjer , police will mostly got few of them...)

We don't have a lot of pics of our police/army ... so let's not remove some ( even it's not "perfectly" armed ones


----------



## Zarvan

I think Tunisia should consider buying HK 416 and HK 417 instead of bull pup design. Also Tunisia is doing right thing by going for MRAP but now it's time Tunisia also starts focusing on getting Tanks and APC and other stuff.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Zarvan said:


> I think Tunisia should consider buying HK 416 and HK 417 instead of bull pup design. Also Tunisia is doing right thing by going for MRAP but now it's time Tunisia also starts focusing on getting Tanks and APC and other stuff.


Bullpup are compact and light and better for urban warfare and going to new weapon will cost the army lot of time in retraining the entire army in the new weapon platform ( M16 based weapons ) so going to F90 is better because it's a 2012 version of the Steyr AUG



HannibalBarca said:


> Lol.. I know...
> But There is no thread for police... so I'm posting it here...
> So let's make it police/army since our police is using some army equipment as well... (like those Edjer , police will mostly got few of them...)
> 
> We don't have a lot of pics of our police/army ... so let's not remove some ( even it's not "perfectly" armed ones


you could start a topic for Police and National guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zarvan said:


> I think Tunisia should consider buying HK 416 and HK 417 instead of bull pup design. Also Tunisia is doing right thing by going for MRAP but now it's time Tunisia also starts focusing on getting Tanks and APC and other stuff.



HK416 is not for sale for non Nato nation, I think.
But if we have to change rifles we can stay on the same platform (New Steyr) but they are very costly... or "mostly" Tunisia will choose the Turkish's MPT56 ones...

As for Tanks , we don't need it (for now at least) as for APC we will mostly jump on it in the coming years. But first we have to change and add all those heavy & Light vehicules for our armed forces... like those Ejder-Kirpi-CobraII and so on, before getting APC ( since we have limited use for it right now, since it's mostly COIN in Tunisia today)
If libya conflict became worst and worst near our border... we will start buying APC and such

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

in term of tanks we can upgrade our M60A3 with Turkey as they show great Protection in _*Operation Euphrates Shield*_
_*




*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

we need thread about the police and the national guard I have new 'equipment' news for both


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> we need thread about the police and the national guard I have new 'equipment' news for both


here you go 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tunisian-national-guard-police-presidential-guard-multimedia.485353/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> in term of tanks we can upgrade our M60A3 with Turkey as they show great Protection in _*Operation Euphrates Shield*_
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_​


that's the Israeli upgrade I think it's sabra


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> that's the Israeli upgrade I think it's sabra


turkish version of sabra because only Turkish Army Use them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian Army Special Force Unit ( UFS : Unité Force Spéciale ) new Unit Under the Special Forces Group and it's Specialized in Counter Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> in term of tanks we can upgrade our M60A3 with Turkey as they show great Protection in _*Operation Euphrates Shield*_
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_​




Instead of spending million $'s per upgraded tanks to M-60T standarts, Altay with better protection, sensors and suits are passing into serial production in following months. It is expected that friend states will use Altay along with Turkish Army in same configuration. Akkor hard-kill system will also join into serial produced tanks. 

Tunisia as a country having very deep and close relations with Turkish defence industry, will be one of the predicted candidates for Altay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

cabatli_53 said:


> Instead of spending million $'s per upgraded tanks to M-60T standarts, Altay with better protection, sensors and suits are passing into serial production in following months. It is expected that friend states will use Altay along with Turkish Army in same configuration. Akkor hard-kill system will also join into serial produced tanks.
> 
> Tunisia as a country having very deep and close relations with Turkish defence industry, will be one of the predicted candidates for Altay.


that is will be great if a deal if happens and it will be great to see Altay in Tunisian Camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Tunisian Tow on APC





Milan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

how about Tunisian defense industry? and related products?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Tunisian Tow on APC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milan


the APC is M113

Tunisian Army 13th Mechanized Infantry



















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

madokafc said:


> how about Tunisian defense industry? and related products?


tunisia build this couple year ago P201 Istiklal
.



































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

New Tunisian Kirpi with Aselsan ACAR ground surveillance radar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian naval special operations forces practice visit, board, search and seizure techniques during exercise Phoenix Express 2017 in Bizerte, Tunisia



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian army counter terrorism exercise















View attachment 398489

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ejder yalcin in Tunisia in Desert camo...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> Tunisian army counter terrorism exercise
> View attachment 398485
> View attachment 398486
> View attachment 398487
> View attachment 398488
> 
> 
> View attachment 398489
> View attachment 398490
> View attachment 398491
> View attachment 398492
> View attachment 398493
> 
> 
> View attachment 398494
> View attachment 398495
> View attachment 398496



Nice user name, lol. Is the Steyr AUG standard issue for the Tunisian army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice user name, lol. Is the Steyr AUG standard issue for the Tunisian army?



Steyr for all army.
Hope they change it in the future... well they will mostly change it...when economy will be better and therefore Def budget will rise in the coming years/decade...

and if they change it... I don't think they will choose an new AUG version like the australian one ( because it's not cheap and not that good in our modern battlefield)... THe most "logical" choice will be the turkish one MPT, and mostly the 55 version.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Steyr for all army.
> Hope they change it in the future... well they will mostly change it...when economy will be better and therefore Def budget will rise in the coming years/decade...
> 
> and if they change it... I don't think they will choose an new AUG version like the australian one ( because it's not cheap and not that good in our modern battlefield)... THe most "logical" choice will be the turkish one MPT, and mostly the 55 version.



Going from a bullpup to a conventional design shouldn't be a huge deal. People worry about training etc. The new firearm can be fielded during a transition period of new conscripts and done gradually so that it is smooth. Even existing units that need training can be done in a short time with a weapon that's easy to operate, disassemble without tools for maintenance and maybe even have an interchangeable caliber setup. A couple of weeks to a month between basic training and fielding. MPT is a good choice, and most likely produce it locally. Nowadays, so many good choices out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

I think they're planing to replace it with the


Gomig-21 said:


> Nice user name, lol. Is the Steyr AUG standard issue for the Tunisian army?


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

One of the 2 new Tunisian Black Hawk received recently...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

more picture for the ejder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

The Armed forces will change uniforms, it will be this camo pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

I hope the parade tomorrow will show a lot of new things


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> I hope the parade tomorrow will show a lot of new things


yeah i'm waiting to see the UH60M and better look to the new Uniform and the Ejder


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> I hope the parade tomorrow will show a lot of new things





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> yeah i'm waiting to see the UH60M and better look to the new Uniform and the Ejder



Inshallah we see it...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Tunisian Army Parade has begun and therefore EVERY NEW acquisition will be exposed... ANd here the Show is starting ( Pics will follow throu the day)

@cabatli_53 @T-123456 @UkroTurk @Quwa @Silahtar @Yenikuyu @Combat-Master @Yellow-place @Killuminati @waz @AnatolianEagle

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

@HannibalBarca 


Bro how many Ejder Yalcin will be inducted and will there be some ejders equipped with RCWS?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shepherd7 said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> 
> Bro how many Ejder Yalcin will be inducted and will there be some ejders equipped with RCWS?


Initial order around 70 pcs with 12 ALready delivered ( those in the pics) with More batch later on
As for RCWS, introduction will be made on the next 30 pcs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

HannibalBarca said:


> Initial order around 70 pcs with 12 ALready delivered ( those in the pics) with More batch later on
> As for RCWS, introduction will be made on the next 30 pcs.



Thank you and if i am not mistaken there was also some Cobra II's tested by your military, will there be deliviries of Cobra II's aswell?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shepherd7 said:


> Thank you and if i am not mistaken there was also some Cobra II's tested by your military, will there be deliviries of Cobra II's aswell?


Cobra 1 & 2 were in testing alongside Edjer..; and they choosed the Edjer over the 2 other.
So as for now, it's a no... But who knows in the future, with special batchs ( but unlikely)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

the New Combat Uniform


----------



## HannibalBarca




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fachfouch

waiting for the airforce pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian air force UH60M blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


>


I can't undertand , why they take more photos of themselfs than their equipment and mostly the new ones... even on the Facebook groups/pages... you see the new equipment ( Cars/Kirpi...) as a secondary thing... you always see it in the corner of the pic, hidden like a non wanted thing...
New esuipment is almost ( 90%) of the time taken by offcial pics , whatever by Leaders /SHems fm or Mosaique... What a shame... It's almost most of them do not understand the importance of those new equipment...

Like I said... "Most of the Time"... not always but among 50 pics, one is taken clearly with the equipment in mind by a soldier...

I know someone who is operating in a Yalcin..; the new armored vehicules from Turkey... When I asked him why he doesn't take pics of it and post it or even give it to me... His answer was " Well it's a car... and I prefer sending my muscles in my unifirm with my badge instead" and he laught... Even with this answer... I can't understand it...

I know few ppl... well placed in Al Aouina... but they are old guys from the family... so aslking is a little tricky...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I can't undertand , why they take more photos of themselfs than their equipment and mostly the new ones... even on the Facebook groups/pages... you see the new equipment ( Cars/Kirpi...) as a secondary thing...



We have the same problem. It's a North African/Arab thing bro. It's like "look at me I need attention" and with the explosion of social media, it's getting worst and worst. I'm sure you've seen the stuff from the Egyptian army oooof. It's like a social get-together with some weapons it's ridiculous.



HannibalBarca said:


> you always see it in the corner of the pic, hidden like a non wanted thing...



You're talking about the watermarks? Let me tell you, no one is worst than us Egyptians. It drives me out of my mind every time I see a great picture that has a gaudy, 3 times larger than it needs to be, selfish, disgusting and self promoting idiotic watermark I want to slap these people in the face. It's irritating beyond belief.

BTW, we need to up the game on this thread. Need to post a lot more pics; there's some nice new equipment in the Tunisian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> We have the same problem. It's a North African/Arab thing bro. It's like "look at me I need attention" and with the explosion of social media, it's getting worst and worst. I'm sure you've seen the stuff from the Egyptian army oooof. It's like a social get-together with some weapons it's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the watermarks? Let me tell you, no one is worst than us Egyptians. It drives me out of my mind every time I see a great picture that has a gaudy, 3 times larger than it needs to be, selfish, disgusting and self promoting idiotic watermark I want to slap these people in the face. It's irritating beyond belief.
> 
> BTW, we need to up the game on this thread. Need to post a lot more pics; there's some nice new equipment in the Tunisian army.



There is good tech and equipment... that are as rare as a golden nugget in the middle of the desert...

As for Egyptian pics... at tleast there is a lot of them , therefore you can find good ones among it in quite a few numbers... not the case for the TN Army...

And Egypt is doing quite a lot of interesting purchase... as for Tunisia and his limited budget... the few last interesting ones are the helis and Armed vehicules and some surveillance sys... (that we knwo of at least)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i served in the army and they tell us to take no photo .... the old officers work by old rules

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i served in the army and they tell us to take no photo .... the old officers work by old rules


Every army say the same... T
But to take photos of themselfs in "protected" areas... they don't follow the rule... They even post it online without blurring the environement around them... it's the mods of those fb groups who do so... but when it's for interesting things... chay...

It's just they don't care to take pics of Equipmeent... most of those I know in the Army (the young ones)... don't even know about the new acquisitions and what that means... When you get a soldiers who operate in a Yalcin...and he tells you it's just a car... and tht he prefers taking pics of his muscles in his uniform... you know somthing is fishy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Tunisian police.
















Army.






Ejder Yalcin.






Kirpi MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Babur The Uzbek Tiger

God bless Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

More from when the Kiowa was being delivered a little while back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

It's very sad that even the ministry of defense don't have facebook/twitter page and even the web site make you feel you're in the 90s and they never use pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The camo on those F-5s is awesome, ya Fachfouch. 

Tunisian Anit-Terrorism Special Forces with some nice gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> The camo on those F-5s is awesome, ya Fachfouch.
> 
> Tunisian Anit-Terrorism Special Forces with some nice gear.



Have a lot of respect for Tunisian SF. They know what they're doing and what they need to do it. Says a lot that they can get it right but we can not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Frogman said:


> Have a lot of respect for Tunisian SF. They know what they're doing and what they need to do it. Says a lot that they can get it right but we can not.


The shift happned after the revolution... Someone(thing) begun to change thing to near" perfect" in the Army...whatever by new equipment acquition or doctrine...
Every buy is "interesting" and" right" and even the number is alright...
There is a vision among the army today... That I can't get my hands on, that is who is leading this new road... I tried to ask few well placed ppl that I know... but always got the same answer... Join us and you will know...

What you see in this thread is only a glimpse of this shift... tbh... doing it in only few years... is fishy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Army...whatever by new equipment acquition or doctrine...



It can never be the equipment, it's always the individual first, "assisted" by good equipment. But it always starts with the person and their will.



HannibalBarca said:


> Join us and you will know...



Hahaha, recruitment. You're too old, though....



HannibalBarca said:


> doing it in only few years... is fishy...



Why fishy? This is what happens when people were destine to be great but have been suppressed by evil, then they've been uncaged. This is perfectly normal what's happening in Tunisia. Just like @EgyptianAmerican said, the Tunisian people are the ones who benefited the most from their revolution. He's 100% correct with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> It can never be the equipment, it's always the individual first, "assisted" by good equipment. But it always starts with the person and their will.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, recruitment. You're too old, though....
> 
> 
> 
> Why fishy? This is what happens when people were destine to be great but have been suppressed by evil, then they've been uncaged. This is perfectly normal what's happening in Tunisia. Just like @EgyptianAmerican said, the Tunisian people are the ones who benefited the most from their revolution. He's 100% correct with that.



Well... when you cauge yourself... it's always with another one in mind...Therefore when I take TN army and cauge it to top notch armies... it's too fast... I don't say it's not good... but it's unusual, even if you are uncaged. The Army corp is like an OVNI in TN society... It got out of nowhere and already achieved decades of reforms... in only few years... At this rate, I will not be suprised with new fighter jets...

Remember that the TN army before 2012 was nothing... Ben Ali feared it for coup and therfore put all his money on Police...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> At this rate, I will not be suprised with new fighter jets...



I would welcome 24 brand spanking new F-16 Vipers Block 52+ with the full array of armament, just for a start. 
Wouldn't this be nice?






And I would keep the 12 F-5's as well. Those are in terrific condition and have a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I would welcome 24 brand spanking new F-16 Vipers Block 52+ with the full array of armament, just for a start.
> Wouldn't this be nice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would keep the 12 F-5's as well. Those are in terrific condition and have a long way to go.


Nice F-16 pic 
But tbh I quite like those Rafale better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

@Gomig-21 Here the full vid of the pics.





__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Gomig-21 said:


> Tunisian police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejder Yalcin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirpi MRAP



Very similar concept with same APC’s between Turkey and Tunisia. Our flags are almost same as well. Hope to achieve more cooperations on more strategic projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> Very similar concept with same APC’s between Turkey and Tunisia. Our flags are almost same as well. Hope to achieve more cooperations on more strategic projects.


One word is inbtw us to achieve that...only one... it's money

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Have a lot of respect for Tunisian SF. They know what they're doing and what they need to do it. Says a lot that they can get it right but we can not.



I think our primary issue is within the Sa'aka units. I think they need to simplify their role and define it a lot better, take them out of any SF role since that complicates matters more and they're more of a higher trained military unit than an elite or dedicated special forces. To label them as SF isn't doing them any good. They should just label them as a higher trained army unit and leave the SF to the other, dedicated units. Besides some of the other technical issues, don't you think that's the root of the problem? Because they seem to be ok in the naval and other dedicated units, although there is room for much improvement. 



HannibalBarca said:


> Nice F-16 pic
> But tbh I quite like those Rafale better



That would be nice, most definitely. What about tanks? What is the Tunisian army thinking about its armored corps? 



HannibalBarca said:


> @Gomig-21 Here the full vid of the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



I saw those, bro. I like their use of stun grenades followed by canines. 



cabatli_53 said:


> Very similar concept with same APC’s between Turkey and Tunisia. Our flags are almost same as well. Hope to achieve more cooperations on more strategic projects.



They are very similar. Sometimes I have to double back and look at the roundels to be sure it's Tunisian and not Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be nice, most definitely. What about tanks? What is the Tunisian army thinking about its armored corps?


I don't see the need for it right now. Our army need to continue to rebuild himself from the ground and to the top. So heavy equipment, like new Tanks/jets etc.. are not in the agenda right now...
But tbh... who knows...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

More Tunisian SF.






Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

This thread should be stickied. 

This is a good view that shows how these guys are geared up perfectly. They have everything they need including protection and it doesn't seem cumbersome. Even the masks with the baseball caps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

The F-5 covered with some snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> The F-5 covered with some snow



You get a bit of snow in the higher elevations? Those F-5s are beautiful. I've always loved how thin the wings are, must slice through the air and have very low drag, that aircraft. This thing was robbed of its potential success thanks to the F-16 but it was very promising and could've done much better. Also has the dual engines and has the maneuverability of a butterfly. Really terrific jet I've always admired it.

You know that Egypt was offered the F-20 Tigershark and the US had an airshow in Cairo in front of the dignitaries and it did an aerial demonstration and they even painted Egyptian colors on it and everything. But Mubarak wanted the F-16 because of Israel, even though the F-20 was more advanced than the F-16A/B of that time. It had a single engine compared to the F-5 and was destined to be a great platform just never materialized due the the success and innovation of the F-16.

I couldn't find the full pic of the Egyptian one but here is a partial section of when it landed at Cairo airport.






I believe they also offered the F-5. Not sure if this pic is real but supposedly it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

It's a really great jet and Tunisia also was interested in the F20 and even tested it but didn't purchase it .





Tunisian army killed a terrorist yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> It's a really great jet and Tunisia also was interested in the F20 and even tested it but didn't purchase it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisian army killed a terrorist yesterday


Kirpi rave party. @cabatli_53 @Combat-Master @KediKesenFare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Kipri MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Very nice.

How many Blackhawks now? And how many are they planning on getting?


----------



## fachfouch

for now there are 2 and planned for 12 and maybe there are battlehawks in the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

USGN- TN National Guards (Couldn't find the other thread... so posting it here)





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Yalcin (i think it's one of the first pcs...)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

yeah I think that one was during testing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> yeah I think that one was during testing


yep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

National guard's Bell 429

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 441924
> 
> 
> View attachment 441925
> View attachment 441926
> View attachment 441927
> 
> 
> National guard's Bell 429
> View attachment 441928


Great photos!
By the way, can you remove the photos on page 9 that include the body, because it will certainly get you banned if a mod sees it.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch




----------



## fachfouch

A tow locally built patrol vessels (27.5 m) will enter service in mars 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kirpi+Black Haw+ Various. 






New Design for the Patrol boat? ( _*Istiklal type) *_
@Mootaz-khelifi @fachfouch 
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I think so but really don't trust the design cause they didn't respect it in the istiklal type XD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

BNIR quick intervention national brigade.






National guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nile-Tiger

I love Tunisia, and all Maghreb countries, so much... 

Come on, Tunisians... More production, and more arms deals, ofcourse.

I also wish that Tunisia would concentrate on oil and natural gas explorations, so that it would become later an exporter of oil\natural gas, along with any possible minerals and natural resources.

Tunisia has a relatively long coast, compared to it's total surface area, and there should (hopefully) be a considerable amounts of oil and gas. 

As for military forces... I think Tunisia should start to buy modern naval and air equipment, both new and used, with any financial aid possible. Transfer of Technology is also important, but it will not be easy to acquire it, since most, if not all, of the Tunisian arms deals will probably be small deals.

And... The production of the two locally-made patrol vessels is really delightful

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Nile-Tiger said:


> I love Tunisia, and all Maghreb countries, so much...
> 
> Come on, Tunisians... More production, and more arms deals, ofcourse.
> 
> I also wish that Tunisia would concentrate on oil and natural gas explorations, so that it would become later an exporter of oil\natural gas, along with any possible minerals and natural resources.
> 
> Tunisia has a relatively long coast, compared to it's total surface area, and there should (hopefully) be a considerable amounts of oil and gas.
> 
> As for military forces... I think Tunisia should start to buy modern naval and air equipment, both new and used, with any financial aid possible. Transfer of Technology is also important, but it will not be easy to acquire it, since most, if not all, of the Tunisian arms deals will probably be small deals.
> 
> And... The production of the two locally-made patrol vessels is really delightful


Thx... But...in one Word..TN does not have the money for that...

Tunisia has restricted oil reserve, we do not have enough for ourselfs let alone for others... Same for Gas, we do not have, we import it from Algeria... it' snot because we didn't explore it, we did, but very limited pocket were found...

As for Naval forces, we are making it at new, by starting producing light patrol boats etc... as for the big one, well tbh we do not need it right now, we have no "enemies" so to speak to push us to buy a lot and big ones, just need a small marine force for border security...

Tunisia has no financial aid, the little we had, few dozen millions are going to be cut off... so since the begining it's all us alone...

And last word... ppl should remember that TN didn't have a "army" so to speak in our modern standard, it was a police state, and the army was seen a possible" force" for coup for our previous dictator... so anything related to the armed forces...were at the lowest and minimum...

So what we are seeing right now, are basic/core important deals to rebuild from the ground...

But the one thing I'm proud is the way our deals are made... only/almost perfect deals on what we really need, the one making those decision at the top...is a good one...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

GIM selfie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

fachfouch said:


> GIM selfie
> View attachment 446525


Lookin' badass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

JKangoroo said:


> Terrorist arms Terrorist nice One


Butthurt...spotted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JKangoroo

HannibalBarca said:


> Butthurt...spotted...


Ohh daeshi replied


----------



## HannibalBarca

JKangoroo said:


> Ohh daeshi replied


You were that butthurt... Ouch!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

HannibalBarca said:


> You were that butthurt... Ouch!!


one of your victims ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> one of your victims ?


I stopped counting a long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Kirpi+Black Haw+ Various.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Design for the Patrol boat? ( _*Istiklal type) *_
> @Mootaz-khelifi @fachfouch
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


the patrol boat will be Istiklal class ( called class not type ) and the defense have planning for bigger ships maybe 60m i don't think will be more then 100m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> the patrol boat will be Istiklal class ( called class not type ) and the defense have planning for bigger ships maybe 60m i don't think will be more then 100m


60m for which purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

APC+MRAP+humvee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> 60m for which purpose?


long ( period ) deep sea patrols and export to our neighbors in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> the patrol boat will be Istiklal class ( called class not type ) and the defense have planning for bigger ships maybe 60m i don't think will be more then 100m


I don't think it's the same cause the design is different and the length too they're a little bit longer 27.5 and istiklal 26.5


----------



## Gomig-21

Barca, Fachfouch, what's going on in our beloved Tunisia, my brothers?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951014961198878720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Barca, Fachfouch, what's going on in our beloved Tunisia, my brothers?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951014961198878720


Some are not happy about a new Finance law... that will make things more expensice, like oil etc...
So they took the street, to say it... it's their rights to do so...

But...as any peaceful protest...you have the ones who are here to destroy... so it's those ppl... I let you imagine what they do... and added to it... you have few ppl from the opposition who are fueling it even more... giving escuses to their destruction, just for the sake of it...

Now the peaceful protesters and the civil society is turning against those rats... and we are where we are...

Tunisia saw an inflation this year... that put pressure on lower and middle classes... But... you can't do otherwise..; you have to pass this austerity phase to be able to be back on your feet... but it's difficult to say those words to ppl who already suffer greatly from poverty...

So what will happen? nothing... Democracy will stay... and not gonna go anywhere...but you will mostly get a ballet of governements... giving their places one after another to the next and so on...till things change...

Meanwhile reforms are progressing... in parrelel to those events... so...

The problem with Tunisia since the revo... is the lack of a strong Gov who do not fear to apply the rule of law... something gov after gov couldn't do...of fear of protest... and therefore of fear of losing their chair...but with this gov it's a little different... the FM is well in his shoes...just hope he can win against oppositions...that's the only...condition for a better tomorrow...

Tunisia is like a kingdom, who has 3 kings...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

As always it's riot season (starts from December to mars) it's a habit from the french colonization but it may end with a revolution XD


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> As always it's riot season (starts from December to mars) it's a habit from the french colonization but it may end with a revolution XD


Revolution is done...
I can understand the protest... when you can't properly live a descent life... and get yourself a raise of taxes etc...
But the riot side is unacceptable...it' snot like we are under Ben Ali anymore, where protest are illegal...
Even non- registered protest are not sanctioned since the revo...

Life is expensive... I can see it..it's almost the same as in France... or even more expensive... but they are paid 10-14x less...
But still, Tunisians have to pass throu' that... otherwise... nothing will change, neither for them or their kids...

And the Administration sys and it's papers...are one of the problem of Tunisia... that keep investors inside and outside the country, to not make the move...
Just an exemple... to open une "usine".. you need 6months to 1 years+ to have an answer... and even after that you are not sure to get it... and even that it's the simple part... not even speaking about the incompentence of those workers... where you have to do their job or even beg to get a proper paper...

a lot need to change... but mostly Many Tunsians need to be fired for others who really want to work and are competent, to take the job...

or another problem... for high % of unemployment come from those students who get a degree in locked areas... instead of choosing a road to get a job at the end... they choose somthing, just for the sake of it...with no vision for their futures... like those in gestion... or those wanting to be professors... etc...

60-70% of problems come from the citizens themselfs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Butthurt...spotted...


Don’t worry about him, they are still mad at North Africans soldiers for using his nazi parents ears as coins in Monte Casino...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

During PM visit to Remada air base near the Libyan border 














We can see the new modifications on the UH-1 Rocket launcher and a thermal camera

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> We can see the new modifications on the UH-1 Rocket launcher and a thermal camera



Is it me, or does it look like the rocket launcher is perfectly positioned to take out the thermal imaging camera?
Looks like maybe they were just testing the camera and it and would eventually mount it somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Is it me, or does it look like the rocket launcher is perfectly positioned to take out the thermal imaging camera?
> Looks like maybe they were just testing the camera and it and would eventually mount it somewhere else.


rocket launcher is never used...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> Is it me, or does it look like the rocket launcher is perfectly positioned to take out the thermal imaging camera?
> Looks like maybe they were just testing the camera and it and would eventually mount it somewhere else.


Yeah I noticed too XD,or it was just installed to show PM



HannibalBarca said:


> rocket launcher is never used...


yes it was used I saw a video in Shaambi the UH1 was using it


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> yes it was used I saw a video in Shaambi the UH1 was using it


Well... Rarely then... maybe once or twice in the year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The F-5s are really sweet and very well maintained. Interesting spine antenna.












During Exercise Circaete in 2014.






Looks like a T-38 Talon also.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> The F-5s are really sweet and very well maintained. Interesting spine antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During Exercise Circaete in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a T-38 Talon also.


yeah they got upgraded in 2014 I think they're trying to keep it running until they raise funds for new one the air force is funding an upgrade program in the united states.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well... Rarely then... maybe once or twice in the year...


or maybe after the Kiowa arrival they intend to remove it and return the UH1 main role

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

the F5 is nice fighter but is too old i give it with recent upgrade it will b replace by 2020 that what i would do if i where in command and get JAS 39s good low cost per flight hour fighter 12 or 24 max would be great

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> the F5 is nice fighter but is too old i give it with recent upgrade it will b replace by 2020 that what i would do if i where in command and get JAS 39s good low cost per flight hour fighter 12 or 24 max would be great


Gripen is an interesting choice...even thou' I hope we don't choose it ( if they want to change)... Bc there is too many subcontractors in it... that could, in the future, be problematic... (If anything happen)
Rafale, is a little expensive, but even if we take less.. I think it's still interesting.
Or Even Used uptodate F-16...

Another Choice will be Russian Migs...But I don't think we will swim that way... so not happening.

Or, betting on numbers and think about a Good size fleet of Armed KAI T-50... and then little by little, jumping on more advanced ones, and we get to already have trainers... and a good chunk of trained pilots in the process... 2in1 purpose. (And delivery could be done in one year or even less)
The Iraqi gov got 24 for 1.1Bil$ for the Latest most advanced version...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> the F5 is nice fighter but is too old i give it with recent upgrade it will b replace by 2020 that what i would do if i where in command and get JAS 39s good low cost per flight hour fighter 12 or 24 max would be great



True about the F-5 but man is it a beautiful jet. It's been one of my favorites forever and the Tunisian ones are so well maintained and also look like they went through an upgrade in some avionics and possibly an MLU as well.

Gripen is an excellent choice. South Africa enjoys their fleet of 26 Gripens although I believe they've lost a few and are down to 17 or 18 of them if I'm not mistaken. They're outstanding and the SAAF fly those things around like it's no-one's busy and handle the parts & maintenance without any issues at all.

Also, the Swedes, according to @A.P. Richelieu are a bunch of snotty, noses up in the air snobs who won't sell the aircraft to any non-democratic country (no offense, Rich.) Their standards are finicky like that but in this case, with a wonderfully fledgling democracy like Tunisia, I bet you SAAB would jump at this opportunity in a heart beat. And with Tunisia's good relations with the US, parts for the Gripen engine and weapons and other things shouldn't be an issue at all. I actually like that choice.

Start out with 12 Gripen JAS 39Cs possibly @$40 million per and keep the 12 F-5s (they haven't lost any of those, right?) and have that compliment of 24 fighters working together I think is an excellent way to start.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> True about the F-5 but man is it a beautiful jet. It's been one of my favorites forever and the Tunisian ones are so well maintained and also look like they went through an upgrade in some avionics and possibly an MLU as well.
> 
> Gripen is an excellent choice. South Africa enjoys their fleet of 26 Gripens although I believe they've lost a few and are down to 17 or 18 of them if I'm not mistaken. They're outstanding and the SAAF fly those things around like it's no-one's busy and handle the parts & maintenance without any issues at all.
> 
> Also, the Swedes, according to @A.P. Richelieu are a bunch of snotty, noses up in the air snobs who won't sell the aircraft to any non-democratic country (no offense, Rich.) Their standards are finicky like that but in this case, with a wonderfully fledgling democracy like Tunisia, I bet you SAAB would jump at this opportunity in a heart beat. And with Tunisia's good relations with the US, parts for the Gripen engine and weapons and other things shouldn't be an issue at all. I actually like that choice.
> 
> Start out with 12 Gripen JAS 39Cs possibly @$40 million per and keep the 12 F-5s (they haven't lost any of those, right?) and have that compliment of 24 fighters working together I think is an excellent way to start.



Thai Gripen cost them almost 1Bil$ for 12 pcs... They are not that cheap...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Gomig-21 said:


> True about the F-5 but man is it a beautiful jet. It's been one of my favorites forever and the Tunisian ones are so well maintained and also look like they went through an upgrade in some avionics and possibly an MLU as well.
> 
> Gripen is an excellent choice. South Africa enjoys their fleet of 26 Gripens although I believe they've lost a few and are down to 17 or 18 of them if I'm not mistaken. They're outstanding and the SAAF fly those things around like it's no-one's busy and handle the parts & maintenance without any issues at all.
> 
> Also, the Swedes, according to @A.P. Richelieu are a bunch of snotty, noses up in the air snobs who won't sell the aircraft to any non-democratic country (no offense, Rich.) Their standards are finicky like that but in this case, with a wonderfully fledgling democracy like Tunisia, I bet you SAAB would jump at this opportunity in a heart beat. And with Tunisia's good relations with the US, parts for the Gripen engine and weapons and other things shouldn't be an issue at all. I actually like that choice.
> 
> Start out with 12 Gripen JAS 39Cs possibly @$40 million per and keep the 12 F-5s (they haven't lost any of those, right?) and have that compliment of 24 fighters working together I think is an excellent way to start.



We have a feminist government (at least they like to say so), so we’re playing hard to get.
Tunisia would probably have the best chance of buying Gripen of any North African country.

I have not heard about any losses of Gripen in South Africa.
Hungary has lost two, and Thailand lost one. That is all (outside Sweden)



HannibalBarca said:


> Thai Gripen cost them almost 1Bil$ for 12 pcs... They are not that cheap...


Aircraft deals typically involve a lot of other things except the aircrafts.
$1B/12 = $83M/aircraft.
Similar deals for Rafale are way more expensive.
India: $8,7B/36 = $241M/aircraft.

Gripen C without anything else is probably around $40M.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

A.P. Richelieu said:


> We have a feminist government (at least they like to say so), so we’re playing hard to get.
> Tunisia would probably have the best chance of buying Gripen of any North African country.



That's what I figured, and I'm glad you took my comments as friendly chop-busting.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> I have not heard about any losses of Gripen in South Africa.
> Hungary has lost two, and Thailand lost one. That is all (outside Sweden)



Wiki should update its page then. I thought that a count of 17 aircraft out of 26 ordered reflected too many loses, or even non-operational aircraft. 9 seems too much for either case.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Gripen C without anything else is probably around $40M.



That was the figure I quoted, so add start-up contract inclusions and it'll probably jump to $60 mill. Still very affordable for Tunisia and 12 aircraft, and especially one of that quality and caliber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what I figured, and I'm glad you took my comments as friendly chop-busting.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki should update its page then. I thought that a count of 17 aircraft out of 26 ordered reflected too many loses, or even non-operational aircraft. 9 seems too much for either case.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the figure I quoted, so add start-up contract inclusions and it'll probably jump to $60 mill. Still very affordable for Tunisia and 12 aircraft, and especially one of that quality and caliber.


 Yeah 12 aircraft as start good deal and it will be around the same budget of Tunisian 12 UH60M Black Hawk from Sikorsky ( US Army as middleman between TUN and the company ) so it cost us with logistics and training 700 mil $

Tunisian Pilot in USA training on the F16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Tunisian Pilot in USA training on the F16



Now that I thought about it some more, in light of the austerity measures taken by the Tunisian government, it might not be a good idea to go out and spend $1 billion on any type of fighter jets and wait until things calm down and the economic downturn improves a little bit.

That said, like I was telling Barca earlier in the thread, a small procurement of used F-16s from the US at a severely discounted rate wouldn't be such a bad move but the only problem that would come with that is a heavy list of conditions from the US which would hamper Tunisia's ability to move to another source at a later point. This is what the US excels at doing. F-16s would be fantastic and that platform is here to stay as a workhorse for many AFs for several more decades to come.

Speaking of US equipment, naval patrol boat donated from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fachfouch said:


> During PM visit to Remada air base near the Libyan border
> View attachment 447894
> View attachment 447895
> View attachment 447896
> 
> 
> View attachment 447897
> We can see the new modifications on the UH-1 Rocket launcher and a thermal camera
> View attachment 447898




That’s a FLIR Pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That’s a FLIR Pod.



Same thing. Thermal camera is just the layman's term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> Now that I thought about it some more, in light of the austerity measures taken by the Tunisian government, it might not be a good idea to go out and spend $1 billion on any type of fighter jets and wait until things calm down and the economic downturn improves a little bit.
> 
> That said, like I was telling Barca earlier in the thread, a small procurement of used F-16s from the US at a severely discounted rate wouldn't be such a bad move but the only problem that would come with that is a heavy list of conditions from the US which would hamper Tunisia's ability to move to another source at a later point. This is what the US excels at doing. F-16s would be fantastic and that platform is here to stay as a workhorse for many AFs for several more decades to come.
> 
> Speaking of US equipment, naval patrol boat donated from the US.


in term of our pilots they are training on F16 and other western fighter decades ago it's just part of exchange programs 

and about the ships the A701 is old ship and it's training ship used by navy decades ago

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

The Tunisian Army's special forces (GFS)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamilcar

from an ongoing operation (started yesterday and resulted so far in killing the right hand of AQMI leader, an Algerian terrorist, and another leader of the local branch of al-Qaeda who's also Algerian)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamilcar

From the same operation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

TUNIS (Reuters) - Tunisian security forces have killed a top aide of Abu Musab Abdul Wadud, the leader of Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM), an official source told Reuters on Saturday.
Tunisia has been on high alert since 2015, when Islamic State gunmen killed dozens of foreign tourists in a museum in the capital, Tunis, and on a beach in the resort city of Sousse.
Algerian Bilel Kobi was “the right arm of Abou Wadoud” and was killed in an ambush near the Algerian border when on a mission to reorganize AQIM’s Tunisian branch following strikes by Tunisian forces against it, the source told Reuters.
Last year Tunisian forces killed Islamist militants including Mourad Chaieb, the Algerian leader of Okba Ibn Nafaa, a group that has fought for years with security forces in Tunisia’s mountainous interior.

Update:
The Interior Ministry said their forces Sunday found the body of another militant killed during Saturday’s operation.
“This terrorist is an Algerian named Bechir Ben Neji and he was the leader of Okba Ibn Nafaa in the Semmama mountain,”

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

*Be Honest* and tell me... which country forces do they belong at "*First sight*".





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> *Be Honest* and tell me... which country forces do they belong at "*First sight*".



If I didn't know any better, at first site they'd look like either American or Jordanian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> If I didn't know any better, at first site they'd look like either American or Jordanian.


Like someone said... " They look like, out of a JSOC catalog"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I would say Turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

What you said is all true basically, I'd just add that they share some resemblance to the French as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> What you said is all true basically, I'd just add that they share some resemblance to the French as well



Some nice gear they have there. Supressors on their HK416s it looks like. Nice puppy, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Some nice gear they have there. Supressors on their HK416s it looks like. Nice puppy, too.



Talking about puppies, they've been constantly used lately in Tunisia in counter-terrorism operations in urban areas especially.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Talking about puppies, they've been constantly used lately in Tunisia in counter-terrorism operations in urban areas especially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449606
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449607
> 
> 
> View attachment 449608


called canine my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Nice Pictures I hope soon Tunisia starts working on building its Air Force and Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Zarvan said:


> Nice Pictures I hope soon Tunisia starts working on building its Air Force and Navy



Hopefully, but the problem is, building a considerable air and naval force out of what Tunisia currently has would cost a lot of money and a heavy budget that the country can't afford right now. therefore the policy is dealing with the imminent and close future threats first then when the economy gets better, there will be a lot of work to do.
The current threat to the country's stability and military/security forces are terrorist groups and not other countries since so far Tunisia has no disputes with its neighbours or anyone else. Consequently, the first things that have to be built and sustained are a well trained and well equipped special forces, a strong intelligence agency different from what the country had until now (working on that after announcing both the creation of the new agency last year and an intelligence school, the Americans are helping a lot as well) and acquiring helicopters and UAVs capable of providing constant surveillance, CAS and deploying troops quickly and effectively, thus comes the purchase of Black Hawks and Battle Hawks in addition to the Kiowa warriors and the whole AGM missiles package and so on, in addition to a sufficient number of MRAPs and armored vehicles (Kirpi, Ejder Yalcin, and many others). 
There are few steps however towards building the Navy and Air Force slowly
Starting from this year Tunisia will receive the first of its four MOPV 1400 Damen ships







and the F5 tigers are retiring soon, there are few rumours and news here and there about a new aircraft to replace it by the start of 2020.
I guess they'd probably be some Vipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

oh god it's called OPV 1400 not MOVP hhh OPV stands for Offshore Patrol Vessel 1400
and i say JAS 39 would be better choice as it's Lower cost per hour flight cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> oh god it's called OPV 1400 not MOVP hhh OPV stands for Offshore Patrol Vessel 1400
> and i say JAS 39 would be better choice as it's Lower cost per hour flight cost


Mostly a Typo mistake...

As for the choice of Fighter planes... Well In our current "training" and "alliances"
A F-16 will mostly be the case...since the US is selling refurbished ones... like the pcs sold to Indonesia...
So it's the only Full fledge Aircraft that could be delivered rapidly... and be cost effective (at Buying and using)...
even more...when some TN pilots did train on them in the past...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i still prefer the JAS it's cheaper and i read about some talking that our pilots are already trained on them as tunisia before 2011 revolution was negotiating for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> oh god it's called OPV 1400 not MOVP hhh OPV stands for Offshore Patrol Vessel 1400
> and i say JAS 39 would be better choice as it's Lower cost per hour flight cost




Read somewhere that its name is rather Multi Service Offshore Patrol Vessel Damen 1400 
sorry if the acronym was wrong.



HannibalBarca said:


> Mostly a Typo mistake...
> 
> As for the choice of Fighter planes... Well In our current "training" and "alliances"
> A F-16 will mostly be the case...since the US is selling refurbished ones... like the pcs sold to Indonesia...
> So it's the only Full fledge Aircraft that could be delivered rapidly... and be cost effective (at Buying and using)...
> even more...when some TN pilots did train on them in the past...





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i still prefer the JAS it's cheaper and i read about some talking that our pilots are already trained on them as tunisia before 2011 revolution was negotiating for them



the closest and most realistic option so far especially given our relationship with the US and maintenance and flying costs is the F16. HOWEVER, we might be surprised.
read somewhere that there was a Tunisian-Egyptian interest in the Rafale around the years 2013 and 2014.
that and the Mirage 2000 thing, with Qatar getting the Rafale, F15 and Typhoons Tunisia might eventually receive the 12 Qatari Mirage fighters.
found this beautiful pic in another forum, I don't know if the one who posted it got it from somewhere else himself or it was his own design but the camouflage is just beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

about the OPV i got the name from the Official Website

and regarding the JAS 39 and F16











* 




*​regarding Mirage 2000 it's joke and very old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> about the OPV i got the name from the Official Website
> 
> and regarding the JAS 39 and F16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 449920
> 
> *​regarding Mirage 2000 it's joke and very old


Flight cost are less nowadays and it's based on "WEstern" cost... SInce Wage/fuel/maintenance etc... is way less in Tunisia...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Jas is better in term of maneuverability and BVR armament ( Meteor Missile better then AIM 120 )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Jas is better in term of maneuverability and BVR armament ( Meteor Missile better then AIM 120 )


maneuverability in today warfare is not the most important thing... and the difference btw the two is not big either...
As for Armement, it's the same. Meteor or AIM it's the same for TN purpose...
F-16 spare parts and in the long run...will be cheaper for TN...

We will mostly buy refurbished ones... so the overall cost btw the two will be more interesting toward f-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

and in terms of maintenance JAS is easier and cheaper to maintain ( you can replace the engine in 1h ) and it's a short take off and landing fighter it can land in roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> and in terms of maintenance JAS is easier and cheaper to maintain ( you can replace the engine in 1h ) and it's a short take off and landing fighter it can land in roads


Well...TN do not have proper roads for cars... let alone for Fighter jets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

and we need to finish our Air Force with Holy Grail of Attack Helicopters 
The AH64D Apache Longbow 
Enjoy 15 min of kick *** 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

HannibalBarca said:


> Well...TN do not have proper roads for cars... let alone for Fighter jets...


If suggest that eke out every last bit our of those F5s. Those planes are beautiful, and TN doesn't really have any enemies for it to be an urgent issue.
Investing heavily in the economy and education and other things will sure make TN an economic power, which would free up a lot of funds for future purchases, possibly in the 2030s when the economy is in good shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

I guess we'll know about it soon enough.
There has been a lot of talking about the 2020 purchases, my money remains on the F16 though.
It was always the closest, been hearing about it since 2009 and 2010 (there was actually a rumour at the time that they tested it in Sidi Ahmed air base).
All the clues just hint at it.



Mhmoud said:


> If suggest that eke out every last bit our of those F5s. Those planes are beautiful, and TN doesn't really have any enemies for it to be an urgent issue.
> Investing heavily in the economy and education and other things will sure make TN an economic power, which would free up a lot of funds for future purchases, possibly in the 2030s when the economy is in good shape.



They're very beautiful birds indeed, and in a good shape as well





















it got even upgraded just lately, so even if it got replaced by another aircraft, I think it will still serve as a training jet and a second line fighter.
However, it can't remain as the Air Force's backbone for much longer, it's getting older and an alternative has to be introduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mhmoud

Hamilcar said:


> I guess we'll know about it soon enough.
> There has been a lot of talking about the 2020 purchases, my money remains on the F16 though.
> It was always the closest, been hearing about it since 2009 and 2010 (there was actually a rumour at the time that they tested it in Sidi Ahmed air base).
> All the clues just hint at it.
> 
> 
> 
> They're very beautiful birds indeed, and in a good shape as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it got even upgraded just lately, so even if it got replaced by another aircraft, I think it will still serve as a training jet and a second line fighter.
> However, it can't remain as the Air Force's backbone for much longer, it's getting older and an alternative has to be introduced.


How about drones and an alliance with a bigger country? That could save a lot of money while maintaining a deterrent to an incursion.
Maybe offer to house US AFRICOM in Tunisia and you have all the protection that Qatar has, or have Turkey build another of its based? Both would seem happy to do it, since Libya rejected America's request to situate AFRICOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mhmoud said:


> How about drones and an alliance with a bigger country? That could save a lot of money while maintaining a deterrent to an incursion.
> Maybe offer to house US AFRICOM in Tunisia and you have all the protection that Qatar has, or have Turkey build another of its based? Both would seem happy to do it, since Libya rejected America's request to situate AFRICOM.


we don't accept foreign base in our land even our military won't accept

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Mhmoud said:


> How about drones and an alliance with a bigger country? That could save a lot of money while maintaining a deterrent to an incursion.
> Maybe offer to house US AFRICOM in Tunisia and you have all the protection that Qatar has, or have Turkey build another of its based? Both would seem happy to do it, since Libya rejected America's request to situate AFRICOM.



Personally, I think hosting the AFRICOM headquarters or an American base would be a major help for the country and would indeed provide protection for a very long time at least, but there are few things to consider, the popular opinion wouldn't be so comfortable about it unless there's an urgent need for it, the war to drive the French out of Bizerte airbase is still present in the public's minds, and Algeria who was cooperating well with Tunisian authorities when it comes to intelligence gathering and sharing information in addition to tracking terrorists across the borders might be upset about it and withhold any further cooperation, but the latter is a marginal factor, the biggest reason would be the Tunisian public opinion and the country's policies, it's a democracy after all and even of politicians are willing to do it they can't proceed without the people's consent, and the military itself may not be okay with the idea as well.
there is nevertheless a strong alliance between Tunisia and the US, Tunisians allowed Americans to use a Tunisian military base to fly Predators and other drones over Libya, the Sabrata airstrike that resulted in killing over 70 Tunisian terrorists among others prior to the Ben Guerdane attempt by ISIS was requested by the Tunisian military and intelligence services, and so on. In addition to the ScanEagles and some other small drones, currently, there's a program to train Tunisian officers on using an unidentified type of drones (American) that started last year. so probably an armed UAV might be introduced eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

GFS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> GFS
> View attachment 450046



nice gear 
I guess the GFS officially stopped using the Steyr AUG and replaced it with M4 variants, I'm hoping they got some sweet FN Scars along the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Starting from this year Tunisia will receive the first of its four MOPV 1400 Damen ships



That's a sweet ship. You'll see the M in front of many ship designations that have "multi" functions and are not tasked for specific operations. They tend to label them as "Multi-Functional" or "Multi purpose" etc., so I think you're right with that.

Speaking of Tunisian boats,

Coast Guard, Patrouilleurs de Legers. Sweet looking boat.



























Nice bridge with state of the art helm.
















Engine room.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a sweet ship. You'll see the M in front of many ship designations that have "multi" functions and are not tasked for specific operations. They tend to label them as "Multi-Functional" or "Multi purpose" etc., so I think you're right with that.
> 
> Speaking of Tunisian boats,
> 
> Coast Guard, Patrouilleurs de Legers. Sweet looking boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bridge with state of the art helm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine room.




There's this one as well that personally, I feel quite proud of; the Istiklal ship.
Engine aside, everything else in it from electronics down to furniture is made in Tunisia.
May not be the best but it's a first try 






There's a second larger type that they're working on currently as well, heard it might be exported to Libya as well as it appears that they expressed an interest in it, once things calm down a bit there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Tenax Aerospace Gulfstream IV (N338MM) from Trapani Birgi AB making imagery intelligence (IMINT) mission near *Tunisian/* Libyan border notably the Italian minister of defense visited Tunisia yesterday I think. and the image from today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Perhaps it has something to do with the NATO mission the Tunisian ministry of defense mentioned earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> we don't accept foreign base in our land even our military won't accept


Yes, there is a base where the the US predator are based...The free helo Tunisia received from the US are never free...There is always strings attached..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Yes, there is a base where the the US predator are based...The free helo Tunisia received from the US are never free...There is always strings attached..


No heli was free... all paid...
And no...there is no US base in Tunisia... But yes they do have few Drones who USE a TN base... for Border control and "maybe" few Libyan strikes against Deash...but it's been quiet since a year+ now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Ceylal said:


> Yes, there is a base where the the US predator are based...The free helo Tunisia received from the US are never free...There is always strings attached..



There is no single foreign military base on Tunisian soil, American or else.
This kind of BS would only be found unfortunately in some Algerian yellow press that for years now been insisting on this fairy non-existent base that is magically hidden from the eyes of Tunisians and everyone else.
I'll guess you are talking about this one:






That is Sidi Ahmed Air Base, a Tunisian military base, with Tunisian personnel and Tunisian aircrafts, The Americans were allowed to station there for a while, and for a price they paid.
and by the way, the helicopters Tunisia bought are all paid for (around 850 or 900 million dollars altogether)
nothing is for free

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Yes, there is a base where the the US predator are based...The free helo Tunisia received from the US are never free...There is always strings attached..


don't know which helicopters we are getting for free
do u mean this ( UH60M + Battle Hawk Kit Lvl 2 ) cost us 700 Million USD


Or OH58D which Cost us around 100 Million USD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit!
> You talk about Algerian press, just like yours in Ben Ali era..Algerian press paid a high price for her freedom..You can say whatever you want , but in the MENA area, it is one of the freeest press...
> For the drone they were based in Tunisia, I don’t know if it still the case today or not ,since the US built a base in NiGER.
> To hide things from Tunisian? Are you freaking kidding me!...since when Tunisians or any inhabitant of North Africa were asked for their opinions...
> 
> The Kiowa, Tunisia got them free...part of The US military aid program to certain country...



Some really hideous and ugly attitudes and manners you've got there mister.
Algeria was and still a dictatorship, ruled by the military and the FLN, and in such atmosphere, no single free institution can flourish, let alone press.
The Algerian press proved over and over its cheap materials and absurd publications, from publishing inaccurate and misleading articles to absolute fallacies and lies like: the US base in Tunisia, Algeria giving Migs and Russian missiles to Tunisia, Algerian army going deep into Tunisian soil to help the poor Tunisians fight terrorism and so on and so on, and tons of other laughable jokes that discredit it from being taken seriously ever again.
Tunisia, on the other hand, is a democracy, that is a matter of fact and not an opinion.
Tunisians are indeed asked for their opinions (it's called free elections, you should try it too ) and their saying in the matter does count, matter of fact it is the final word in the country's policies, that is why the Nahdha party lost elections when they performed bad and where kicked out of any significant positions later even after coming back in a coalition, that is why the last president Moncef Marzouki is being harshly punished and losing most of the public support for performing badly as well, and that's why it's the only country in the Arab world, Lebanon aside, in which the president doesn't leave the palace just to the grave or jail after a coup.
as for Kiowa helicopters, I'll quote from the American defense security cooperation agency: "

WASHINGTON, May 3, 2016 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Tunisia for OH-58D Kiowa Warrior Aircraft equipment, training, and support. The estimated cost is $100.8 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today."

You can check the whole contract on DSCA's website.
you show me now from where did you get the idea that it was for free, well, hopefully not from your yellow press

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

More Humvees in the way:

AM General, maker of the High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle (HMMWV or Humvee) family of vehicles, is looking at broad flexibility for its platforms and international sales to keep its production line in South Bend, Indiana, running.
The company invited _Jane’s_ , and a handful of other publications, to tour its manufacturing facility and drive a light-weight variant of the Humvee on 27 September. AM General paid to fly the reporters to Indiana from the Washington area for a day, which included walking much of the continuous production line that produces roughly 12-20 vehicles per day.
The assembly line moves at a steady stream, ostensibly never shut down for reconfiguration according to company executives. The workers can make any variant of the Humvee – which can amount to dozens of different set-ups depending on the kit included – without having to change the line, which leads to meaningfully different vehicles marching along the production floor back-to-back.
When _Jane’s_ visited there were six variations being produced for five countries, including Afghanistan, Iraq, Mexico, Tunisia, and the United States. The US variants were taking advantage of a US Army recapitalisation programme where Redstone Arsenal takes existing Humvee bodies, cleans them up, and ships them to AM General to be paired with a new chassis and powertrain. The bodies, made from aluminium, can be reused largely because they do not rust, while the vehicle frame faces more wear and tear and engines have improved over the nearly three decades AM General has been building the Humvee. The recycling saves about 10-15% on the cost of a new vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Bit of an old video, but that is one smooth landing indeed 






Another beautiful one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

90 % of his info are yellow press or gov propaganda thank god we live in free country
Free World Map






https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-world/freedom-world-2018​
the Full DSCA News Release about The OH58D Enjoy Reading 

PDF Version: 



tunisia_16-28.pdf
Media/Public Contact: 
pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 
16-28
WASHINGTON, May 3, 2016 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Tunisia for OH-58D Kiowa Warrior Aircraft equipment, training, and support. The estimated cost is $100.8 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Tunisia has requested a possible sale of:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE):
Twenty-five (25) Embedded GPS/Inertial (EGI) Navigation Systems (INS)
Twenty-four (24) AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems (CMWS)
Ten (10) AGM-114R Hellfire Missiles
Eighty-two (82) Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System (APKWS) Rounds

This request includes the following Non-MDE:
To be installed on each of the twenty-four (24) EDA OH-58D aircraft: one (1) SHP Rolls-Royce 250-C30R/3 Engine, one (1) AN/ARC-164 UHF Radio, one (1) AN/ARC-186 VHF Radio, one (1) PC-DTS-V Data Recorder, two (2) AN/ARC-201D Radios, one (1) AN/APX-118 IFF Transponder, one (1) AN/APR-39A(V)1/4 Radar Signal Detecting Set, one (1) AN/AVR-2B Laser Warning Receiver, one (1) M134 DH Mini-Gun, one (1) M3P Aircraft Gun System, and two (2) M260 Rocket Launchers.

This request also includes: fifty (50) AN/AVS-6 Night Vision Goggles (NVGs), five-hundred thousand (500,000) 12.7mm rounds for the M3P Gun System, 2.3 million 7.62mm rounds for the M134DH Mini-Gun, the A965M1 Decoy Chaff Cartridges, M211 and M212 Advance Infrared Countermeasures Munition flares, eighty-two (82) MK66 MOD 4 2.75 rocket motors and eighty-two (82) M152 High Explosive (HE) warheads to support the APKWS, one (1) EGI for the Combined Armament Avionics Electrical Trainers, six (6) M279A1 Hellfire Launchers, associated test and support equipment, technical support, the Army’s Non-Standard Rotary Wing Aviation Program Manager’s Office (NSRWA PMO) technical support, Security Assistance Management Directorate’s (SAMD) program technical support, additional contractor support, Peculiar Ground Support Equipment (PGSE), Post Production Support Services (PPSS), Government Furnished Equipment (GFE), Retrofit Service Notice (RSN), Repair and Return (R&R), communication and navigation equipment, aircraft survivability equipment, displays, flyable storage, transportation of aircraft, publications, and training.

The total estimated value of MDE is $44.3 million. The total overall estimated value is $100.8 million.

Tunisia has been approved to receive twenty-four (24) OH-58D Kiowa Warrior Helicopters via the Excess Defense Articles (EDA) Program under a separate notification. That separate notification included only the OH-58D airframes, thus this transmittal includes all the major components and customer-unique requirements requested to supplement the EDA grant transfer.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security objectives of the United States by helping to improve the security of Tunisia which has been, and continues to be an important force for political stability and economic progress in the North African region. The United States is committed to the security of Tunisia, and it is vital to U.S. national interests to assist Tunisia to develop and maintain a strong and ready self-defense capability.

The OH-58D Kiowa Warrior helicopters along with the parts, systems, and support enumerated in this notification will improve Tunisia’s capability to conduct border security and combat operations against terrorists, including Al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM), Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Libya, and Ansar al-Sharia, Tunisia (AAS-T). These helicopters will further modernize the Tunisian armed forces and increase its interoperability with U.S. forces and other coalition partners. Tunisia will have no difficulty absorbing this equipment into its armed forces.

The proposed sale will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor for this effort is unknown and will be determined during contract negotiations. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require the assignment of approximately ten (10) additional U.S. Government and approximately fifteen (15) contractor representatives to Tunisia for approximately five (5) years to support the fielding, maintenance, and personal training.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

-30-


http://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/tunisia-oh-58d-kiowa-warrior-aircraft-equipment-and-support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nile-Tiger

This is such a delight 

As I have been commenting on the Tunisian handball national team winning the African cup of nations, which makes Tunisia now the African champion in Handball and Basketball and Volleyball.

And I think that Tunisia has always been a leading country in terms of quality of education system, along with Lebanon and Jordan and Emirates.

And, now... With Freedom of press, Tunisia is really proving, again, that it is one of leaders pioneers of overall-developing in the Arab world, and in the MENA region in general

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Nile-Tiger said:


> And, now... With Freedom of press, Tunisia is really proving, again, that it is one of leaders pioneers of overall-developing in the Arab world, and in the MENA region in general



No question that it is the only Arab country that has really thrived from the change in 2011, much more than we have but it has faced a difficult 2017 and is on a bit of a downward trend. This is when it will get tested and it won't be easy. Let's hope it succeeds because we need to have a positive influence in our region to show that it's not an anomaly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> No question that it is the only Arab country that has really thrived from the change in 2011, much more than we have but it has faced a difficult 2017 and is on a bit of a downward trend. This is when it will get tested and it won't be easy. Let's hope it succeeds because we need to have a positive influence in our region to show that it's not an anomaly.


Well... The paradox inTunisia... is that 2016-17... are the best years since 2011...
For 5-6 years since 2011... that was the "Difficulty"... Never Tunisia got problems as those 5 years after 2011... and yet she's still alive...
We didn't had those mvt of protest since 2011 ( at least at this scale) because They knew that the country was in difficulty and needed a time to be back on track... But Since a year or two .. Signs are UP and ppl start to ask for changes/things bc that fragility is less...

Stronger Tunisia will be... more ppl will ask for things...whatever it's legitimate things or not.

Yes Tunisia has a fragile economy... and yes she need to change things to make it more "appealing" but Tunisians also need to change and make sacrifices... and that's hard for some...
And even harder for those already at the bottom...

But You get ppl... who get 5-6 times more money that the average guy and still cry... and can't make a damn sacrifice for few years... and you get those with nothing...and yet accepting those difficult times...

Like those who protest lately, who are made by wannabe students and retards, who are living at their parent houses, getting an allowance from them everyday and yet whinning on tv shows and such... those are the cancer of this nation...

No sacrifice...no future...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

GFS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

BAT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

With the family of the Martyr Atef Eljabri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Gazelle looks brand new.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Gazelle looks brand new.



Good maintenance my friend. 

the L59T Super Albatros (acquired in the 90s)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

From the visit of PM Youssef Elchahed to Sakiet Sidi Youssef
















nice to see the Kiowa warriors roaming around just in case lol





















for our non-Tunisian brothers, in case you're wondering, The Algerian flags were for the visit of the Algerian PM Ahmed Ouyahia to commemorate the barbaric massacre of Sakiet
Sidi Youssef

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamilcar

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> Army


about this photo... I checked and I think it's for the Italian army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> about this photo... I checked and I think it's for the Italian army




Are you sure? 
the page that published it usually publish genuine and exclusive stuff.
if it's for the Italians indeed I'd be glad to remove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Are you sure?
> the page that published it usually publish genuine and exclusive stuff.
> if it's for the Italians indeed I'd be glad to remove it.




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



it appears it can't be removed now

thanks for the clarification

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

@HannibalBarca
@fachfouch


what do you think about it???



Pour ce qui concerne les équipements visant à assurer la protection des militaires et faire face aux menaces non conventionnelles, le ministre a fait part de l’acquisition de casques balistiques, de gilets pare-balles, d’outils de détection de corps suspects, *120 chars de combat*, 20 engins blindés anti-mines, 200 camions 4*4, 200 camions 6*6, 24 hélicoptères d’attaque et 8 hélicoptères d’appui (dont 4 d’ores et déjà acquis et 4 autres prévus en avril 2018).
Il s’agit également de l’acquisition de drones et d’avions sans pilotes dédiés à la surveillance et au renseignement, de stations radar et de caméras de surveillance qui seront progressivement généralisées dans tous les sites militaires.

https://africanmanager.com/51_tunisie-le-terrible-aveu-du-ministre-sur-la-cooperation-militaire/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> @HannibalBarca
> @fachfouch
> 
> 
> what do you think about it???
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne les équipements visant à assurer la protection des militaires et faire face aux menaces non conventionnelles, le ministre a fait part de l’acquisition de casques balistiques, de gilets pare-balles, d’outils de détection de corps suspects, *120 chars de combat*, 20 engins blindés anti-mines, 200 camions 4*4, 200 camions 6*6, 24 hélicoptères d’attaque et 8 hélicoptères d’appui (dont 4 d’ores et déjà acquis et 4 autres prévus en avril 2018).
> Il s’agit également de l’acquisition de drones et d’avions sans pilotes dédiés à la surveillance et au renseignement, de stations radar et de caméras de surveillance qui seront progressivement généralisées dans tous les sites militaires.
> 
> https://africanmanager.com/51_tunisie-le-terrible-aveu-du-ministre-sur-la-cooperation-militaire/


sadly it's a 120 Humvee not tanks ... too bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> @HannibalBarca
> @fachfouch
> 
> 
> what do you think about it???
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne les équipements visant à assurer la protection des militaires et faire face aux menaces non conventionnelles, le ministre a fait part de l’acquisition de casques balistiques, de gilets pare-balles, d’outils de détection de corps suspects, *120 chars de combat*, 20 engins blindés anti-mines, 200 camions 4*4, 200 camions 6*6, 24 hélicoptères d’attaque et 8 hélicoptères d’appui (dont 4 d’ores et déjà acquis et 4 autres prévus en avril 2018).
> Il s’agit également de l’acquisition de drones et d’avions sans pilotes dédiés à la surveillance et au renseignement, de stations radar et de caméras de surveillance qui seront progressivement généralisées dans tous les sites militaires.
> 
> https://africanmanager.com/51_tunisie-le-terrible-aveu-du-ministre-sur-la-cooperation-militaire/


I don't think it's for tanks...
But I can't find the arabic transcript or even his hearing on any "replays" from the ARP... those useless workers can't even do a proper job in documenting it... F*cking waste of money.
Even worse...is for those retarded journalist, that should not hold such "name" ...that can't translate a proper sentence...
And only French written articles spoke about this "list of equipment" couldn't find an arabic one with it and see for myself the translation...

So if any can find it, will be great
This youtube channel has all about ARP replays...but what a f*cking coincidence...nothing from the 12 February
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPuzHxQuP5Roi7wvQ97NHpg/videos



fachfouch said:


> sadly it's a 120 Humvee not tanks ... too bad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Tunisia is slowly building up by the way what I heard was Tunisian Army size was around 30000. Any plans to increase the size

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zarvan said:


> Tunisia is slowly building up by the way what I heard was Tunisian Army size was around 30000. Any plans to increase the size


Not really, maybe 5-10 thousands more...in the coming years... but that's it.
But a law may pass...for Military service... Every citizen will have to do that 1 year... Whoever they are... to be able to get a job...Meaning someone in the near future will need that 1 year service certificate to be able to work...
So at that moment..;I'm pretty sure the number of those joining will dramatically increase... (if it passes)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> sadly it's a 120 Humvee not tanks ... too bad





HannibalBarca said:


> I don't think it's for tanks...
> But I can't find the arabic transcript or even his hearing on any "replays" from the ARP... those useless workers can't even do a proper job in documenting it... F*cking waste of money.
> Even worse...is for those retarded journalist, that should not hold such "name" ...that can't translate a proper sentence...
> And only French written articles spoke about this "list of equipment" couldn't find an arabic one with it and see for myself the translation...
> 
> So if any can find it, will be great
> This youtube channel has all about ARP replays...but what a f*cking coincidence...nothing from the 12 February
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPuzHxQuP5Roi7wvQ97NHpg/videos




almost had my hopes up 
it's unfortunate that the M60 is still our main battle tank, although they're upgraded to the A3.




Zarvan said:


> Tunisia is slowly building up by the way what I heard was Tunisian Army size was around 30000. Any plans to increase the size





HannibalBarca said:


> Not really, maybe 5-10 thousands more...in the coming years... but that's it.
> But a law may pass...for Military service... Every citizen will have to do that 1 year... Whoever they are... to be able to get a job...Meaning someone in the near future will need that 1 year service certificate to be able to work...
> So at that moment..;I'm pretty sure the number of those joining will dramatically increase... (if it passes)



it did grow up
according to a hearing in the parliament for the armed forces committee, the army counts as for 2017, 80 000 soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hamilcar said:


> almost had my hopes up
> it's unfortunate that the M60 is still our main battle tank, although they're upgraded to the A3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it did grow up
> according to a hearing in the parliament for the armed forces committee, the army counts as for 2017, 80 000 soldier


80000 Active Soldiers ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> almost had my hopes up
> it's unfortunate that the M60 is still our main battle tank, although they're upgraded to the A3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it did grow up
> according to a hearing in the parliament for the armed forces committee, the army counts as for 2017, 80 000 soldier


I let it to 40K ish... few years ago... but 80K now?
Do you have the hearing or the report?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Zarvan said:


> 80000 Active Soldiers ????????



Yes
187 705 exactly, 80 000 in the army and the rest are other branches (police, national guard, customs...)




HannibalBarca said:


> I let it to 40K ish... few years ago... but 80K now?
> Do you have the hearing or the report?



Tuesday 31 January 2017
discussing allowing army and police members to vote in elections (municipality only)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

I think the number didn't grow significantly since the revolution but the Army was hiding the real figure and was forced to show it recently because of the municipality election.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> I think the number didn't grow significantly since the revolution but the Army was hiding the real figure and was forced to show it recently because of the municipality election.


That shouldn't be a "secret"...they should work on their Administrative Data... to be more "Open & Public"
Like those new equipments... Why not saying Which type/Price/and size of the order they do...
Like those Edjer (and many other ones)... no word from the state...We had to wait" civil pics or TR pics"... that's a shame... to be this retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

HannibalBarca said:


> That shouldn't be a "secret"...they should work on their Administrative Data... to be more "Open & Public"
> Like those new equipments... Why not saying Which type/Price/and size of the order they do...
> Like those Edjer (and many other ones)... no word from the state...We had to wait" civil pics or TR pics"... that's a shame... to be this retarded.


It's the 60s mentality after all we still have that era equipments XD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> It's the 60s mentality after all we still have that era equipments XD


Mostly Prehistoric Era government retarded workers... that should let their seat for those who "Actually" want to do the job...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

yes now it's around 80 K in land forces and around 20 or 30 K between Navy And Air force 
and yes the army want to keep every deal a secrete it's not like other armies like " hay i got new helicopter / new tank / new ship "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> yes now it's around 80 K in land forces and around 20 or 30 K between Navy And Air force
> and yes the army want to keep every deal a secrete it's not like other armies like " hay i got new helicopter / new tank / new ship "


They do... Egypt do... All EU do...GCC do...Turkey do..RU do...India do..;the US do... even African countries do... it's a retarded mentality of our region...that is shared btw Morocco-Algeria and Tunisia... Even Libya speak about it and show it...
It' snot like we got ballistic missiles or anything like that...it's armored vehicles... and few helis...
And we are a Democracy...I have the right to know what MY gov is spending MY money on... and from who...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> They do... Egypt do... All EU do...GCC do...Turkey do..RU do...India do..;the US do... even African countries do... it's a retarded mentality of our region...that is shared btw Morocco-Algeria and Tunisia... Even Libya speak about it and show it...
> It' snot like we get a ballistic missiles or anything like that...it's armored vehicles...
> And we are a Democracy...I have the right to know what MY gov is spending MY money on... and from who...


 maybe you are right but i served in the army and we have something called military secrecy means civilians shouldn't know what the army is doing and what he is buying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> maybe you are right but i served in the army and we have something called military secrecy means civilians shouldn't know what the army is doing and what he is buying


Well...it's not a law. and it' snot like it's a secret either...since they do expose those Helis by calling EVERY news outlet to take pics of it and said " Look what we have"...

It's just the Army only speak about things that she consider "important" like those boat/helis etc... but for equipment that she thinks is not important, she doesn't speak about, like armored vehicles/radars/ small arms etc...

And we are a Democracy..;so whatever the gov spend his money on is known in the ARP..;it's just the Docs is not "openly" put to the public...but if you ask..;you can see them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Well...it's not a law. and it' snot like it's a secret either...since they do expose those Helis by calling EVERY news outlet to take pics of it and said " Look what we have"...
> 
> It's just the Army only speak about things that she consider "important" like those boat/helis etc... but for equipment that she thinks is not important, she doesn't speak about, like armored vehicles/radars/ small arms etc...
> 
> And we are a Democracy..;so whatever the gov spend his money on is known in the ARP..;it's just the Docs is not "openly" put to the public...but if you ask..;you can see them...


 that means what i say as i served in the Army ( land forces ) the army is more quite then air force and navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> that means what i say as i served in the Army ( land forces ) the army is more quite then air force and navy


I understand your view.
But it's frustrating to always run behind the Info...when it should be published "by the law" to the public in the simplest way.
No everyone knows that thos Docs are open to the public...and could be seen if they ask for it. And not always go ask for those Docs...
And no many ppl are interested in equipment procurement in Tunisia either... it's a very very small minority.
And even among armed forces... I know few guys in the army...who don't care about those "toys"...

I know there is a push to numerise and publish every gov docs on the internet and make it simple to access...but I don't see a lot of result of it... as of now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> 80000 Active Soldiers ????????


Doubt it...although it is going thru a big mutation since Ben Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Ceylal said:


> Doubt it...although it is going thru a big mutation since Ben Ali.


Mutation? I'd say positive change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mhmoud said:


> Mutation? I'd say positive change.


Mutation is always positive change..During the Ben Ali years the army was neglected intentionally and all the money was poured on the police et security services...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Ceylal said:


> Mutation is always positive change..During the Ben Ali years the army was neglected intentionally and all the money was poured on the police et security services...


I thought you meant mutation in a negative way, with correlations with cancer and other degradation.
Sorry that I misunderstood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Doubt it...although it is going thru a big mutation since Ben Ali.


why u doubt it while the data is clear and released as info graphic picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> why u doubt it while the data is clear and released as info graphic picture


By the way do you have any pictures of our of our foreign minister visit to Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> why u doubt it while the data is clear and released as info graphic picture


It doesn’T make sense..80000 that a lot of manpower and Tunisia doesn’t have a compulsory military service.
Algeria, with a population 3 times the population of Tunisia, with a National military service field 3 Times the number you claim.


----------



## Hamilcar

Ceylal said:


> It doesn’T make sense..80000 that a lot of manpower and Tunisia doesn’t have a compulsory military service.
> Algeria, with a population 3 times the population of Tunisia, with a National military service field 3 Times the number you claim.




size of the population doesn't really matter
Jordan, with a population of 9 million has an army of +100k
Israel, with a population of 8 million has an army of +170k
Lebanon, with a population of 6 million has an army of +70k

matter of fact Tunisia does have a mandatory military service, even more, every year at least 60 000 people reach the military service age, this year alone 31 000 people were asked to join the army as conscripts, 200 000 others are being sued for not showing up.








as for the 80 000 figure, that is not an estimation or a claim, that is the actual size of the army in 2017 that had to be revealed BY LAW so that the municipal elections voting laws can be passed.
the size might grow for the upcoming years to 100k.



Zarvan said:


> By the way do you have any pictures of our of our foreign minister visit to Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Hamilcar said:


> size of the population doesn't really matter
> Jordan, with a population of 9 million has an army of +100k
> Israel, with a population of 8 million has an army of +170k
> Lebanon, with a population of 6 million has an army of +70k
> 
> matter of fact Tunisia does have a mandatory military service, even more, every year at least 60 000 people reach the military service age, this year alone 31 000 people were asked to join the army as conscripts, 200 000 others are being sued for not showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the 80 000 figure, that is not an estimation or a claim, that is the actual size of the army in 2017 that had to be revealed BY LAW so that the municipal elections voting laws can be passed.
> the size might grow for the upcoming years to 100k.



By the way what is population of Tunisia and when will next survey be held and please don't give wikkipedia stats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Zarvan said:


> By the way what is population of Tunisia and when will next survey be held and please don't give wikkipedia stats



Wikipedia isn't a reliable source at all
these are the numbers of the National Institute of Statistics
the last big survey took place in 2014 the next one would take place in 2024






it is estimated that Tunisia has currently a population of 11,5 million

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Wikipedia isn't a reliable source at all
> these are the numbers of the National Institute of Statistics
> the last big survey took place in 2014 the next one would take place in 2024
> 
> View attachment 454592
> 
> 
> it is estimated that Tunisia has currently a population of 11,5 million


2.18 fertility rate... In 3 to 4 decades from now...A lot of ppl gonna cry...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> 2.18 fertility rate... In 3 to 4 decades from now...A lot of ppl gonna cry...




in 1960

Tunisia had a population of 4 176 266
Syria had a population of 4 573 512
Saudi Arabia had a population of 4 086 539

2016

Tunisia 11 403 248
Syria 21 018 834
KSA 32 275 687

Thank your Bourguiba for your birth control policy 
I think it was for the best.
(Tunisia beats them both in terms of life expectancy, health care and education)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> in 1960
> 
> Tunisia had a population of 4 176 266
> Syria had a population of 4 573 512
> Saudi Arabia had a population of 4 086 539
> 
> 2016
> 
> Tunisia 11 403 248
> Syria 21 018 834
> KSA 32 275 687
> 
> Thank your Bourguiba for your birth control policy
> I think it was for the best.
> (Tunisia beats them both in terms of life expectancy, health care and education)


It' snot really a problem of " size of pop" but fertility rate...
Today fertility rate is low and is sinking since a decade now...
The Q...is who gonna pay for the next old?

Tunisia is having the same problem as any Western country... Who gonna pay for the next old generation?
Tunisia doesn't have the living quality of a Western country BUT does have his problems...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> It' snot really a problem of " size of pop" but fertility rate...
> Today fertility rate is low and is sinking since a decade now...
> The Q...is who gonna pay for the old?
> 
> Tunisia is having the same problem as any Western country... Who gonna pay for the old generation?
> Tunisia doesn't have the living quality of a Western country BUT does have his problems...



we might end up bringing foreigners to work
last time I visited the country there was a peak in the numbers of foreign workers especially
from Mali and Chad ( African nationals as far as I saw and learned about basically take any job even with less pay than a Tunisian would get and in harsher conditions) and even Egypt and as far as South Asian nationals.
which is something you'd never see 10 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> we might end up bringing foreigners to work
> last time I visited the country there was a peak in the numbers of foreign workers especially
> from Mali and Chad and even Egypt and as far as South Asian nationals.
> which is something you'd never see 10 years ago



Yep...and things gonna rise even higher in the next 2 decades...

And there is ppl...asking why don't we give those "foreigner" work to nationals?
Well...it's the same Q that France or any EU country asked in the 70-80' till today...

The answer is simple... A national DO NOT want to work the job that foreigner do...
A good part of our unemployed WANT to Choose the work they want EVEN though they don't work...
The dilemma of a falling society...

So let's reiterate f, Tunisia is filled with work... But not the work that many want to do... And most unemployed youth who DO NOT have any qualification ...still refuse those type of works...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Yep...and things gonna rise even higher in the next 2 decades...
> 
> And there is ppl...asking why don't we give those "foreigner" work to nationals?
> Well...it's the same Q that France or any EU country asked in the 70-80' till today...
> 
> The answer is simple... A national DO NOT want to work the job that foreigner do...
> A good part of our unemployed WANT to Choose the work they want EVEN though they don't work...
> The dilemma of a falling society...
> 
> So let's reiterate f, Tunisia is filled with work... But not the work that many want to do... And most unemployed youth who DO NOT have any qualification ...still refuse those type of works...




Brother, I saw with my own eyes Africans and other foreigners (I'd guess Indian from how they looked like but I can't confirm it) working in both building (mramma) and in olive fields and other things
they cost less than a Tunisian, they don't complain much and they work really hard,
lately, even some Syrian refugees opened works there
from food and patisserie to carpentry 
our own nationals either want to work in an air-conditioned office, or for exactly what they studied for and nothing else and if they dropped out before getting a degree they either want to join the army and police and they'd quite usually be denied or try to migrate to Europe instead of actually trying to earn a living in the country despite it's actually there
and that's really frustrating...
I mean...
I knew people who refused to work for olive farms for 35 dt a day (basically 13 euro and smth) and food and transport is on farmers
that's 400 euro a month for doing something so simple
and yet they refused because they felt they're above such work
do you expect a Chadian whose annual income as a whole is 560 euro to refuse it???
and remember we're not the Gulf countries
we give nationality if you live long enough in Tunisia and fulfil the requirements so that's also a thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Brother, I saw with my own eyes Africans and other foreigners (I'd guess Indian from how they looked like but I can't confirm it) working in both building (mramma) and in olive fields and other things
> they cost less than a Tunisian, they don't complain much and they work really hard,
> lately, even some Syrian refugees opened works there
> from food and patisserie to carpentry
> our own nationals either want to work in an air-conditioned office, or for exactly what they studied for and nothing else and if they dropped out before getting a degree they either want to join the army and police and they'd quite usually be denied or try to migrate to Europe instead of actually trying to earn a living in the country despite it's actually there
> and that's really frustrating...
> I mean...
> I knew people who refused to work for olive farms for 35 dt a day (basically 13 euro and smth) and food and transport is on farmers
> that's 400 euro a month for doing something so simple
> and yet they refused because they felt they're above such work
> do you expect a Chadian whose annual income as a whole is 560 euro to refuse it???
> and remember we're not the Gulf countries
> we give nationality if you live long enough in Tunisia and fulfil the requirements so that's also a thing



Why should they work? when every morning they get their " 20-30dt" from "Baba"?
And you speak about ,let's say "Difficult work"...
Let me tell you... that even with 1000dt...they wouldn't do it...
A youngster refused a "guardian post" at a residence... for 850dt!!! yes you hear me well..;a brainless sitting job for 850dt!!!!!!

And do you know why he refused? Because..." HE DOESN'T WANT TO WORK AT NIGHT!"
A youngster who doesn't have "el neuvieme".... and who took the job? well a 45 years old lady from Gabes...

I really wish that the law about getting a job only by doing that 1 year army and those jobless doing civil work... pass. That will rewrite the brain of the new generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> It doesn’T make sense..80000 that a lot of manpower and Tunisia doesn’t have a compulsory military service.
> Algeria, with a population 3 times the population of Tunisia, with a National military service field 3 Times the number you claim.


why you always talk down about Tunisia ..... don't talk about stuff u don't know


----------



## Hamilcar

Police special forces (basically the Tunisian equivalent of SWAT teams)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> why you always talk down about Tunisia ..... don't talk about stuff u don't know


We are you neighbor no one knows Tunisian’s army strength better then us...The ANP is working hand in hand with the Tunisian army...
I said that the Ztunisian army is plain mutation since the departure of Ben Ali, whom concentrated more on the police force than in the army...
Just cool lit...You know “Shiiiiiiiit” about what is happening ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

National Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Tunisian air force academy pilot in Morocco.






Agusta Bell Huey 412

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Tunisian air force academy pilot in Morocco.



Thanks for posting this! 
been looking for it for a while now 
I remember there was at least another one or two pictures for Tunisian officers in front or with the falcon
that and other clues might indicate the upcoming fighter inshallah
hopefully the Viper version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> been looking for it for a while now
> I remember there was at least another one or two pictures for Tunisian officers in front or with the falcon
> that and other clues might indicate the upcoming fighter inshallah
> hopefully the Viper version



I think the US and LM would only be too happy to supply Tunisia with the latest F-16, considering the path Tunisia has taken politically since the revolution is what the US would support in a heart beat, and what other Arab countries would aspire to follow in those footsteps. Heck I would think that even the finicky Swedes would jump at the opportunity to supply the Gripen as well. Personally I would think the F-16 would be a better choice simply because of the Tunisian army's familiarity with US weapons systems, but I'm sure they'd absorb the Gripen just as easily. This could very possibly be a hint as to what's coming, and the Moroccan F-16s are beauties, with all the bells and whistles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Tunisia has rejected a NATO proposal that would allow NATO officials to use a planned military command center, according to Tunisia’s defense minister.

In a Monday statement, Abdul Karim al-Zubaidi said his ministry had rejected the proposal, by which Tunisia would receive a 3-million-euro grant in exchange for letting NATO officers maintain a presence at military operations center the country plans to establish.

At a session of parliament’s security committee, al-Zubaidi said his ministry was currently working on plans to establish a “joint command center to coordinate between Tunisia’s air, land and sea forces”.

The command center, the location of which has yet to be decided, would also be tasked with “ensuring border security and helping in the fight against terrorism,” al-Zubaidi said.

He went on to assert that “no one from outside Tunisia’s military establishment” would enjoy access to the planned operations center.

The defense minister also pointed to “continued threats” posed by regional terrorist groups, both inside Tunisia and in neighboring Libya and Algeria.

In recent years, Tunisia has witnessed several acts of terrorism that have left dozens of people -- including security personnel and foreign tourists -- dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

News that the first ship is ready and will be delivered next month to Tunisian navy.
the Navy ordered 4 ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> Tunisian air force academy pilot in Morocco.


not Tunisian / 1st the rank it's Naval rank 
2 Tunisians cadets rank are looks like Greek alpha symbol 
3 if it's navy our naval formal uniform is white


----------



## Gomig-21

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> not Tunisian / 1st the rank it's Naval rank
> 2 Tunisians cadets rank are looks like Greek alpha symbol
> 3 if it's navy our naval formal uniform is white



Maybe the original description was incorrect and he's not a cadet but actually a Tunisian F-5 pilot? Isn't the uniform blue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe the original description was incorrect and he's not a cadet but actually a Tunisian F-5 pilot? Isn't the uniform blue?


but the rank my friend is navy , Tunisian air force ranks are same like the army 

picture of Chief of Staff of the Air Force with rank Brigadier General u can see how is the Tunisian Air Force Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ok, makes sense. So he's probably Moroccan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, makes sense. So he's probably Moroccan.



He is a Tunisian student, my friend, studying in the royal academy in Morocco and the picture is taken from Marrakech air show.
That is confirmed by both Moroccan and Tunisian sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Hope to see Kirpi-II in Tunisian Armed Forces inventory as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> Hope to see Kirpi-II in Tunisian Armed Forces inventory as well.
> 
> View attachment 455240


I don't know if the remaining Kirpis will be with that new Version or stay like the old one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> He is a Tunisian student, my friend, studying in the royal academy in Morocco and the picture is taken from Marrakech air show.
> That is confirmed by both Moroccan and Tunisian sources.


my friend even if he is Tunisian student in morocco he have to be in full Tunisian uniform and ranks so i doubt it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> my friend even if he is Tunisian student in morocco he have to be in full Tunisian uniform and ranks so i doubt it



No he does not 
one of my own friends studied in the US (west point) in full American uniform.



cabatli_53 said:


> Hope to see Kirpi-II in Tunisian Armed Forces inventory as well.
> 
> View attachment 455240



I'm sure they'd be interested in it
perhaps with some Altays once it gets into the quantitive production

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I'm sure they'd be interested in it
> perhaps with some Altays once it gets into the quantitive production


I think/Hope we gonna get more recent IFV, before any tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

BAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

So @Mootaz-khelifi ,looks like naval officers unis are also blue, even sailors which I find very interesting.






Unless this was a specific ceremony where they had to wear the blue.






And here's the white uniform. 






One of the many good things about the Tunisian army is the coed status, and wow are the women beautiful!






This is from a few years ago.

Training with the Italian marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> So @Mootaz-khelifi ,looks like naval officers unis are also blue, even sailors which I find very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless this was a specific ceremony where they had to wear the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the white uniform.



They wear both
but frankly, I don't know why
what I know about the dressing code in the Tunisian army is that every individual has 4 uniforms
a combat/work uniform
a winter uniform
a summer uniform
and a ceremonial uniform
so perhaps the white and blue depending on the season maybe? 























as for women, you might be surprised that they also go through the same rigorous training men go through as well
(We have a lady who's a Brigadier general actually)
Equality at its finest lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> So @Mootaz-khelifi ,looks like naval officers unis are also blue, even sailors which I find very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless this was a specific ceremony where they had to wear the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the white uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many good things about the Tunisian army is the coed status, and wow are the women beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a few years ago.
> 
> Training with the Italian marines.


 i think the blue is work uniform and white is ceremonial uniform 
and about the last 3 pictures are Marine Vanguard ( طلائع مشاة البحرية )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> They wear both
> but frankly, I don't know why
> what I know about the dressing code in the Tunisian army is that every individual has 4 uniforms
> a combat/work uniform
> a winter uniform
> a summer uniform
> and a ceremonial uniform



Makes sense. Most navies take ceremonial wear very seriously. Image is of the utmost importance and the navy is usually the one branch that shows the highest standard all around.



Hamilcar said:


> so perhaps the white and blue depending on the season maybe?



Could very well be.



Hamilcar said:


>



This is probably the most common when you think of the three main branched. The navy is white, army is brown/gray and air force is blue. Not sure that's what's happening here but...that's usually the idea.



Hamilcar said:


> as for women, you might be surprised that they also go through the same rigorous training men go through as well



Not surprised at all. If women want to join the military, they have to accept the same standards as far as training is concerned. I'm sure it's different on the battlefield as it should be.



Hamilcar said:


> (We have a lady who's a Brigadier general actually)
> Equality at its finest lol



That's awesome, and something for all other Arab countries to take as an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Makes sense. Most navies take ceremonial wear very seriously. Image is of the utmost importance and the navy is usually the one branch that shows the highest standard all around.
> 
> 
> 
> Could very well be.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the most common when you think of the three main branched. The navy is white, army is brown/gray and air force is blue. Not sure that's what's happening here but...that's usually the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised at all. If women want to join the military, they have to accept the same standards as far as training is concerned. I'm sure it's different on the battlefield as it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, and something for all other Arab countries to take as an example.




I believe that picture was after the meeting with the president.
The President of the Republic being the commander in chief meets regularly with the General Staff of the army, General Inspector of the Armed Forces, Minister of
defense and other key figures to be updated about what's going around and be consulted.

This might give you a better idea about the Tunisian uniforms.

this is the current standard uniform (combat and/or work uniform)



























You have this for the Special forces (you can always recognize them by the green berets)
















Air Force











Marines











Army

















Desert Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

one thing need to be changed is the Desert Uniform it's ugly cow like and easily to replicate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

The Saber good old days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 455738
> 
> The Saber good old days



Interestingly enough, we didn't get them back at the time from the US but rather from Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch

why don't we get some Japanese weapons after they lifted the ban on them ? they have some good stuff . and as you said we bought the used sabers from them back then why don't we get some F2s or other stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> why don't we get some Japanese weapons after they lifted the ban on them ? they have some good stuff . and as you said we bought the used sabers from them back then why don't we get some F2s or other stuff.


F2 is no more manufactured. End of Production since 2011.
And they weren't meant for export either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> why don't we get some Japanese weapons after they lifted the ban on them ? they have some good stuff . and as you said we bought the used sabers from them back then why don't we get some F2s or other stuff.




I'd like to see some Japanese gear on our troops
the problem is, however, the price (a piece of art like the type 10, for instance, costs nearly 8,5 million dollars each at least compared to 6M for Abrams and 4 to 5 M for the T90)
plus I think on a military level for now
China might be a better option if we're heading east

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I'd like to see some Japanese gear on our troops
> the problem is, however, the price (a piece of art like the type 10, for instance, costs nearly 8,5 million dollars each at least compared to 6M for Abrams and 4 to 5 M for the T90)
> plus I think on a military level for now
> China might be a better option if we're heading east


For Our Today needs, Turkey could be enough... added to her EU/US
China could be interesting for Cheap and good UAV procurement and some basic equipment,but that's it.
Indonesia is also interesting for Navy needs.

As for Russia, we don't swim in that direction. If we are interested some days in few S-300/400 / radars/ Su-35-Mig 35 why not... But that's very unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

HannibalBarca said:


> F2 is no more manufactured. End of Production since 2011.
> And they weren't meant for export either.


I mean for F 2 maybe used ones like the sabers as japan is getting more f 15 and f 35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> I mean for F 2 maybe used ones like the sabers as japan is getting more f 15 and f 35


 i think japan can't export it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Army

(Is that an M4?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Army
> 
> (Is that an M4?)


no it's not m4 but looks like a sniper rifle i will ask some of my American friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> no it's not m4 but looks like a sniper rifle i will ask some of my American friends



Thank you, my friend.
I thought it might be a Sig 556 like that of the GIP but it obviously isn't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

gotta love these birds 































next to a saudi jet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Army
> 
> (Is that an M4?)



Most definitely an M4 with a modified precision stock. 





Everything else is identical to an M4, the lower receiver, magazine release, ejection port, forward assist and safety exactly that of an M4. The pistol grip has the finger notches in it and that can also be changed. Even the handguard is common to the more recent M4 styles with the picatinny rails for that forward grip he has on and other sights to mount on it.






You'll see several SFs change the stock to a precision one, especially when they use it with a long range scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Most definitely an M4 with a modified precision stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is identical to an M4, the lower receiver, magazine release, ejection port, forward assist and safety exactly that of an M4. The pistol grip has the finger notches in it and that can also be changed. Even the handguard is common to the more recent M4 styles with the picatinny rails for that forward grip he has on and other sights to mount on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see several SFs change the stock to a precision one, especially when they use it with a long range scope.




Thank you, good friend, for the clarification 
it seems like the GFS are using a lot of modified gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Thank you, my friend.
> I thought it might be a Sig 556 like that of the GIP but it obviously isn't



SiG-551 SWAT also with a sniper cheek riser added to the stock and a Hensoldt 6X42 scope. 
These guys like to modify the stocks on their assault rifles ey. 








Hamilcar said:


> Thank you, good friend, for the clarification
> it seems like the GFS are using a lot of modified gear.



This guy is ready to build a house after he kills the terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> SiG-551 SWAT also with a sniper cheek riser added to the stock and a Hensoldt 6X42 scope.
> These guys like to modify the stocks on their assault rifles ey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is ready to build a house after he kills the terrorist.





or dig him a grave maybe lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

a very distinctive way of holding the rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice gear that guy has. Any idea what helmet that is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice gear that guy has. Any idea what helmet that is?




it looks like an Ops-Core FAST maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mhmoud

Hamilcar said:


> a very distinctive way of holding the rifle


I think it is called the C-Grip, which is used by Special Forces right at the top. But they aren't really used elsewhere because it is tiring for the arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Mhmoud said:


> I think it is called the C-Grip, which is used by Special Forces right at the top. But they aren't really used elsewhere because it is tiring for the arms.



I think that's what they call it indeed
I think the Tunisian GFS, my friend, got it from the MARSOC with whom they're always training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

Great news my friends the new opv is ready and it's heading to Binzerts naval base the other three I think still under construct













the pictures is in turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> Great new my friends the new opv is ready and it's heading to Binzerts naval base the other three I think still under construct
> View attachment 457743
> View attachment 457744
> View attachment 457745
> View attachment 457746
> 
> the pictures is in turkey .



Turned out to be a MSOPV after all @Mootaz-khelifi 
beautiful piece
can't wait to see it home.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

yet it's unarmed I wander if they will install a turret in it or not .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> yet it's unarmed I wander if they will install a turret in it or not .



probably they would add it in Tunisia same way they added the 20 mm and 12.7 m guns on Istiklal.
next locally made ship inshallah:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Turned out to be a MSOPV after all @Mootaz-khelifi
> beautiful piece
> can't wait to see it home.


MSOPV or OPV is the same maybe the Company call them MSOPV but internationally they are classified as OPV Offshore Patrol Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

This thing looks great.











Did the MoD announce any type of helicopter to eventually be part of this package? And wasn't the OPV 70 also part of the interest? 

They'll also need a few of these to patrol the coast for the illegal immigration problem and the influx of people trying to get into Tunisia, so the helos are a must as soon as possible because they're an intricate part of this vessel. Until then, though, they can actually use the Blackhawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> This thing looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the MoD announce any type of helicopter to eventually be part of this package? And wasn't the OPV 70 also part of the interest?
> 
> They'll also need a few of these to patrol the coast for the illegal immigration problem and the influx of people trying to get into Tunisia, so the helos are a must as soon as possible because they're an intricate part of this vessel. Until then, though, they can actually use the Blackhawks.



I don't think they will use the BH for those OPV's...
Tbh... I don't know if they gonna use a dedicated Heli for them... (IMO they wouldn't)
Maybe (mostly) Those newly acquired Camcopter S-100 for the basic task.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Looks like some nice new border security monitoring equipment.
















Border security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> This thing looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the MoD announce any type of helicopter to eventually be part of this package? And wasn't the OPV 70 also part of the interest?
> 
> They'll also need a few of these to patrol the coast for the illegal immigration problem and the influx of people trying to get into Tunisia, so the helos are a must as soon as possible because they're an intricate part of this vessel. Until then, though, they can actually use the Blackhawks.


by the look to the real one I think they removed that section

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> by the look to the real one I think they removed that section


Yeah you right. No Hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> by the look to the real one I think they removed that section



I completely missed that. Interesting, I wonder why they eliminated it.
*
Sfax: Launch of military frigate made in Tunisia 
05/03/2018 19:31, TUNIS/Tunisia 




*

(TAP) - A military frigate, the result of technical co-operation between the industrial and naval constructions company (SCIN) in Sfax and officers and engineers of the Ministry of National Defence, was launched Monday at the fishing port of Sfax.

The 27-meter frigate is destined for the Tunisian Navy, said SCIN Chief Executive Wassim Koubaâ, adding that it can accommodate a crew of more than 10 people and is fast and able to navigate at sea for very long distances non-stop.

He added that the cost of manufacturing the frigate, called "Utique", was 40% cheaper than the one proposed by other foreign companies.

Moreover, SCIN is manufacturing a second military patrol on behalf of the Ministry of National Defence and which will be put into service in a month, he added.

Patrollers are made by Tunisian experts and comply with international quality and safety standards, as part of the public-private partnership established since 2012 with the company SCIN, said the same source.

In 2015, the company had made the patrol boat "Istiqlal" (Independence) for the Navy fleet.
*
https://www.tap.info.tn/en/Portal-Regions/9927880-sfax-launch-of*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

it's just a patrol boat not a frigate ... sadly our press doesn't know the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> I completely missed that. Interesting, I wonder why they eliminated it.
> *
> Sfax: Launch of military frigate made in Tunisia
> 05/03/2018 19:31, TUNIS/Tunisia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> (TAP) - A military frigate, the result of technical co-operation between the industrial and naval constructions company (SCIN) in Sfax and officers and engineers of the Ministry of National Defence, was launched Monday at the fishing port of Sfax.
> 
> The 27-meter frigate is destined for the Tunisian Navy, said SCIN Chief Executive Wassim Koubaâ, adding that it can accommodate a crew of more than 10 people and is fast and able to navigate at sea for very long distances non-stop.
> 
> He added that the cost of manufacturing the frigate, called "Utique", was 40% cheaper than the one proposed by other foreign companies.
> 
> Moreover, SCIN is manufacturing a second military patrol on behalf of the Ministry of National Defence and which will be put into service in a month, he added.
> 
> Patrollers are made by Tunisian experts and comply with international quality and safety standards, as part of the public-private partnership established since 2012 with the company SCIN, said the same source.
> 
> In 2015, the company had made the patrol boat "Istiqlal" (Independence) for the Navy fleet.
> *
> https://www.tap.info.tn/en/Portal-Regions/9927880-sfax-launch-of*


maybe they don't need it so they removed to decrease the cost of purchasing or for more room for emigrants wen they save them .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> maybe they don't need it so they removed to decrease the cost of purchasing or for more room for emigrants wen they save them .


Mostly for cost saving. We don't need helis on it. at least for our current need.
Some Camcopter or over type of VTOL UAS is enough to answer basic task/need.



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's just a patrol boat not a frigate ... sadly our press doesn't know the difference


Inshallah we get a "Destroyer" when they make a 40+m one...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch

marching to victory...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's just a patrol boat not a frigate ... sadly our press doesn't know the difference



Yeah that's ok. The important thing is it's built in Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's just a patrol boat not a frigate ... sadly our press doesn't know the difference


Why you guys don't ask mods to pin this thread.. just ask @waz..nicely..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Hamilcar said:


>


draw me like one of your french girls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

NoOne'sBoy said:


> draw me like one of your french girls


what ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Made sticky folks. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

NoOne'sBoy said:


> draw me like one of your french girls




LMAOOO


----------



## Hamilcar

Gen. Thomas D. Waldhauser, commander, U.S. Africa Command

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Gen. Thomas D. Waldhauser, commander, U.S. Africa Command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 459342


source my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> source my friend



http://www.africom.mil/media-room/t...ecurity-challenges-and-u-s-military-activitie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ejder

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


>


picture from sidi bouzid op the other year

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Hamilcar

how many countries/forces in this pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

alot XD but mainly Italy and france

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Sweet. These guys are definitely stacked and don't mess around ya fachfoooooch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh indeed we're counting on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

from 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

tunisian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Army's commandos







I see you there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

The new camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Navy Commandos.


























Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> The new camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462070


it's not fully adopted still few who have it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> it's not fully adopted still few who have it




it is getting slowly but steadily replacing the old camouflage (tbh never liked it, it was just us and the Israelis who used it)

Police counter-terrorism unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

With Camo change... I"m waiting to change that Vintage "National Rifle", that is becoming a liability for our Army Modernisation.



Hamilcar said:


> it is getting slowly but steadily replacing the old camouflage (tbh never liked it, it was just us and the Israelis who used it)
> 
> Police counter-terrorism unit.



I though a second to see BRI pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> With Camo change... I"m waiting to change that Vintage "National Rifle", that is becoming a liability for our Army Modernisation.
> 
> 
> 
> I though a second to see BRI pics...



I think the Steyr AUG would be replaced soon enough by the M4 that became the standard rifle for all special forces (although the FAMAS, SCAR, P90, and many others are equally used)
still, it would be nice if we can upgrade the Steyr AUG like the Australians did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I think the Steyr AUG would be replaced soon enough by the M4 that became the standard rifle for all special forces (although the FAMAS, SCAR, P90, and many others are equally used)
> still, it would be nice if we can upgrade the Steyr AUG like the Australians did.


No more steyr alike... That thing should be banned for any "National Rifle", can be used for some op/division but that's it.
There is many options available, cheap or not, with even some sort of "Licensing/ToT" whatever it's the CZ series, or MPT ones. But other more pricey option exist, Scars/ARX series... or the Graal: HK416 (not gonna be possible, but Hey, dream is free.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I like the Styer AUG. I'm not a big fan of the bullpup design but that rifle has some power to it. And it's newer than the AK that many armies are using so.











What's the anti-tank that fellow is holding, any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> What's the anti-tank that fellow is holding, any idea?



I'll put my money on a M3 Carl Gustave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I'll put my money on a M3 Carl Gustave.



I think you're right, looks just like it even though Tunisia is not listed as an operator on its Wiki page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> No more steyr alike... That thing should be banned for any "National Rifle", can be used for some op/division but that's it.
> There is many options available, cheap or not, with even some sort of "Licensing/ToT" whatever it's the CZ series, or MPT ones. But other more pricey option exist, Scars/ARX series... or the Graal: HK416 (not gonna be possible, but Hey, dream is free.)



our GIP troops are already using the cz evo scorpion evo 3 






as for the last part, there are some rumours, that the army's eyes are on the Rafale and Typhoon
they basically want a fighter that can serve well for the next 30 years or so regardless of price so why the hell not xD



Gomig-21 said:


> I like the Styer AUG. I'm not a big fan of the bullpup design but that rifle has some power to it. And it's newer than the AK that many armies are using so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the anti-tank that fellow is holding, any idea?



probably the Carl Gustaf good friend, it is mainly used by the SF though 
but regular troops might have got it too
(it appeared in an old visit to the SF headquarters)






















there are some news that the Javelin is also used by army's special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

The USGN ambushed ISIS related terrorists in the mountains of Kasserine
at least one terrorist is killed and others captured for the moment, it is possible that the number of casualties is higher.
the operation took place in Salloum mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> our GIP troops are already using the cz evo scorpion evo 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the last part, there are some rumours, that the army's eyes are on the Rafale and Typhoon
> they basically want a fighter that can serve well for the next 30 years or so regardless of price so why the hell not xD
> 
> 
> 
> probably the Carl Gustaf good friend, it is mainly used by the SF though
> but regular troops might have got it too
> (it appeared in an old visit to the SF headquarters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some news that the Javelin is also used by army's special forces.



For CZ, I was thinking something more like CZ 805 BREN series.
As for the fighter jet, I will prefer, if only it's possible, the Rafale.

But as any big tickets order, like fighter jets, the Loan conditions WILL/COULD be the main decision point. Since most of Western jets are "capable" and will last with Updates in the coming decades.
You take also into consideration, the geopolitical ties btw France and Tunisia, the Rafale could be the front runner. or you get some cheaper F-16 from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> For CZ, I was thinking something more like CZ 805 BREN series.
> As for the fighter jet, I will prefer, if only it's possible, the Rafale.
> 
> But as any big tickets order, like fighter jets, the Loan conditions WILL/COULD be the main decision point. Since most of Western jets are "capable" and will last with Updates in the coming decades.
> You take also into consideration, the geopolitical ties btw France and Tunisia, the Rafale could be the front runner. or you get some cheaper F-16 from the US.




I personally heard that both Tunisia and Egypt had their eyes on the Rafale since 2014 and 2013
Egypt got it and we still have no idea about our army
so far the point is acquiring a fighter jet that they don't have to replace after 10 years or so
might be an F16 block 52+ or 70 or so as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I personally heard that both Tunisia and Egypt had their eyes on the Rafale since 2014 and 2013
> Egypt got it and we still have no idea about our army
> so far the point is acquiring a fighter jet that they don't have to replace after 10 years or so
> might be an F16 block 52+ or 70 or so as well


F-16 latest version are not that cheap either.
So better put some more € in it and get some Rafales.

But with current TN economy..;I don't think Jets are that needed. at least right now.
We can wait before buying, no need to hurry. There Is no threat, justifying the purchase.
or get few refurbished F-16 as stop gap for now till, the economy is better on track.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> F-16 latest version are not that cheap either.
> So better put some more € in it and get some Rafales.
> 
> But with current TN economy..;I don't think Jets are that needed. at least right now.



fingers crossed 
the last minister of defense said that there will be a decision by 2020
so let's hope for the best by then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> View attachment 463287
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463288
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463289
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463292


Sometimes I ask myself...Who is "Really" the guy revamping the Army... who is the "mind" behind all those "Interesting" changes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Sometimes I ask myself...Who is "Really" the guy revamping the Army... who is the "mind" behind all those "Interesting" changes...




I think what is interesting about the Tunisian army is that it acts as an institution and not as leaders and personnel, I think those who are standing behind the radical changes in the army are the new generation of officers, the people we sent to Germany, to the US, to the UK and even to China, they are starting to make a huge difference already, but that's only my guess, it could be a man or a bunch of them behind everything, during the period Gr Mohamed Salah Hamdi led the army, the special forces got basically everything they needed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I think what is interesting about the Tunisian army is that it acts as an institution and not as leaders and personnel, I think those who are standing behind the radical changes in the army are the new generation of officers, the people we sent to Germany, to the US, to the UK and even to China, they are starting to make a huge difference already, but that's only my guess, it could be a man or a bunch of them behind everything, during the period Gr Mohamed Salah Hamdi led the army, the special forces got basically everything they needed


Even if you have "fresh" minds... How can you Transform so deeply an entire institution in only those few years...
It's like "Someone/thing" got a Well done Roadmap for the coming decade + and his given the "green light" to do as he wish...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Even if you have "fresh" minds... How can you Transform so deeply an entire institution in only those few years...
> It's like "Someone/thing" got a Well done Roadmap for the coming decade + and his given the "green light" to do as he wish...




possible, there is a very obvious tendency towards Americanization in the Tunisian army, even our MDMP (The Military Decision-Making Process) shifted lately from the French to the American model entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> possible, there is a very obvious tendency towards Americanization in the Tunisian army, even our MDMP (The Military Decision-Making Process) shifted lately from the French to the American model entirely.


Yes, The "Americanization" is widely seen.
But yet it doesn't feel "KSA/Gulf" alike...
The GUlf region "Americanization" feel like "It's Not well "Absorbed" ...You have this Feeling of "Fakeness"...
But when it comes to the Tunisian "Transformation" it's like, it's genuine, like if the Army have done that for decades, like if the Identity was always there...

It's a bit strange. But to make it short... " You have this feeling, they are not Tunisians, but got switched with American/Western "alike" soldiers..."
At least for "Special divisions"... I still got some lucidity and know that the simple foot soldier, is still "almost" the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Yes, The "Americanization" is widely seen.
> But yet it doesn't feel "KSA/Gulf" alike...
> The GUlf region "Americanization" feel like "It's Not well "Absorbed" ...You have this Feeling of "Fakeness"...
> But when it comes to the Tunisian "Transformation" it's like, it's genuine, like if the Army have done that for decades, like if the Identity was always there...
> 
> It's a bit strange. But to make it short... " You have this feeling, they are not Tunisians, but got switched with American/Western "alike" soldiers..."
> At least for "Special divisions"... I still got some lucidity and know that the simple foot soldier, is still "almost" the same.




especially the special forces, I remember in two operations in Kasserine and Jandouba even western observers actually thought they were some western units
heck even AQIM terrorists thought they were marines lol







even down to the smallest details like holding the gun you can see the American touch

US






Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> especially the special forces, I remember in two operations in Kasserine and Jandouba even western observers actually thought they were some western units
> heck even AQIM terrorists thought they were marines lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even down to the smallest details like holding the gun you can see the American touch
> 
> US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia



Let's hope this transformation "Continue" to be equally well absorbed and used around the Entire Army institution and not only the "Elite".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

sorry for absance i noticed the talk about changing the rifle i prefer the Australian F90 it have great durability and good fire rate and range and accurcy and being a modern version of the old lady ( introduced in 2014 so new rifle ) specs here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

More iveco truck for medic uses to Tunisia still unclear if the others are also for the Tunisian army but the medic ones are confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

The Tunisia Navy Damen MSOPV 1400 Offshore Patrol Boat arrives.

The Tunisian Navy Multi Service Offshore Patrol Vessel 1400 (MSOPV 1400) series have just arrived to the country from its shipyard at Galatians in Romania.

The lead vessel Jugurtha began its journey in early March and arrived at its destination at the Tunisian naval base of Bizerte on 9 March, according to Automatic Identification System (AIS) data.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

I think that they will have the ceremony of commissioning in the armies anniversary or maybe wen the other one arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> I think that they will have the ceremony of commissioning in the armies anniversary or maybe wen the other one arrive.



What unit is the one in blue @ minute :29 with the few women in the mix? Can't tell what the flag is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

That's the air force officer's school I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

The 1st Desert Legion and the border wall with Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

That's awesome. Nothing like getting on a camel with an AK. 
Those wonderful creatures are an incredible asset in the desert. A means of transport that dates many centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> That's awesome. Nothing like getting on a camel with an AK.
> Those wonderful creatures are an incredible asset in the desert. A means of transport that dates many centuries.



they are indeed, they can basically reach where no vehicle can.
plus the men seem to be enjoying the job
hahahaha 
the men of the "Mahari" regiment are chosen from the people and tribes of the desert so they know it quite well and they're always close to their families and homes since their missions can last for days mid of nowhere

from minute 28:00 and on






nice meal there
hope you tried our kosksi brother

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> That's awesome. Nothing like getting on a camel with an AK.
> Those wonderful creatures are an incredible asset in the desert. A means of transport that dates many centuries.


 they are the only unit that use ak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

African lion drill



in Morocco

USGN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> African lion drill
> View attachment 467555
> in Morocco
> 
> USGN
> View attachment 467556
> 
> 
> View attachment 467557
> View attachment 467558
> View attachment 467560
> View attachment 467561




You can hardly distinguish them from any NATO standard special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


>



Take the first pic out of Context... and I bet you... No one will "Choose" Tunisia in a thousand years...

Tbh... any of them out of context... Tunisia wouldn't be chosen...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Take the first pic out of Context... and I bet you... No one will "Choose" Tunisia in a thousand years...
> 
> Tbh... any of them out of context... Tunisia wouldn't be chosen...



To be honest they do sound more DEVGRU than anything else.
Might be also explained by this 











They're basically training constantly with and by the Green Berets, would be only natural to adopt their look as well as their tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> To be honest they do sound more DEVGRU than anything else.
> Might be also explained by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're basically training constantly with and by the Green Berets, would be only natural to adopt their look as well as their tactics.



Ofc...But there is a limit to this "Adoption"... at least when you take other countries in the region as an "Example" of that so called "Adoption" and yet, you can distinguish btw them... they have some sort of "Identity" on their own...
But that's not what is been done in Tunisia for those forces... it seems to be a "successful" copy-paste (in the good way), at least for now...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Ofc...But there is a limit to this "Adoption"... at least when you take other countries in the region as an "Example" of that so called "Adoption" and yet, you can distinguish btw them... they have some sort of "Identity" on their own...
> But that's not what is been done in Tunisia for those forces... it seems to be a "successful" copy-paste (in the good way), at least for now...



You will be even more excited when you see the new Air Force's Special force.
Indistinguishable from the American counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> You will be even more excited when you see the new Air Force's Special force.
> Indistinguishable from the American counterpart.



"La Cerise sur le Gâteau"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

any other african lion picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> any other african lion picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kartal1

Hamilcar said:


> they are indeed, they can basically reach where no vehicle can.
> plus the men seem to be enjoying the job
> hahahaha
> the men of the "Mahari" regiment are chosen from the people and tribes of the desert so they know it quite well and they're always close to their families and homes since their missions can last for days mid of nowhere
> 
> from minute 28:00 and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice meal there
> hope you tried our kosksi brother


Even if its an armed forces documentary its looking so peaceful. The desert tribe guys are so sympathetic! I hope I would have a chance to visit Tunisia one day to see your deserts, look at the eyes of your girls and taste your food. Salam from your Turkish brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

kartal1 said:


> Even if its an armed forces documentary its looking so peaceful. The desert tribe guys are so sympathetic! I hope I would have a chance to visit Tunisia one day to see your deserts, look at the eyes of your girls and taste your food. Salam from your Turkish brother.



Inshallah
Guests are always welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

African lion exercise:
Tunisia sent 250 Troops
(The US 900 and Morocco 400)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> African lion exercise:
> Tunisia sent 250 Troops
> (The US 900 and Morocco 400)


sure tunisia sent 250

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> sure tunisia sent 250


Yes
http://www.webdo.tn/2018/04/19/250-...ent-aux-exercices-militaires-african-lion-18/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Yes
> http://www.webdo.tn/2018/04/19/250-...ent-aux-exercices-militaires-african-lion-18/


source looks unreliable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> source looks unreliable



Tunisia, Apr 18 (Prensa Latina) Armies from 14 African, Europeans, and United States countries are carrying the largest annual military maneuvers of this continent, the African Lion 2018, until the end of the month.

US Lieutenant-Colonel Winston Tierney, chief of the exercises, stated that they will 'favor regional cooperation and increase the capacity of African armies to work together.' 

At least 900 soldiers sent by Washington arrived in Morocco on Monday to attend the practices, which also involve 400 troops from the Royal Armed Forces of Morocco and 250 from the Tunisian Army


http://plenglish.com/index.php?o=rn...rmies-in-military-maneuvers-in-moroccotunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Inshallah
> Guests are always welcomed


guys did u notice the camouflage is multicam black

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> guys did u notice the camouflage is multicam black


Nice catch... I Thought it was the basic Uni Black camo/Uniform of the BAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i got eagle eyes hhh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

PS: don't put headphones and turn the sound down my ears are bleeding XD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2003876742973025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> PS: don't put headphones and turn the sound down my ears are bleeding XD


 
Hahaha, nice bike riding skillz by that cop @ minute 2:52. 

I like the patrol boat on the triple axle trailer followed by the jet skis with the guys sitting in them. Are the jet skis used as part of the coast guard or police, or combo?



Hamilcar said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2003876742973025


 
That's some good stuff. Love the way the canine took down that 2nd guy. Nice rescue with the hoisting down of a couple hostages. Very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, nice bike riding skillz by that cop @ minute 2:52.
> 
> I like the patrol boat on the triple axle trailer followed by the jet skis with the guys sitting in them. Are the jet skis used as part of the coast guard or police, or combo?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good stuff. Love the way the canine took down that 2nd guy. Nice rescue with the hoisting down of a couple hostages. Very cool.


as for the first jet skis it's for the civil protection and the second is for the national guard ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


>


Almost all of his vid are *less* interesting and badass than the original ones.
Too much transition and filter, when a minor color gradation and few cuts was all it needed...
And the Music choice... that's a all new "Debate"...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

nice video is more interesting then a video with just talking about the units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

HannibalBarca said:


> Almost all of his vid are *less* interesting and badass than the original ones.
> Too much transition and filter, when a minor color gradation and few cuts was all it needed...
> And the Music choice... that's a all new "Debate"...


I think that is because now they don't really need to _show_ that they're badass. They already are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kartal1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989463902181261312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> as for the first jet skis it's for the civil protection and the second is for the national guard ^^



Need to see more of the navy and the army, soldiers and all those M60 tanks even air force etc. 

BAT Police and some nice little gadgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

from African Lion 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

kartal1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989463902181261312



some details to correct, Ennahdha islamist party has indeed some deep links with the AK Parti but it's not in the opposition, the current Tunisian government is a coalition between secular parties (mainly the NT party and some smaller Liberal parties) and Ennahdha, so it is actually a part of the government although to be fair, holds no big positions (defense and interior ministries are held by independent technocrats, while head of government and foreign affairs by the NT secular party)
during the last visit of Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdoğan to Tunisia few military accords were signed, especially during a meeting between the Tunisian defense officials and their Turkish counterparts.
If I recall correctly there were 2 or 3 military agreements.
among which there was one about training troops and one about transferring Turkish military technology or something like that.
so I do hope the visit has something to do with it. 
Turkish military products aren't new to Tunisia either, I believe we were the very first to buy both the Kirpi and Ejder Yalçin and other equipment from Aselsan as well.
won't be surprised if Tunisia is one of these countries:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887592854360662016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kartal1

Hamilcar said:


> some details to correct, Ennahdha islamist party has indeed some deep links with the AK Parti but it's not in the opposition, the current Tunisian government is a coalition between secular parties (mainly the NT party and some smaller Liberal parties) and Ennahdha, so it is actually a part of the government although to be fair, holds no big positions (defense and interior ministries are held by independent technocrats, while head of government and foreign affairs by the NT secular party)
> during the last visit of Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdoğan to Tunisia few military accords were signed, especially during a meeting between the Tunisian defense officials and their Turkish counterparts.
> If I recall correctly there were 2 or 3 military agreements.
> among which there was one about training troops and one about transferring Turkish military technology or something like that.
> so I do hope the visit has something to do with it.
> Turkish military products aren't new to Tunisia either, I believe we were the very first to buy both the Kirpi and Ejder Yalçin and other equipment from Aselsan as well.
> won't be surprised if Tunisia is one of these countries:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887592854360662016


I would be very happy to see Turkish and Tunisian Special Forces together

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kartal1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989787804459765761

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Tunisian Defense Minister discusses the production and localisation of Turkish weapons technologies

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Defense Minister Abdelkarim Zebidi met Dr. Ismail Demir to discuss Turkish military technology transfer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

African lion 





Tunisian and Moroccan army training .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

*Tunisian military looking for new helicopters*
Tunisia’s defence ministry is looking for over a dozen new civil helicopters.

According to African Intelligence, the Tunisian defence ministry has issued a restricted tender for the supply of 18 intermediate-sized civil helicopters. 

AgustaWestland/Leonardo Helicopters and Airbus are apparently among the bidders, along with Bell Helicopter.

Tunisia has received helicopters from the United States before, notably 12 Sikorsky Black Hawks, fitted with weapons packages, and 24 ex-US Army OH-58D Kiowa Warriors. The first six of the latter were handed over in a ceremony in the United States in February 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


>



MEDIC he said...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> MEDIC he said...



when even the medic can hand a terrorist's *** back to him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

African Lion 2018












Another exercise with the US navy (in Tunisia)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Air Force commandos
remind you of anyone???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

*He*-Who-Must-Not-Be-*Named*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

the UH60M/S70 is looking great

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> *He*-Who-Must-Not-Be-*Named*



we can whisper it though..
* cough * Israeli SF * cough *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Army






BAT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Interesting interview at the End... Now we have more clue in why such drastic change is occuring.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Interesting interview at the End... Now we have more clue in why such drastic change is occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



The "all crews and technicians and basically everyone else were formed 100% in the United States" part?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> The "all crews and technicians and basically everyone else were formed 100% in the United States" part?



Awesome stuff. But what's up with the Uzi?  It's great that unit is using the Styer AUG. That is an awesome assault weapon (despite it being a bull-pup.) Fits with those guys perfectly. Ever fire one of them? That thing has the balls of a mammoth. You wouldn't think it's so powerful because of its shape, but it packs a deadly punch and you gotta really hold onto it if you're firing rapidly. Very tough to empty a clip on full auto if you're a scrawny fella looool.

Skip to minute 0:40 and check out the power on that recoil lol. Thing is a beast.






Blackhawk is such a sweet helo. Fun little story. A couple of years ago I was out on one of my Sunday drives through a coastal town in Massachusetts and I always drive by this really small, local airport to see what's there. Usually guys flying in Cessnas and some small, jet powered planes but nothing major. This day I stumble on this thing just sitting in the grass field all by itself. So I stopped and checked it out really up close loool. Door was locked in case you're wondering. 

The thing wasn't even chalked which I thought was very bizarre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Awesome stuff. But what's up with the Uzi?  It's great that unit is using the Styer AUG. That is an awesome assault weapon (despite it being a bull-pup.) Fits with those guys perfectly. Ever fire one of them? That thing has the balls of a mammoth. You wouldn't think it's so powerful because of its shape, but it packs a deadly punch and you gotta really hold onto it if you're firing rapidly. Very tough to empty a clip on full auto if you're a scrawny fella looool.
> 
> Skip to minute 0:40 and check out the power on that recoil lol. Thing is a beast.


 
I have no idea how or when but we've been using the Uzi for ages 
with the navy especially and the 51st regiment, the explanation I heard was simply that France produced it locally and we got it from there instead of Israel
I hope that was the case to be honest hahahahah
never had the chance to touch a Steyr AUG to be honest but seen an injury resulted from it up close (during the revolution), saying nasty wouldn't give it its due really, bone was shattered 



Gomig-21 said:


> Blackhawk is such a sweet helo. Fun little story. A couple of years ago I was out on one of my Sunday drives through a coastal town in Massachusetts and I always drive by this really small, local airport to see what's there. Usually guys flying in Cessnas and some small, jet powered planes but nothing major. This day I stumble on this thing just sitting in the grass field all by itself. So I stopped and checked it out really up close loool. Door was locked in case you're wondering.
> 
> The thing wasn't even chalked which I thought was very bizarre.
> View attachment 471868
> View attachment 471869
> View attachment 471870




hahahahahahahahahah
why don't we have that in our countries

would have been great to take it for a drive wouldn't it be now?
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Hamilcar said:


> won't be surprised if Tunisia is one of these countries:


That'd be great... I would promote AKKOR APS with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

61 regiment engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i used the steyr AUG A1 in the sevice back in 2014 and tbh it doesn't have much recoil and the trigger can foul ya ... me i get it a3 or 5 bullet burst not full mag

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Some old tanks out there...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

M60 is still an outstanding tank. A lot of armies still using them and upgrading them. A good work horse.



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i used the steyr AUG A1 in the sevice back in 2014 and tbh it doesn't have much recoil and the trigger can foul ya ... me i get it a3 or 5 bullet burst not full mag



My experience with it (although minimal compared to you) was the opposite. Buddy of mine has one, use it at the range every once in a while. It's only semi auto because obviously here in the US can't have fully auto but if you know how to pull the trigger in quick succession, you can empty a clip pretty fast and that one has a pretty solid recoil on it. You can even see it in that video. It's a great assault rifle and actually very accurate. But I get pushed back a bit after a burst and I'm 6ft 200lbs lol. Does a number on your armpit too. You must be a big, tough guy! 

My Chinese MAC-90 (Chinese AK-47 copy with the thumb-grip stock) has a very similar recoil to the Styer AUG and it's 7.62. Out of all our AKs, that one is the most similar to the Styer AUG IMO which is a bit strange since the latter is the smaller caliber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> M60 is still an outstanding tank. A lot of armies still using them and upgrading them. A good work horse.
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with it (although minimal compared to you) was the opposite. Buddy of mine has one, use it at the range every once in a while. It's only semi auto because obviously here in the US can't have fully auto but if you know how to pull the trigger in quick succession, you can empty a clip pretty fast and that one has a pretty solid recoil on it. You can even see it in that video. It's a great assault rifle and actually very accurate. But I get pushed back a bit after a burst and I'm 6ft 200lbs lol. Does a number on your armpit too. You must be a big, tough guy!
> 
> My Chinese MAC-90 (Chinese AK-47 copy with the thumb-grip stock) has a very similar recoil to the Styer AUG and it's 7.62. Out of all our AKs, that one is the most similar to the Styer AUG IMO which is a bit strange since the latter is the smaller caliber.


 maybe i didn't feel recoil because we fire single shot only we don't fire burst or auto in firing range

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> Some old tanks out there...


I really hope they get an upgrade the new turkish one looks promising

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> I really hope they get an upgrade the new turkish one looks promising


i would love to see that happens specially with signing the military industry cooporation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> I really hope they get an upgrade the new turkish one looks promising



the Turks can help but frankly I prefer Leonardo's upgrade, we might get the Altay though.
but not right now
we have only a 1.14 Billion dollars budget this year so our choices are pretty limited and tanks are certainly off the table.
We're focusing on 4 issues
A: Special Forces and their equipment and training
B: upgrading standard equipment and training for infantry soldiers
C: helicopters and integrating Air force to the land forces efforts 
D: Intelligence 






after that I think we might look at our tanks and navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

TOW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

fachfouch said:


> I really hope they get an upgrade the new turkish one looks promising

















Most likely would come with AKKOR "Pulat" APS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhukov

Looks well armed and professional. What is the threat spectrum for Tunisia by the way? any regional conflicts with any country?
Only thing i heard about Tunisia was that it started the Arab spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Looks well armed and professional. What is the threat spectrum for Tunisia by the way? any regional conflicts with any country?
> Only thing i heard about Tunisia was that it started the Arab spring.



Before 2011 there was basically a single actual threat which is the regime of kadhafi (wouldn't say Libya really since Libyans had basically nothing to do with it), he believed that Tunisia was way too pro west and tried to change the Tunisian regime, in 1980 he trained armed and sent a commandos made of Tunisian and Libyan nationals to the southern city of Gafsa in an attempt to take over the city and declare the armed revolution. the attempt failed, and Tunisian citizens refused to take up arms against the state. the Tunisian army entered the city in 3 days and basically massacred the group and captured their leader (Ahmed Merghenni, pan-arabic activist, those who weren't killed in action were sentenced to death in court, the only survivors were the ones who fled before the army enters the town), France and the US helped, with the first sending 5 submarines and 3 warships and the US sending warships as well (source: Les trois décennies Bourguiba. Témoignage; page 172) 
From then on the situation escalated more than once to the edge of total warfare and things never went back to normal between the two countries (as far as governments go that is, when it came down to people they were doing quite alright together, would say they were more than friendly actually).
after 2011 and the fall of the dictator Tunisia had to face, for the moment, one single threat: the violent extremist and terrorist groups, mostly ISIS and AQIM (Al Qaeda's branch in North Africa).
They are nowadays the biggest threat and enemy to the country. they are being dealt with properly though, most of their Emirs (leaders) were killed and since early 2016 they were totally driven to western mountains, not capable of doing any major attack and where they can barely survive and where they are under the constant threat of being discovered and neutralized (two days ago a group of them who were stealing nearby villagers food because of hunger were ambushed by the National guard: three terrorists were neutralized and others injured)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Looks well armed and professional. What is the threat spectrum for Tunisia by the way? any regional conflicts with any country?
> Only thing i heard about Tunisia was that it started the Arab spring.


Never heard of Harissa? Couscous?Lablebi?Chakchouka?Chorba? brika etc... and the famously known... "Ojja Kadeba..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

The third Tunisian made patrol boat lunched yesterday under the name kerkouane, also 2 others will be commissioned later this year 













The second Tunisian navy OPV1400 was seen crossing the Bosphore toward Bizerte under the name Syphax P611.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Some good news:
a press release by the Tunisian defense ministry that basically says:
following the 4 days visit last month to Turkey (by Tunisian defense minister, officials and army figures ) and continuing with the decisions that were made during it, it was decided to make those agreements effective and that is by: creating a Turkish-Tunisian committee under the administration of both ministers of defense of both countries that is required to seek the chances of mutual cooperation and technology transfer, also organizing visits to the heads of Turkish defense companies to Tunisia.
Turkish defense companies want to open up production lines/ branches in Tunisia partnering with the defense ministry or Tunisian private companies.
says also that Turkey expressed its will to help with local military industry and provide technical help and experience to Tunisia since it is considered a special partner/ally 



> متابعة للقرارات التي اتخذها الجانب التونسي والتركي خلال زيارة العمل التي أدّاها وزير الدفاع الوطني السيد عبد الكريم الزبيدي إلى تركيا بدعوة من نظيره التركي خلال الشهر المنقضي، كان لوزير الدفاع الوطني صباح اليوم بمقر الوزارة لقاء بسفير تركيا بتونس السيد Ömer GÜCÜK تمحور حول تفعيل هذه القرارات المتعلقة باحداث لجنة مشتركة رفيعة المستوى تحت اشراف وزيري الدفاع في البلدين، تعنى باستكشاف فرص للتعاون مع مؤسسات تصنيع معدات الدفاع والتكنولوجيات الحديثة على قاعدة الشراكة وتقديم المساعدة التقنية ونقل الخبرة في المجال وبرمجة زيارات الى تونس لفائدة أصحاب المؤسسات التركية.
> 
> ونوه وزير الدفاع الوطني بالمناسبة بالعلاقات التونسية التركية المتميزة بالصراحة وبروح التعاون موصيا بوضع خطة عمل لتفعيل القرارات المذكورة ومتابعتها وتقييمها لتذليل الصعوبات بما يساهم في توفير عوامل نجاح هذه الشراكة.
> 
> كما عبر عن ارتياحه لرغبة المؤسسات التركية في فتح فروع لها بتونس واجراء دراسات مشتركة حول فرص الاستثمار في التصنيع العسكري سواء في اطار الشراكة مع وزارة الدفاع الوطني أو مع القطاع الخاص داعيا إلى الاستفادة من الامتيازات الخاصة بالقطاعات الاستراتيجية التي توفرها مجلة الاستثمارات التونسية.
> 
> وأبرز الضيف من جهته رغبة حكومة بلاده ممثلة في أعلى هرم السلطة في دعمها لتونس وحرصها على توفير المساندة لها بما يمكنها من رفع تحدياتها الأمنية من خلال مزيد تطوير التعاون في المجال العسكري، مؤكدا أن الجانب التركي متفاعل مع رغبة تونس بوصفها شريك مميز في إرساء شراكة في مجال التصنيع العسكري واستعداده لتقديم المساعدة التقنية ونقل الخبرة في المجال.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> Some good news:
> a press release by the Tunisian defense ministry that basically says:
> following the 4 days visit last month to Turkey (by Tunisian defense minister, officials and army figures ) and continuing with the decisions that were made during it, it was decided to make those agreements effective and that is by: creating a Turkish-Tunisian committee under the administration of both ministers of defense of both countries that is required to seek the chances of mutual cooperation and technology transfer, also organizing visits to the heads of Turkish defense companies to Tunisia.
> Turkish defense companies want to open up production lines/ branches in Tunisia partnering with the defense ministry or Tunisian private companies.
> says also that Turkey expressed its will to help with local military industry and provide technical help and experience to Tunisia since it is considered a special partner/ally


that shows the determination of the defense ministry , but I think they will start with light equipment like helmets and anti bullet vests and maybe bullets that's my speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> that shows the determination of the defense ministry , but I think they will start with light equipment like helmets and anti bullet vests and maybe bullets that's my speculation.


Even Armed Vehicles (Edjer or something lighter) could be possible, with have some sort of Infrastructure available and a trained workforce that is familiar with vehicle manufacturing. We just need a bit of "Investment".
TN could be also used as a " Global manufacturing line" when TR lines are overbooked for export per exemple.
Or "Electronic" manufacturing.

But, right now, light equipment manufacturing is the best guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> that shows the determination of the defense ministry , but I think they will start with light equipment like helmets and anti bullet vests and maybe bullets that's my speculation.


we already make bullets i don't think we import them

in helmets why not get the new US Army IHPS








 more pictures here ​and In Vests i prefer the IOTV ( IMPROVED OUTER TACTICAL VEST ) latest generation because it protect the body 360°

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> we already make bullets i don't think we import them
> 
> in helmets why not get the new US Army IHPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures here ​and In Vests i prefer the IOTV ( IMPROVED OUTER TACTICAL VEST ) latest generation because it protect the body 360°



Money is the problem.
Those one cost quite a lot, so if you can manufacture something that is almost "Similar" or at least enjoy some of it's specification, then it's a better deal.
That will be in the End cheaper/ more jobs and you will gain some sort of "ToT".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

private secotor is the solution if the gov can't affored businessman sure can .... l think if the gov let private sectore invest will solve many problems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> private secotor is the solution if the gov can't affored businessman sure can .... l think if the gov let private sectore invest will solve many problems


They were a plan since late 2015 to make such thing " Launch A Defence Ecosystem/Industry"
But it's still a long road ahead... Per exemple, a group of Student couldn't get the green light to manufacture/sell a light drone (for border security)... for "Security reasons".

Even if you want to make the simplest thing, like simple "bullet-proof" cars (not even speaking about Armored ones)... you have more chance to die on Mars than getting the papers/Certification...

There is quite a lot of interesting Defence equipment that are made by Students, Each year they show it off at some "State exhibition"... but after that nothing... No Green light is given for manufacturing/ no loan etc...

Heck...We have a TN car manufacturer/TN brand and almost no one knows about it... Even the Gov didn't take a sec to visit... and they are around since 2006...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

@fachfouch 
@HannibalBarca 
@Mootaz-khelifi 
think of what I'm thinking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

oooooooooohhh now that's interesting I hope we can say bye bye to steyr we gonna miss him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> oooooooooohhh now that's interesting I hope we can say bye bye to steyr we gonna miss him



I'm smelling a local production
hhhhhhhhhh
a very good rifle btw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I really hope so ...

أنقرة/ أورهان غميجي -سرتاج بولور/الأناضول

قدمت رئاسة أكاديمية الشرطة التركية، دورة تدريبة في تطوير الرماية، لأربعين عنصرا من أفراد الأمن والدرك التونسي.

وذكر مصادر أمنية، اليوم الإثنين، أن الأكاديمية تواصل تقديم دوراتها التدريبية في إطار التعاون الدولي لتدريب الشرطة، بين تركيا والدول الصديقة.

وأوضحت المصادر أن فريقا من المدربين الأتراك وبتنسيق من وكالة التعاون والتنسيق التركية "تيكا"، دربوا في تونس 40 عنصرا من أفراد الأمن والدرك التونسي في إطار دورة تدريبية في الرماية.

وأضافت المصادر أن تلك الدورات تهدف إلى تبادل الخبرات، وتعزيز العلاقات، وتطوير الوعي المشترك لمحاربة الجريمة.

وأضافت المصادر أن العديد من الدورات المختلفة نظمت بين تركيا وتونس منذ 2012، حيث استفاد 993 عنصرا من أفراد الأمن التونسي ضمن 52 دورة تدريبة نظمت بين البلدين لغاية اليوم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> I really hope so ...
> 
> أنقرة/ أورهان غميجي -سرتاج بولور/الأناضول
> 
> قدمت رئاسة أكاديمية الشرطة التركية، دورة تدريبة في تطوير الرماية، لأربعين عنصرا من أفراد الأمن والدرك التونسي.
> 
> وذكر مصادر أمنية، اليوم الإثنين، أن الأكاديمية تواصل تقديم دوراتها التدريبية في إطار التعاون الدولي لتدريب الشرطة، بين تركيا والدول الصديقة.
> 
> وأوضحت المصادر أن فريقا من المدربين الأتراك وبتنسيق من وكالة التعاون والتنسيق التركية "تيكا"، دربوا في تونس 40 عنصرا من أفراد الأمن والدرك التونسي في إطار دورة تدريبية في الرماية.
> 
> وأضافت المصادر أن تلك الدورات تهدف إلى تبادل الخبرات، وتعزيز العلاقات، وتطوير الوعي المشترك لمحاربة الجريمة.
> 
> وأضافت المصادر أن العديد من الدورات المختلفة نظمت بين تركيا وتونس منذ 2012، حيث استفاد 993 عنصرا من أفراد الأمن التونسي ضمن 52 دورة تدريبة نظمت بين البلدين لغاية اليوم.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> @fachfouch
> @HannibalBarca
> @Mootaz-khelifi
> think of what I'm thinking ?


let's wait and see...
As long theSteyr get out of the Inventory, I'm all in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> @fachfouch
> @HannibalBarca
> @Mootaz-khelifi
> think of what I'm thinking ?


 mostly for SF because to retrain 80k soldier to new weapon platform isn't easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

but if it's produced locally it can be... we can hope why not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> but if it's produced locally it can be... we can hope why not


tbh i still love the bullpup weapons platform ... short , relaiable , easy to mantain deadly accurate low recoil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Any idea where I can buy this from ?

@HannibalBarca 
@fachfouch 
@Mootaz-khelifi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Any idea where I can buy this from ?
> 
> @HannibalBarca
> @fachfouch
> @Mootaz-khelifi




It's the Defense Gov magazine.
Here the previous issues "60-63", 64 not yet online.
http://www.defense.tn/index.php/component/k2/itemlist/category/8

And I don't think you can buy it, mostly free au Ministére de la Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I have no Idea...maybe the library in the avenue hbib borguiba that one have everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> I have no Idea...maybe the library in the avenue hbib borguiba that one have everything.


dam why everything only in tunis :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Phoenix Express annual drill in Bizerte naval base as , the opv 1400 in the background






also the you can see algerian soldiers I think with the tunisian ones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ramadan Moubarak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Ramadan Moubarak.



Yahyik lamthelou

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

TN OPV




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> TN OPV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Not an easy feat to navigate a ship or boat that size through a bridge opening, especially with that wind and current that was very visible at that time. 

What kind of armament does that ship have?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> Not an easy feat to navigate a ship or boat that size through a bridge opening, especially with that wind and current that was very visible at that time.
> 
> What kind of armament does that ship have?


 as fare as we know it have 76 mm canon and few M2HB 50 Cal MGs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

From Kasserine's National Guard's local station.
it's relatively good I'd say given the circumstances and what they used to have in that region....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> View attachment 474810


 is'nt that the turkish camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> is'nt that the turkish camouflage



No Idea...
the guys belong to the local UCGN it seems (I'm sure you realize the difference between the UCGN and USGN though) 

Firing an Exocet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> No Idea...
> the guys belong to the local UCGN it seems (I'm sure you realize the difference between the UCGN and USGN though)
> 
> Firing an Exocet



who don't know the difference we all know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

HannibalBarca said:


> Even Armed Vehicles (Edjer or something lighter) could be possible, with have some sort of Infrastructure available and a trained workforce that is familiar with vehicle manufacturing. We just need a bit of "Investment".
> TN could be also used as a " Global manufacturing line" when TR lines are overbooked for export per exemple.
> Or "Electronic" manufacturing.
> 
> But, right now, light equipment manufacturing is the best guess.



Bro, you know Turkish products better than anyone here. Field of cooperation is limitless.... you can even involve in our 5th Gen fighter jet program if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sinan said:


> Bro, you know Turkish products better than anyone here. Field of cooperation is limitless.... you can even involve in our 5th Gen fighter jet program if you want.


TN capabilities whatever in "needs" or "Investment power" is very limited.
TN is, right now, trying to build a full "Modern" Army (Since we didn't have one previously, so to speak), Therefore, TN needs are still for "Basic equipment" and "Basic manufacturing".

The Good part in this"Restructuration/Transformation" is the will to "Localize/ToT" at the early stage of the process, That's a good sign for the future. So tbh, we could get some interesting/Surprising cooperation with TR in the coming years/Decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

رمضانكم مبروك romdhankom mabrouk ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

The guy behind the one holding a Carl Gustav, what is he holding ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> View attachment 475296
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475298
> 
> 
> View attachment 475299
> 
> 
> The guy behind the one holding a Carl Gustav, what is he holding ?????


Maybe the Gustav's rocket in it's canister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Certainly looks like it. Should be a double container like this but hard to tell from the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

(TAP) – The terrorist killed on Monday night on Mount Salloum (Kasserine governorate), has been identified, the National Defence Ministry announced Tuesday.



The terrorist is Hamdi Ben Mohamed Tahar Trabelsi, born on July 18, 1986, from the Khaled Ibn Al Walid neighbourhood in the Manouba governorate and member of the "Jond al-Khilafa Katibat," the ministry pointed out in a press release.



Five 7.62mm-calibre cartridges, binoculars and a back bag full of supplies had been seized on the scene of clashes.



According to the same source, a military unit supported by attack helicopters are still hunting down the remaining members of the terrorist group holed up on Mount Salloum.



“The sweeping operation is still on,” the ministry affirmed.



Armed clashes erupted on Monday night between national Army units and a group of terrorists detected while leaving a house near Mount Salloum.
https://www.tap.info.tn/en/Portal-Politics/10210644-identity-of

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000725223216435202

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Police SO.






There's that M4 with that cheek stock mod and GL again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

That's during the Ghreba celebration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001987687082020864

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

General Mohammed El Ghoul was appointed today as the new chief of staff of the Tunisian army.
the general graduated from the military academy of Fondouk Jedid, he studied as well in several academies abroad an in the national institute of defense, he worked among other things as the head of an artillery regiment, head of the Army's corporal school, head of the military academy, head of the 3rd mechanized infantry brigade and lastly as the military attaché in Washinton D.C
















the previous chief of staff General Ismail Fathalli (born 1958) reached the age of retirement and thus had to be replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001987687082020864



Any new information on the gas pipelne? I hope they hunt down those cretins and make sure they evaporate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Any new information on the gas pipelne? I hope they hunt down those cretins and make sure they evaporate them.



It appears that ISIS claimed that they used an IED to target the pipeline, to be honest I won't be so surprised if they did since the series of mountains these rats operate in is between kasserine and exactly Sbitla (where the incident took place) and Sidi Bouzid and other regions, still it seems more like a false flag, a security source said it was only a technical problem and I tend to believe him since the explosion happened in a remote region, resulted in no human casualties and was under control in the very same night, so really huge risks to go that far and put an IED for such minor results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> It appears that ISIS claimed that they used an IED to target the pipeline, to be honest I won't be so surprised if they did since the series of mountains these rats operate in is between kasserine and exactly Sbitla (where the incident took place) and Sidi Bouzid and other regions, still it seems more like a false flag, a security source said it was only a technical problem and I tend to believe him since the explosion happened in a remote region, resulted in no human casualties and was under control in the very same night, so really huge risks to go that far and put an IED for such minor results.



Interesting, so it might not even be a terrorist incident after all? Some of the reports are claiming it was an explosion of the pipeline. Funny how the Twitter journo wannabes claim the area where the incident took place is actually an AQ cretin area of operations. If it wasn't a hit then good, hopefully they show it and if it was, then hopefully they disinfect the entire area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting, so it might not even be a terrorist incident after all? Some of the reports are claiming it was an explosion of the pipeline. Funny how the Twitter journo wannabes claim the area where the incident took place is actually an AQ cretin area of operations. If it wasn't a hit then good, hopefully they show it and if it was, then hopefully they disinfect the entire area.



It could be one.
Not much from TN journos, but it's understandable, since there is some blackout on this matter.

We can't speak about AQ in Tunisia in those last years, it's mostly ISIS. but in the End, terros are terros, whatever the name.
Desert and Mountains are also "hiding" places for them, that's why a good part of the Deep South Desert is sort of "Closed" to civilians and that few "mountains" are military areas.

As for this news and if it's indeed true. Then we can say that's it's a "Good" News. Since most of Terros targets in previous years were "alive assets"... meaning by such "actions" they are sort of "cornered" to "Dumb" targets, to stay relevant.
Therefore In a way, we can say that "TN security forces" are doing their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

The new home made patrol boat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting, so it might not even be a terrorist incident after all? Some of the reports are claiming it was an explosion of the pipeline. Funny how the Twitter journo wannabes claim the area where the incident took place is actually an AQ cretin area of operations. If it wasn't a hit then good, hopefully they show it and if it was, then hopefully they disinfect the entire area.



apologies for the late reply.
the area as a whole is a very safe area, the explosion took place in lHrahra region which is a small village with no important assets whatsoever around 6 to 9 km away from the town of Sbitla (that has a whole military regiment in it )
however the base of operations of these rats (Jbal Mghila and nearby mountains) provide a good hiding and escape route for them every now and then and these mountains exist in the outskirts of the region, so they do not really operate in it
but rather cross through the mountains every time they have the chance to in order to escape raids and airstrikes etc...
the group has suffered a lot with its Emir being killed then the one who took over after him captured alive then most of the members killed in SF operations or during bombings. so they'd try to claim anything whatsoever to rise the morale.
the pipeline itself is an old one from the 1970s and known for having major technical issues, so it is more likely that it was just a technical problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

aaaaaand another interesting article that we can't read till after sometime probably
lol
@HannibalBarca 
I think you'll love this 

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...ll-further-americanise-the-army,108312986-brc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> aaaaaand another interesting article that we can't read till after sometime probably
> lol
> @HannibalBarca
> I think you'll love this
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...ll-further-americanise-the-army,108312986-brc



Well, With his background, it's in his nature.
Let's hope that further "Americanisation" doesn't equal in the future "100% American Dependency"

The article will mostly point out his background... What was made in Tunisia till now about this "Transformation" and How the transformation "could" continue in this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Well, With his background, it's in his nature.
> Let's hope that further "Americanisation" doesn't equal in the future "100% American Dependency"
> 
> The article will mostly point out his background... What was made in Tunisia till now about this "Transformation" and How the transformation "could" continue in this way.



we'll have just to wait and see
I don't think the relationship would grow eventually to a dependecy, another interesting reading:
seems our eyes look towards China as well

http://www.defense.tn/index.php/ar/...vec l’ambassadeur de Chine à Tunis?Itemid=640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> we'll have just to wait and see
> I don't think the relationship would grow eventually to a dependecy, another interesting reading:
> seems our eyes look towards China as well
> 
> http://www.defense.tn/index.php/ar/component/k2/item/1529-Le ministre de la Défense nationale se concerte avec l’ambassadeur de Chine à Tunis?Itemid=640



Smart move in manufacturing (If it happens ofc)
Turkey
China
Who's next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Smart move in manufacturing (If it happens ofc)
> Turkey
> China
> Who's next?


i guess china for naval cooporation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Smart move in manufacturing (If it happens ofc)
> Turkey
> China
> Who's next?



Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Serbia


I see Serbia more like a "Façade" than a deep cooperation/Manufacturing.
IMO it's more in research projects /Training, But could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Serbia


really what they have to offer .... tbh i don't like the cooperation with them they have a really dark history a unforgiven history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Desert corps
Mahari regiment































an infantry soldier in Mount Chaambi







bit of a rare pic here






and the tank seems well placed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Desert corps
> Mahari regiment
> 
> View attachment 480093
> 
> 
> View attachment 480094
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480096
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480097
> 
> 
> 
> an infantry soldier in Mount Chaambi
> 
> View attachment 480098
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a rare pic here
> 
> View attachment 480101
> 
> 
> and the tank seems well placed.
> 
> View attachment 480100


 
Thats Zastava M55 20 mm Anti-Aircraft Triple Autocannon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

Some Infantry soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Some Infantry soldiers
> 
> View attachment 480779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480780


 Tunisian TV amuse us with 1080p quality ( if u know what i mean )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Tunisian TV amuse us with 1080p quality ( if u know what i mean )



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ikr xD
it seems that they're filming it using their 2010 phones or something....
even last year's little parade the difference of quality between what the presidency's YouTube page posted and what the TV broadcasted is drastic.






it was basically 1080 HD vs 480p and really bad colours on National tv.

side note: sweet to see that gorgeous M110 there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ikr xD
> it seems that they're filming it using their 2010 phones or something....
> even last year's little parade the difference of quality between what the presidency's YouTube page posted and what the TV broadcasted is drastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was basically 1080 HD vs 480p and really bad colours on National tv.
> 
> side note: sweet to see that gorgeous M110 there.



TN TV is still broadcasting in 4:3... When you know that... Asking for HD is like asking Ibliss to behave "kindly"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Last year they said they will start broadcasting in HD and everyone waited but the only thing they did is change the logo .
PS: they have all the equipment and resources to do so ...

Police first time I see black steyr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 480820
> Last year they said they will start broadcasting in HD and everyone waited but the only thing they did is change the logo .
> PS: they have all the equipment and resources to do so ...
> 
> Police first time I see black steyr



Brace yourself to see the Scar, Cheytac m200 and even some Ak 104s for the GTS soon enough
perhaps the 24th of June.
hhhhhhh

Ps: a very cool thing about the new camouflage is that now, they got their names and blood type printed on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Brace yourself to see the Scar, Cheytac m200 and even some Ak 104s for the GTS soon enough
> perhaps the 24th of June.
> hhhhhhh
> 
> Ps: a very cool thing about the new camouflage is that now, they got their names and blood type printed on it.
> 
> View attachment 480821



That's a big Blood Type patch... I prefer the one line patch instead..; But it seems they wanted to keep the "symmetry"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Some more infantry men...
to be honest they deserve better equipment and more protection.
they're still way underequiped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> Some more infantry men...
> to be honest they deserve better equipment and more protection.
> they're still way underequiped
> 
> View attachment 481441
> 
> 
> View attachment 481442
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 481443


sadly most of the army don't have these equipment ... hell the new uniform is not so... also they need to adopt other boots .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> sadly most of the army don't have these equipment ... hell the new uniform is not so... also they need to adopt other boots .



in all honesty, the forces on the front have all basically this very same gear shown in these pics, those working inside towns and guarding banks and institutions etc... 
aren't always fully equipped 
but it's still not enough.
we're not spending billions of dollars on air force or navy so the least to do is to take care of our soldiers.
that ugly helmet should be covered as well like any NATO standard army does mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> in all honesty, the forces on the front have all basically this very same gear shown in these pics, those working inside towns and guarding banks and institutions etc...
> aren't always fully equipped
> but it's still not enough.
> we're not spending billions of dollars on air force or navy so the least to do is to take care of our soldiers.
> that ugly helmet should be covered as well like any NATO standard army does mostly.



They will stay poorly equipped for a long time... As long there is no "Direct" Threat to TN National security... Those foot soldiers will only get the most "Basic" updates and that' sit.
Better than it was before... but yet light away from Modern armies...

TN direct threat was a Terro one... and Every related Anti-Terro/Special Units units in TN got what they needed to fight them... in a sense... Job is done

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> They will stay poorly equipped for a long time... As long there is no "Direct" Threat to TN National security... Those foot soldiers will only get the most "Basic" updates and that' sit.
> Better than it was before... but yet light away from Modern armies...
> 
> TN direct threat was a Terro one... and Every related Anti-Terro/Special Units units in TN got what they needed to fight them... in a sense... Job is done



True but unfortunate, we need a very bare minimum at least to keep everyone around in check, even if they're friends for now, we all know the disputes around point 233 and our rights in the desert.
We don't want to end up being North Africa's Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> True but unfortunate, we need a very bare minimum at least to keep everyone around in check, even if they're friends for now, we all know the disputes around point 233 and our rights in the desert.
> We don't want to end up being North Africa's Lebanon.



Tbh, even if you give every soldiers the best Equipement, Our "Territory" is our weakness...
Any Low cost Chinese Rocket could strike Every City in TN without blinking an eye...
We lack Depth... We lack "interesting" topography... We are mostly flat lands and Coastal...

We can defend... but not for long...
The only way for us to exist and strike back or "invade"... is to behave like our Ancestors... The Carthaginians... Having an Overwhelming Navy... A spear far from our Heads... A Damocles sword on their Heads...
Even having an Airforce is useless (let's say insignifiant) for our Direct "neighboord"... They will be like little flies after getting sprayed of "Fitox"

Ps: this scenario is based upon the assumption that our "Friends" keep updating and Investing in their army...
Ps: Lebanon topography make it harder to take than TN, even if you take into account their size. Guerrilla/Mountain warfare will be deadly outhere... and if you had the urban warfare... Lebanon could be a bloody mess... 

Something In TN is only "doable" at very specific areas... as for Urban warfare... it's non existent for us...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Tbh, even if you give every soldiers the best Equipement, Our "Territory" is our weakness...
> Any Low cost Chinese Rocket could strike Every City in TN without blinking an eye...
> We lack Depth... We lack "interesting" topography... We are mostly flat lands and Coastal...
> 
> We can defend... but not for long...
> The only way for us to exist and strike back or "invade"... is to behave like our Ancestors... The Carthaginians... Having an Overwhelming Navy... A spear far from our Heads... A Damocles sword on their Heads...
> Even having an Airforce is useless (let's say insignifiant) for our Direct "neighboord"... They will be like little flies after getting sprayed of "Fitox"
> 
> Ps: this scenario is based upon the assumption that our "Friends" keep updating and Investing in their army...
> Ps: Lebanon topography make it harder to take than TN, even if you take into account their size. Guerrilla/Mountain warfare will be deadly outhere... and if you had the urban warfare... Lebanon could be a bloody mess...
> 
> Something In TN is only "doable" at very specific areas... as for Urban warfare... it's non existent for us...



I would have to disagree on much of what you mentioned, we lack huge territories but that does not mean that ipso facto there are no ways to defend or that we'd naturally be an easy target, we're still bigger and have more depth than Israel, more than Lebanon, more than Switzerland, more than Greece, bigger than North and South Korea or Cuba and roughly the size of Syria and Britain (bigger than England still.)
so after all we do have enough depth to hold back an invasion or build up an attack (ofc we're talking here ignoring both the economy and status quo)
our topography isn't that easy either, most of our western lands are mountains and hills thanks to the dorsal and Tell chains with the peak at 1544 m and the other mountains at an average of +1000 m
nevertheless the dense forests and vegetation from the Khmir mountains down to between Gafsa and Sidi BouZid at least.
if you ever visited these regions you will notice how easy it is actually to relatively pass from one mountain to another and till you find yourself in the Atlas mountains, and that these regions provide good food, water and refuge ( thus the reason terrorists weren't 100% eradicated till now)
then you have the desert, mostly hostile terrain but also mountainous in the south east as it gets closer to Nafousa mountains in Libya, the few plains we have are in the Sahel, Sfax, central kairouane and around the capital and the Cap Bon.
now for what we need most, historically Tunisia's golden age was always when we had a strong navy: during the times of Carthage with the Aghalbids when we annexed Sicily and during the Husaynid dynasty (until we lost most of it in Navarin in a war that wasn't even ours).
so if we want to have the initiative we need a huge navy with couple of capable submarines, I still think submarines are the best weapon a nation that lacks massive territory and manpower can use to get some balance of terror (Singapore a good example of that ) and we need an air force that can reach deep inside others' territory and proceed with preemptive strikes when necessary.
well ofc this only remains mere hypothesis for fun, unless either we decide to be like North Korea and spend 23% of our GDP on army instead of the current 1.9%

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I would have to disagree on much of what you mentioned, we lack huge territories but that does not mean that ipso facto there are no ways to defend or that we'd naturally be an easy target, we're still bigger and have more depth than Israel, more than Lebanon, more than Switzerland, more than Greece, bigger than North and South Korea or Cuba and roughly the size of Syria and Britain (bigger than England still.)
> so after all we do have enough depth to hold back an invasion or build up an attack (ofc we're talking here ignoring both the economy and status quo)
> our topography isn't that easy either, most of our western lands are mountains and hills thanks to the dorsal and Tell chains with the peak at 1544 m and the other mountains at an average of +1000 m
> nevertheless the dense forests and vegetation from the Khmir mountains down to between Gafsa and Sidi BouZid at least.
> if you ever visited these regions you will notice how easy it is actually to relatively pass from one mountain to another and till you find yourself in the Atlas mountains, and that these regions provide good food, water and refuge ( thus the reason terrorists weren't 100% eradicated till now)
> then you have the desert, mostly hostile terrain but also mountainous in the south east as it gets closer to Nafousa mountains in Libya, the few plains we have are in the Sahel, Sfax, central kairouane and around the capital and the Cap Bon.
> now for what we need most, historically Tunisia's golden age was always when we had a strong navy: during the times of Carthage with the Aghalbids when we annexed Sicily and during the Husaynid dynasty (until we lost most of it in Navarin in a war that wasn't even ours).
> so if we want to have the initiative we need a huge navy with couple of capable submarines, I still think submarines are the best weapon a nation that lacks massive territory and manpower can use to get some balance of terror (Singapore a good example of that ) and we need an air force that can reach deep inside others' territory and proceed with preemptive strikes when necessary.
> well ofc this only remains mere hypothesis for fun, unless either we decide to be like North Korea and spend 23% of our GDP on army instead of the current 1.9%



Interesting Pov.

But IMO having "lambda" topography in our modern age isn't really important, when the one in front of you have hundreds of aircrafts...Ballistic missiles/Rockets/artillery... and so on.
And those mountains have not "enough" dense forest either, to hid in, without being spotted from the sky for H24/7.
So yes you can hold... but for a short period of time, you will get encircled in no time and be wiped one by one, like we are doing right now with Terros.
As for Desert... nowadays it's useless, when the one in front got a potent air force than can see hundreds of KMs ahead with every possible sensor available...

I agree with the Navy, I think it's the "Major" condition for our future, like the old "golden" age.

As for being small or not, I understand we aren't if you compare us to others, but you have to put us "according" to our current environment, With Algeria, who is almost equal to all of Europe and Libya...
Therefore thx to theirs depth they are safe from Land to Land strikes coming from our sides... and Airstrikes.

Throughout History small entities get eaten by the big one, one day or another. But few among them survived for quite a long time, thx to few conditions...
-Nuclear power, for our Time
-Navy behemoth
-Neutral+Money.

Needless to say, we have nothing of it and far from even seeing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Interesting Pov.
> 
> But IMO having "lambda" topography in our modern age isn't really important, when the one in front of you have hundreds of aircrafts...Ballistic missiles/Rockets/artillery... and so on.
> And those mountains have not "enough" dense forest either, to hid in, without being spotted from the sky for H24/7.
> So yes you can hold... but for a short period of time, you will get encircled in no time and be wiped one by one, like we are doing right now with Terros.
> As for Desert... nowadays it's useless, when the one in front got a potent air force than can see hundreds of KMs ahead with every possible sensor available...
> 
> I agree with the Navy, I think it's the "Major" condition for our future, like the old "golden" age.
> 
> As for being small or not, I understand we aren't if you compare us to others, but you have to put us "according" to our current environment, With Algeria, who is almost equal to all of Europe and Libya...
> Therefore thx to theirs depth they are safe from Land to Land strikes coming from our sides... and Airstrikes.
> 
> Throughout History small entities get eaten by the big one, one day or another. But few among them survived for quite a long time, thx to few conditions...
> -Nuclear power, for our Time
> -Navy behemoth
> -Neutral+Money.
> 
> Needless to say, we have nothing of it and far from even seeing it.



talking about navy 
I heard our Combattante III type are retiring reallyyyy soon
I wonder what the new type would be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> talking about navy
> I heard our Combattante III type are retiring reallyyyy soon
> I wonder what the new type would be


IF they get replaced...
But if they Do... I hope it's not by other 3x400ish Tonnes "Patrol Boat"... But Directly with at "Least" one Corvette class...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> IF they get replaced...
> But if they Do... I hope it's not by other 3x400ish Tonnes "Patrol Boat"... But Directly with at "Least" one Corvette class...



they're being replaced mate in less than 4-5 years
maybe less as far as I know
call me a dreamer but I'm hoping for a frigate
lol

we used to operate this beautiful beast till early 80s
an Edsall-class destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> they're being replaced mate in less than 4-5 years
> maybe less as far as I know
> call me a dreamer but I'm hoping for a frigate
> lol
> 
> we used to operate this beautiful beast till early 80s
> an Edsall-class destroyer



From 400ish Tonnes to a 6000ish Tonnes one... that's quite a leap.
If they get some 2600-3000ish Tonnes Corvettes, I will be already happy.

But Who knows, Everything is Possible nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> they're being replaced mate in less than 4-5 years
> maybe less as far as I know
> call me a dreamer but I'm hoping for a frigate
> lol
> 
> we used to operate this beautiful beast till early 80s
> an Edsall-class destroyer


that was destroyed ( burned ) by ben ali as it hold bourghiba name on it and it was our capital ship

i would love to see a destroyer in our navy maybe JPJ Class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

9 Pit-Bul armored vehicle gift from the U.S




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> 9 Pid-Bul armored vehicle gift from the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


All of that show for few PitBulls... That we could have paid easily with our own money... like every previous pcs in our inventory...

At least, they could have gifted us with something more "relevant"... Like "uniforms/Accessories" that are more useful and could have been used for Thousands and Thousands of Soldiers with the amount wasted in 9 pitbulls...

It's like that long time no see friend who come to see you with 150g "Glibet" in his hand and will make sure to repeat how great he is, that he get you a gift ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

well at least he brought you something XD not like the french friend who just come for the food

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> well at least he brought you something XD not like the french friend who just come for the food
> View attachment 481931
> View attachment 481932


In fact all are the same.

Gifts like that, could be seen as a "sincere" gesture... But let's be Honest... it's the US... And making as a show , like if they've got the latest aircraft on earth...is quite "Humiliating"... like the old days... Where they will kneel at every foreigner who will come with a bag of "Fruits"...

In The End... they should make it in silence.

They are cutting their "Aid"... Using our Soil... And making us pay a very high price for their Equipment... and yet in the End... Using the Media and the Gov to promote their "Image" of good Allies... is quite hypocritical...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I can't blame them they have to maintain their image there's no country on earth that give something for free ما فماش قطوس يصطاد لربي but still we need to take full advantage of the cat . we need every "free" thing anyone can provide Tunisia is in bad economic situation and pressing coasts and foreign currency is crucial for example maybe the ministry of interior now can purchase some vests instead of armored cars and compared to other countries we're not getting that much of aid .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

TN army.
@HannibalBarca now take this out of context, I bet you no one would guess it's an Arab army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> TN army.
> @HannibalBarca now take this out of context, I bet you no one would guess it's an Arab army
> 
> View attachment 482289


At first glance I didn't either. After processing shemsfm logo that I made the connexion.

Now few 10s of thousand more and it's done...

Ps: Love the way you added "TN ARmy" 's Legend... in a TN Army thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> At first glance I didn't either. After processing shemsfm logo that I made the connexion.
> 
> Now few 10s of thousand more and it's done...
> 
> Ps: Love the way you added "TN ARmy" 's Legend... in a TN Army thread...



there is also the beautiful star and crescent on the shoulder.
guess our guys' moto right now is: only around a 1.3- 1.4 billion dollars budget yet "aut viam inveniam aut faciam"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> there is also the beautiful star and crescent on the shoulder.
> guess our guys' moto right now is: only around a 1.3- 1.4 billion dollars budget yet "aut viam inveniam aut faciam"


Didn't spot the crescent+Star, Nice spotting.
Yeah, quite good choices were made till then with our limited budget,let's hope it continues...

I'm just afraid, that other Military branches get forgotten in the future...like the Navy (the most important one, after land forces IMO) and the Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Didn't spot the crescent+Star, Nice spotting.
> Yeah, quite good choices were made till then with our limited budget,let's hope it continues...
> 
> I'm just afraid, that other Military branches get forgotten in the future...like the Navy (the most important one, after land forces IMO) and the Air Force.



I think it would largely depend on the economic situation, even though we have no real immediate threats aside from terrorist groups, both our Navy and Air Force need a huge modernization, it's actually urgent I would say, the tigers for instant are beautiful birds but they can no longer be our backbone, those missile launching boats as well are way too outdated and need urgent replacement, but I guess it's a matter of priorities, you need a NATO standard SF and a better equipped and better protected infantry, you need helicopters that can provide CAS when needed and perform patrols day and night, you need a good intelligence agency and ISR means and that 's basically where most of our money went to.
once we eliminate all terrorist threat, well I doubt it can be entirely eradicated anywhere in the world with a 100% efficiency, but let's by 90% at least in our case, we can turn to other branches.
I hear the army has his eyes already on new fighters for now.
Navy might require a bigger budget but it's coming too.
the combattante type at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I think it would largely depend on the economic situation, even though we have no real immediate threats aside from terrorist groups, both our Navy and Air Force need a huge modernization, it's actually urgent I would say, the tigers for instant are beautiful birds but they can no longer be our backbone, those missile launching boats as well are way too outdated and need urgent replacement, but I guess it's a matter of priorities, you need a NATO standard SF and a better equipped and better protected infantry, you need helicopters that can provide CAS when needed and perform patrols day and might, you need a good intelligence agency and ISR means and that 's basically where most of our money went to.
> once we eliminate all terrorist threat, well I doubt it can be entirely eradicated anywhere in the world with a 100% efficiency, but let's by 90% at least in our case, we can turn to other branches.
> I hear the army has his eyes already on new fighters for now.
> Navy might require a bigger budget but it's coming too.
> well, the combattante type at least



We evolve with the nature of our Threat.
So, when you get no more Significant "Problems" from Terros in the near future, I'm afraid that even "Infantry" modernization will be halted, let alone Air forces or Navy...

The only way to continue is to keep at least some sort of Threat "alive"... To be able to continue rising the Defence Budget, you need an "Excuse" without it... MPs will gladly shift the money to others departments...

So, either you keep the "illusion" of the Threat OR you create another, whatever Directly or Indirectly...
That Depends on what sort of "Mind" is at the top... Depends if he wish to give the Army a higher/More important place in our society, Like per exemple in Misr or Algeria. If it's someone in that range, then Be assured to have "threat" popping out out of nowhere in the future...that will supply us with this "excuse".

The Q, is... who will it be... "An organization"... "A country"... who knows...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*spoil alert* Tunisia got the Schiebel .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

The "Grip Contagion" spreading to Steyr's...
























fachfouch said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *spoil alert* Tunisia got the Schiebel .


They've got it since around 2015, but we don't know the exact number ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

can anyone guess the rifle's type ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kartal1

HannibalBarca said:


> All of that show for few PitBulls... That we could have paid easily with our own money... like every previous pcs in our inventory...
> 
> At least, they could have gifted us with something more "relevant"... Like "uniforms/Accessories" that are more useful and could have been used for Thousands and Thousands of Soldiers with the amount wasted in 9 pitbulls...
> 
> It's like that long time no see friend who come to see you with 150g "Glibet" in his hand and will make sure to repeat how great he is, that he get you a gift ...


By the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

kartal1 said:


> By the way


I don't get it?
Pit-bull Vx is USA made by Alpineco...
What does Katmerciler have to do with it? Did they get a licencing line for it?



Hamilcar said:


> can anyone guess the rifle's type ?


That's an M48 Herstal...seems someone made some shopping around "Bruxelles"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

with styer he must be crazy the gas will simply rippe off is gloves and maybe his skin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kartal1

HannibalBarca said:


> I don't get it?
> Pit-bull Vx is USA made by Alpineco...
> What does Katmerciler have to do with it? Did they get a licencing line for it?
> 
> 
> That's an M48 Herstal...seems someone made some shopping around "Bruxelles"...


Yes. Katmerciler is also producing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

kartal1 said:


> Yes. Katmerciler is also producing it.


didn't know that. Thx for the Info.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

What BCE basically said yesterday:
1/ we're continuing to re-equip and modernize our army entirely
2/ More focus on Intelligence
3/ a new doctrine concerning military industry and technology transfer
4/ the army and MOD will be reorganized (إعادة هيكلة) I think was the word he used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> What BCE basically said yesterday:
> 1/ we're continuing to re-equip ans modernize our army entirely
> 2/ More focus on Intelligence
> 3/ a new doctrine concerning military industry and technology transfer
> 4/ the army and MOD will be reorganized (إعادة هيكلة) I think was the word he used.


The last time that point 3 apperead was in Carthage era...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

HannibalBarca said:


> The last time that point 3 appeared ad was in Carthage era...


Sadly no the last time was right before the french occupation wen ahmed bey decided to modernize the army and make it european stile and participating in far away wars and costing the treasury a lot .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> Sadly no the last time was right before the french occupation wen ahmed bey decided to modernize the army and make it european stile and participating in far away wars and costing the treasury a lot .


Ahmed Bey open the road to a "Modernization". Not really for autonomy in "Defence Manufacturing".
He tried to model the TN army according to the Ottoman ones and "Foreign Officer" as trainors...

Today TN modernisation is a "Bit" like under AhmadBey... Where we had to create from scratch by choosing a "Powerful" Exemple as a model. The Difference from the Old days is the willingness to have a "Hand" in Defence procurement and not only into "Having an Army" but "Being one".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

HannibalBarca said:


> Ahmed Bey open the road to a "Modernization". Not really for autonomy in "Defence Manufacturing".
> He tried to model the TN army according to the Ottoman ones and "Foreign Officer" as trainors...
> 
> Today TN modernisation is a "Bit" like under AhmadBey... Where we had to create from scratch by choosing a "Powerful" Exemple as a model. The Difference from the Old days is the willingness to have a "Hand" in Defence procurement and not only into "Having an Army" but "Being one".


yet ahmed bey did choose a power example and not all the trainers were turks most of them was french he was impressed with the french model and was afraid of it in the same time due to their activities in Algeria but still he started some local manufacturing of some guns and uniforms but again economy and miss-management and mainly corruption what broke the model a thing that we're not away off, now days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> yet ahmed bey did choose a power example and not all the trainers were turks most of them was french he was impressed with the french model and was afraid of it in the same time due to their activities in Algeria but still he started some local manufacturing of some guns and uniforms but again economy and miss-management and mainly corruption what broke the model a thing that we're not away off, now days.



Yes, we can say we are "almost" in the same "position" as 170+years ago When it comes to the "Vision" of the Army.
But We did more progress...Transformation...Training...Threat response... Manufacturing (if things goes as said with TR) than under the Entire reign of Ahmed Bey. Even though "Economical" &"Socially" wise we are proportionally equivalent than those past time. (Analysis in Proportion between our different times)

Therefore I think, We did a better job than our forefathers... Let's hope the Future is also on our side... Let's say "Rightful & Competent" minds "stay" in our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Sorry for any reposts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry for any reposts.



talking about SF
I don't know why I feel like this dude looks kinda Asian 
we have some Tunisians of asian descent anyways so who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> can anyone guess the rifle's type ?



FN MINIMI, baby. One of the greatest bangers out there! Super fun but man you gotta hold on to that bad larry!
Not sure who was the genius who called it the minimi lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> FN MINIMI, baby. One of the greatest bangers out there! Super fun but man you gotta hold on to that bad larry!
> Not sure who was the genius who called it the minimi lol.



probably someone with a great sense of sarcasm xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> I don't know why I feel like this dude looks kinda Asian
> we have some Tunisians of asian descent anyways so who knows



He does look a bit Mongolian, doesn't he? Very cool, man.
What I find kinda consistent and interesting is how these Tunisian SOFs really like that cheek stock modification. This is like the 3rd or 4th time we've seen it so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> He does look a bit Mongolian, doesn't he? Very cool, man.



lots of them are central Asians in origin
the majority came with the Turks around the 16th century and setteled in Tunisia, we still call them Chinwa/ Chniwasi (Chinese) or Japouni (Japanese), although they have nothing to do with either of them and they all carry Arab/Tunisian names and family names

and nice remark 
it seems our lads are in love with modifying anything their hands can reach 
you can see the pattern everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> FN MINIMI, baby. One of the greatest bangers out there! Super fun but man you gotta hold on to that bad larry!
> Not sure who was the genius who called it the minimi lol.


Minimi is the short version of "*Mini*-*Mi*trailleuse" aka Mini Machine gun.
But yes, the coincidence is quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> lots of them are central Asians in origin
> the majority came with the Turks around the 16th century and setteled in Tunisia, we still call them Chinwa/ Chniwasi (Chinese) or Japouni (Japanese), although they have nothing to do with either of them and they all carry Arab/Tunisian names and family names
> 
> and nice remark
> it seems our lads are in love with modifying anything their hands can reach
> you can see the pattern everywhere
> 
> View attachment 482788



I did not know that. Fascinating. I think it's great when a culture of people has such a mixed heritage that lives perfectly fine with one another. The epitome of blessed and harmonium assimilation.



HannibalBarca said:


> Minimi is the short version of "*Mini*-*Mi*trailleuse" aka Mini Machine gun.
> But yes, the coincidence is quite interesting.



That one looks very close to the 7.62 Mk3 Minimi with the newer style butt-stock and the cheek guard. The only thing he's not using is the forward grip, but he did add that nice scope to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

We are going for 4 OPV 1400 then?
2 More at the end of the Year it seems.

"Le patrouilleur de haute-mer « Syphax 611 » fait partie d’une commande passée depuis 2016 à la Société néerlandaise « DAMEN » pour l’acquisition de quatre navires du même type. « Un premier navire a déjà été livré. Les deux autres seront livrés fin 2018 » a indiqué le ministre de la Défense, Abdelkerim Zbidi à l'agence Tap."

and

"En 2017, l’armée nationale a également pris réception de 200 camions (de moyen tonnage) de transport de militaires et 200 autres de gros tonnage en plus de 30 véhicules militaires blindés et anti-mines, a-t-il ajouté."

Those 30 pcs seems to be Ejder ones...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

yeah but the question the 30 ones are delivered or not because I know they bought alot more than that maybe they're talking about other types maybe more kirpi .

btw these old ones are kicking *** they're everywhere in sea rescuing, mnt chaambi, fire fighting they're heavily depending on them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

National Guard on patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


>



Name those rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Name those rifles.



modified M4 ?
xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

tunisian desert forces with ak47 and Mk3 I think

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> tunisian desert forces with ak47 and Mk3 I think
> View attachment 483893


M60

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> modified M4 ?
> xD



Unless it's an optical illusion from the photo taken from film, they look a bit more compact than the typical M4 but in fact resemble it. Don't you guys use the HK416 too? And also one of the Turkish copies of the M4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Unless it's an optical illusion from the photo taken from film, they look a bit more compact than the typical M4 but in fact resemble it. Don't you guys use the HK416 too? And also one of the Turkish copies of the M4?


Never saw Hk416 in TN hands, but maybe.
As for the Pic, it's an M4. You have the typical Triangular front sight instead of the HK416 retractable one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> National Guard on patrol



So what's the latest on these fellas in that attack on the Algerian border? Tough break but I suspect there will be an all-out manhunt on those cretins, if it hasn't already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

very heavy casualty ... yes a very large units of army and national guard started the manhunt with 2 helicopters .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> very heavy casualty ... yes a very large units of army and national guard started the manhunt with 2 helicopters .



I read the count was 8 NG members martyred, is that accurate? That just sucks as we know all about that on our end. We've suffered heavy heavy casualties in this cretin ambushes. They also said the cretins made off with some equipment. Hope they get hunted down like the vermin they are. Mal3oun abuhom w'lad el kalb el sharameet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I read the count was 8 NG members martyred, is that accurate? That just sucks as we know all about that on our end. We've suffered heavy heavy casualties in this cretin ambushes. They also said the cretins made off with some equipment. Hope they get hunted down like the vermin they are. Mal3oun abuhom w'lad el kalb el sharameet.



6 Shahid (Allah Yarhamhoum). And yes they took some equipements with them.
More details will follow.
What I don't understand is if they were alone or not...
Seems it was IED...

ps: Some sources say 6 others 8 and another 9...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

very bad mistakes from the ministry of interior still there's no accurate figure some channels say 9 some say 6 and no official spokesman to correct them and the fact that such major attack killed so many NG mans and that civilians who came first for rescue raises a lot of questions about the security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

it's 6 Death in the End.

Vid and Pics from the incident, the Vehicule seems to be a simple 4x4 Patrol that is widely used among Law enforcement...
And that's the problem... Patrol in a mountainous Forest area + in a Terro designed area... is like f*cking asking for it...
All those "Armored vehicles" who are bought/Gifted that stay in the Garage for nothing...

F*cking retarded Elites... Instead of keeping those Typhoon/Pitbulls etc for show or for Anti-Terros units that will mostly use them once every decade in operation... Give the f*ck to those who actually risking their life h24/7 in patrols in Terro areas... instead of fucking 20+ years old f*cking Patrol 4x4...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> So what's the latest on these fellas in that attack on the Algerian border? Tough break but I suspect there will be an all-out manhunt on those cretins, if it hasn't already started.





Gomig-21 said:


> I read the count was 8 NG members martyred, is that accurate? That just sucks as we know all about that on our end. We've suffered heavy heavy casualties in this cretin ambushes. They also said the cretins made off with some equipment. Hope they get hunted down like the vermin they are. Mal3oun abuhom w'lad el kalb el sharameet.



the final official count is 6 martyrs my friend, the youngest being only 25 and the oldest 28 years old. there were 3 injured two of them in critical condition but they were stabilized and the surgeries were successful. the bloody buggers attacked a patrol of two 4x4 cars performing a very usual routine patrol.
they stole indeed few FN Fal rifles, one pistol and one 12.7 mm gun from the car they stole (found later by the army's SF)
Allah Yarhamhm
the rats published a press release, KUBN officially adopted the attack.
They will be soon exterminated.
from yesterday (I'm not sure an areal patrol or an airdrop)






the manhunt started since yesterday with both GIM and USGN involved.
the only way to escape would be crossing to Algeria




HannibalBarca said:


> it's 6 Death in the End.
> 
> Vid and Pics from the incident, the Vehicule seems to be a simple 4x4 Patrol that is widely used among Law enforcement...
> And that's the problem... Patrol in a mountainous Forest area + in a Terro designed area... is like f*cking asking for it...
> All those "Armored vehicles" who are bought/Gifted that stay in the Garage for nothing...
> 
> F*cking retarded Elites... Instead of keeping those Typhoon/Pitbulls etc for show or for Anti-Terros units that will mostly use them once every decade in operation... Give the f*ck to those who actually risking their life h24/7 in patrols in Terro areas... instead of fucking 20+ years old f*cking Patrol 4x4...



I watched both the 20:00 pm news report and the videos and pics online.
the two cars had literally 0 protection whatsoever
even worst one of them was a pickup with a gunner outside!!!!!
I mean I understand Aïn sultan was relatively safe (there was a camping post there that closed for some time then reopened) but still
all the western mountainous region should be approached with extreme caution
if smugglers can use the hidden routes what would stop terrorists from doing the same..
I can't understand what the heck they were thinking about sending people there with no proper protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> I watched both the 20:00 pm news report and the videos and pics online.
> the two cars had literally 0 protection whatsoever
> even worst one of them was a pickup with a gunner outside!!!!!
> I mean I understand Aïn sultan was relatively safe (there was a camping post there that closed for some time then reopened) but still
> all the western mountainous region should be approached with extreme caution
> if smugglers can use the hidden routes what would stop terrorists from doing the same..
> I can't understand what the heck they were thinking about sending people there with no proper protection.



There is still a lot of incompetent leaders in the Army... Who prefer to put all their eggs in the "East" aka Tourism/Capital protection units... and keep the West side with what they've got since decades.

I know what they have..;I know the state of those equipements... it's a f*cking joke... I remember in a trip... in one unit they had to cannibalize 3 4x4 Patrol to get one working near BouSalem 2 years ago... And it seems nothing changed since then...
Even their radio wasn't working properly...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> There is still a lot of incompetent leaders in the Army... Who prefer to put all their eggs in the "East" aka Tourism/Capital protection units... and keep the West side with what they've got since decades.
> 
> I know what they have..;I know the state of those equipements... it's a f*cking joke... I remember in a trip... in one unit they had to cannibalize 3 4x4 Patrol to get one working near BouSalem 2 years ago... And it seems nothing changed since then...
> Even their radio wasn't working properly...



NG you mean ?
tbh all of army's patrols I saw in the west region are either in MRAPs or escorted by MRAPs (and usually helos)
the Border guards however are indeed suffering.
I mean I'm sure you saw the targeted 4x4
wtf man...
it's like some 80s model or something

???????????????
bloody hell!







from where should I start..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> NG you mean ?
> tbh all of army's patrols I saw in the west region are either in MRAPs or escorted by MRAPs (and usually helos)
> the Border guards however are indeed suffering.
> I mean I'm sure you saw the targeted 4x4
> wtf man...
> it's like some 80s model or something
> 
> ???????????????
> bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from where should I start..



Yeah. And even more "mindblowing" is that Police escort they had sometimes for patrol in the area... Police got those all new type of 4x4 all Caged with reinforced doors...

The East side seems ok... Since almost all The money goes there... to protect "Strategic assets".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The good thing is that for the most part, there are eye-opening experiences and the changes due become rather obvious. The problem then becomes whether they actually do something about the equipment and tactics etc. This is a problem we suffer from to no avail. Almost every checkpoint that has been attacked in Sinai in the past 8 years and then we discover 4 or 8 soldiers died in a well-executed ambush by the cretins and that not only did they have AKs that would jam on them, they had absolutely no idea how to handle the attack and then their equipment is the worst on the earth. Then they make small improvements, then it happens again. This went on for years and now they've finally designed the checkpoint to avoid such attacks, protected them and have better trained soldiers with better equipment but I'm afraid it might happen gain. 

We've had brutal VBIED attacks and those are the WORST. The blast is almost as big as a 2000lb bomb dropped from 10,000 ft. It's a very difficult situation that needs a lot of attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> The good thing is that for the most part, there are eye-opening experiences and the changes due become rather obvious. The problem then becomes whether they actually do something about the equipment and tactics etc. This is a problem we suffer from to no avail. Almost every checkpoint that has been attacked in Sinai in the past 8 years and then we discover 4 or 8 soldiers died in a well-executed ambush by the cretins and that not only did they have AKs that would jam on them, they had absolutely no idea how to handle the attack and then their equipment is the worst on the earth. Then they make small improvements, then it happens again. This went on for years and now they've finally designed the checkpoint to avoid such attacks, protected them and have better trained soldiers with better equipment but I'm afraid it might happen gain.
> 
> We've had brutal VBIED attacks and those are the WORST. The blast is almost as big as a 2000lb bomb dropped from 10,000 ft. It's a very difficult situation that needs a lot of attention.



All goes to incompetent leaders... Who are not made to have such responsibilities...
In TN, the West side (Algerian Border+ Forest) were put on the second list... Till this day, they've got 90' equipements who work once a week (if you are lucky).

All of it could have been otherwise, by just giving them "appropriate" equipments nothing more nothing less. Our Soldiers are competent/Trained... But what a Well trained can do in a shitty civilian 4x4 against a group of Terros, firing at 4m from them behind trees? Nothing... they can only pray...

Many may say," But we do not have money" Yes, they are right, Money is limited... BUT When you know that they bought Hundreds of new 4x4...to do the same job... You know smthing is f*cked up...
One Armored vehicle can do the job of a Dozen of 4x4... and cost only 5 4x4...

One example, is those New Armored vehicles that the BAT got... Why? WHY? Those guys got enough of them... Almost Each guys could have one for himself... and will mostly use them once a year during summer, for checkpoints... Give at least few to front patrol in the West...

Same for the Sinai... Too many strategic errors are made, many lives could have been avoided by just changing some f*ckers at the top of the ladder... who can't push for simple 101 steps TO NOT GET KILLED...

Ofc, Things happen, even with great leaders... but they are rare... very rare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> All goes to incompetent leaders... Who are not made to have such responsibilities...
> In TN, the West side (Algerian Border+ Forest) were put on the second list... Till this day, they've got 90' equipements who work once a week (if you are lucky).
> 
> All of it could have been otherwise, by just giving them "appropriate" equipments nothing more nothing less. Our Soldiers are competent/Trained... But what a Well trained can do in a shitty civilian 4x4 against a group of Terros, firing at 4m from them behind trees? Nothing... they can only pray...
> 
> Many may say," But we do not have money" Yes, they are right, Money is limited... BUT When you know that they bought Hundreds of new 4x4...to do the same job... You know smthing is f*cked up...
> One Armored vehicle can do the job of a Dozen of 4x4... and cost only 5 4x4...
> 
> One example, is those New Armored vehicles that the BAT got... Why? WHY? Those guys got enough of them... Almost Each guys could have one for himself... and will mostly use them once a year during summer, for checkpoints... Give at least few to front patrol in the West...
> 
> Same for the Sinai... Too many strategic errors are made, many lives could have been avoided by just changing some f*ckers at the top of the ladder... who can't push for simple 101 steps TO NOT GET KILLED...
> 
> Ofc, Things happen, even with great leaders... but they are rare... very rare.



Couldn't agree more. We should be in charge, right? Seriously, some of these principles are so easy to understand that it boggles the mind that the ones in charge, with extensive military experience, don't see what we see?

The main thing is that the same mistakes don't get repeated. That's the #1 priority which is what was so frustrating for us in Egypt and especially in Sinai. We kept seeing the same failures over and over and over again and that's just so bad. When something happens for the first time (kind like this here) and you see the obvious mistake like giving them a crappy Toyota and hardly any coms etc., that is pretty easy to fix and it better never happen again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

Hamilcar said:


> NG you mean ?
> tbh all of army's patrols I saw in the west region are either in MRAPs or escorted by MRAPs (and usually helos)
> the Border guards however are indeed suffering.
> I mean I'm sure you saw the targeted 4x4
> wtf man...
> it's like some 80s model or something
> 
> ???????????????
> bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from where should I start..



Sincere condolences to tunisians brothers, moutains area are dangerous for toyota patrols its a easy target for terroristes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

from the manhunt it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016798802467086342
Seems my wish came true...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

a very interesting read:

In real world missions, the U.S. Army often pairs with other armies to achieve common goals, so it stands to reason that the JRTC, serving as both a training and testing ground, welcomes opportunities to offer its services to partner nations. In doing so, the guest army gets world-class training and the JRTC gains experience to further enhance future rotations and joint missions.
For rotation 18-08, one of the units came all the way from Tunisia to participate. Last year, a small contingent of Tunisians served as the host nation force battalion staff, learning about the technology and methods used in tactical operations centers. This year, the group was larger — 124 personnel — 99 of which served in an infantry role, and the rest making up the battalion staff. 
“We have had the Tunisians with us before, and they brought a phenomenal staff element that worked with our units,” said Col. David Doyle, commander, JRTC Operations Group. “For us to see them bringing a full (company) now, shows that their organization is becoming more engaged with larger-scale operations, and that’s one of the things we’re trying to do — increase the complexities for the (brigade combat teams) that come here to train. They have to be familiar not just with working with small international groups, but also battalion or larger elements. So this is a great change for a BCT to see what an international partner does with more forces on the ground. We are very fortunate to have them here.”
Maj. Matt Etheridge, 2nd Battalion, 22nd Infantry Regiment from Fort Drum, N.Y., is the advisor to the Tunisian commander. He said the group training at JRTC consists of soldiers that have never worked together before, and they are challenged to not only work together, but also with American Soldiers and to learn something from the experience.
“The platoons are from different locations (in Tunisia) and they came together to form a company, then integrated with the handful of guys we brought in from Fort Drum for this rotation,” Etheridge said. “Their ability to integrate is probably better than some U.S. units I’ve seen forming ad hoc organizations. I am impressed. We have seen dramatic improvements, not just in processes but also in how quickly they can form a good team. They have done very well.”
Etheridge explained what the Tunisians will accomplish during the rotation.
“There is a three-fold objective for the Tunisians training here,” he said. “One is tactical (proficiency), the second is training up their (observer-controller-trainers) so they can take those skills back to their version of JRTC, and the third is improving staff operations. They seem pretty happy with how training is going in all three of these objectives.”
On the tactical side, there has been a particular focus on soldier tasks — with an infantry focus — according to Staff Sgt. Christopher Bober, an OCT with A Company, 3rd Battalion, 353rd Armor Regiment, JRTC Operations Group.
“We have done a lot of infantry training, individual soldier discipline, battle drills like entering and clearing buildings and how to maneuver between them, and patrol based operations,” said Bober. 
“They have been doing very well. They have absolutely surpassed any expectations by leaps and bounds. They are always motivated — especially platoon leadership. One phenomenal improvement that they have made is incorporating NCOs throughout their formation, which is something they do not usually do.”
Sgt. 1st Class Steven White, advisor, D Company, 2nd Bn, 22nd Inf Reg, explained how some of the tactical exercises are planned. 
“They (the Tunisians) set the goals for training and we help (facilitate) that,” he said. “We look at some of the tactics and techniques that they use in their home country to fight the threat they encounter there, and we, as advisors, look at how we can help them become more lethal in that endeavor. We don’t try to make them do things the way we do, but rather show them the science of why we do what we do, then build upon the way they do things.”
The use of OCTs is a new concept for the Tunisians, and they want to begin incorporating them during their home-station training. For rotation 18-08, that means applying a train-the-trainer concept.
The Tunisians OCTs are paired with U.S. OCTs to compare notes and learn about the OCT role. 
“Learning this way is a big benefit to us so we can improve our techniques — how to observe, coach and advise,” said Capt. Saleh Ben Abdellah, Tunisian OCT.
“The take away for the OCT training is how to make the staff understand their weakness and flaws (respectfully) — it’s not so easy because this is new, but we accept it,” he said. “My role here is to see how the Tunisian (staff) run the command post and how they do their work — how they plan and instruct the soldiers to carry out the missions. I have learned a great deal.”
But it’s not just the Tunisian OCTs getting practical experience from this rotation. 
“It’s also good for our (U.S. Army) advisors, to get that practical exercise in working with a different nation’s military and learning how to facilitate training for them,” said White. “Being an advisor means having a skill set that not a lot of people have, and if you don’t do it often, you may forget things.”
Bober agreed. “It’s not just us teaching them — I’ve learned a lot too,” he said. “It’s been a good experience on both sides.”
Doyle said that while the 3rd Bn, 353rd Armor Reg OCTs do this for a living, it’s still a good experience. 
“They work with all the partners from the Middle East. That means we will be able to compliment the Tunisian force with specific OCTs who have this as their day job, while the rest watch and learn how the BCT makes decisions in interacting with an international partner,” said Doyle. “So that’s great for the OCTs.”
Etheridge said the JRTC is also gaining a deeper understanding about facilitating training for future exercises. 
“It’s a unique experience for JRTC as well. We’re learning a lot about how to make this an even better experience next time, and it’s good for us to be exposed to another nation’s army and see how they operate,” he said. “This experience has spurred dialogue between the U.S. and Tunisia about the next time we do this. All indicators point to the Tunisians being excited about continuing this relationship and to ramp up their OCT training.”
Tunisian leadership is also getting something out of the training, said Etheridge. “They get the experience of being either a staff, commander or platoon leader here at JRTC, but more than that, they get the experience of what JRTC is. I think a lot of them came in thinking it was going to be similar to the training they’ve done, with a lot of (situations training exercises) lanes. Here they have a force-on-force replicated near peer threat,” he said. “It surprised a lot of them when we started explaining what to expect, but they have jumped right in, embraced it and gotten a lot better for it. Hopefully they will take that back to Tunisia and incorporate that realism into their version of JRTC.”
Lt. Col. Anis Lamouchi, the G3 (training) of the Tunisian army, said working with the Americans has been beneficial. 
“We have similar training in our country, but the new thing here is learning how to work with another army. This has been a challenge,” he said. “We learned a lot from this experience. The most important thing for me has been learning how to analyze the tactical situation using the military decision making process model.”
For 1st Lt. Soltani Moudhaffer, one of three platoon leaders here for the rotation, the exercise has been eye opening. 
“It’s really been interesting to train at the JRTC because the facilities and role players gives reality to the training, as does having a well-trained enemy. This has been good,” he said. “We have learned a lot from the U.S. Army — new methods and skills — but it’s been good that we got to see their way of working. The U.S. Army is very professional. I want to include some of the skills that we have learned here in a training program back home to teach other soldiers.”
White said this rotation also gives the Tunisians a look at a different side of the U.S. Army. 
“This kind of training gives the Tunisians a better understanding of what our regular Army does,” he said. “Historically, they’ve only had special operations groups work with them, so here is an opportunity for them to see how we conduct training.” 
Brig. Gen. Patrick D. Frank, commanding general of JRTC and Fort Polk, said having the Tunisians here for a rotation is an enormous opportunity for everyone involved to gain valuable experience.
“Having our allies, the Tunisians, here at JRTC gives us a chance to show them how the American Army trains at one of our combat training centers. We will give them exceptional training while they are here,” said Frank. “What the 2nd Brigade, 10th Mountain Division (the rotational unit paired with the Tunisians for the exercise) gets out of the training is real coordination with our allies on a decisive action battlefield. That’s a phenomenal training enabler for them in this rotation. You don’t get that at home station, you only get that at a training center, and that’s why we provide that type of opportunity.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> a very interesting read:
> 
> In real world missions, the U.S. Army often pairs with other armies to achieve common goals, so it stands to reason that the JRTC, serving as both a training and testing ground, welcomes opportunities to offer its services to partner nations. In doing so, the guest army gets world-class training and the JRTC gains experience to further enhance future rotations and joint missions.
> For rotation 18-08, one of the units came all the way from Tunisia to participate. Last year, a small contingent of Tunisians served as the host nation force battalion staff, learning about the technology and methods used in tactical operations centers. This year, the group was larger — 124 personnel — 99 of which served in an infantry role, and the rest making up the battalion staff.
> “We have had the Tunisians with us before, and they brought a phenomenal staff element that worked with our units,” said Col. David Doyle, commander, JRTC Operations Group. “For us to see them bringing a full (company) now, shows that their organization is becoming more engaged with larger-scale operations, and that’s one of the things we’re trying to do — increase the complexities for the (brigade combat teams) that come here to train. They have to be familiar not just with working with small international groups, but also battalion or larger elements. So this is a great change for a BCT to see what an international partner does with more forces on the ground. We are very fortunate to have them here.”
> Maj. Matt Etheridge, 2nd Battalion, 22nd Infantry Regiment from Fort Drum, N.Y., is the advisor to the Tunisian commander. He said the group training at JRTC consists of soldiers that have never worked together before, and they are challenged to not only work together, but also with American Soldiers and to learn something from the experience.
> “The platoons are from different locations (in Tunisia) and they came together to form a company, then integrated with the handful of guys we brought in from Fort Drum for this rotation,” Etheridge said. “Their ability to integrate is probably better than some U.S. units I’ve seen forming ad hoc organizations. I am impressed. We have seen dramatic improvements, not just in processes but also in how quickly they can form a good team. They have done very well.”
> Etheridge explained what the Tunisians will accomplish during the rotation.
> “There is a three-fold objective for the Tunisians training here,” he said. “One is tactical (proficiency), the second is training up their (observer-controller-trainers) so they can take those skills back to their version of JRTC, and the third is improving staff operations. They seem pretty happy with how training is going in all three of these objectives.”
> On the tactical side, there has been a particular focus on soldier tasks — with an infantry focus — according to Staff Sgt. Christopher Bober, an OCT with A Company, 3rd Battalion, 353rd Armor Regiment, JRTC Operations Group.
> “We have done a lot of infantry training, individual soldier discipline, battle drills like entering and clearing buildings and how to maneuver between them, and patrol based operations,” said Bober.
> “They have been doing very well. They have absolutely surpassed any expectations by leaps and bounds. They are always motivated — especially platoon leadership. One phenomenal improvement that they have made is incorporating NCOs throughout their formation, which is something they do not usually do.”
> Sgt. 1st Class Steven White, advisor, D Company, 2nd Bn, 22nd Inf Reg, explained how some of the tactical exercises are planned.
> “They (the Tunisians) set the goals for training and we help (facilitate) that,” he said. “We look at some of the tactics and techniques that they use in their home country to fight the threat they encounter there, and we, as advisors, look at how we can help them become more lethal in that endeavor. We don’t try to make them do things the way we do, but rather show them the science of why we do what we do, then build upon the way they do things.”
> The use of OCTs is a new concept for the Tunisians, and they want to begin incorporating them during their home-station training. For rotation 18-08, that means applying a train-the-trainer concept.
> The Tunisians OCTs are paired with U.S. OCTs to compare notes and learn about the OCT role.
> “Learning this way is a big benefit to us so we can improve our techniques — how to observe, coach and advise,” said Capt. Saleh Ben Abdellah, Tunisian OCT.
> “The take away for the OCT training is how to make the staff understand their weakness and flaws (respectfully) — it’s not so easy because this is new, but we accept it,” he said. “My role here is to see how the Tunisian (staff) run the command post and how they do their work — how they plan and instruct the soldiers to carry out the missions. I have learned a great deal.”
> But it’s not just the Tunisian OCTs getting practical experience from this rotation.
> “It’s also good for our (U.S. Army) advisors, to get that practical exercise in working with a different nation’s military and learning how to facilitate training for them,” said White. “Being an advisor means having a skill set that not a lot of people have, and if you don’t do it often, you may forget things.”
> Bober agreed. “It’s not just us teaching them — I’ve learned a lot too,” he said. “It’s been a good experience on both sides.”
> Doyle said that while the 3rd Bn, 353rd Armor Reg OCTs do this for a living, it’s still a good experience.
> “They work with all the partners from the Middle East. That means we will be able to compliment the Tunisian force with specific OCTs who have this as their day job, while the rest watch and learn how the BCT makes decisions in interacting with an international partner,” said Doyle. “So that’s great for the OCTs.”
> Etheridge said the JRTC is also gaining a deeper understanding about facilitating training for future exercises.
> “It’s a unique experience for JRTC as well. We’re learning a lot about how to make this an even better experience next time, and it’s good for us to be exposed to another nation’s army and see how they operate,” he said. “This experience has spurred dialogue between the U.S. and Tunisia about the next time we do this. All indicators point to the Tunisians being excited about continuing this relationship and to ramp up their OCT training.”
> Tunisian leadership is also getting something out of the training, said Etheridge. “They get the experience of being either a staff, commander or platoon leader here at JRTC, but more than that, they get the experience of what JRTC is. I think a lot of them came in thinking it was going to be similar to the training they’ve done, with a lot of (situations training exercises) lanes. Here they have a force-on-force replicated near peer threat,” he said. “It surprised a lot of them when we started explaining what to expect, but they have jumped right in, embraced it and gotten a lot better for it. Hopefully they will take that back to Tunisia and incorporate that realism into their version of JRTC.”
> Lt. Col. Anis Lamouchi, the G3 (training) of the Tunisian army, said working with the Americans has been beneficial.
> “We have similar training in our country, but the new thing here is learning how to work with another army. This has been a challenge,” he said. “We learned a lot from this experience. The most important thing for me has been learning how to analyze the tactical situation using the military decision making process model.”
> For 1st Lt. Soltani Moudhaffer, one of three platoon leaders here for the rotation, the exercise has been eye opening.
> “It’s really been interesting to train at the JRTC because the facilities and role players gives reality to the training, as does having a well-trained enemy. This has been good,” he said. “We have learned a lot from the U.S. Army — new methods and skills — but it’s been good that we got to see their way of working. The U.S. Army is very professional. I want to include some of the skills that we have learned here in a training program back home to teach other soldiers.”
> White said this rotation also gives the Tunisians a look at a different side of the U.S. Army.
> “This kind of training gives the Tunisians a better understanding of what our regular Army does,” he said. “Historically, they’ve only had special operations groups work with them, so here is an opportunity for them to see how we conduct training.”
> Brig. Gen. Patrick D. Frank, commanding general of JRTC and Fort Polk, said having the Tunisians here for a rotation is an enormous opportunity for everyone involved to gain valuable experience.
> “Having our allies, the Tunisians, here at JRTC gives us a chance to show them how the American Army trains at one of our combat training centers. We will give them exceptional training while they are here,” said Frank. “What the 2nd Brigade, 10th Mountain Division (the rotational unit paired with the Tunisians for the exercise) gets out of the training is real coordination with our allies on a decisive action battlefield. That’s a phenomenal training enabler for them in this rotation. You don’t get that at home station, you only get that at a training center, and that’s why we provide that type of opportunity.”



TN adaptive skills & Competence were many times praised by previous Foreign Corps, It's a good thing to know that Meritocracy in the Army is supported and rewarded.
Well tbh... in this past 6-7 years...who could argue about TN adaptive skills... when you check our Current Special Forces and Armed forces(at a lesser extent)...

What is also interesting is the fact that Special Forces are getting less Focus... Therefore it's "seems" the Army will get his transformation time...

Things gonna be interesting in the coming Decade... if the right heads are kept in place ofc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Photos from that training...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

*Forging friendships with warrior spirit: Tunisian army participates in JRTC rotation for first time.*














The complete article here: http://www.africom.mil/media-room/a...-participates-in-jrtc-rotation-for-first-time

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

What do you say about this news brothers?

https://www.shemsfm.net/ar/الأخبار_...دأ-المساواة-بين-الجنسين-في-آداء-الواجب-الوطني

Good news, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Gomig-21 said:


> *Forging friendships with warrior spirit: Tunisian army participates in JRTC rotation for first time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete article here: http://www.africom.mil/media-room/a...-participates-in-jrtc-rotation-for-first-time


 actually 2017 was the 1st and 2018 is second of many hopefully



Saif al-Arab said:


> What do you say about this news brothers?
> 
> https://www.shemsfm.net/ar/الأخبار_...دأ-المساواة-بين-الجنسين-في-آداء-الواجب-الوطني


good news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

good news but still man are running away from it so I'd say women would also do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

http://tunisianewsgazette.com/tunis...oast-2/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter 
A joint maritime exercise was conducted on Wednesday off Tunisia’s northern coast as part of the Tunisian-Greek military co-operation, a Defence Ministry statement Thursday reads.

A national Navy fast patrol catamaran and a Greek HS Prometherus A 374 military boat took part in this exercise.

This exercise aims to co-ordinate anti-illegal activities at sea, maritime surveillance, research and rescue operations, the same source pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

TN army SF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Good news:
MoD inaugurated today in Ouina Air base a new squadron specialized in medical support and operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

using the blackhawks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> using the blackhawks ?


most likely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> using the blackhawks ?



Quite probably

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Nurol will manufacture 4x4 Armored Vehicles (Yalcin for sure, NMS not known yet) & Crowd Control Trucks (Ejder Toma) in Tunisia.
Production site already acquired.

https://www.mosaiquefm.net/fr/actua...ie-fabriquera-des-vehicules-blindes-a-bizerte

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> guys do think it's possible of military alliance between maghrab states and Turkey


Bro, i wanted to answer your question here. Our section have trolls and some ultra-nationalists.

Short answer to your question is no in the short term. We are already in NATO.

Now, i'm aware of the Turkey's increasing role in the middle-east and northern Africa. That's due to Erdogan and his policies. Some already sees us as the champion of Islam but that's due to Erdoğan standing up to US and Israel and also not forget that apart from words Erdoğan can do nothing. 

Is it possible for Turkey to lead Islamic countries ? Yeah, maybe...if we can develop a 5$ Trillion economy which is sanction proof, develop nuclear weapons, develop a completely independent army with national made war machines....and after doing these stuff if we still have a leader like Erdoğan whom has will to lead the Islamic world....I'm talking about at least 50-60 years. Yeah, that might be possible.

But if you ask to me, our economy going down the drain, we will never be in a position to lead the Islamic world and nor should we.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

@Sinan in this world where west and east working on not letting muslim countries rise ( turkey is big example ) they start sanction it after feeling that it's becoming strong to criple it and i think they want even a military coup or a revolt to undo the past 18 year of progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> @Sinan in this world where west and east working on not letting muslim countries rise ( turkey is big example ) they start sanction it after feeling that it's becoming strong to criple it and i think they want even a military coup or a revolt to undo the past 18 year of progress


Yeah, kind of, but the fault is on us. We should have aggressively invested on industry, education, technology and innovation. Yet we mainly invested in construction and infrastructure, so we ourselves made our economy vulnerable to foreign interference.

Foreign countries will always play these kind of games for their interests as Ottomans did in the history. As Muslim countries we should stop blaming them and do reforms and strengthen our countries.

Let me give you an example;

In the 1960s we lacked heavy industries and our prime sector was agriculture. Turkish PM at the time wanted to change this and went to USA. They were our NATO allies and we were in the same block. PM wanted investment and technology transfer from US. US rejected the proposal and urged that we continue to stay on agriculture. So our PM went to Soviets and made same proposal to them (they were in the opposite camp). Soviets agreed and established;

Seydişehir Aluminum Production Facilities
Aliağa Petroleum Refinery
PETKİM (Plastics Production Facility)
Mersin Chemical Complex
İskenderun Iron and Steel Production Facilities

I mean we can do whatever we want and strengthen our countries but it is on to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Soooooooo
No one is commenting on our Murican friends' help?
*cough cough*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Soooooooo
> No one is commenting on our Murican friends' help?
> *cough cough*


what u mean

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Soooooooo
> No one is commenting on our Murican friends' help?
> *cough cough*


You mean the 1Bil DT investment plan?
Well.. Let's wait and see if they actually do it... But I'm mostly afraid of what is behind it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> what u mean





HannibalBarca said:


> You mean the 1Bil DT investment plan?
> Well.. Let's wait and see if they actually do it... But I'm mostly afraid of what is behind it...



Meant this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029837154803965952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Meant this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029837154803965952



I saw the Title somewhere, But didn't took it as important.

But what is interesting is this...

_Africa Command spokeswoman Samantha Reho told Task & Purpose in a statement that *partner forces initially engaged and killed one al Qaeda fighter with small arms fire* *before calling for helicopter support.* Militants then attempted to flank the Marines and partner forces from the rear, leading the Marines to “return fire in self-defense.”_

The militants responded with accurate fire, however, and *a partner force soldier behind the helicopter’s M60 machine gun was shot twice in the foot*, after which “[the Marine Raider] took control of the M60 and continued to suppress the enemy while treating the wounded gunner,” the citation said.

“He then accompanied the helicopter during the casualty evacuation of the Marine Raider and a second casualty later in the day, and *conducted two re-supply deliveries all under enemy fire,”* the citation added.

That's for me... a "not that good of a mission..." It's like they've been taken by surprise... or Terros got intel on their mission"...
The last part is even more worrisome... it show a lack of "Support" from above... or a problem in redirecting "Support"...

Another scenario...That is even more problematic... is that they "Found" them by mistake/Chance... Well Hope it's not like that...Otherwise... That's a failure, who could have endup in useless death...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> I saw the Title somewhere, But didn't took it as important.
> 
> But what is interesting is this...
> 
> _Africa Command spokeswoman Samantha Reho told Task & Purpose in a statement that *partner forces initially engaged and killed one al Qaeda fighter with small arms fire* *before calling for helicopter support.* Militants then attempted to flank the Marines and partner forces from the rear, leading the Marines to “return fire in self-defense.”_
> 
> The militants responded with accurate fire, however, and *a partner force soldier behind the helicopter’s M60 machine gun was shot twice in the foot*, after which “[the Marine Raider] took control of the M60 and continued to suppress the enemy while treating the wounded gunner,” the citation said.
> 
> “He then accompanied the helicopter during the casualty evacuation of the Marine Raider and a second casualty later in the day, and *conducted two re-supply deliveries all under enemy fire,”* the citation added.
> 
> That's for me... a "not that good of a mission..." It's like they've been taken by surprise... or Terros got intel on their mission"...
> The last part is even more worrisome... it show a lack of "Support" from above... or a problem in redirecting "Support"...



Both our forces and the MARSOC advisors were taken by surprise.
It was supposed to be a mission to assess how good we're applying training in real life fighting environment and unexpectedly they found themselves fighting the AQIM in mt Sammama.
Good thing is the fighting ended with only two injured soldiers vs 4 confirmed dead terrorists ( 2 of them are leaders) and a number of other non confirmed casualties.
So I'd say it might have been an Intel failure but the operation as a whole wasn't unsuccessful​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Both our forces and the MARSOC advisors were taken by surprise.
> It was supposed to be a mission to assess how good we're applying training in real life fighting environment and unexpectedly they found themselves fighting the AQIM in mt Sammama.
> Good thing is the fighting ended with only two injured soldiers vs 4 confirmed dead terrorists ( 2 of them are leaders) and a number of other non confirmed casualties.
> So I'd say it might have been an Intel failure but the operation as a whole wasn't unsuccessful​



Yes, the End result is "satisfactory" but the Mission preparation was a Failure.
They could have end up all dead, if "Support" wasn't in Time/Good enough, or the One on ground didn't give "accurate" info.

I hope, they take it as a lesson for next time... I don't want Trainees dying because of Rookie mistakes from Higher ups...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

great now they'll make a movie about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

@Gomig-21



fachfouch said:


> great now they'll make a movie about it



Hhhhhhhhhh
I wonder about that xD
Bit hard if you ask me
If they're making a movie then it would be about the Raiders of Niger.
Bright side though, our lads are getting to learn from the best and in real combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

@Hamilcar & @fachfouch are u sure it's in Tunisia because in the artical samama wasn't mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

yeah 99% sure 
well good news the third opv hanoon arrived to bizerte
https://www.shemsfm.net/ar/الأخبار_...لبحار-حانون-ترسو-برصيف-القاعدة-البحرية-ببنزرت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

p506 Hannon will be out of service that what means

really 99%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> @Gomig-21
> Hhhhhhhhhh
> I wonder about that xD
> Bit hard if you ask me
> If they're making a movie then it would be about the Raiders of Niger.
> Bright side though, our lads are getting to learn from the best and in real combat.



Just read about it today, bro. That's awesome. It doesn't get any better than the US military in any field. I wish the Egyptian army would get more involved in special forces training with the US military but it doesn't. Despite the 40+ years of working with the US military, the only level that it gets to is on a basic scale. You almost never see or hear about the elite units (from any branch, be it navy, army) working together and being trained by the best in the world, it's sad. Only the air force gets the occasional, seasoned training by the USAF. Despite all the huge exercises they hold like Bright Star and every large-scale naval or armored exercises, they send in the young grunts to participate. It's almost like they're reluctant to have any of the SOFs exposed because of whatever silly reason, like maybe give up intel on them to Israel or who knows what. It's really too bad.

In this case, Tunisia is doing the right thing and then some. This is how you get ahead, you learn from the best. Does it really take a genius to figure that out?



Hamilcar said:


> Both our forces and the MARSOC advisors were taken by surprise.
> It was supposed to be a mission to assess how good we're applying training in real life fighting environment and unexpectedly they found themselves fighting the AQIM in mt Sammama.
> Good thing is the fighting ended with only two injured soldiers vs 4 confirmed dead terrorists ( 2 of them are leaders) and a number of other non confirmed casualties.
> So I'd say it might have been an Intel failure but the operation as a whole wasn't unsuccessful​



Absolutely. This is the kinda thing that determines the training medal and if it's capable of being applied not only in the field, but more importantly in the improvisation of an unexpected scenario. Situational awareness only comes from experience. No amount of training can make up for that when it suddenly shows up in one's face. It's how that training ends up being applied that really shows how well the soldiering is. This is what separates men from boys. This is the exact thing that has plagued the Egyptian army for decades.



HannibalBarca said:


> Yes, the End result is "satisfactory" but the Mission preparation was a Failure.
> They could have end up all dead, if "Support" wasn't in Time/Good enough, or the One on ground didn't give "accurate" info.
> 
> I hope, they take it as a lesson for next time... I don't want Trainees dying because of Rookie mistakes from Higher ups...



Man, you're waaaaay too hard on them, ma bro. Almost nothing ever goes as planned and if they had failed, yes, I would agree with you. But they didn't, and not only did they not fail, they made out almost perfectly in a very difficult surprise situation. Cut them some slack, maaaaan. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Just read about it today, bro. That's awesome. It doesn't get any better than the US military in any field. I wish the Egyptian army would get more involved in special forces training with the US military but it doesn't. Despite the 40+ years of working with the US military, the only level that it gets to is on a basic scale. You almost never see or hear about the elite units (from any branch, be it navy, army) working together and being trained by the best in the world, it's sad. Only the air force gets the occasional, seasoned training by the USAF. Despite all the huge exercises they hold like Bright Star and every large-scale naval or armored exercises, they send in the young grunts to participate. It's almost like they're reluctant to have any of the SOFs exposed because of whatever silly reason, like maybe give up intel on them to Israel or who knows what. It's really too bad.
> 
> In this case, Tunisia is doing the right thing and then some. This is how you get ahead, you learn from the best. Does it really take a genius to figure that out?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. This is the kinda thing that determines the training medal and if it's capable of being applied not only in the field, but more importantly in the improvisation of an unexpected scenario. Situational awareness only comes from experience. No amount of training can make up for that when it suddenly shows up in one's face. It's how that training ends up being applied that really shows how well the soldiering is. This is what separates men from boys. This is the exact thing that has plagued the Egyptian army for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you're waaaaay too hard on them, ma bro. Almost nothing ever goes as planned and if they had failed, yes, I would agree with you. But they didn't, and not only did they not fail, they made out almost perfectly in a very difficult surprise situation. Cut them some slack, maaaaan. lol



Some people are just paranoid of anything American lol.
They'd jump on you if you say I'd like to see more of that actually 
Concerning the Egyptian SF i found this tweet, don't know if it is accurate or not
But still, interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030478781851619328


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Man, you're waaaaay too hard on them, ma bro. Almost nothing ever goes as planned and if they had failed, yes, I would agree with you. But they didn't, and not only did they not fail, they made out almost perfectly in a very difficult surprise situation. Cut them some slack, maaaaan. lol



Ofc, I will Hug them and say "Good Job, Boys".
But they still made a mistake, And I believe, As Soldier, and as someone who is risking his life to protect...You also have to "not" make such basic mistakes even less when few got injured.

And I believe the TN Army nowadays believe a bit like that, That's why they didn't spoke about it that much... They know they did a stupid mistake, till the Americans begun to hand over their "Heroic" Side of the Event...

The thing is...you need to be Firm with our Army, It's an Entity who is in complete Transformation/Evolution with a New Ideology and Blood... And therefore Every non-professional attitude that could end up sending some 6 feet underground... Should be held accountable... Whatever the "Glorious or not End result...
The old Mentality of "It's good Enough" should be removed for the newer generation...

The Army Entity is an Example for a Nation...If such strict and professional entity begun to play with "it's ok" Then the Society in itself can't bet on a better future...

Some may see it as being too much... But it's because of "Decision/Behavior" such as this that our Societies can't be called "Advanced or Modern".
Here one among Thousands of situation I came across in TN... " We were waiting for almost 30-40 min in a queue , without knowing why... Then some of us decided to check at the front counter the reason of such "event"... Behind the counter, we saw 4 ppl around a fifth... We knock at the glass counter... and no answer... Then we knock even stronger... and one of them finally decide to come to us...We ask what is happening... and Why we are waiting like dogs while no one is at his post (btw 4 counters with each of them their line of ppl waiting)...And the answer is beyond comprehension...
-" What do you want? Can't you see we are busy?"
-"Dafuq, busy of what? "
-"Can't you understand, this woman just got a call from her son...He didn't pass the exam"...
-"$*@#!!! You got us waiting for almost an Hour because her Son failed an eXam?"
-" Yes and What?" "What is the problem, can't you wait, you will be taken care later"
-"Then put someone else instead"
- "We will see, but now she will go home to her son, so go behind the other 3 lines"

At this stage... I let you imagine the "End Result"...

2 weeks later, after multiple complains of such behavior... Nothing, She's still here and even got the "Miskeen excuse" from her Higher ups...

The Correlation is... Whatever the End result...Whatever good you bring later on...If you made a mistake/Failed at your job...You have to be held accountable... Not because We don't like you...But because other ppl will think it's "Ok" and will not hesitate to behave the same... In the US/EU... They will mostly get suspended/Punished for that... so Why not us? aren't we seeking to be better? or are we letting ourselves being "Good enough" and perpetuate our good old stupid behavior that get us to where we are today, countries who no one take seriously or admire?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

oh about the new opv it does not have a helopad in the back instead it's having a mechanical arm so maybe it's for engineering and mines resistance



HannibalBarca said:


> Ofc, I will Hug them and say "Good Job, Boys".
> But they still made a mistake, And I believe, As Soldier, and as someone who is risking his life to protect...You also have to "not" make such basic mistakes even less when few got injured.
> 
> And I believe the TN Army nowadays believe a bit like that, That's why they didn't spoke about it that much... They know they did a stupid mistake, till the Americans begun to hand over their "Heroic" Side of the Event...
> 
> The thing is...you need to be Firm with our Army, It's an Entity who is in complete Transformation/Evolution with a New Ideology and Blood... And therefore Every non-professional attitude that could end up sending some 6 feet underground... Should be held accountable... Whatever the "Glorious or not End result...
> The old Mentality of "It's good Enough" should be removed for the newer generation...
> 
> The Army Entity is an Example for a Nation...If such strict and professional entity begun to play with "it's ok" Then the Society in itself can't bet on a better future...
> 
> Some may see it as being too much... But it's because of "Decision/Behavior" such as this that our Societies can't be called "Advanced or Modern".
> Here one among Thousands of situation I came across in TN... " We were waiting for almost 30-40 min in a queue , without knowing why... Then some of us decided to check at the front counter the reason of such "event"... Behind the counter, we saw 4 ppl around a fifth... We knock at the glass counter... and no answer... Then we knock even stronger... and one of them finally decide to come to us...We ask what is happening... and Why we are waiting like dogs while no one is at his post (btw 4 counters with each of them their line of ppl waiting)...And the answer is beyond comprehension...
> -" What do you want? Can't you see we are busy?"
> -"Dafuq, busy of what? "
> -"Can't you understand, this woman just got a call from her son...He didn't pass the exam"...
> -"$*@#!!! You got us waiting for almost an Hour because her Son failed an eXam?"
> -" Yes and What?" "What is the problem, can't you wait, you will be taken care later"
> -"Then put someone else instead"
> - "We will see, but now she will go home to her son, so go behind the other 3 lines"
> 
> At this stage... I let you imagine the "End Result"...
> 
> 2 weeks later, after multiple complains of such behavior... Nothing, She's still here and even got the "Miskeen excuse" from her Higher ups...
> 
> The Correlation is... Whatever the End result...Whatever good you bring later on...If you made a mistake/Failed at your job...You have to be held accountable... Not because We don't like you...But because other ppl will think it's "Ok" and will not hesitate to behave the same... In the US/EU... They will mostly get suspended/Punished for that... so Why not us? aren't we seeking to be better? or are we letting ourselves being "Good enough" and perpetuate our good old stupid behavior that get us to where we are today, countries who no one take seriously or admire?


they need some tough love .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

when they will arm them with a 5-inch/62 caliber Mark 45 Mod 4 or lets say a 75/76 mm Oto Melara canon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Some people are just paranoid of anything American lol.
> They'd jump on you if you say I'd like to see more of that actually



We just got a post on our thread that we are slaves to the Jews because we buy American equipment. Every once in a while a goofy post like that pops out for some reason or another. People need to vent, I guess. 



Hamilcar said:


> Concerning the Egyptian SF i found this tweet, don't know if it is accurate or not
> But still, interesting



That's @Frogman 's Twitter account BTW, in case you didn't know. Yeah, there's a bit of a discrepancy regarding that matter in the media but we pretty much know what is going on and that is, our military is reluctant to get any serious and in-depth special ops training from the US and any training that does occur is almost always on a larger, tactical level that is more geared towards major battlefield scenarios and involve mostly the regular army or navy. They'll mix in some SF operations but it's all just the standard stuff. Even the "trend" in today's combat which has shifted significantly from large battle tactics to urban warfare and specifically specialized counter terrorism tactics is something that they keep in-house. Sometimes we'll see some specialized training with other Arab forces, but that's about it. There always seems to be this innate and mentally ingrained need to maintain a certain distance with the US, almost certainly because of fear of intel. And honestly, it's a very legitimate fear, the problem is that they don't see a way around that which frankly is not that difficult.

The interesting thing about that tweet by Froggy is that the opposite was claimed by a US military official who said that the Egyptian military had refused offers of specialized COIN training by the US to deal specifically with the Sinai situation and instead, have asked for crazy and unrealistic equipment from the US that doesn't even exist. This was actually quoted in either the NY Times or some other news article. They claimed that the US made serious offers to train in COIN operations & tactics to help in the Sinai insurgency and instead of accepting that, the Egyptian military was only asking for "Klingon" equipment that didn't exist, lol. It's one of the most bizarre stories you'll ever hear and it also sounds far-fetched. I highly doubt they'd be asking for stupid, space-age, cloaking and vaporizing equipment. That's kind of an insult if you really think about it. And now they're claiming that they might've asked for tactical help but were refused by the US? Why on earth would the US ever refuse such a thing? They would jump on that chance in a heartbeat. So I tend not to believe that at all and it's the Egyptian military that doesn't want the training and think it can do it on its own.

Anyway, sorry to go off-topic a bit but it kinda brings us back around to the fact that there can be nothing but good coming out of joint, SOF training between Tunisian and American forces. What the US has achieved in Iraq and Afghanistan is second to none when it comes to proper, special ops tactics, from an organizational standpoint, to the tactical and material. They are the best without question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Would have been better if the rifles were also camouflaged

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> We just got a post on our thread that we are slaves to the Jews because we buy American equipment. Every once in a while a goofy post like that pops out for some reason or another. People need to vent, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That's @Frogman 's Twitter account BTW, in case you didn't know. Yeah, there's a bit of a discrepancy regarding that matter in the media but we pretty much know what is going on and that is, our military is reluctant to get any serious and in-depth special ops training from the US and any training that does occur is almost always on a larger, tactical level that is more geared towards major battlefield scenarios and involve mostly the regular army or navy. They'll mix in some SF operations but it's all just the standard stuff. Even the "trend" in today's combat which has shifted significantly from large battle tactics to urban warfare and specifically specialized counter terrorism tactics is something that they keep in-house. Sometimes we'll see some specialized training with other Arab forces, but that's about it. There always seems to be this innate and mentally ingrained need to maintain a certain distance with the US, almost certainly because of fear of intel. And honestly, it's a very legitimate fear, the problem is that they don't see a way around that which frankly is not that difficult.
> 
> The interesting thing about that tweet by Froggy is that the opposite was claimed by a US military official who said that the Egyptian military had refused offers of specialized COIN training by the US to deal specifically with the Sinai situation and instead, have asked for crazy and unrealistic equipment from the US that doesn't even exist. This was actually quoted in either the NY Times or some other news article. They claimed that the US made serious offers to train in COIN operations & tactics to help in the Sinai insurgency and instead of accepting that, the Egyptian military was only asking for "Klingon" equipment that didn't exist, lol. It's one of the most bizarre stories you'll ever hear and it also sounds far-fetched. I highly doubt they'd be asking for stupid, space-age, cloaking and vaporizing equipment. That's kind of an insult if you really think about it. And now they're claiming that they might've asked for tactical help but were refused by the US? Why on earth would the US ever refuse such a thing? They would jump on that chance in a heartbeat. So I tend not to believe that at all and it's the Egyptian military that doesn't want the training and think it can do it on its own.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to go off-topic a bit but it kinda brings us back around to the fact that there can be nothing but good coming out of joint, SOF training between Tunisian and American forces. What the US has achieved in Iraq and Afghanistan is second to none when it comes to proper, special ops tactics, from an organizational standpoint, to the tactical and material. They are the best without question.



Apologies for the delay
Been working my *** extra lately since everyone seems to be in vacation 
I had no idea it's our lad's froggy page .
Quite a decent one must say.
As far as Egyptian American SF training goes I must say the EG army has some basis for its fears, you were unfortunately disprivileged due to your cancerous eastern neighbor....
Also don't be sorry, your debates and analysis is always interesting and a pleasure to read regardless of topic .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Would have been better if the rifles were also camouflaged
> 
> View attachment 494099


Budget problem...
Pile ou Face... Them or the Rifle... We know now who won...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Budget problem...
> Pile ou Face... Them or the Rifle... We know now who won...



Aye mate we do
Hhhhhh
Love those gloves tho!
You should check them even for airsoft 
Super comfy and quite effective

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

during a naval exercise with the Canadian royal navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamilcar

Good news
seems like our lads are having a barbecue party in our western mountains, MoD issued a press release, the air force conducted air strikes that resulted in the neutralization of many terrorists and the destruction of their camps, this is going on with an advance of military units on the ground.
the exact casualties will be published after the end of the operation

Mod press release

منذ عملية عين سلطان بجندوبة التي استشهد خلالها ستة من أعوان الحرس الوطني خلال شهر جويلية 2018، تقوم الوحدات العسكرية بعمليات عسكرية واسعة النطاق ومشتركة بين جيشي البر والطيران بالتعاون مع قوات الأمن الداخلي. وقد وشملت هذه العمليات تمشيط القطاعات بمرتفعات الشمال الغربي ومرتفعات الوسط ووضع كمائن والقيام باستطلاعات جوية وقصف جوي لملاحقة وتضييق الخناق على العناصر الإرهابية. وآخر هذه العمليات العسكرية عملية مرتفعات المغيلة التي انطلقت منذ أربعة أيام.
وقد مكنّت هذه العملية حسب ما توفر من معطيات ومعلومات أولية من القضاء على عدد من العناصر الإرهابية وإصابة عدد آخر منهم إصابات مباشرة بواسطة القصف الجوي بالإضافة إلى تدمير مواقع كانوا يتمركزون بها وسيتم لاحقا تقديم مزيد من التفاصيل حول عدد القتلى والجرحى بعد انتهاء العملية التي لا تزال متواصلة. 
كما تمكنت تشكيلات الهندسة العسكرية من إبطال مفعول لغمين غير تقليديين فيما انفجر لغمان أسفرا عن جرح خمسة عسكريين لا تكتسي إصاباتهم أي خطورة وهم محل رعاية ومتابعة بالمستشفى العسكري الأصلي للتعليم بتونس.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ هذه العملية العسكرية لازالت متواصلة مع التأكيد على الإرادة القوية والثابتة للعسكريين والأمنيين للقضاء على العناصر الإرهابية ومجابهة التهديدات المحتملة التي تستهدف أمن تونس. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

the drill with the Canadians



.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> the drill with the Canadians
> View attachment 495899
> .
> View attachment 495902



Watched the airstrike footage on watania ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

yup I was thrilled first time they release such a thing well the operation is still going so we'll see more fried terrorists I hope

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Canucks got some pretty killer gear there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> yup I was thrilled first time they release such a thing well the operation is still going so we'll see more fried terrorists I hope





Gomig-21 said:


> Canucks got some pretty killer gear there.



Some pictures from the barbecue
















@Gomig-21 
And congrats my good friend
Finally!
Hope to see more of this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> The interesting thing about that tweet by Froggy is that the opposite was claimed by a US military official who said that the Egyptian military had refused offers of specialized COIN training by the US to deal specifically with the Sinai situation and instead, have asked for crazy and unrealistic equipment from the US that doesn't even exist.



It's two separate issues. First is Egyptian unwillingness to listen to allies in terms of adopting certain COIN tactics and strategies. That also includes several denied requests for the US (DoD or otherwise) to actually observe what's going on in the Sinai. 

The second is delegations from certain arms asking for equipment that doesn't exist (or is still in very early trial phases) over US requests to focus on training for C-IED. 



Gomig-21 said:


> That's kind of an insult if you really think about it.



Multiple security services are still using fraudulent explosive detectors. Even in the Sinai. So I wish you were right on this case. It has cost lives. 









Gomig-21 said:


> And now they're claiming that they might've asked for tactical help but were refused by the US? Why on earth would the US ever refuse such a thing?



That particular issue was right after the coup IIRC during the Obama administration. 



Hamilcar said:


> Finally!
> Hope to see more of this



Speaking of the Americans. Wouldn't be surprised if they had a direct hand in the new equipment. For one most of the stuff is standard for US SOF and it can't be coincidence it appearing just before Bright Star. 

Hopefully this can be used for the entirety of Egyptian SOF and not just a couple dozen dudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Some pictures from the barbecue


the pics are small

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Alright Alright Alright 
(in McConaughey's voice )

Let's try to identify this shall we ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036370874084016129

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Alright Alright Alright
> (in McConaughey's voice )
> 
> Let's try to identify this shall we ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036370874084016129



That's an F-5...



Hamilcar said:


> Alright Alright Alright
> (in McConaughey's voice )
> 
> Let's try to identify this shall we ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036370874084016129



Here another Pic from the site.
F-5 next to an MB326.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> That's an F-5...



are we entirely sure here ?
Seems bit different to me compared to our F5s






can you go to sidi ahmed air base and tell me what you see? 5 F5s or 4 birds and something else? also this website is the fucking worst for a mobile user....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> are we entirely sure here ?
> Seems bit different to me compared to our F5s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you go to sidi ahmed air base and tell me what you see? 5 F5s or 4 birds and something else? also this website is the fucking worst for a mobile user....



5x F-5 in Sidi Ahmed.





But the first pic is from Gafsa air base.

Pdf got a good app if you need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

they are for sure F-5s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

yup they're f-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Alright Alright Alright
> (in McConaughey's voice )
> 
> Let's try to identify this shall we ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036370874084016129



Looks like the reason he thinks it's not an F-5 is because of the tarp they have draped around the cockpit area to protect the avionics from the direct sun and heat, makes it look like it has a different shape. Cool pic, though, next to the Kiowa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

*From Africa to the Arctic: Tunisian naval officer sails with the RCN on Op NANOOK*
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca...icer-sails-with-the-rcn-on-op-nanook/jlnvc8cb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

they're in tunisia for a while but rarely seen in photos but I do see them fly by every day 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037782706434834453

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

The military operation in western heights is taking forever smh...




fachfouch said:


> they're in tunisia for a while but rarely seen in photos but I do see them fly by every day
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037782706434834453



Min 02:06

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> The military operation in western heights is taking forever smh...
> 
> 
> No news nothing?
> 
> Min 02:06


Yeah i ve seen it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

how many did they get though ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> how many did they get though ?



No one other than the MoD itself really knows
They totally blocked any info about the operation (day 13 already)
Some rumours say it's up to 17 dead rat however.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian police & national guards vab mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Army's SF











Feels more murican everyday smh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Army's SF
> 
> View attachment 499559
> 
> 
> View attachment 499561
> 
> 
> Feels more murican everyday smh



#NotMyArmy #GiveItBack #MoreCouscousInTheArmy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> #NotMyArmy #GiveItBack #MoreCouscousInTheArmy



Bring back the معدنوس uniform
Make the army green again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Bring back the معدنوس uniform
> Make the army green again


i don't agree i might like more westernization ( americanization ) hhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Hamilcar said:


> View attachment 500278


Not bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Not bad...


really ...... that is one of the best SPEC OP In Arab World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> really ...... that is one of the best SPEC OP In Arab World


Moule El foul daymen y goul tayeb...hhhh


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Moule El foul daymen y goul tayeb...hhhh


???? what u say i don't understand " أقوال شعبية "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> ???? what u say i don't understand " أقوال شعبية "


The bean’s merchant , always claims that his are the best... no pun intended.It is good to see Tunisian special forces being equipped as they are after the Ben Ali , who kept them poorly armed vs the Tunisian police..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Technical exploitation training

Forces involved: Tunisian, Norwegian and Croatian SOFs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Technical exploitation training
> 
> Forces involved: Tunisian, Norwegian and Croatian SOFs
> 
> View attachment 500660
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 500661
> 
> 
> View attachment 500662
> 
> 
> View attachment 500663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 500664
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 500665


No new equipment since quite a long time... Except the Ship delivery...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> No new equipment since quite a long time... Except the Ship delivery...



Depends what kind of equipment we're talking about
If you mean for individuals and special forces then we're getting lots of that and on a weekly and monthly basis, you should see what a typical RCA soldier looks like right now...
If you mean heavy stuff then yes, nothing new unfortunately after the DAMEN deal except few rumors about the new fighter replacing the F5.
The ministry still insist on the stupid 1980s and 70s info disclosure policy 
I mean this is from their website 
واعتبر في هذا السياق أن خصوصية المؤسسة العسكرية المتعلقة بسرية بعض الاقتناءات الثقيلة الخاضعة لواجب التحفظ لا يجب أن تكون مبررا لممارسة أي نوع من الرقابة عليها سواء كانت ادارية أو قضائية أو برلمانية مستعرضا في هذا الصدد ما قامت به الوزارة من اجراءات في مجال الحوكمة الرشيدة
Like
The heck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Depends what kind of equipment we're talking about
> If you mean for individuals and special forces then we're getting lots of that and on a weekly and monthly basis, you should see what a typical RCA soldier looks like right now...
> If you mean heavy stuff then yes, nothing new unfortunately after the DAMEN deal except few rumors about the new fighter replacing the F5.
> The ministry still insist on the stupid 1980s and 70s info disclosure policy
> I mean this is from their website
> واعتبر في هذا السياق أن خصوصية المؤسسة العسكرية المتعلقة بسرية بعض الاقتناءات الثقيلة الخاضعة لواجب التحفظ لا يجب أن تكون مبررا لممارسة أي نوع من الرقابة عليها سواء كانت ادارية أو قضائية أو برلمانية مستعرضا في هذا الصدد ما قامت به الوزارة من اجراءات في مجال الحوكمة الرشيدة
> Like
> The heck?


Yeah mostly heavy ones.

As for the secrecy of it... I understand, after all we've got neighbours that are checking every of our strategic procurement... that's what we get to be in the Top 5 military power who seek regional dominance...

We've got enemies everywhere...who knows what they can do with informations like the Mrap leaked contract or that strategic damen ship...

I wonder if someone in the Army knows that Almost every country is publishing their Defence contracts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Morocco has placed an order for M4 assault rifles to equip its special forces.

The information is announced by the US Department of Defense. In a document published on it's website, it explains that the arms manufacturing company Colt's Manufacturing Co. LLC has won a contract worth more than $ 57 million ($ 57,722,819) to provide M4 assault rifles for Morocco, Jordan, Afghanistan, Senegal, *Tunisia* and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

fachfouch said:


> Morocco has placed an order for M4 assault rifles to equip its special forces.
> 
> The information is announced by the US Department of Defense. In a document published on it's website, it explains that the arms manufacturing company Colt's Manufacturing Co. LLC has won a contract worth more than $ 57 million ($ 57,722,819) to provide M4 assault rifles for Morocco, Jordan, Afghanistan, Senegal, *Tunisia* and Pakistan.


Tunisia should have chosen a bigger caliber rifle, even American are steering clear from it...That probably the reason they are offering it to export...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Tunisia should have chosen a bigger caliber rifle, even American are steering clear from it...That probably the reason they are offering it to export...


It's for Special forces/Related forces. Where Bigger caliber is unnecessary.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Tunisia should have chosen a bigger caliber rifle, even American are steering clear from it...That probably the reason they are offering it to export...


you mean AK 74 with big *** recoil 
I prefer the Australian F90 ( EF 88 ) assault rifle no need to retrain the army from Bullpup to standard rifle and 
F90 is combat proven with Australian Defence Force in Afghanistan


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> It's for Special forces/Related forces. Where Bigger caliber is unnecessary.


Not necessarily true...Not all the firefights are CQB..



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> you mean AK 74 with big *** recoil
> I prefer the Australian F90 ( EF 88 ) assault rifle no need to retrain the army from Bullpup to standard rifle and
> F90 is combat proven with Australian Defence Force in Afghanistan


When you talk, combat proven, then the AK is there by itself with no contender...For the kick..if it handled right , the kick is almost negligeable..just like any other rifle...Personally, it is my preference...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Not necessarily true...Not all the firefights are CQB..
> 
> 
> When you talk, combat proven, then the AK is there by itself with no contender...For the kick..if it handled right , the kick is almost negligeable..just like any other rifle...Personally, it is my preference...



If you believe that special forces "need" 7.62 more than their 5.56 counterpart... Then so be it.
Ofc they have 7.62 in special missions... But most of Special forces around this globe use 5.56, because of their particular missions that need them to be Compact/fast/lightweight..

Spetsnaz themselves use mostly the AKS-74U a 5.45 ver.

As for your second post... AKs compared to their western equivalent for the sake of "Making it" the national rifle is lacking quite few things... Not as accurate/Ergonomic/recoils/Heavier and so on.

Countries who got the possibility to choose and the money, never choose the AK as their main National Rifle. AT Least nowadays


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> If you believe that special forces "need" 7.62 more than their 5.56 counterpart... Then so be it.
> Ofc they have 7.62 in special missions... But most of Special forces around this globe use 5.56, because of their particular missions that need them to be Compact/fast/lightweight..


 .
Believe me the compact composite M4 carried by the SF , fully equipped with light, laser and optics is heavy...


> Spetsnaz themselves use mostly the AKS-74U a 5.45 ver.



It has to do more with ballistics and the ability to carry more ammo..just like their western counterpart..The 5.45 has the characteristics of fragmenting thus causing more flesh damage at short distance ..ideal ammo in close quarter combat...all the SF are switching to 6.5 mm due to its trajectory which stays flat in longer distance, very accurate and deadlier than the 5.45


> As for your second post... AKs compared to their western equivalent for the sake of "Making it" the national rifle is lacking quite few things... Not as accurate/Ergonomic/recoils/Heavier and so on.


I disagree with you , since I am very accointed very well , with both ..and own both...Believe me in a firefight, I will take the AK over any gun..even naked..without the add ons...American soldiers who participated in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq preferred them tool over their own assigned rifle..



> Countries who got the possibility to choose and the money, never choose the AK as their main National Rifle. AT Least nowadays


That is not all true..The Ak is an affordable weapon, less complicated and easy to maintain for troops I’ll educated, very reliable and deadly in savvy hand...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Steyr and all his version is very reliable and very compact with a 16 inch barrel ( full length ) co steyr is good for all kind of warfare even cqc/cqb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Very interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045301252698066944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045308880421638145

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Very interesting
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045301252698066944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045308880421638145



We are also participating with our F-(1)5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> We are also participating with our F-(1)5



Why though
Hhhhhhhh
I'm quite curious
The exercise will also last for some time so that's something
Heard our saudi friends are sending 4-6 F15s
Our lads might use the TAF F5s as aggressors, to maybe play the role of Iranian F5s


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> We are also participating with our F-(1)5


hh the Saudi F15 Pilots gonna be humilated with our Pilots Superior Skills ( like the one who humilated USAF F16 in 92 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Why though
> Hhhhhhhh
> I'm quite curious
> The exercise will also last for some time so that's something
> Heard our saudi friends are sending 4-6 F15s
> Our lads might use the TAF F5s as aggressors, to maybe play the role of Iranian F5s



I think it's actually the first time With KSA in such "long" exercice.
Maybe they want something out of it... Or Hope for Something...Or We do...





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> hh the Saudi F15 Pilots gonna be humilated with our Pilots Superior Skills ( like the one who humilated USAF F16 in 92 )



Unfortunately we will never know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> hh the Saudi F15 Pilots gonna be humilated with our Pilots Superior Skills ( like the one who humilated USAF F16 in 92 )



Our pilots are basically hand picked, well trained and quite good, yes, but the Saudis as well have some top notch pilots with record hours of flight, rigorous training and experience in actual wars.
I think we will learn a lot from them.
Arrogance here has no basis and is just uncalled for.



HannibalBarca said:


> I think it's actually the first time With KSA in such "long" exercice.
> Maybe they want something out of it... Or Hope for Something...Or We do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we will never know...



Think what I'm thinking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Think what I'm thinking ?


What could be your thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> What could be your thinking?



Our lads have their eyes on something maybe
I dunno a new aircraft Saudis are used to?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Our lads have their eyes on something maybe
> I dunno a new aircraft Saudis are used to?


Interesting 

But Someone under my bed keep telling me "Mezel nstana fel Khaliji gift aka F-5..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Interesting
> 
> But Someone under my bed keep telling me "Mezel nstana fel Khaliji gift aka F-5..."



Hopefully not lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Hopefully not lol


Tbh you never know...
And if that indeed is the case...let's hope no Journalist/Camera is allowed around that "ceremony" of shame...

I don't even want to know about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

I think that the saudis are training to counter the Iranian f-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> I think that the saudis are training to counter the Iranian f-5


They already have F-5 and talented pilots for it.
And F-5 against modern fighters has no value... it's only a piece of metal...

Flying it is just suicidal against a potent air force... I wouldn't even go near any moderatly equipped terro area like Afghanistan or Syria or Yemen... It will be suicidal...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

the saudi's f-5 already retired and the tension is rising between ksa and iran dramatically after the recent attack (besides the already existing hostility between them one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> the saudi's f-5 already retired and the tension is rising between ksa and iran dramatically after the recent attack (besides the already existing hostility between them one)


F-5 aren't a threat. Those planes will mostly fall before leaving the Iranian Airspace...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i prefer we dn't get shit from ksa we don't need anything from of it


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i prefer we dn't get shit from ksa we don't need anything from of it


If the Sauds give anything, that means that Tunisians troops will join their coalition in Yemen..There is nothing free in this world, especially when it comes from Arabs..It will be lace with poison..that only them know its recèpe.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> If the Sauds give anything, that means that Tunisians troops will join their coalition in Yemen..There is nothing free in this world, especially when it comes from Arabs..It will be lace with poison..that only them know its recèpe.


even if they give us our army have his values we will not go hhh who you think we are


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> even if they give us our army have his values we will not go hhh who you think we are


Never say never...You talk, just like if Tunisians, Moroccans or Algerians have something to say in the matter...if it should develop...


----------



## Gomig-21

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> hh the Saudi F15 Pilots gonna be humilated with our Pilots Superior Skills ( like the one who humilated USAF F16 in 92 )



Niiiiice. Love the patriotism with a sprinkle of heavy nationalism. 



Hamilcar said:


> Our lads have their eyes on something maybe
> I dunno a new aircraft Saudis are used to?



A new contract with Boeing for 12 F-15s? Wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> A new contract with Boeing for 12 F-15s? Wouldn't that be fun.



Well if they do... TN will officially go bankrupt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Well if they do... TN will officially go bankrupt...



There are ways to fund them in long-term processes to ease the burden, and if any of the recent US/Tunisia relations are any indication, it's not a far fetched proposition. I also don't think a batch of -- new or even former -- F-16s would be a bad thing at all. I think the US is the best way for Tunisia to go with a fighter upgrade. The F-15 might be a bit of a stretch, but I don't see why a batch of F-16s or even F/A-18s wouldn't be ideal for Tunisia.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> There are ways to fund them in long-term processes to ease the burden, and if any of the recent US/Tunisia relations are any indication, it's not a far fetched proposition. I also don't think a batch of -- new or even former -- F-16s would be a bad thing at all. I think the US is the best way for Tunisia to go with a fighter upgrade. The F-15 might be a bit of a stretch, but I don't see why a batch of F-16s or even F/A-18s wouldn't be ideal for Tunisia.



Even more loans for TN and it will be her End...
And Jets aren't a "crucial" necessity" for TN... Therefore putting Billions in it, is useless for the Country. Better strengthen the Land Forces/Naval forces for now. That are a priority for current TN problems.

If they want they can Add more Light Attack Helis for Support if they wish, but New shiny Jet's is "IMO" useless for now.

But, If we have to choose something, to "modernize" our Air Force, then Used F-16 with recent updates is what we should go for. F-15 isn't interesting for our current Air Force doctrine.

But if Money, isn't a problem in the Future, I will personally prefer Few Dozens of Rafale.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Even more loans for TN and it will be her End...
> And Jets aren't a "crucial" necessity" for TN... Therefore putting Billions in it, is useless for the Country. Better strengthen the Land Forces/Naval forces for now. That are a priority for current TN problems.
> 
> If they want they can Add more Light Attack Helis for Support if they wish, but New shiny Jet's is "IMO" useless for now.
> 
> But, If we have to choose something, to "modernize" our Air Force, then Used F-16 with recent updates is what we should go for. F-15 isn't interesting for our current Air Force doctrine.
> 
> But if Money, isn't a problem in the Future, I will personally prefer Few Dozens of Rafale.



I can see the logic in that, absolutely. Our friend @Mootaz-khelifi doesn't agree with your last sentence whatsoever, you know that, right? 

But here's a question for you: You say "And Jets aren't a "crucial" necessity" for TN... Therefore putting Billions in it, is useless for the Country," and while Tunisia is a relatively small country, it is in a strategic considering the turmoil to its east and potential problems penetrating from the west and southwest. That being said, is 12 F-5s (while IMO they are outstanding aircraft and in mint condition) enough to adequately capable of protecting the country's full land and coastal territory? Even if current warfare strategy has seriously shifted from great battlegrounds to anti-terrorism, the aerial aspect has also changed in the sense that patrolling and long-distance precision targeting has actually become even more important a much larger role for all air forces in the region than prior to the WOT. I think "useless" is a bit harsh TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I can see the logic in that, absolutely. Our friend @Mootaz-khelifi doesn't agree with your last sentence whatsoever, you know that, right?
> 
> But here's a question for you: You say "And Jets aren't a "crucial" necessity" for TN... Therefore putting Billions in it, is useless for the Country," and while Tunisia is a relatively small country, it is in a strategic considering the turmoil to its east and potential problems penetrating from the west and southwest. That being said, is 12 F-5s (while IMO they are outstanding aircraft and in mint condition) enough to adequately capable of protecting the country's full land and coastal territory? Even if current warfare strategy has seriously shifted from great battlegrounds to anti-terrorism, the aerial aspect has also changed in the sense that patrolling and long-distance precision targeting has actually become even more important a much larger role for all air forces in the region than prior to the WOT. I think "useless" is a bit harsh TBH.



Indeed Sweds are his favorite.

As for F-15, It's mostly a Question of Price. With 12 pcs of them you can get almost 3 times more in F-16 with relative recent versions and With lower cost per Hour and Maintenance.
Added to that, TN pilots seems to be trained or at least familiar with the F-16 platform, according to some leaked images/docs from the past...

So ,my "uselessness" about F-15 was more about it's usage in the TN equation than it's specifications.

As for If TN need an Air force, Yes ofc, she needs one(already have one, but let's say it's meaningless). But Do we need one (like other countries in the region) now? When the core branches of our military aren't fully operational/Equipped yet? I believe Extra spending on such equipments in our current situation isn't the right move, Since Our West Brother isn't going to attack us neither our East one ( Tbh even he does, he has nothing except land forces/ Guerrilla lvl equipment)

Since our "Air" Doctrine/necessity need to be low cost/close support... I believe Attack helis like the OHs is a better investment than Jets. At least in those coming years.

Hopefully in the future, if the money is back in the pocket, Investment in more advanced aircraft should be a priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> A new contract with Boeing for 12 F-15s? Wouldn't that be fun.



Would literally blow up a party if that happens 



HannibalBarca said:


> Well if they do... TN will officially go bankrupt...



Unleeeeess the Saudis are willing to help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Unleeeeess the Saudis are willing to help


Saudis giving a multi Billion loan to TN for Fighter jets... I already imagine the protest sur L'Avenue...
Average Joe will be: "The country is falling and El Beji is buying planes... Dégage! Dégage!... El Kassas Président!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Saudis giving a multi Billion loan to TN for Fighter jets... I already imagine the protest sur L'Avenue...
> Average Joe will be: "The country is falling and El Beji is buying planes... Dégage! Dégage!... El Kassas Président!"



Most probably they'd claim as well that we're sending soldiers to Yemen or something


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Most probably they'd claim as well that we're sending soldiers to Yemen or something


TN is already in the "Alliance" but mostly as a "moral" support. They know, we can't send soldiers or anything of that matter.
I suppose it has something to do with the "Arab Nato" thingy... Since it's open for new members and we aren't in it yet. So maybe a move of persuasion to come in, as a "look what we can offer" thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

usgn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

fachfouch said:


> usgn
> View attachment 501740
> View attachment 501741


Why the snorkel is put backwards...Should its role is to feed fresh air to the engine?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Why the snorkel is put backwards...Should its role is to feed fresh air to the engine?


Fixed one meant for river passage.
(Most Modern) Military vehicles are already designed with proper intakes for all Environment.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Indeed Sweds are his favorite.
> 
> As for F-15, It's mostly a Question of Price. With 12 pcs of them you can get almost 3 times more in F-16 with relative recent versions and With lower cost per Hour and Maintenance.
> Added to that, TN pilots seems to be trained or at least familiar with the F-16 platform, according to some leaked images/docs from the past...
> 
> So ,my "uselessness" about F-15 was more about it's usage in the TN equation than it's specifications.
> 
> As for If TN need an Air force, Yes ofc, she needs one(already have one, but let's say it's meaningless). But Do we need one (like other countries in the region) now? When the core branches of our military aren't fully operational/Equipped yet? I believe Extra spending on such equipments in our current situation isn't the right move, Since Our West Brother isn't going to attack us neither our East one ( Tbh even he does, he has nothing except land forces/ Guerrilla lvl equipment)
> 
> Since our "Air" Doctrine/necessity need to be low cost/close support... I believe Attack helis like the OHs is a better investment than Jets. At least in those coming years.
> 
> Hopefully in the future, if the money is back in the pocket, Investment in more advanced aircraft should be a priority.


Indeed Swedish JAS 39 C/D are what i love 
TBH Anything but french or eastren 
Rafale is very costy For Tunisia our fragil economy i think JAS is best choice and if we got C/D we can easly Upgrade it to E/F




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Indeed Swedish JAS 39 C/D are what i love
> TBH Anything but french or eastren
> Rafale is very costy For Tunisia our fragil economy i think JAS is best choice and if we got C/D we can easly Upgrade it to E/F
> View attachment 501785
> 
> ​



That's why I said "if we've got the money for" I will go for the Rafale. Since it's almost the perfect multi-role fighter in the jungle.
Otherwise With our current financial situation, I think few Dozens Used F-16s with recent version will be our go-to.
Many pilots are Familiar with; It's Cheap; Good a his job; Low cost Maintenance and Pcs. Sub-sys or/and Munitions could be sourced from many countries at interesting discount prices, like Turkey catalogue of Missiles.

Ps: as for your picture about prices, The price per hour is way lower right now, Few ex-Rafale pilots spoke about it on specialized Air Force French Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Saudi F-15s over the Nile Delta on their way to Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Saudi F-15s over the Nile Delta on their way to Tunisia.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048311405764661248

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamilcar

RSAF's F15s in Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fachfouch

Saudi-Tunisian joint air exercises concluded.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050095405160116225

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

@HannibalBarca 

hope Gen Hajjem is happy because of something we don't know about yet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> hope Gen Hajjem is happy because of something we don't know about yet


Maybe he's happy they are leaving... He can come 2 hours later and leave his desk 2 hours earlier...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Maybe he's happy they are leaving... He can come 2 hours later and leave his desk 2 hours earlier...



might be the reason of that kerch as well
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian army's media coverage really angers me they're really getting payed for nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> Tunisian army's media coverage really angers me they're really getting payed for nothing .



the performance is just scandalous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

also did we participate with a single f-5 , because it appears to be so in all the photos

is this really our GIM XD ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

fachfouch said:


> also did we participate with a single f-5 , because it appears to be so in all the photos
> 
> is this really our GIM XD ?
> View attachment 504772



we participated with 7 F5s
and yes GIM
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

and still rolling

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> and still rolling
> View attachment 505455


white stripes ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> white stripes ???


old camo probably

the Tunisian navy celebrate it's 60th anniversary
so they made a parade during 5+5 naval exercise with participation of Moroccan , French , UK , Italy , Libya , Greece , Spain , Portugal, Algerian , china and american Navies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

A single f-5 sqn with 10 aircraft is the sole fighter sqn in Tunis af. According to wiki is that correct ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

khanasifm said:


> A single f-5 sqn with 10 aircraft is the sole fighter sqn in Tunis af. According to wiki is that correct ?



One sqn with 15 F5s
One sqn with 12 L59T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Hamilcar said:


> One sqn with 15 F5s
> One sqn with 12 L59T



14 F5s*
we lost one today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

:'( it's like loosing one of your kids ... oh wait sorry...like loosing a grandpa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

fachfouch said:


> :'( it's like loosing one of your kids ... oh wait sorry...like loosing a grandpa


PILOT SAFE?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> PILOT SAFE?


yes he was safe thanks to him ejecting and using life boat from the F5 ( mostly in the ejected seat )

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

14 F-5 to go... and maybe we can get new ones (With no casualties ofc)
At this rate... My bet for new flying toys will be around 2-3 Years before the Arrival of the Dajjal...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> 14 F-5 to go... and maybe we can get new ones (With no casualties ofc)
> At this rate... My bet for new flying toys will be around 2-3 Years before the Arrival of the Dajjal...



The Dajjal must be arriving in 2022 or 2023 then 
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> The Dajjal must be arriving in 2022 or 2023 then
> lol


Well... As things are going right now... I ain't be surprised if He knocks at our door very soon...
And what a Waste of money... If we get them all good and shiny before his arrival...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

an increase in the ministry of defense and interior budgets for 2019
ministry of defense: 1 billion dollar/ 2.9 billion dinar the increase is 700 million dinar
ministry of interior : little bit more than 1 billion dollar/3.1 billion dinar the increase is 213 million dinar

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Hamilcar

what do you think guys?
just a casual visit or there's more to it?
@HannibalBarca @fachfouch 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056829485633417216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> what do you think guys?
> just a casual visit or there's more to it?
> @HannibalBarca @fachfouch
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056829485633417216


Curiosity I'd say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Hamilcar said:


> what do you think guys?
> just a casual visit or there's more to it?
> @HannibalBarca @fachfouch
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056829485633417216


a Moroccan who attended the expo said that the Tunisian delegation was very interested in the cobra , he said that they visited not just the chopper but also the simulation and training equipment area of it in bell's corner .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> a Moroccan who attended the expo said that the Tunisian delegation was very interested in the cobra , he said that they visited not just the chopper but also the simulation and training equipment area of it in bell's corner .


that my friend not ordinary Cobra or superCobra but the AH1Z Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

The fourth and last opv 1400 crossing the Bosphorus going to binzert*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

@Frogman I' will be interested in your Typical Analysis/POV/Pros/Cons etc... if possible.
Not much material to work on...But it's a rare sight to get on vid for TN... You get more footage of NK training/OP tbh... but still...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061928150119133189

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

great video i wished for a longer more detailed version

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063042473449213952
hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063042473449213952
> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Where did he get that from? a report? news?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

I don't know I asked him for his source .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063383881741676544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

fachfouch said:


> The fourth and last opv 1400 crossing the Bosphorus going to binzert*
> View attachment 518587
> View attachment 518588
> View attachment 518589
> *


In which role, the Tunisian Navy is using it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> In which role, the Tunisian Navy is using it?


Border control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


>


Not bad..need a little more tuning ...speed grouping, cohesion and concentration..but not bad at all, there some other forces , that I will not name, even decade of being in existence are still performing badly...Kudos guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamadou

So 8 Black Hawks total, thought they were 12, no?

https://www.dvidshub.net/news/300860/tunisia-accepts-delivery-last-eight-black-hawks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mamadou said:


> So 8 Black Hawks total, thought they were 12, no?
> 
> https://www.dvidshub.net/news/300860/tunisia-accepts-delivery-last-eight-black-hawks



4 Left BH are "special ones" for delivery in 2020. (According to Media releases in 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

I hope they increase the number


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065345613527695361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> I hope they increase the number
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065345613527695361


If Bell's get retired in the near future, then more BH will follow.
If it's a 1:1 replacement, then we could "hope" for around 15-20 pcs more.

With our current Army/needs, 35-40pcs (utility helis) are largely enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

You know what I think, I think the Tunisian military should do is buy either f-16's or comparable fighters to replace or complement their f-5's or an even better idea would be asking Saudi Arabia for their older Panavia Tornados by paying them. I know that the Panavia Tornado is old but Saudi Arabia is retiring them soon and although I know some people don't like Saudi Arabia they recently held activities with Tunisia. After all Tunisia isn't the richest country in North Africa and Panavia Tornados or F-16s would improve self defense. I know I might be wrong since I'm not from Tunisia so correct me please.


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> You know what I think, I think the Tunisian military should do is buy either f-16's or comparable fighters to replace or complement their f-5's or an even better idea would be asking Saudi Arabia for their older Panavia Tornados by paying them. I know that the Panavia Tornado is old but Saudi Arabia is retiring them soon and although I know some people don't like Saudi Arabia they recently held activities with Tunisia. After all Tunisia isn't the richest country in North Africa and Panavia Tornados or F-16s would improve self defense. I know I might be wrong since I'm not from Tunisia so correct me please.



You are free to have your own opinion. Whatever you are from TN or not.
And Yes, IMO TN should go for F-16's (Refurbished ones) for now, if she wish to beef up her Air Force, at a lower cost.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> You are free to have your own opinion. Whatever you are from TN or not.
> And Yes, IMO TN should go for F-16's (Refurbished ones) for now, if she wish to beef up her Air Force, at a lower cost.


But you don't think Panavia Tornados are a good idea? I'm sure parts are produced still and the are probably going to rot in the air boneyard.


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> But you don't think Panavia Tornados are a good idea? I'm sure parts are produced still and the are probably going to rot in the air boneyard.


Tornados are capable. But The F-16s are better. At least for TN needs and Doctrine.
As for KSA... they "promised" us their retired F-5... years ago... Still nothing and TN didn't ask again...Let alone Tornados.
And Pilots seems to be more familiar with F-16.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Tornados are capable. But The F-16s are better. At least for TN needs and Doctrine.
> As for KSA... they "promised" us their retired F-5... years ago... Still nothing and TN didn't ask again...Let alone Tornados.
> And Pilots seems to be more familiar with F-16.


Do you know how much money Tunisia sets aside for new fighters? I saw that that are a major non-nato ally so maybe that could help with purchasing a new fighter from America and its allies in Europe especially that are retiring their f-16's in favor of f-35s or newer fighters. There is a lot they could do but the funds are hard to come by I get it. Jordan did that with their f-16's from the Netherlands. One other thing I was meaning to ask was about their tanks. M60 tanks are getting rather old by now. Do they have a plan for either putting in a 120 mm turret or upgrading fire controls system or armor? Or are they going to buy new tanks? I'm sorry for annoying you but I have been interested in middle eastern countries militaries for the past year almost and want good militaries for all.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

YvngEngineer said:


> Do you know how much money Tunisia sets aside for new fighters? I saw that that are a major non-nato ally so maybe that could help with purchasing a new fighter from America and its allies in Europe especially that are retiring their f-16's in favor of f-35s or newer fighters. There is a lot they could do but the funds are hard to come by I get it. Jordan did that with their f-16's from the Netherlands. One other thing I was meaning to ask was about their tanks. M60 tanks are getting rather old by now. Do they have a plan for either putting in a 120 mm turret or upgrading fire controls system or armor? Or are they going to buy new tanks? I'm sorry for annoying you but I have been interested in middle eastern countries militaries for the past year almost and want good militaries for all.


hello ... so let me get in the discussion as i always say i see JAS 39 Better fr tunisia yes the unit price might be higher but the flight hour cost is way less .... and about the M60 maybe Upgrade to the Turkish M60A3M

Pictures to M60A3 M















about the f16 vs jas 39

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> Do you know how much money Tunisia sets aside for new fighters? I saw that that are a major non-nato ally so maybe that could help with purchasing a new fighter from America and its allies in Europe especially that are retiring their f-16's in favor of f-35s or newer fighters. There is a lot they could do but the funds are hard to come by I get it. Jordan did that with their f-16's from the Netherlands. One other thing I was meaning to ask was about their tanks. M60 tanks are getting rather old by now. Do they have a plan for either putting in a 120 mm turret or upgrading fire controls system or armor? Or are they going to buy new tanks? I'm sorry for annoying you but I have been interested in middle eastern countries militaries for the past year almost and want good militaries for all.



There is no concrete plan to purchase Fighters, it's just speculation. But the need to rebuild a modern Air Force is pressing/needed for the country. And taking into account TN limited Defense Budget, few fighters come in minds, according to current alliances, like the F-16.
But TN could also get new ones from other manufacturer, like the Gripen per example. It's all a matter of "Loan" from the Seller.

Tanks like Fighters are not a priority for TN, since Money neither "Enemies" are around to fulfill a need to rapidly renew those equipment. As for Upgrades, it's a possibility (like TR versions), but I, Hope they don't and just get few modern ones.

TN is rebuilding a modern army from the ground, by the limited budget and Current threat she got. So much of the investment is toward Counter-Terro branch with their respective equipment (MRAPs/Infantry training & equipment/Helis/light naval ships etc...)
After that, She will mostly turn to complete the end of the canvas, but till then Years will pass, maybe decade(s) and hopefully an economy boost...otherwise Dreams will stay dreams.

And last, you don't bother me, neither anyone here... other TN members could also give you more adequate answers.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> hello ... so let me get in the discussion as i always say i see JAS 39 Better fr tunisia yes the unit price might be higher but the flight hour cost is way less .... and about the M60 maybe Upgrade to the Turkish M60A3M
> 
> Pictures to M60A3 M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the f16 vs jas 39


You may be right about the Jas 39 but I don't know much about it. Isn't that tank upgraded by Israel? I know North Africans have a better relationship with Israel then Levantine Arabs but I honestly would choose the Phoenix upgrade from Jordan. Israelis would probably charge more to Tunisia than Jordan would and they both have 120 mm gun and fire control system. I personally like the Falcon Turret made by Jordan but unfortunately it isn't being pursued anymore. The unmanned turret would really be a good thing for me because that is the future of tanks. Also an active protection system such as the Leds-150 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEDS-150.


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> You may be right about the Jas 39 but I don't know much about it. Isn't that tank upgraded by Israel? I know North Africans have a better relationship with Israel then Levantine Arabs but I honestly would choose the Phoenix upgrade from Jordan. Israelis would probably charge more to Tunisia than Jordan would and they both have 120 mm gun and fire control system. I personally like the Falcon Turret made by Jordan but unfortunately it isn't being pursued anymore. The unmanned turret would really be a good thing for me because that is the future of tanks.



You have better chance to find a Pro-Israel dude in Iran than in N-Africa...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> You have better chance to find a Pro-Israel dude in Iran than in N-Africa...


Do you think that they should upgrade their defence industry or even start one? It could be simple such as ammo and move onto vehicles made under license. I for one would be willing to work in the Middle East once I got a degree. They could even upgrade the tanks themselves if provided with materials. I'm currently trying to work in the Gulf or Jordan inshaallah. Nowadays you can't trust anybody to steadily provide you with arms because they could become your enemies at any time. Please provided your opinion on this subject and correct me if they have already started building a defence industry.


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> Do you think that they should upgrade their defence industry or even start one? It could be simple such as ammo and move onto vehicles made under license. I for one would be willing to work in the Middle East once I got a degree. They could even upgrade the tanks themselves if provided with materials. I'm currently trying to work in the Gulf or Jordan inshaallah. Nowadays you can't trust anybody to steadily provide you with arms because they could become your enemies at any time. Please provided your opinion on this subject and correct me if they have already started building a defence industry.


It's all a matter of scale. and (needs)
TN army is small and will remain as such for a very long time... at least if she doesn't get "conquest" ideas in the coming decades...
Therefore Indigenous product is an economical constraint even though it's needed for security.
The next best thing is "Licencing"... it's isn't perfect, but local companies could acquire knowledge in the meantime...but it's far from self sustainability.

TN is already making her own small ammo, nothing special. TN is making her own Patrol boats (except Engine/Armament/Sys) and many other little things.
There is recently news of local manufacturing of some Defense equipment from TR, but that's it.

In Conclusion, TN will remain extremely dependent for a very very long time and the Defense industry will stay very very limited.


----------



## Philip the Arab

I was thinking for defence but I was also thinking of helping allies. Who knows when another war will break out between two middle eastern countries although I would assume they would stay neutral in a war between Algeria and Morocco because of their bad position. Squashed between Algeria and Libya. But I know Algeria wouldn't attack Tunisia if they were neutral. Of course I would side with Morocco because they would eventually win. Also I'm not sure about it but they might particapte in other conflicts in the Levant and gulf. I don't usually learn about Morocco so I might be wrong about their foreign policy.


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> I was thinking for defence but I was also thinking of helping allies. Who knows when another war will break out between two middle eastern countries although I would assume they would stay neutral in a war between Algeria and Morocco because of their bad position. Squashed between Algeria and Libya. But I know Algeria wouldn't attack Tunisia if they were neutral. Of course I would side with Morocco because they would eventually win. Also I'm not sure about it but they might particapte in other conflicts in the Levant and gulf. I don't usually learn about Morocco so I might be wrong about their foreign policy.



In a war btw Algeria and Morocco, TN will stay neutral. But such war is unlikely despite tensions, it's very hard to believe both population will support their respective gov if they wish to go to war.
And increasing Defense capabilities on the sole purpose of "Defending" herself when nothing around her is a threat or helping allies in an hypothetical war is not really in TN mind and pockets right now.

As for the winner of Algeria vs Morocco... ALG has largely better chance to win, at least if you take into account their defense capabilities as of today compared to MAR.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> In a war btw Algeria and Morocco, TN will stay neutral. But such war is unlikely despite tensions, it's very hard to believe both population will support their respective gov if they wish to go to war.
> And increasing Defense capabilities on the sole purpose of "Defending" herself when nothing around her is a threat or helping allies in an hypothetical war is not really in TN mind and pockets right now.
> 
> As for the winner of Algeria vs Morocco... ALG has way better chance to win, at least if you take into account their defense capabilities as of today compared to MAR.


I was considering allies which would be Saudi Arabia in my opinion would support Morocco and the U.S. might considering that Morocco is a major non nato ally. I don't think Russia would really get involved with boots on the ground but maybe monetary wise. I honestly think many gulf are maybe Jordan would help Morocco especially considering Algerias shaky relationship with gulf countries. Egypt might help Morocco which if they did would be a turning point especially if they could send air power. Tell me if my opinions are correct. Thank you.

I just found this article from defence news saying that the Netherlands is retiring its f-16's. https://www.defensenews.com/air/2017/01/27/as-f-35-comes-online-norway-to-scrap-f-16-fleet/. If Tunisia could wait until 2021 they could buy 20-30 depending on the price but would be presumably cheap considering that Netherlands has no need for F-16s when they are getting f-35's. The seems like a cheap way to get f-16's but Jordan might buy them first considering they have already bought some. Also heard about Belgium getting f-35. They will probably sell their f-16s too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

YvngEngineer said:


> I was considering allies which would be Saudi Arabia in my opinion would support Morocco and the U.S. might considering that Morocco is a major non nato ally. I don't think Russia would really get involved with boots on the ground but maybe monetary wise. I honestly think many gulf are maybe Jordan would help Morocco especially considering Algerias shaky relationship with gulf countries. Egypt might help Morocco which if they did would be a turning point especially if they could send air power. Tell me if my opinions are correct. Thank you.



ALG got RU&EU and MAR got (by default) the US&EU
With just that you know, it's (almost) not going to happen, at least right now/soon.

The "Support" will shift according to who "Started" it. Therefore if it's a war upon "mutual conflict" then the maximum support is mostly $ and international support. and that's it.
N-African population in general aren't seeing the Gulf as reliable allies/partners. And their respective Gov neither, but for the sake of Biz, they play the game.

In Conclusion, in my opinion, A war is unlikely and the international support for each side will be limited/Blocked. But that's only my opinion... nothing more, nothing less.



YvngEngineer said:


> I just found this article from defence news saying that the Netherlands is retiring its f-16's. https://www.defensenews.com/air/2017/01/27/as-f-35-comes-online-norway-to-scrap-f-16-fleet/. If Tunisia could wait until 2021 they could buy 20-30 depending on the price but would be presumably cheap considering that Netherlands has no need for F-16s when they are getting f-35's. The seems like a cheap way to get f-16's but Jordan might buy them first considering they have already bought some. Also heard about Belgium getting f-35. They will probably sell their f-16s too.



Yes, many F-16 are getting retired, that's why IMO, F-16 will get the favorite spot in a potential TN Air Force (at lower cost)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> ALG got RU&EU and MAR got (by default) the US&EU
> With just that you know, it's (almost) not going to happen, at least right now/soon.
> 
> The "Support" will shift according to who "Started" it. Therefore if it's a war upon "mutual conflict" then the maximum support is mostly $ and international support. and that's it.
> N-African population in general aren't seeing the Gulf as reliable allies/partners. And their respective Gov neither, but for the sake of Biz, they play the game.
> 
> In Conclusion, in my opinion, A war is unlikely and the international support for each side will be limited/Blocked. But that's only my opinion... nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, many F-16 are getting retired, that's why IMO, F-16 will get the favorite spot in a potential TN Air Force (at lower cost)


Anyway mate nice talking to you. Hopefully Tunisian military will grow stronger and maybe get promised jets from Saudi Arabia. I might post here later but again nice talking to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> I was thinking for defence but I was also thinking of helping allies. Who knows when another war will break out between two middle eastern countries although I would assume they would stay neutral in a war between Algeria and Morocco because of their bad position. Squashed between Algeria and Libya. But I know Algeria wouldn't attack Tunisia if they were neutral. Of course I would side with Morocco because they would eventually win. Also I'm not sure about it but they might particapte in other conflicts in the Levant and gulf. I don't usually learn about Morocco so I might be wrong about their foreign policy.


 you can bring all the dumbs armies of the Arab world, Jordanian included in the side of Morocco, they will never beat the Algerian armed forces in their worst day! All Arab states , Moslem states with a western quarantine tried to do exactly that and failed to overcome the Algerian armed forces at a time where Russia was in deep shit and could not lend us hand...Among all the league of the Crabs, we had just Tunisian that left us a breathing room and that was enough...
As always Tunisia has her back covered and no state will ever harm Tunisia..
For an Algerian/ Moroccan war, is not happening as long Bouteflika is president and as long as the Moh VI sticks to his threats with a fool mouth and a mouthpiece press..The day he threatens militarily Algeria, that will be the end the Moroccan kingdom as we know it..
And Algeria doesn’t have to invade Morocco, all she has to do is smile to the Rif, and that will end Morocco...
Having said that, it is not the same with the Polisario. The Polisario is waiting for Bouteflika’s death to start rolling back the Moroccan from their territory...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> you can bring all the dumbs armies of the Arab world, Jordanian included in the side of Morocco, they will never beat the Algerian armed forces in their worst day! All Arab states , Moslem states with a western quarantine tried to do exactly that and failed to overcome the Algerian armed forces at a time where Russia was in deep shit and could not lend us hand...Among all the league of the Crabs, we had just Tunisian that left us a breathing room and that was enough...
> As always Tunisia has her back covered and no state will ever harm Tunisia..
> For an Algerian/ Moroccan war, is not happening as long Bouteflika is president and as long as the Moh VI sticks to his threats with a fool mouth and a mouthpiece press..The day he threatens militarily Algeria, that will be the end the Moroccan kingdom as we know it..
> And Algeria doesn’t have to invade Morocco, all she has to do is smile to the Rif, and that will end Morocco...
> Having said that, it is not the same with the Polisario. The Polisario is waiting for Bouteflika’s death to start rolling back the Moroccan from their territory...


You do realise I was talking about the U.S. right? The U.S. would absolutely shit on Algeria. And I was talking about the arab states air force's which combined are much bigger than the Algerians. If your talking about the Algerian civil war that wasant an actual war. I assure you if the real armies of arab states had intervened they would have shit on Algeria. You wouldn't even need ground troops. Air force jets of the Gulf states are much more numerous than the Algerian air force. I know you're thinking oh the Gulf states wouldn't intervente but if it's in their interest they can claim were defending an "ally". Why the hell do you spell muslims Moslem? That word is from hundreds of years ago. Do you live under a rock? You don't get the Algerian civil war was a proxy war. Nobody intervened except by funding proxies. The T-55,T-62, and T-72s are not suitable at fighting M1 Abrams or at getting hit by ATGM. The T-90 is better but would get shit on by an M1 Abrams although in some cases a T-90 could destroy an abrams. I see that Algeria purchases BMPT Terminator which is pretty stupid. They obviously can't tank a tank or ATGM round hit. Their ATGMs will soon become less effective with the development of APS and the prices getting cheaper. An effective tactic Morocco could use to easily beat Algeria would simply be using their AMX-10RC in a anti tank role against Algerias older tanks if they deployed them which would have sufficient penetration to destroy T-55s, T-62s and maybe a T-72 with a lucky shot. http://www.military-today.com/artillery/amx_10rcr.htm Morocco could of course never dream to attack but could probably defend long enough for Algeria to become exhausted.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

YvngEngineer said:


> You may be right about the Jas 39 but I don't know much about it. Isn't that tank upgraded by Israel? I know North Africans have a better relationship with Israel then Levantine Arabs but I honestly would choose the Phoenix upgrade from Jordan. Israelis would probably charge more to Tunisia than Jordan would and they both have 120 mm gun and fire control system. I personally like the Falcon Turret made by Jordan but unfortunately it isn't being pursued anymore. The unmanned turret would really be a good thing for me because that is the future of tanks. Also an active protection system such as the Leds-150 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEDS-150.


the M60 A3 M is not M60T Sabra it's newer and purly turkish adventure after afrin operation they start the project

and i don't think we need any help from ksa because they will try to intervien in our politics


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> You do realise I was talking about the U.S. right? The U.S. would absolutely shit on Algeria. And I was talking about the arab states air force's which combined are much bigger than the Algerians. If your talking about the Algerian civil war that wasant an actual war. I assure you if the real armies of arab states had intervened they would have shit on Algeria. You wouldn't even need ground troops. Air force jets of the Gulf states are much more numerous than the Algerian air force. I know you're thinking oh the Gulf states wouldn't intervente but if it's in their interest they can claim were defending an "ally". Why the hell do you spell muslims Moslem? That word is from hundreds of years ago. Do you live under a rock? You don't get the Algerian civil war was a proxy war. Nobody intervened except by funding proxies. The T-55,T-62, and T-72s are not suitable at fighting M1 Abrams or at getting hit by ATGM. The T-90 is better but would get shit on by an M1 Abrams although in some cases a T-90 could destroy an abrams. I see that Algeria purchases BMPT Terminator which is pretty stupid. They obviously can't tank a tank or ATGM round hit. Their ATGMs will soon become less effective with the development of APS and the prices getting cheaper. An effective tactic Morocco could use to easily beat Algeria would simply be using their AMX-10RC in a anti tank role against Algerias older tanks if they deployed them which would have sufficient penetration to destroy T-55s, T-62s and maybe a T-72 with a lucky shot. http://www.military-today.com/artillery/amx_10rcr.htm Morocco could of course never dream to attack but could probably defend long enough for Algeria to become exhausted.


I am not going to reply to your stupidités, since it a Tunisian thread..You have no idea what the ANP is reserving to the Arab Armies...The US might shit on the Arabs as she has always done to Arabs, but Algeria will be a tough cookie!
Just look what a few Houthis has accomplished against all the Arabs, The US and NATO !


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> I am not going to reply to your stupidités, since it a Tunisian thread..You have no idea what we are reserving to the Arab Armies...The US might shit on the Arabs as she has always doing to Arabs, but Algeria will be a tough cookies for them too.


Air superiority would be achieved in a few days by most. Land invasion or sea invasion could happen very quickly in simultaneous waves. US Air force would shart on Algerian Army,Navy,air Force


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Air superiority would be achieved in a few days by most. Land invasion or sea invasion could happen very quickly in simultaneous waves. US Air force would shart on Algerian Army,Navy,air Force


They have to penetrate the Algerian airspace first!
Most of the Algerian AirForces jets are vecteurs..They can make the Eurooeen skies inoperable and most the bases the American might use are reachable., Submarines will do the rest


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> They have to penetrate the Algerian airspace first!


Lol you think that would be hard. What do they have s-300? S-400? Those would be eliminated quickly with anti radiation missile or Cruise missile. America could penetrate Moscow's airspace. They could of course penetrate Algerias.


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Lol you think that would be hard. What do they have s-300? S-400? Those would be eliminated quickly with anti radiation missile or Cruise missile. America could penetrate Moscow's airspace. They could of course penetrate Algerias.


The Algerian air space is the mostly densly protected after the Russian...add the S500 too..within a year..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> The Algerian air space is the mostly densly protected after the Russian...add the S500 too..within a year..


Lel the us air force would know where they are beforehand. Stop arguing and admit that you're wrong. We're off topic so let's stop talking on this forum.


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Lel the us air force would know where they are beforehand. Stop arguing and admit that you're wrong. We're off topic so let's stop talking on this forum.


What comes to Algeria I am never wrong..and we don’t have an Israeli or American di..ck up our our ***...es like Arabs and Jordan do...We have seven instable borders and none them had been crossed , violated, overrun like yours...so it is better to close this discussion..no Arab army makes the weight with the ANP..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> What comes to Algeria I am never wrong..and we don’t have an Israeli or American di..ck up our our ***...es like Arabs and Jordan do...We have seven instable borders and none them had been crossed , violated, overrun like yours...so it is better to close this discussion..no Arab army makes the weight with the ANP..


Whatever makes you happy. You can live in your fictional world as long as you like.


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Whatever makes you happy. You can live in your fictional world as long as you like.


Get Israel di...ck of your a....ss, and then you can talk about Algerian armed forces..


----------



## Mamadou

Yet another confirmation of the «US low profile» «Tunisian operated» US drones operations from Tunisia:

https://theintercept.com/2018/12/01...these-documents-show-a-vast-network-of-bases/


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mamadou said:


> Yet another confirmation of the «US low profile» «Tunisian operated» US drones operations from Tunisia:
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2018/12/01...these-documents-show-a-vast-network-of-bases/


nothing say tunisia is operating but it mentionned the us drones where operated by americans from bizerte air base for a short period of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadou

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> nothing say tunisia is operating but it mentionned the us drones where operated by americans from bizerte air base for a short period of time



Right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> nothing say tunisia is operating but it mentionned the us drones where operated by americans from bizerte air base for a short period of time


They openned a base in Tunisia, and are still operating from there to this day..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> They openned a base in Tunisia, and are still operating from there to this day..


Nope and Nope.
But Yes Few US soldiers are indeed in TN and Working in Different department (Training per ex) with TN military.
And not only US soldiers... There is Belgium and even French ones...

As for Drone allegation... Then "Maybe" they did operate some drones via TN airbase at some point of time, but no one knows, neither me or you.
But one thing is sure... They don't anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Nope and Nope.
> But Yes Few US soldiers are indeed in TN and Working in Different department (Training per ex) with TN military.
> And not only US soldiers... There is Belgium and even French ones...


Ok you said it..other sources tell a different story about the existence of that base.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Ok you said it..other sources tell a different story about the existence of that base.


Not a Base, but yes a group of them is indeed living/Working in a TN base. Mostly Bizerte( at least according to some)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Not a Base, but yes a group of them is indeed living/Working in a TN base. Mostly Bizerte( at least according to some)


Whatever you say.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> Not a Base, but yes a group of them is indeed living/Working in a TN base. Mostly Bizerte( at least according to some)


algerians they are feed by stupid media with all conspericy theories so u can't convince them otherwise because they are brainwashed except few who realy know the regime and his media .... ( huge military spending and oil and poverty )


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> algerians they are feed by stupid media with all conspericy theories so u can't convince them otherwise because they are brainwashed except few who realy know the regime and his media .... ( huge military spending and oil and poverty )


Please refrain of talking about people that you don’t even know..Algerians are stupid for coming to your country and leaving million of dollars behind them and the government is also stupid for lend you money with zero interest...When you needed help, Algerians as people and as government were there for you!
To talk about Algerian press, it is the most free press in the Mena area..The Algerian press corps has paid a big price to be where they are.!
Shame on you!


----------



## fachfouch

2019 MOD Budget .


----------



## PDW

Anyone ever seen in budget for the Tunisian National Guard?



fachfouch said:


> 2019 MOD Budget .
> View attachment 524637

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

the budget of the national guard is related to the ministry of interior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Please refrain of talking about people that you don’t even know..Algerians are stupid for coming to your country and leaving million of dollars behind them and the government is also stupid for lend you money with zero interest...When you needed help, Algerians as people and as government were there for you!
> To talk about Algerian press, it is the most free press in the Mena area..The Algerian press corps has paid a big price to be where they are.!
> Shame on you!


funny ... your media 24/7 365 day a year glorifying boutaflika hh yeah free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

fachfouch said:


> the budget of the national guard is related to the ministry of interior
> View attachment 524700



Any new equipment acquisitions my friend?


----------



## HannibalBarca

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Any new equipment acquisitions my friend?


Since when?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

HannibalBarca said:


> Since when?



Come on Hannibal, you know it's impolite to answer a question with another question. 

In all seriousness, that's what I'm asking. You guys did some recent exercises with the U.S recently so maybe there was something I missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Come on Hannibal, you know it's impolite to answer a question with another question.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's what I'm asking. You guys did some recent exercises with the U.S recently so maybe there was something I missed.



Depends on when you heard about the last sell. But recently, no new contracts. Except some (maybe) Manufacturing deals with few TR companies, but that's it.
TN is mostly receiving those past orders like OPVs/Helis/Infantry equipment etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> funny ... your media 24/7 365 day a year glorifying boutaflika hh yeah free


you the dumbest Tunisian that I have known to be that dumb..Bouteflika is well like by Algerians, that is a fact! But , still the Algerian press is the freest of the entire Arab league..Here I enclosed two articles of a foreign press telling in black and white the existence of an actif drone base in Tunisia..I even highlighted for you!

the Pentagon on May 10, 2018. Photo: Pablo Martinez Monsivais/AP
*U.S. MILITARY SAYS IT HAS A “LIGHT FOOTPRINT” IN AFRICA. THESE DOCUMENTS SHOW A VAST NETWORK OF BASES.*



Nick Turse

December 1 2018, 6:00 a.m.

THE U.S. MILITARY has long insisted that it maintains a “light footprint” in Africa, and there have been reports of proposed drawdownsin special operations forces and closures of outposts on the continent, due to a 2017 ambush in Niger and an increasing focus on rivals like China and Russia. But through it all, U.S. Africa Command has fallen short of providing concrete information about its bases on the continent, leaving in question the true scope of the American presence there.

Documents obtained from AFRICOM by The Intercept, via the Freedom of Information Act, however, offer a unique window onto the sprawling network of U.S. military outposts in Africa, including previously undisclosed or unconfirmed sites in hotspots like Libya, Niger, and Somalia. The Pentagon has also told The Intercept that troop reductions in Africa will be modest and phased-in over several years and that no outposts are expected to close as a result of the personnel cuts.

According to a 2018 briefing by AFRICOM science adviser Peter E. Teil, the military’s constellation of bases includes 34 sites scattered across the continent, with high concentrations in the north and west as well as the Horn of Africa. These regions, not surprisingly, have also seen numerous U.S. drone attacks and low-profile commando raids in recent years. For example, Libya — the site of drone and commando missions, but for which President Donald Trump said he saw no U.S. military role just last year — is nonetheless home to three previously undisclosed outposts.

“U.S. Africa Command’s posture plan is designed to secure strategic access to key locations on a continent characterized by vast distances and limited infrastructure,” Gen. Thomas Waldhauser, the AFRICOM commander, told the House Armed Services Committee earlier this year, though he didn’t provide specifics on the number of bases. “Our posture network allows forward staging of forces to provide operational flexibility and timely response to crises involving U. S. personnel or interests without creating the optic that U. S. Africa Command is militarizing Africa.”

According to Adam Moore, an assistant professor of geography at the University of California, Los Angeles and an expert on the U.S. military’s presence in Africa, “It is getting harder for the U.S. military to plausibly claim that it has a ‘light footprint’ in Africa. In just the past five years, it has established what is perhaps the largest drone complex in the world in Djibouti — Chabelley — which is involved in wars on two continents, Yemen, and Somalia.” Moore also noted that the U.S. is building an even larger drone base in Agadez, Niger. “Certainly, for people living in Somalia, Niger, and Djibouti, the notion that the U.S. is not militarizing their countries rings false,” he added.

For the last 10 years, AFRICOM has not only sought to define its presenceas limited in scope, but its military outposts as small, temporary, and little more than local bases where Americans are tenants. For instance, this is how Waldhauser described a low-profile drone outpost in Tunisia last year: “And it’s not our base, it’s the Tunisians’ base.” On a visit to a U.S. facility in Senegal this summer, the AFRICOM chief took pains to emphasize that the U.S. had no intension of establishing a permanent base there. Still, there’s no denying the scope of AFRICOM’s network of outposts, nor the growth in infrastructure. Air Forces Africa alone, the command’s air component, has recently completed or is currently working on nearly 30 construction projects across four countries in Africa. “The U.S. footprint on the African continent has grown markedly over the last decade to promote U.S. security interests on the continent,” Navy Cmdr. Candice Tresch, a Pentagon spokesperson, told The Intercept.

While China, France, Russia, and the United Arab Emirates have increased their own military engagement in Africa in recent years and a number of countries now possess outposts on the continent, none approach the wide-ranging U.S. footprint. China, for example, has just one base in Africa – a facility in Djibouti.

According to the documents obtained by The Intercept through the Freedom of Information Act, AFRICOM’s network of bases includes larger “enduring” outposts, consisting of forward operating sites, or FOSes, and cooperative security locations, or CSLs, as well as more numerous austere sites known as contingency locations, or CLs. All of these are located on the African continent except for an FOS on Britain’s Ascension Island in the south Atlantic. Teil’s map of AFRICOM’s “Strategic Posture” names the specific locations of all 14 FOSes and CSLs and provides country-specific locales for the 20 contingency locations. The Pentagon would not say whether the tally was exhaustive, however, citing concerns about publicly providing the number of forces deployed to specific facilities or individual countries. “For reasons of operational security, complete and specific force lay-downs are not releasable,” said Tresch.

While troops and outposts periodically come and go from the continent, and some locations used by commandos conducting sensitive missions are likely kept under wraps, Teil’s map represents the most current and complete accounting available and indicates the areas of the continent of greatest concern to Africa Command. “The distribution of bases suggests that the U.S. military is organized around three counter-terrorism theaters in Africa: the Horn of Africa — Somalia, Djibouti, Kenya; Libya; and the Sahel — Cameroon, Chad, Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso,” says Moore, noting that the U.S. has only one base in the south of the continent and has scaled back engagement in Central Africa in recent years.








U.S. Africa Command’s “Strategic Posture” — listing 34 military outposts — from a 2018 briefing by Science Advisor Peter E. Teil.


Image: U.S. Africa Command

*Niger, Somalia, and Kenya*
Teil’s briefing confirms, for the first time, that the U.S. military currently has more sites in Niger — five, including two cooperative security locations — than any other country on the western side of the continent. Niamey, the country’s capital, is the location of Air Base 101, a longtime U.S. drone outpost attached to Diori Hamani International Airport; the site of a Special Operations Advanced Operations Base; and the West Africa node for AFRICOM’s contractor-provided personnel recovery and casualty evacuation services. The other CSL, in the remote smuggling hub of Agadez, is set to become the premier U.S. military outpost in West Africa. That drone base, located at Nigerien Air Base 201, not only boasts a $100 million construction price tag but, with operating expenses, is estimated to cost U.S. taxpayers more than a quarter-billion dollars by 2024 when the 10-year agreement for its use ends.

Officially, a CSL is neither “a U.S. facility or base.” It is, according to the military, “simply a location that, when needed and with the permission of the partner country, can be used by U.S. personnel to support a wide range of contingencies.” The sheer dimensions, cost, and importance of Agadez seems to suggest otherwise. “Judging by its size and the infrastructure investments to date, Agadez more resembles massive bases that the military created in Iraq and Afghanistan than a small, unobtrusive, ‘lily pad,’” says Moore.

The U.S. military presence in Niger gained widespread exposure last year when an October 4 ambush by ISIS in the Greater Sahara near the Mali border killed four U.S. soldiers, including Green Berets, and wounded two others. A Pentagon investigation into the attack shed additional light on other key U.S. military sites in Niger including Ouallam and Arlit, where Special Operations forces (SOF) deployed in 2017, and Maradi, where SOF were sent in 2016. Arlit also appeared as a proposed contingency location in a formerly secret 2015 AFRICOM posture plan obtained by The Intercept. Ouallam, which was listed in contracting documents brought to light by The Intercept last year, was the site of an SOF effort to train and equip a Nigerien counterterrorism company as well as another effort to conduct operations with other local units. Contracting documents from 2017 also noted the need for 4,400 gallons per month of gasoline, 1,100 gallons per month of diesel fuel, and 6,000 gallons of aviation turbine fuel to be delivered, every 90 days, to a “military installation” in Dirkou.

While the five bases in Niger anchor the west of the continent, the five U.S. outposts in Somalia are tops in the east. Somalia is the East Africa hub for contractor-provided personnel recovery and casualty evacuation services as well as the main node for the military’s own personnel recovery and casualty evacuation operations. These sites, revealed in AFRICOM maps for the first time, do not include a CIA base revealed in 2014 by The Nation.

All U.S. military facilities in Somalia, by virtue of being contingency locations, are unnamed on AFRICOM’s 2018 map. Previously, Kismayo has been identified as a key outpost, while the declassified 2015 AFRICOM posture plan names proposed CLs in Baidoa, Bosaaso, and the capital, Mogadishu, as well as Berbera in the self-declared state of Somaliland. If locations on Teil’s map are accurate, one of the Somali sites is located in this latter region. Reporting by Vice News earlier this year indicated there were actually six new U.S facilities being constructed in Somalia as well as the expansion of Baledogle, a base for which a contract for “emergency runway repairs” was recently issued.

According to top secret documents obtained by The Intercept in 2015, elite troops from a unit known as Task Force 48-4 were involved in drone attacks in Somalia earlier this decade. This air war has continued in the years since. The U.S. has already conducted 36 air strikes in Somalia this year, compared to 34 for all of 2017 and 15 in 2016, according to the Foundation for Defense of Democracies.

Somalia’s neighbor, Kenya, boasts four U.S. bases. These include cooperative security locations at Mombasa as well as Manda Bay, where a 2013 Pentagon study of secret drone operations in Somalia and Yemen noted that two manned fixed-wing aircraft were then based. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan also mentions contingency locations at Lakipia, the site of a Kenyan Air Force base, and another Kenyan airfield at Wajir that was upgraded and expanded by the U.S. Navy earlier in this decade.

*Libya, Tunisia, and Djibouti*
Teil’s map shows a cluster of three unnamed and previously unreported contingency locations near the Libyan coastline. Since 2011, the U.S. has carried out approximately 550 drone strikes targeting al Qaeda and Islamic State militants in the restive North African nation. During a four-month span in 2016, for example, there were around 300 such attacks, according to U.S. officials. That’s seven times more than the 42 confirmed U.S. drone strikes carried out in Somalia, Yemen, and Pakistan combined for all of 2016, according to data compiled by the Bureau of Investigative Journalism, a London-based nonprofit news organization. The Libya attacks have continued under the Trump administration, with the latest acknowledged U.S. drone strike occurring near Al Uwaynat on November 29. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan listed only an outpost at Al-Wigh, a Saharan airfield near that country’s borders with Niger, Chad, and Algeria, located far to the south of the three current CLs.

Africa Command’s map also shows a contingency location in neighboring Tunisia, possibly Sidi Ahmed Air Base, a key regional U.S. drone outpost that has played an important role in air strikes in Libya in recent years. *“You know, flying intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance drones out of Tunisia has been taking place for quite some time,” said Waldhauser, the AFRICOM commander, last year. “[W]e fly there, it’s not a secret, but we are very respectful to the Tunisians’ desires in terms of, you know, how we support them and the fact that we have [a] low profile…”*

Djibouti is home to the crown jewel of U.S. bases on the continent, Camp Lemonnier, a former French Foreign Legion outpost and AFRICOM’s lone forward operating site on the continent. A longtime hub for counterterrorism operations in Yemen and Somalia and the home of Combined Joint Task Force-Horn of Africa (CJTF_–_HOA), Camp Lemonnier hosts around 4,000 U.S. and allied personnel, and, according to Teil, is the “main platform” for U.S. crisis response forces in Africa. Since 2002, the base has expanded from 88 acres to nearly 600 acres and spun off a satellite outpost — a cooperative security location 10 kilometers to the southwest, where drone operations in the country were relocated in 2013. Chabelley Airfield has gone on to serve as an integral base for missions in Somalia and Yemen as well as the drone war against the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria. “United States military personnel remain deployed to Djibouti, including for purposes of posturing for counterterrorism and counter-piracy operations in the vicinity of the Horn of Africa and the Arabian Peninsula, and to provide contingency support for embassy security augmentation in East Africa,” President Donald Trump noted in June.







A map of U.S. military bases — forward operating sites, cooperative security locations, and contingency locations — across the African continent from declassified Fiscal Year 2015 U.S. Africa Command planning documents.


Image: U.S. Africa Command

*Cameroon, Mali, and Chad*
AFRICOM’s strategic posture also includes two contingency locations in Cameroon. One is an outpost in the north of the country, known as CL Garoua, which is used to fly drone missions and also as a base for the Army’s Task Force Darby, which supports Cameroonian forces fighting the terrorist group Boko Haram. Cameroon is also home to a longtime outpost in Douala as well as U.S. facilities in Maroua and a nearby base called Salak, which is also used by U.S. personnel and private contractors for training missions and drone surveillance. In 2017, Amnesty International, the London-based research firm Forensic Architecture, and The Intercept exposed illegal imprisonment, torture, and killings by Cameroonian troops at Salak.

In neighboring Mali, there are two contingency locations. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan lists proposed CLs in Gao and Mali’s capital, Bamako. The 2018 map also notes the existence of a CSL in Chad’s capital N’Djamena, a site where the U.S. began flying drones earlier this decade; it’s also the headquarters of a Special Operations Command and Control Element, an elite battalion-level command. Another unidentified contingency location in Chad could be a CL in Faya Largeau, which was mentioned in AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan.

In Gabon, a cooperative security location exists in Libreville. Last year, U.S. troops carried out an exercise there to test their ability to turn the Libreville CSL into a forward command post to facilitate an influx of a large number of forces. A CSL can also be found in Accra, Ghana, and another CSL is located on a small compound at Captain Andalla Cissé Air Base in Dakar, Senegal. “This location is very important to us because it helps mitigate the time and space on the continent the size of Africa,” said AFRICOM commander Waldhauser while visiting the Senegalese capital earlier this year.

Only one base lies in the far south of the continent, a CSL in Botswana’s capital, Gaborone, that is run by the Army. To its north, CSL Entebbe in Uganda has long been an important air base for American forces in Africa, serving as a hub for surveillance aircraft. It also proved integral to Operation Oaken Steel, the July 2016 rapid deployment of troops to rescue U.S. personnel after fighting broke out near the American Embassy in Juba, South Sudan.

*“We Have Increased the Firepower”*
In May, responding to questions about measures taken after the October 2017 ambush in Niger, Waldhauser spoke of fortifying the U.S. presence on the continent. “We have increased, which I won’t go into details here, but we have increased the firepower, we’ve increased the ISR [intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance] capacity, we’ve increased various response times,” he said. “So we have beefed up a lot of things posture-wise with regard to these forces.” This firepower includes drones. “We have been arming out of Niger, and we’ll use that as appropriate,” Waldhauser noted this summer, alluding to the presence of armed remotely piloted aircraft, or RPAs, now based there.


AFRICOM did not respond to multiple requests to interview Waldhauser.

After months of reports that the Defense Department was considering a major drawdown of Special Operations forces in Africa as well as the closure of military outposts in Tunisia, Cameroon, Libya and Kenya, the Pentagon now says that less than 10 percent of 7,200 forces assigned to AFRICOM will be withdrawn over several years and no bases will close as a result. In fact, U.S. base construction in Africa is booming. Air Forces Africa spokesperson Auburn Davis told The Intercept that the Air Force recently completed 21 construction projects in Kenya, Tunisia, Niger and Djibouti and currently has seven others underway in Niger and Djibouti.

“The proliferation of bases in the Sahel, Libya, and Horn of Africa suggests that AFRICOM’s counterterrorism missions in those regions of the continent will continue indefinitely,” Moore told The Intercept. Hours after Moore made those comments, the Pentagon announced that six firms had been named under a potential five-year, $240 million contractfor design and construction services for naval facilities in Africa, beginning with the expansion of the tarmac at Camp Lemonnier in Djibouti.

We depend on the support of readers like you to help keep our nonprofit newsroom strong and independent. Join Us 
*RELATED*

*Africa, new American military ambition?*
172 viewsDecember 06, 2018 3 commentsGeopoliticsInternational Network




Share the post "Africa, new American military ambition?"



In contrast to what was announced by the Pentagon, the US military strengthens its presence in Africa to counter the Chinese, Russian and French influence, recently revealed The Intercept, indicating that Algeria, strategic ally of the China and Russia on the mainland, was surrounded by three US military sites.

Contrary to last month's announcement by the Pentagon to cut the number of troops deployed in Africa by 10% in the coming years, to focus on the Russian and Chinese threats, a report recently published by The Intercept magazine goes to against this claim. Indeed, based on documents from the United States Command for Africa (AFRICOM), recently declassified under the Freedom of Information Act, the investigation of this media has shown that Algeria, the one of the main allies of Russia and China in Africa, was encircled by three US military bases. Moreover, the United States is deploying massively from a military point of view on the African continent, added the same source.

In an interview with AFP on 4 December, General Roger Cloutier, commander of US Army forces in Africa (USARAF), confirmed the findings of The Intercept's investigation. "No, we are not disengaging," said the senior officer. "We are more engaged than ever, and we are looking for new opportunities to become more involved," he added.

According to the US media article, the United States has deployed its military in three countries bordering Algeria that are Libya, *Tunisia* and Niger. Libya hosts at least three outposts of AFRICOM, while Tunisia hosts a drone base, from where the US military has been operating for a few years. As for Niger, the Pentagon has opted to build a base near Agadez, destined to become the main outpost of the US Army in West Africa, according to the same source.

According to AFRICOM documents revealed by the US media, nearly 7,200 IMs are deployed on 34 military sites available to the United States in Africa by the end of 2018. The largest concentration of these sites is in the north and the west of the continent as well as in the Horn of Africa, according to the same source.




Still according to the same survey, the US military counts more and more on the drones in its missions as well of attacks as surveillance. "In the last five years alone, it [the US Army] has established what is perhaps the largest base of drones in the world in Djibouti, which is involved in wars on two continents in Yemen and in Somalia, "said Adam Moore, an expert on the US military presence in Africa, quoted by The Intercept.

In conclusion, the report suggests that the United States has a strategy of deployment in Africa on a large scale, obeying a strategic vision, beyond the pretext of the often-mentioned counterterrorism, which would be to thwart Chinese influence, Russian and French.





*Bob Woodward*

source: http://decryptnewsonline.over-blog.com/2018/12/l-africa-new-military-ambition-american.html


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> you the dumbest Tunisian that I have known to be that dumb..Bouteflika is well like by Algerians, that is a fact! But , still the Algerian press is the freest of the entire Arab league..Here I enclosed two articles of a foreign press telling in black and white the existence of an actif drone base in Tunisia..I even highlighted for you!
> 
> the Pentagon on May 10, 2018. Photo: Pablo Martinez Monsivais/AP
> *U.S. MILITARY SAYS IT HAS A “LIGHT FOOTPRINT” IN AFRICA. THESE DOCUMENTS SHOW A VAST NETWORK OF BASES.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Turse
> 
> December 1 2018, 6:00 a.m.
> 
> THE U.S. MILITARY has long insisted that it maintains a “light footprint” in Africa, and there have been reports of proposed drawdownsin special operations forces and closures of outposts on the continent, due to a 2017 ambush in Niger and an increasing focus on rivals like China and Russia. But through it all, U.S. Africa Command has fallen short of providing concrete information about its bases on the continent, leaving in question the true scope of the American presence there.
> 
> Documents obtained from AFRICOM by The Intercept, via the Freedom of Information Act, however, offer a unique window onto the sprawling network of U.S. military outposts in Africa, including previously undisclosed or unconfirmed sites in hotspots like Libya, Niger, and Somalia. The Pentagon has also told The Intercept that troop reductions in Africa will be modest and phased-in over several years and that no outposts are expected to close as a result of the personnel cuts.
> 
> According to a 2018 briefing by AFRICOM science adviser Peter E. Teil, the military’s constellation of bases includes 34 sites scattered across the continent, with high concentrations in the north and west as well as the Horn of Africa. These regions, not surprisingly, have also seen numerous U.S. drone attacks and low-profile commando raids in recent years. For example, Libya — the site of drone and commando missions, but for which President Donald Trump said he saw no U.S. military role just last year — is nonetheless home to three previously undisclosed outposts.
> 
> “U.S. Africa Command’s posture plan is designed to secure strategic access to key locations on a continent characterized by vast distances and limited infrastructure,” Gen. Thomas Waldhauser, the AFRICOM commander, told the House Armed Services Committee earlier this year, though he didn’t provide specifics on the number of bases. “Our posture network allows forward staging of forces to provide operational flexibility and timely response to crises involving U. S. personnel or interests without creating the optic that U. S. Africa Command is militarizing Africa.”
> 
> According to Adam Moore, an assistant professor of geography at the University of California, Los Angeles and an expert on the U.S. military’s presence in Africa, “It is getting harder for the U.S. military to plausibly claim that it has a ‘light footprint’ in Africa. In just the past five years, it has established what is perhaps the largest drone complex in the world in Djibouti — Chabelley — which is involved in wars on two continents, Yemen, and Somalia.” Moore also noted that the U.S. is building an even larger drone base in Agadez, Niger. “Certainly, for people living in Somalia, Niger, and Djibouti, the notion that the U.S. is not militarizing their countries rings false,” he added.
> 
> For the last 10 years, AFRICOM has not only sought to define its presenceas limited in scope, but its military outposts as small, temporary, and little more than local bases where Americans are tenants. For instance, this is how Waldhauser described a low-profile drone outpost in Tunisia last year: “And it’s not our base, it’s the Tunisians’ base.” On a visit to a U.S. facility in Senegal this summer, the AFRICOM chief took pains to emphasize that the U.S. had no intension of establishing a permanent base there. Still, there’s no denying the scope of AFRICOM’s network of outposts, nor the growth in infrastructure. Air Forces Africa alone, the command’s air component, has recently completed or is currently working on nearly 30 construction projects across four countries in Africa. “The U.S. footprint on the African continent has grown markedly over the last decade to promote U.S. security interests on the continent,” Navy Cmdr. Candice Tresch, a Pentagon spokesperson, told The Intercept.
> 
> While China, France, Russia, and the United Arab Emirates have increased their own military engagement in Africa in recent years and a number of countries now possess outposts on the continent, none approach the wide-ranging U.S. footprint. China, for example, has just one base in Africa – a facility in Djibouti.
> 
> According to the documents obtained by The Intercept through the Freedom of Information Act, AFRICOM’s network of bases includes larger “enduring” outposts, consisting of forward operating sites, or FOSes, and cooperative security locations, or CSLs, as well as more numerous austere sites known as contingency locations, or CLs. All of these are located on the African continent except for an FOS on Britain’s Ascension Island in the south Atlantic. Teil’s map of AFRICOM’s “Strategic Posture” names the specific locations of all 14 FOSes and CSLs and provides country-specific locales for the 20 contingency locations. The Pentagon would not say whether the tally was exhaustive, however, citing concerns about publicly providing the number of forces deployed to specific facilities or individual countries. “For reasons of operational security, complete and specific force lay-downs are not releasable,” said Tresch.
> 
> While troops and outposts periodically come and go from the continent, and some locations used by commandos conducting sensitive missions are likely kept under wraps, Teil’s map represents the most current and complete accounting available and indicates the areas of the continent of greatest concern to Africa Command. “The distribution of bases suggests that the U.S. military is organized around three counter-terrorism theaters in Africa: the Horn of Africa — Somalia, Djibouti, Kenya; Libya; and the Sahel — Cameroon, Chad, Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso,” says Moore, noting that the U.S. has only one base in the south of the continent and has scaled back engagement in Central Africa in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Africa Command’s “Strategic Posture” — listing 34 military outposts — from a 2018 briefing by Science Advisor Peter E. Teil.
> 
> 
> Image: U.S. Africa Command
> 
> *Niger, Somalia, and Kenya*
> Teil’s briefing confirms, for the first time, that the U.S. military currently has more sites in Niger — five, including two cooperative security locations — than any other country on the western side of the continent. Niamey, the country’s capital, is the location of Air Base 101, a longtime U.S. drone outpost attached to Diori Hamani International Airport; the site of a Special Operations Advanced Operations Base; and the West Africa node for AFRICOM’s contractor-provided personnel recovery and casualty evacuation services. The other CSL, in the remote smuggling hub of Agadez, is set to become the premier U.S. military outpost in West Africa. That drone base, located at Nigerien Air Base 201, not only boasts a $100 million construction price tag but, with operating expenses, is estimated to cost U.S. taxpayers more than a quarter-billion dollars by 2024 when the 10-year agreement for its use ends.
> 
> Officially, a CSL is neither “a U.S. facility or base.” It is, according to the military, “simply a location that, when needed and with the permission of the partner country, can be used by U.S. personnel to support a wide range of contingencies.” The sheer dimensions, cost, and importance of Agadez seems to suggest otherwise. “Judging by its size and the infrastructure investments to date, Agadez more resembles massive bases that the military created in Iraq and Afghanistan than a small, unobtrusive, ‘lily pad,’” says Moore.
> 
> The U.S. military presence in Niger gained widespread exposure last year when an October 4 ambush by ISIS in the Greater Sahara near the Mali border killed four U.S. soldiers, including Green Berets, and wounded two others. A Pentagon investigation into the attack shed additional light on other key U.S. military sites in Niger including Ouallam and Arlit, where Special Operations forces (SOF) deployed in 2017, and Maradi, where SOF were sent in 2016. Arlit also appeared as a proposed contingency location in a formerly secret 2015 AFRICOM posture plan obtained by The Intercept. Ouallam, which was listed in contracting documents brought to light by The Intercept last year, was the site of an SOF effort to train and equip a Nigerien counterterrorism company as well as another effort to conduct operations with other local units. Contracting documents from 2017 also noted the need for 4,400 gallons per month of gasoline, 1,100 gallons per month of diesel fuel, and 6,000 gallons of aviation turbine fuel to be delivered, every 90 days, to a “military installation” in Dirkou.
> 
> While the five bases in Niger anchor the west of the continent, the five U.S. outposts in Somalia are tops in the east. Somalia is the East Africa hub for contractor-provided personnel recovery and casualty evacuation services as well as the main node for the military’s own personnel recovery and casualty evacuation operations. These sites, revealed in AFRICOM maps for the first time, do not include a CIA base revealed in 2014 by The Nation.
> 
> All U.S. military facilities in Somalia, by virtue of being contingency locations, are unnamed on AFRICOM’s 2018 map. Previously, Kismayo has been identified as a key outpost, while the declassified 2015 AFRICOM posture plan names proposed CLs in Baidoa, Bosaaso, and the capital, Mogadishu, as well as Berbera in the self-declared state of Somaliland. If locations on Teil’s map are accurate, one of the Somali sites is located in this latter region. Reporting by Vice News earlier this year indicated there were actually six new U.S facilities being constructed in Somalia as well as the expansion of Baledogle, a base for which a contract for “emergency runway repairs” was recently issued.
> 
> According to top secret documents obtained by The Intercept in 2015, elite troops from a unit known as Task Force 48-4 were involved in drone attacks in Somalia earlier this decade. This air war has continued in the years since. The U.S. has already conducted 36 air strikes in Somalia this year, compared to 34 for all of 2017 and 15 in 2016, according to the Foundation for Defense of Democracies.
> 
> Somalia’s neighbor, Kenya, boasts four U.S. bases. These include cooperative security locations at Mombasa as well as Manda Bay, where a 2013 Pentagon study of secret drone operations in Somalia and Yemen noted that two manned fixed-wing aircraft were then based. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan also mentions contingency locations at Lakipia, the site of a Kenyan Air Force base, and another Kenyan airfield at Wajir that was upgraded and expanded by the U.S. Navy earlier in this decade.
> 
> *Libya, Tunisia, and Djibouti*
> Teil’s map shows a cluster of three unnamed and previously unreported contingency locations near the Libyan coastline. Since 2011, the U.S. has carried out approximately 550 drone strikes targeting al Qaeda and Islamic State militants in the restive North African nation. During a four-month span in 2016, for example, there were around 300 such attacks, according to U.S. officials. That’s seven times more than the 42 confirmed U.S. drone strikes carried out in Somalia, Yemen, and Pakistan combined for all of 2016, according to data compiled by the Bureau of Investigative Journalism, a London-based nonprofit news organization. The Libya attacks have continued under the Trump administration, with the latest acknowledged U.S. drone strike occurring near Al Uwaynat on November 29. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan listed only an outpost at Al-Wigh, a Saharan airfield near that country’s borders with Niger, Chad, and Algeria, located far to the south of the three current CLs.
> 
> Africa Command’s map also shows a contingency location in neighboring Tunisia, possibly Sidi Ahmed Air Base, a key regional U.S. drone outpost that has played an important role in air strikes in Libya in recent years. *“You know, flying intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance drones out of Tunisia has been taking place for quite some time,” said Waldhauser, the AFRICOM commander, last year. “[W]e fly there, it’s not a secret, but we are very respectful to the Tunisians’ desires in terms of, you know, how we support them and the fact that we have [a] low profile…”*
> 
> Djibouti is home to the crown jewel of U.S. bases on the continent, Camp Lemonnier, a former French Foreign Legion outpost and AFRICOM’s lone forward operating site on the continent. A longtime hub for counterterrorism operations in Yemen and Somalia and the home of Combined Joint Task Force-Horn of Africa (CJTF_–_HOA), Camp Lemonnier hosts around 4,000 U.S. and allied personnel, and, according to Teil, is the “main platform” for U.S. crisis response forces in Africa. Since 2002, the base has expanded from 88 acres to nearly 600 acres and spun off a satellite outpost — a cooperative security location 10 kilometers to the southwest, where drone operations in the country were relocated in 2013. Chabelley Airfield has gone on to serve as an integral base for missions in Somalia and Yemen as well as the drone war against the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria. “United States military personnel remain deployed to Djibouti, including for purposes of posturing for counterterrorism and counter-piracy operations in the vicinity of the Horn of Africa and the Arabian Peninsula, and to provide contingency support for embassy security augmentation in East Africa,” President Donald Trump noted in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A map of U.S. military bases — forward operating sites, cooperative security locations, and contingency locations — across the African continent from declassified Fiscal Year 2015 U.S. Africa Command planning documents.
> 
> 
> Image: U.S. Africa Command
> 
> *Cameroon, Mali, and Chad*
> AFRICOM’s strategic posture also includes two contingency locations in Cameroon. One is an outpost in the north of the country, known as CL Garoua, which is used to fly drone missions and also as a base for the Army’s Task Force Darby, which supports Cameroonian forces fighting the terrorist group Boko Haram. Cameroon is also home to a longtime outpost in Douala as well as U.S. facilities in Maroua and a nearby base called Salak, which is also used by U.S. personnel and private contractors for training missions and drone surveillance. In 2017, Amnesty International, the London-based research firm Forensic Architecture, and The Intercept exposed illegal imprisonment, torture, and killings by Cameroonian troops at Salak.
> 
> In neighboring Mali, there are two contingency locations. AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan lists proposed CLs in Gao and Mali’s capital, Bamako. The 2018 map also notes the existence of a CSL in Chad’s capital N’Djamena, a site where the U.S. began flying drones earlier this decade; it’s also the headquarters of a Special Operations Command and Control Element, an elite battalion-level command. Another unidentified contingency location in Chad could be a CL in Faya Largeau, which was mentioned in AFRICOM’s 2015 posture plan.
> 
> In Gabon, a cooperative security location exists in Libreville. Last year, U.S. troops carried out an exercise there to test their ability to turn the Libreville CSL into a forward command post to facilitate an influx of a large number of forces. A CSL can also be found in Accra, Ghana, and another CSL is located on a small compound at Captain Andalla Cissé Air Base in Dakar, Senegal. “This location is very important to us because it helps mitigate the time and space on the continent the size of Africa,” said AFRICOM commander Waldhauser while visiting the Senegalese capital earlier this year.
> 
> Only one base lies in the far south of the continent, a CSL in Botswana’s capital, Gaborone, that is run by the Army. To its north, CSL Entebbe in Uganda has long been an important air base for American forces in Africa, serving as a hub for surveillance aircraft. It also proved integral to Operation Oaken Steel, the July 2016 rapid deployment of troops to rescue U.S. personnel after fighting broke out near the American Embassy in Juba, South Sudan.
> 
> *“We Have Increased the Firepower”*
> In May, responding to questions about measures taken after the October 2017 ambush in Niger, Waldhauser spoke of fortifying the U.S. presence on the continent. “We have increased, which I won’t go into details here, but we have increased the firepower, we’ve increased the ISR [intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance] capacity, we’ve increased various response times,” he said. “So we have beefed up a lot of things posture-wise with regard to these forces.” This firepower includes drones. “We have been arming out of Niger, and we’ll use that as appropriate,” Waldhauser noted this summer, alluding to the presence of armed remotely piloted aircraft, or RPAs, now based there.
> 
> 
> AFRICOM did not respond to multiple requests to interview Waldhauser.
> 
> After months of reports that the Defense Department was considering a major drawdown of Special Operations forces in Africa as well as the closure of military outposts in Tunisia, Cameroon, Libya and Kenya, the Pentagon now says that less than 10 percent of 7,200 forces assigned to AFRICOM will be withdrawn over several years and no bases will close as a result. In fact, U.S. base construction in Africa is booming. Air Forces Africa spokesperson Auburn Davis told The Intercept that the Air Force recently completed 21 construction projects in Kenya, Tunisia, Niger and Djibouti and currently has seven others underway in Niger and Djibouti.
> 
> “The proliferation of bases in the Sahel, Libya, and Horn of Africa suggests that AFRICOM’s counterterrorism missions in those regions of the continent will continue indefinitely,” Moore told The Intercept. Hours after Moore made those comments, the Pentagon announced that six firms had been named under a potential five-year, $240 million contractfor design and construction services for naval facilities in Africa, beginning with the expansion of the tarmac at Camp Lemonnier in Djibouti.
> 
> We depend on the support of readers like you to help keep our nonprofit newsroom strong and independent. Join Us
> *RELATED*
> 
> *Africa, new American military ambition?*
> 172 viewsDecember 06, 2018 3 commentsGeopoliticsInternational Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share the post "Africa, new American military ambition?"
> 
> In contrast to what was announced by the Pentagon, the US military strengthens its presence in Africa to counter the Chinese, Russian and French influence, recently revealed The Intercept, indicating that Algeria, strategic ally of the China and Russia on the mainland, was surrounded by three US military sites.
> 
> Contrary to last month's announcement by the Pentagon to cut the number of troops deployed in Africa by 10% in the coming years, to focus on the Russian and Chinese threats, a report recently published by The Intercept magazine goes to against this claim. Indeed, based on documents from the United States Command for Africa (AFRICOM), recently declassified under the Freedom of Information Act, the investigation of this media has shown that Algeria, the one of the main allies of Russia and China in Africa, was encircled by three US military bases. Moreover, the United States is deploying massively from a military point of view on the African continent, added the same source.
> 
> In an interview with AFP on 4 December, General Roger Cloutier, commander of US Army forces in Africa (USARAF), confirmed the findings of The Intercept's investigation. "No, we are not disengaging," said the senior officer. "We are more engaged than ever, and we are looking for new opportunities to become more involved," he added.
> 
> According to the US media article, the United States has deployed its military in three countries bordering Algeria that are Libya, *Tunisia* and Niger. Libya hosts at least three outposts of AFRICOM, while Tunisia hosts a drone base, from where the US military has been operating for a few years. As for Niger, the Pentagon has opted to build a base near Agadez, destined to become the main outpost of the US Army in West Africa, according to the same source.
> 
> According to AFRICOM documents revealed by the US media, nearly 7,200 IMs are deployed on 34 military sites available to the United States in Africa by the end of 2018. The largest concentration of these sites is in the north and the west of the continent as well as in the Horn of Africa, according to the same source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still according to the same survey, the US military counts more and more on the drones in its missions as well of attacks as surveillance. "In the last five years alone, it [the US Army] has established what is perhaps the largest base of drones in the world in Djibouti, which is involved in wars on two continents in Yemen and in Somalia, "said Adam Moore, an expert on the US military presence in Africa, quoted by The Intercept.
> 
> In conclusion, the report suggests that the United States has a strategy of deployment in Africa on a large scale, obeying a strategic vision, beyond the pretext of the often-mentioned counterterrorism, which would be to thwart Chinese influence, Russian and French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob Woodward*
> 
> source: http://decryptnewsonline.over-blog.com/2018/12/l-africa-new-military-ambition-american.html


1 for god sake it's tunisian base they come ang go part of cooperation and expertiese exchange program 

After months of reports that the Defense Department was considering a major drawdown of Special Operations forces in Africa as well as the* closure of military outposts in Tunisia*, Cameroon, Libya and Kenya, the Pentagon now says that less than 10 percent of 7,200 forces assigned to AFRICOM will be withdrawn over several years and no bases will close as a result

read well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> 1 for god sake it's tunisian base they come ang go part of cooperation and expertiese exchange program
> 
> After months of reports that the Defense Department was considering a major drawdown of Special Operations forces in Africa as well as the* closure of military outposts in Tunisia*, Cameroon, Libya and Kenya, the Pentagon now says that less than 10 percent of 7,200 forces assigned to AFRICOM will be withdrawn over several years and no bases will close as a result
> 
> read well


Beside being slow, you are also blind..I have even highlighted to..because I know you have harissa for brain!
Algerian News paper sources cite the airport that they are using, just like it was theirs..and it doesn’t have nothing to do with training with Tunisian troops..Do you want me to name the airport?


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian army in mt Chaambi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Beside being slow, you are also blind..I have even highlighted to..because I know you have harissa for brain!
> Algerian News paper sources cite the airport that they are using, just like it was theirs..and it doesn’t have nothing to do with training with Tunisian troops..Do you want me to name the airport?


i read the highlited text and the air base i know it no need to name it ( even google map show it ) ... what i mean is the american come to tunisia only for 1 year and left they trained tunisians and in same time they did operations over libya in favor of tunisia ...


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i read the highlited text and the air base i know it no need to name it ( even google map show it ) ... what i mean is the american come to tunisia only for 1 year and left they trained tunisians and in same time they did operations over libya in favor of tunisia ...


Bullshit, just few week ago they eliminated a groupement of ISIS elements..and you are telling us they left....be real!


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071406426663333888

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071406426663333888
> View attachment 525372
> View attachment 525373
> View attachment 525374



I wonder how much cost 1min of footage for those media... Maybe around 1 or 2Mil$/min
Or maybe it's a new game in the media sphere... Who can produce the shortest vid... will win...


----------



## fachfouch

CGI is pretty expensive XD
still it's understandable to not show much since this is a radio station so it's the wattania duty to film


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> CGI is pretty expensive XD
> still it's understandable to not show much since this is a radio station so it's the wattania duty to film


I understand, but 1min... 1 Minute. 1MINUTE...
I take more than 1min to stand up and go to open the fridge... (not that I'm fat btw...) and they can film an entire Event ALL DAY with multiple vehicles/soldiers/equipment/... for 1MIN...

And People ask why the country is falling...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

HannibalBarca said:


> I understand, but 1min... 1 Minute. 1MINUTE...
> I take more than 1min to stand up and go to open the fridge... (not that I'm fat btw...) and they can film an entire Event ALL DAY with multiple vehicles/soldiers/equipment/... for 1MIN...
> 
> And People ask why the country is falling...


guys do we run our own media channel ( we can start on youtube ) and make 15 min + videos


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> guys do we run our own media channel ( we can start on youtube ) and make 15 min + videos


Good luck to get authorization from the gov to film some exercices of the army when you are not known.
Tbh the problem isnt only one sided,the gov has a part in this failure...

Thats why you have some Tunisian youtuber/facebooker who are into military news and got quite a few followers and yet still remixing those same footage over and over.


----------



## fachfouch

seriously no one in the MOD's media department had an idea of making a facebook page (or/and) twitter account ?

instead they decided to make this lame page 
http://www.press.defense.tn/?m=201812

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Saudi's are taking forever to give Tunisia the 48 F-5s they promised anyone know anything about that or progress being made with that? Does Tunisia even have enough pilots trained for that either? 48 F-5s although old should provide a fairly potent air force for Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

YvngEngineer said:


> Saudi's are taking forever to give Tunisia the 48 F-5s they promised anyone know anything about that or progress being made with that? Does Tunisia even have enough pilots trained for that either? 48 F-5s although old should provide a fairly potent air force for Tunisia.


they are canceled tunisia rejected them they are scrap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> they are canceled tunisia rejected them they are scrap


Lol probably because they haven't been used in 20 years. Could they ask for some Tornados instead? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panavia_Tornado

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

YvngEngineer said:


> Lol probably because they haven't been used in 20 years. Could they ask for some Tornados instead? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panavia_Tornado


that's unlikely because that needs a new training and it's not efficient since the tornados are already old .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> that's unlikely because that needs a new training and it's not efficient since the tornados are already old .


Why doesn't Tunisia literally just ask for money to finance something as Egypt and Morocco have done. KSA just gave them like 830 million dollars which is a very big amount for general things. Militaries are important today and Tunisia really needs to modernize with new acquisitions such as attack helicopters, jets, tanks, IFVs,APCs, modern ATGMs such as FGM-148 Javelin. I think this is exactly what they should do replace their M60 Pattons, the M113s should be augmented or replaced with vehicles such as LAVs which provide a much bigger hitting power, the AML-90s should be replaced by B1 Centauros for recon and direct fire. If they could replace these three mechanized battalions with newer vehicles they would have a fairly modern fighting force. I'm honestly not sure if they have enough money to finance this but the could as I stated before ask the Saudis to finance it and increase their relations with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Why doesn't Tunisia literally just ask for money to finance something as Egypt and Morocco have done. KSA just gave them like 830 million dollars which is a very big amount for general things. Militaries are important today and Tunisia really needs to modernize with new acquisitions such as attack helicopters, jets, tanks, IFVs,APCs, modern ATGMs such as FGM-148 Javelin. I think this is exactly what they should do replace their M60 Pattons, the M113s should be augmented or replaced with vehicles such as LAVs which provide a much bigger hitting power, the AML-90s should be replaced by B1 Centauros for recon and direct fire. If they could replace these three mechanized battalions with newer vehicles they would have a fairly modern fighting force. I'm honestly not sure if they have enough money to finance this but the could as I stated before ask the Saudis to finance it and increase their relations with them.


Tunisia has staunch ally in Algeria for her protection if needed , an ally that never falter her and the same goes for Tunisia in relation to Algeria...Tunisia is building her armed forces slowly and surely to give time to her troop to master and maximize efficiently their use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> Tunisia has staunch ally in Algeria for her protection if needed , an ally that never falter her and the same goes for Tunisia in relation to Algeria...Tunisia is building her armed forces slowly and surely to give time to her troop to master and maximize efficiently their use.


Still if the need be they should upgrade them as quick as possible to maximize their defenses and offenses in case of a future war in which Algeria isn't sufficient to protect themselves.


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> Still if the need be they should upgrade them as quick as possible to maximize their defenses and offenses in case of a future war in which Algeria isn't sufficient to protect themselves.


Both armed forces work well and knowing the Algerian , I am sure that they have a contengency plan mapped with the Tunisian armed forces in the use of their combined forces.


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075061252756570114

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Mornaguia prison

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Zarvan said:


>


it's police unit cough " army topic "


----------



## Zarvan

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's police unit cough " army topic "


Post about Police also


----------



## fachfouch

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's police unit cough " army topic "


You made it armed forces in general so it's fine


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> You made it armed forces in general so it's fine


yeah Armed Forces which are 3 Army , Navy And Air Force ... Police never was part of Armed Forces in any Country because is part of Security Forces

guys @fachfouch @HannibalBarca i made this for our security forces https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tunisian-security-forces.595194/


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Why does Tunisia not convert their UH-1N into UH-1Y which the Marine Corps was going to do when instead they made new built ones. Instead of buying UH-60s they can just use older airframes and do a complete overhaul, the performance is relatively close to Blackhawks, you can agree or disagree but I'm just putting this out there not just for Tunisia but for all states that still operate the UH-1N. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_UH-1Y_Venom
Also If Tunisia needs an attack helicopter they could easily purchase the AH-1Z which has an 83% parts commonality with the UH-1Y which would simplify logistics a whole lot with less parts needed. 



UH-1Y with new engines and 4 composite rotors instead of 2. 



UH-1N with two composite rotors.




AH-1Y Venom with the ability to use up to 16 missiles Hellfire and FIM-92 stinger missile in addition to rocket pod


----------



## fachfouch

as for the AH-1Y the air force is considering getting them also I do agree with upgrading the Uh-1 and who knows maybe they will do it


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> as for the AH-1Y the air force is considering getting them also I do agree with upgrading the Uh-1 and who knows maybe they will do it


I mean yeah because with the UH-1Y you get an on par utility helicopter with more passenger carrying capability than the UH-60 Blackhawk which Tunisia purchased recently using existing chassis which are aging and are going to be scrapped anyway. The AH-1Z is a good helicopter in itself simply because of its anti-tank and anti insurgent abilities, instead of using just TOW it uses up to 16 AGM-114 Hellfire's and TOW missiles which are good for engaging tanks under bridges or under overpasses and is on par with the AH-64 at a much lower cost. I do think that Tunisia could use them effectively against terrorists and in case of an armed conflict on anti-tank and armored vehicle hunting roles with the ability to effectively deal with any threat that comes at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086209776894251009


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

great experiance for our troops but woundring why the SF Regiment ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i just watched video 




750 the Size of the Regiment will be sent


----------



## fachfouch

no idea peace keeping with SF ?


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian air force C130J


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> no idea peace keeping with SF ?


it's fast respond regiment as he say 
فوج تدخل سريع


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> it's fast respond regiment as he say
> فوج تدخل سريع


Those are not for the UN..They went to Mali to shoulder the Berkane French forces ..We thought that role was reserved to Moroccan troops?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Those are not for the UN..They went to Mali to shoulder the Berkane French forces ..We thought that role was reserved to Moroccan troops?


same old conspiracy theory


----------



## Ceylal

I am waiting for another conspiraracy theory when boxed bodies start coming home..


----------



## Hamilcar

It has been rumored since 2016 that Tunisia flies some unarmed predators.
President Beji Caïd Essebsi announced once that the drones the US used from Bizerte will be handed over afterwards to the Tunisians.
This seems to be the first confirmation of that 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087071882657050625

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Then Tunisia will be the first member of the Arab league that US drone are giving or sold to...Doubt that !


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> Then Tunisia will be the first member of the Arab league that US drone are giving or sold to...Doubt that !


UAE has unarmed Predator XP so UAE is already a country in the arab league that has it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Arab_Emirates_Air_Force


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> UAE has unarmed Predator XP so UAE is already a country in the arab league that has it. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Arab_Emirates_Air_Force


And the source is...Wikipedia...a total hoax..France tried for years to get them..and it was just recently that they were allowed to buy few units.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Then Tunisia will be the first member of the Arab league that US drone are giving or sold to...Doubt that !


Possible... it's not a problem of Country or Money... but "Strategy"...
TN had what the US wanted at that time... that no other country in the region was having... A gate to Libya and central Sahara...

That Predator info is old... it was already said that the drone will be given to TN forces after the deal... Today it's a pic confirmation... But who knows... maybe it's still under US supervision... (mostly not...but let's the Hypothesis run wild for the sake of the argument...)

In the End... we will know soon enough...

And in the End it's just an MQ-1... nothing crazy... a lot of "international" products of similar specs are on sale... We aren't speaking about MQ9s afterall... even less about Armed versions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ceylal said:


> And the source is...Wikipedia...a total hoax..France tried for years to get them..and it was just recently that they were allowed to buy few units.


https://gulfnews.com/business/general-atomics-completes-delivery-of-predator-drones-to-uae-1.1982936


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> Possible... it's not a problem of Country or Money... but "Strategy"...
> TN had what the US wanted at that time... that no other country in the region was having... A gate to Libya and central Sahara...
> 
> That Predator info is old... it was already said that the drone will be given to TN forces after the deal... Today it's a pic confirmation... But who knows... maybe it's still under US supervision... (mostly not...but let's the Hypothesis run wild for the sake of the argument...)
> 
> In the End... we will know soon enough...
> 
> And in the End it's just an MQ-1... nothing crazy... a lot of "international" products of similar specs are on sale... We aren't speaking about MQ9s afterall... even less about Armed versions...


The US hasn’t sold them to Any MENA Coutry..I will be curious to see that happen with Tunisia...Maybe with trump administration things got a lot easier to get..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> The US hasn’t sold them to Any MENA Coutry..I will be curious to see that happen with Tunisia...Maybe with trump administration things got a lot easier to get..


TN mostly didn't spend a Dinar on it...at least no budget was allocated for that...
So they took it as an End deal compensation.

And the "Deal" was before Trump era...

And that's also why there is a silence around it... US allies in the region... may ask the famous "Why?" added to it..." you f*cking make us sweat to get one and you give it to that country in a blink of an eye... and for free"



YvngEngineer said:


> https://gulfnews.com/business/general-atomics-completes-delivery-of-predator-drones-to-uae-1.1982936



TN is the First MENA Predator user... who mostly got it for free... and with almost no back stage issues... (with still the small possibility of not being true)


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> I am waiting for another conspiraracy theory when boxed bodies start coming home..


they are nt gonna fight anything .... mostly they will secure bamako UN facilities 

........

about the predator that is very good news ... hh i remember seeing in news a small clip of drone footage this removes the doubts


----------



## Ceylal

YvngEngineer said:


> https://gulfnews.com/business/general-atomics-completes-delivery-of-predator-drones-to-uae-1.1982936


Gulf news..find something else..or better a picture..



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> they are nt gonna fight anything .... mostly they will secure bamako UN facilities
> 
> ........
> 
> about the predator that is very good news ... hh i remember seeing in news a small clip of drone footage this removes the doubts


Hope that you are right...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Ceylal said:


> Gulf news..find something else..or better a picture..
> 
> 
> Hope that you are right...


this is not 1st major UN Deployment for our army 

this is was one of our army missions it was DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO
*3rd mission(MONUC): since May 2000.*

** Participation:*

- one contingent of 464 soldiers (ended few years back ),

- Currently 33 Officers as Military Observers in MONUSCO

** Mission:*

*- *Insure the protection of the HQ, UN and the Joint Military Commission installations,

*-* Insure the medical support to the UN military and civil personnel.

*-* Protect and escort the VIPs.

so don't worry we are not fighting someone else war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> this is not 1st major UN Deployment for our army
> 
> this is was one of our army missions it was DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO
> *3rd mission(MONUC): since May 2000.*
> 
> ** Participation:*
> 
> - one contingent of 464 soldiers (ended few years back ),
> 
> - Currently 33 Officers as Military Observers in MONUSCO
> 
> ** Mission:*
> 
> *- *Insure the protection of the HQ, UN and the Joint Military Commission installations,
> 
> *-* Insure the medical support to the UN military and civil personnel.
> 
> *-* Protect and escort the VIPs.
> 
> so don't worry we are not fighting someone else war


I am not worried...I am simply concerned that you need these troops more in Tunisia proper, than in Bamako..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

in the contrary they will gain more experience specially working with the Canadians


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> in the contrary they will gain more experience specially working with the Canadians


Yeah, the move is mostly to gain Experience/training than anything else...


----------



## fachfouch




----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092544575586082817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> This is not an armed forces but a
> Joke  no tanks no ships no jets


What are you talking about? They have a moderate armed forces for a country their size but you don't need to do them dirty like that.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

YvngEngineer said:


> What are you talking about? They have a moderate armed forces for a country their size but you don't need to do them dirty like that.


Israel a tiny desert strip in the Middle East can handle Russia alone so what are you talking about ? Its not about the size of the country that matters but the size of the armed force which matters if you don't have any of those things (tank,ships,planes,missiles) you can barely handle Somalia


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Israel a tiny desert strip in the Middle East can handle Russia alone so what are you talking about ? Its not about the size of the country that matters but the size of the armed force which matters if you don't have any of those things (tank,ships,planes,missiles) you can barely handle Somalia


They don't have enemies so no need for a lot of weapons. This is not Algeria and Morocco, Tunisia has never been in a conflict with another Arab nation in the past 50 or more years so they don't need a big armed forces. And why would Tunisia go to that pile of shit Somalia for no reason? Even the US could not take those immoral scum.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Israel a tiny desert strip in the Middle East can handle Russia alone so what are you talking about ? Its not about the size of the country that matters but the size of the armed force which matters if you don't have any of those things (tank,ships,planes,missiles) you can barely handle Somalia



Let's not get ahead of yourself and let's not jump to conclusion otherwise... my little mouse tells me that Few bearded men with Aks and barefooted were able to put a country out there with a full scale modern army on his knee...

Actually 2...



YvngEngineer said:


> What are you talking about? They have a moderate armed forces for a country their size but you don't need to do them dirty like that.





YvngEngineer said:


> They don't have enemies so no need for a lot of weapons. This is not Algeria and Morocco, Tunisia has never been in a conflict with another Arab nation in the past 50 or more years so they don't need a big armed forces. And why would Tunisia go to that pile of shit Somalia for no reason? Even the US could not take those immoral scum.


It's was free trolling... nothing more nothing else...
When someone got some inferiority complexe... the best way to feel better is to pick at what HE Thinks to be weaker... little did he knows... We all know the story of his own failure of an army...
That TO THIS DAY in age...no other army rivaled such humiliation in our world...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> I can't deny what happened through the last couple of year's but If a country that was invaded from 36 countries at the same time destroying 96% of the entire military equipment and overthrow a government. the last one who has to speak in the country are the terrorists of course and what happens there if no government no foreign policy no any security forces that has been left in the country from an invasion...? exactly a caliphate


No little boy... Logic and sanity don't work like that...

When few thousands of barefooted/bearded man with AKs "ONLY"... where able to knock at the door of Baghdad... that is IRAQ... HAD this:
https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_current_equipment_of_the_Iraqi_Army

AND couldn't do it... without the HELP of Iran and the US... I call it a Failure...an Humiliation...
Saddam Hussein Army did Hundreds of time better against the Most Powerful Army on Earth... While YOUR current Country with his own current Army... couldn't AGAINST few thousands of LITTERALY cavemen...

You may twist it as you wish to fulfill your ego... Facts are here... and every human being who followed the most simple news about ISIS in IRaq... knows who RUNAWAY with their Tanks and who didn't with Toyota's pick ups and AKs...

And last... Allah will ALWAYS make the arrogant eat his arrogance faster than he can swallow it...


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> No little boy... Logic and sanity don't work like that...
> 
> When few thousands of barefooted/bearded man with AKs "ONLY"... where able to knock at the door of Baghdad... that is IRAQ... HAD this:
> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_current_equipment_of_the_Iraqi_Army
> 
> AND couldn't do it... without the HELP of Iran and the US... I call it a Failure...an Humiliation...
> Saddam Hussein Army did Hundreds of time better against the Most Powerful Army on Earth... While YOUR current Country with his own current Army... couldn't AGAINST few thousands of LITTERALY cavemen...
> 
> You may twist it as you wish to fulfill your ego... Facts are here... and every human being who followed the most simple news about ISIS in IRaq... knows who RUNAWAY with their Tanks and who didn't with Toyota's pick ups and AKs...
> 
> And last... Allah will ALWAYS make the arrogant eat his arrogance faster than he can swallow it...


So what ? Are you an isis sympathizer who defend the role of isis in demolition of infrastructure and killing civilians but try to humiliate the Iraqi army I know that the iraqi army is weak that's why they wiped out isis out of rest of iraq without the help of Iran ! you don't have to tell me that or did you fought against daesh by the way most of your people are daeshis


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> So what ? Are you an isis sympathizer who defend the role of isis in demolition of infrastructure and killing civilians but try to humiliate the Iraqi army I know that the iraqi army is weak that's why they wiped out isis out of rest of iraq without the help of Iran ! you don't have to tell me that



To make you humble... after your statement about TN army...
As for your Iranian "Only help"... Not either...the one who help you the most is the US and peshmergas (in lesser extent)... by literally wiping to dust every ISIS bases/Cities/villages they were in...

But for you to not see it in the first place...is what worry me...


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> No little boy... Logic and sanity don't work like that...
> 
> When few thousands of barefooted/bearded man with AKs "ONLY"... where able to knock at the door of Baghdad... that is IRAQ... HAD this:
> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_current_equipment_of_the_Iraqi_Army
> 
> AND couldn't do it... without the HELP of Iran and the US... I call it a Failure...an Humiliation...
> Saddam Hussein Army did Hundreds of time better against the Most Powerful Army on Earth... While YOUR current Country with his own current Army... couldn't AGAINST few thousands of LITTERALY cavemen...
> 
> You may twist it as you wish to fulfill your ego... Facts are here... and every human being who followed the most simple news about ISIS in IRaq... knows who RUNAWAY with their Tanks and who didn't with Toyota's pick ups and AKs...
> 
> And last... Allah will ALWAYS make the arrogant eat his arrogance faster than he can swallow it...





HannibalBarca said:


> To make you humble... after your statement about TN army...
> As for your Iranian "Only help"... Not either...the one who help you the most is the US and peshmergas (in lesser extent)... by literally wiping to dust every ISIS bases/Cities/villages they were in...
> 
> But for you to not see it in the first place...is what worry me...


we are atleast eurasian not africans


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> we are atleast eurasian not africans


And? Since when Iraqis are Eurasian? You are either an Arab or a Kurd... You are no Eurasian...
No need to sell me your Cheap "foreign Fake" ethnicity with me...


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> And? Since when Iraqis are Eurasian? You are either an Arab or a Kurd... You are no Eurasian...
> No need to sell me your Cheap "foreign Fake" ethnicity with me...


Ok but where is iraq where is it located ? It lies in the Near east referred mostly to Middle East which is completely wrong Middle eastern countries are actually (iran,Afghanistan,Pakistan,Tajikistan) anyway where is it located



HannibalBarca said:


> And? Since when Iraqis are Eurasian? You are either an Arab or a Kurd... You are no Eurasian...
> No need to sell me your Cheap "foreign Fake" ethnicity with me...


I am not a Kurd and a Iraqi is an Arab


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Ok but where is iraq where is it located ? It lies in the Near east referred mostly to Middle East which is completely wrong Middle eastern countries are actually (iran,Afghanistan,Pakistan,Tajikistan) anyway where is it located
> 
> 
> I am not a Kurd and a Iraqi is an Arab



You don't even know what Eurasian mean and how it's applied in the subject...
And you have the audacity to make such "arrogant" post about you being Eurasian and Me African...

Do you have a limit on how much Humiliation you can/should handle?

Look, just leave...don't answer me... you are giving a bad Image to yourself...To your Parents who should have given you a better Education in the first place...and to Iraqis in General...
Just go... No Hard feeling...


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> You don't even know what Eurasian mean and how it's applied in the subject...
> And you have the audacity to make such "arrogant" post about you being Eurasian and Me African...
> 
> Do you have a limit on how much Humiliation you can/should handle?
> 
> Look, just leave...don't answer me... you are giving a bad Image to yourself...To your Parents who should have given you a proper Education...and to Iraqis in General...
> Just go... No Hard feeling...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasia


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Ok but where is iraq where is it located ? It lies in the Near east referred mostly to Middle East which is completely wrong Middle eastern countries are actually (iran,Afghanistan,Pakistan,Tajikistan) anyway where is it located
> 
> 
> I am not a Kurd and a Iraqi is an Arab


No need to say Eurasian your Arab. I'm half Arab and half European yet I would never say I'm Eurasian or white. Have pride and don't say somebody is African with no base, Carthage (modern day Tunisia) was a Phoenician colony which makes them originally Levantine.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

YvngEngineer said:


> No need to say Eurasian your Arab. I'm half Arab and half European yet I would never say I'm Eurasian or white. Have pride and don't say somebody is African with no base, Carthage (modern day Tunisia) was a Phoenician colony which makes them originally Levantine.


They consider themselves as berber or amazigh and not Arab let him stick to those who he is pretending to be. ! What phoenician what Levantine ? Phoenicians had their traiding route from "Carthago" they needed of course places where they can dock their ships and rest and and their choice was modern day Tunisia doesn't mean that Tunisians are phoenicians nor Levantinian


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> They consider themselves as berber or amazigh and not Arab let him stick to those who he is pretending to be. ! What phoenician what Levantine ? Phoenicians had their traiding route from "Carthago" they needed of course places where they can dock their ships and rest and and their choice was modern day Tunisia doesn't mean that Tunisians are phoenicians nor Levantinian


You know nothing...what pity...
You don't even know the Story of Carthage...
Neither North Africa...

Are you like that everyday? Playing the ignorant card in hope the guy in front of you is even more ignorant than you? that way you don't get rekt?


----------



## Swordbreaker12

YvngEngineer said:


> No need to say Eurasian your Arab. I'm half Arab and half European yet I would never say I'm Eurasian or white. Have pride and don't say somebody is African with no base, Carthage (modern day Tunisia) was a Phoenician colony which makes them originally Levantine.


phonicians are not a colony they were traders the only colony in Tunisia was France


----------



## HannibalBarca

@waz I think it's time.
Best regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

If it has nothing to do with the Tunisian armed forces don’t post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Ok ... that was weird ,back to the topic 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089899188727500800


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

the "foreign allies" being Hungary and Serbia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093953338243207168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> the "foreign allies" being Hungary and Serbia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093953338243207168



Not even 7 years of "transformation" and already on the international market...
If only the Society/Companies were as good as them...

If I'm not mistaken, Never another Force in the Region (MENA Africa etc..) did give "training" to other Western forces...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Not even 7 years of "transformation" and already on the international market...
> If only the Society/Companies were as good as them...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Never another Force in the Region (MENA Africa etc..) did give "training" to other Western forces...



None as far as I know actually.
And it's only getting started 
the USGN is now standing on equal ground in training with the SEALs and Delta according to El Jbali yesterday while few years ago they were just learning from them.
Also the project to modernise even further the already high tech op room is just mind boggling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> None as far as I know actually.
> And it's only getting started
> the USGN is now standing on equal ground in training with the SEALs and Delta according to El Jbali yesterday while few years ago they were just learning from them.
> Also the project to modernise even further the already high tech op room is just mind boggling



That's the answer to TN society... When the Leadership is competent and work for a higher purpose then everything is possible... at the condition reward and positions are given to the one who work hard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

What USGN stands for?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> What USGN stands for?


Unité Spéciale de la Garde Nationale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

It seems that the air force is interested in the AgustaWestland AW101

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> It seems that the air force is interested in the AgustaWestland AW101
> 
> View attachment 540891
> View attachment 540892


Helicopters should not be a priority for them as they just bought 12 UH-60s. Expanding the combat aircraft fleet should be pretty high on the list with aircraft such as the B-250 Bader being developed I don't see why Tunisia can't buy the planes for attacking terrorists. I got this excerpt from DSCA.mil which is a government website for keeping track of military foreign sales.

The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Tunisia for UH-60M Black Hawk helicopters and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of *$700 million*.
With this amount of money they could have at least bought a few fighters and in my opinion is money spent wrong.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Phillip the Arab said:


> Helicopters should not be a priority for them as they just bought 12 UH-60s. Expanding the combat aircraft fleet should be pretty high on the list with aircraft such as the B-250 Bader being developed I don't see why Tunisia can't buy the planes for attacking terrorists. I got this excerpt from DSCA.mil which is a government website for keeping track of military foreign sales.
> 
> The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Tunisia for UH-60M Black Hawk helicopters and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of *$700 million*.
> With this amount of money they could have at least bought a few fighters and in my opinion is money spent wrong.


Not needed. the Support area is a priority.
We do not have Enemies on the table, as for Terros, such Weapon is useless. Close support is what is needed.

At least for now.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Not needed. the Support area is a priority.
> We do not have Enemies on the table, as for Terros, such Weapon is useless. Close support is what is needed.
> 
> At least for now.


Those are close air support aircraft though, basically think of a A-29 Super Tucano but you could probably get it less expensive maybe because the UAE manufactures it and their market share won't really be that high.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Phillip the Arab said:


> Those are close air support aircraft though, basically think of a A-29 Super Tucano but you could probably get it less expensive maybe because the UAE manufactures it and their market share won't really be that high.
> View attachment 541120
> 
> 
> View attachment 541121



Light armed/multipurpose Helis is better for TN terrain.


----------



## fachfouch

Also the AW101 probably a replacement for the aging HH-3 tat will retire soon.


----------



## Mithridates

i am wondering is there any chance that tunisian airforce go after iranian maded kowsar jet considering it's lower price (7million dollars) compared to simillar capablities available (like m346 or yak130) for replacing it's aging f-5 fleet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mithridates said:


> i am wondering is there any chance that tunisian airforce go after iranian maded kowsar jet considering it's lower price (7million dollars) compared to simillar capablities available (like m346 or yak130) for replacing it's aging f-5 fleet?


Nope.
TN will either go for Used F-16 or some EU alternatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

HannibalBarca said:


> Nope.
> TN will either go for Used F-16 or some EU alternatives.


well if TN has interest in falcons or european planes then she is going to increase it's firepower. i wish the best for tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

as for the trainer jets one of the best candidates is Aero L-39NG


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Phillip the Arab said:


> Those are close air support aircraft though, basically think of a A-29 Super Tucano but you could probably get it less expensive maybe because the UAE manufactures it and their market share won't really be that high.
> View attachment 541120
> 
> 
> View attachment 541121


i doubt if tunisia will buy anything from UAE cuz of political issue .. but i prefer L39NG as close air suport and advanced trainer 
and @Mithridates i don't think tunisia will go to iran cuz i don't think tunisian iranian excede the exchange of diplomatic missions


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Mithridates said:


> well if TN has interest in falcons or european planes then she is going to increase it's firepower. i wish the best for tunisia


With which money?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> With which money?


mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> mine


Ok now for real who is it


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Ok now for real who is it


As any country out there... Big contracts come mostly with a Loan from the Seller country...That will then be payed by Taxes...


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 544565


"Almost" Tunisian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I see Tunisia has a lack of dedicated IFVs so do you think they could buy some from Jordan?
Jordan offers an 8x8 on a Tatra truck chassis that is currently armed with a 30mm cannon from the FV101 Scimitar. At least 50 are planned to be built with more in the future.
It offers STANAG 4569 KE L3 (7.62mm resistant) but is to upgradeable to STANAG L4 (14.5mm or about the same as the Stryker)
There are two versions with one being the APC armed with 7.62mm or 12.7mm that can carry 8+2 troops.




Al-Mared 8x8






I could see Tunisia operating this as an IFV with the same 30mm but with either the Jadara Terminator (Jordanian ATGM) or other ATGMs. I assume its less expensive than most European and American IFVs so its a good option for Tunisia in my opinion.
Also, in the future could be operated with 105mm. It looks weird but it functions well.





APC version-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I see Tunisia has a lack of dedicated IFVs so do you think they could buy some from Jordan?
> Jordan offers an 8x8 on a Tatra truck chassis that is currently armed with a 30mm cannon from the FV101 Scimitar. At least 50 are planned to be built with more in the future.
> It offers STANAG 4569 KE L3 (7.62mm resistant) but is to upgradeable to STANAG L4 (14.5mm or about the same as the Stryker)
> There are two versions with one being the APC armed with 7.62mm or 12.7mm that can carry 8+2 troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Mared 8x8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see Tunisia operating this as an IFV with the same 30mm but with either the Jadara Terminator (Jordanian ATGM) or other ATGMs. I assume its less expensive than most European and American IFVs so its a good option for Tunisia in my opinion.
> Also, in the future could be operated with 105mm. It looks weird but it functions well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APC version-



If IFV they need, they will mostly go for TR ones.
TN has little exchange/relation with Jordan. So military procurement will be unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> If IFV they need, they will mostly go for TR ones.
> TN has little exchange/relation with Jordan. So military procurement will be unlikely.


Too bad why is the relationship not developed if you know? I hate how Turkey has the monopoly on armored vehicles in the Middle East.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Too bad why is the relationship not developed if you know? I hate how Turkey has the monopoly on armored vehicles in the Middle East.


Relationship is restricted because economical exchange is limited.
TR monopoly is because of them being technological matured in comparison to Arab industry. And most of Arab countries who do have a defence industry are also shy in promoting their equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

France also is another seller


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> France also is another seller


never trusted france never will ...i prefer italian / german / turkish / british / american but nt french

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

How about the UAE? The UAE offers a brand new 8x8 called the Wahash which offers STANAG 4569 level 4 protection all around and with add on armor can go up to STANAG 4569 level 5 (25mm frontal resistant)
*Level 4*
*Kinetic Energy*
14.5×114mm AP / B32 at 200 meters with 911 m/s[1]

Angle: azimuth 360°; elevation 0°

*Artillery[edit]*
155 mm High Explosive at 30 m

*Grenade and Mine Blast Threat*
10 kg (explosive mass) Blast AT Mine:
4a – Mine Explosion pressure activated under any wheel or track location.
4b – Mine Explosion under center.

It was released at IDEX 2019 was designed by South African engineers but is fully owned and manufactured by the UAE. It offers better protection than the Otokar Arma at 14.5mm resistant while the Arma is 12.7mm resistant and is cheaper to my knowledge. You said Turkey matured better than Arab countries but this may change your mind. There are two versions right now being APC and IFV and the vehicle is amphibious



















From what I got the Arma can only resist 7.62. My bad. 

"No details have been released on its ballistic protection, but since it is required to be amphibious, armouring is not expected to exceed* STANAG 4569 Level II*, but its relatively high 425 mm ground clearance should help achieve mine protection to Level IIIB or higher. ARMA's ballistic and anti-mine protection is provided by high hardness monocoque steel hull and all personnel is seated on anti- mine seats"

It kind of looks like the United States Marine Corps ACV.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> How about the UAE? The UAE offers a brand new 8x8 called the Wahash which offers STANAG 4569 level 4 protection all around and with add on armor can go up to STANAG 4569 level 5 (25mm frontal resistant)
> *Level 4*
> *Kinetic Energy*
> 14.5×114mm AP / B32 at 200 meters with 911 m/s[1]
> 
> Angle: azimuth 360°; elevation 0°
> 
> *Artillery[edit]*
> 155 mm High Explosive at 30 m
> 
> *Grenade and Mine Blast Threat*
> 10 kg (explosive mass) Blast AT Mine:
> 4a – Mine Explosion pressure activated under any wheel or track location.
> 4b – Mine Explosion under center.
> 
> It was released at IDEX 2019 was designed by South African engineers but is fully owned and manufactured by the UAE. It offers better protection than the Otokar Arma at 14.5mm resistant while the Arma is 12.7mm resistant and is cheaper to my knowledge. You said Turkey matured better than Arab countries but this may change your mind. There are two versions right now being APC and IFV and the vehicle is amphibious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I got the Arma can only resist 7.62. My bad.
> 
> "No details have been released on its ballistic protection, but since it is required to be amphibious, armouring is not expected to exceed* STANAG 4569 Level II*, but its relatively high 425 mm ground clearance should help achieve mine protection to Level IIIB or higher. ARMA's ballistic and anti-mine protection is provided by high hardness monocoque steel hull and all personnel is seated on anti- mine seats"



National IFV program of UAE is OTOKAR... a Turkish Defense Company...
And the Role of an IFV is not always meant to be protected as a Tank, since it's mission is different.

So, for TN... if they put ahead an IFV program... Will choose a Country, who got a mature Defense industry and Own their intellectual property in full.
And UAE products are also not cheap in comparison to their peers...

And if they choose TR for that, I'm pretty sure they will wait BMC IFV variant of go for FNSS, instead of OTOKAR with Arma variant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> National IFV program of UAE is OTOKAR... a Turkish Defense Company...
> And the Role of an IFV is not always meant to be protected as a Tank, since it's mission is different.
> 
> So, for TN... if they put ahead an IFV program... Will choose a Country, who got a mature Defense industry and Own their intellectual property in full.
> And UAE products are also not cheap in comparison to their peers...
> 
> And if they choose TR for that, I'm pretty sure they will wait BMC IFV variant of go for FNSS, instead of OTOKAR with Arma variant...


Of course its role is different but its contemporary role is to fight with tanks against enemy tanks and IFVs and it needs to be able to at least take auto cannon rounds. The intellectual property is owned in full since the engineers were just hired to design it and weren't from any specific company. Are you sure they aren't cheaper than Turkish products though? I mean your right the UAE defense industry isn't super mature but its maturing a whole lot faster than other defense industries in the region but is catching up with Caracal, Tawazun, Barij, EDIC, etc. The company that makes this vehicle Calidus is 3 years old and already have a plane, and a IFV coming out.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Of course its role is different but its contemporary role is to fight with tanks against enemy tanks and IFVs and it needs to be able to at least take auto cannon rounds. The intellectual property is owned in full since the engineers were just hired to design it and weren't from any specific company. Are you sure they aren't cheaper than Turkish products though? I mean your right the UAE defense industry isn't super mature but its maturing a whole lot faster than other defense industries in the region but is catching up with Caracal, Tawazun, Barij, EDIC, etc. The company that makes this vehicle Calidus is 3 years old and already have a plane, and a IFV coming out.



The Thing is with Private companies like that... they are "Selling" a concept. And are waiting for a Country to buy their "Concept", therefore it's a bet.
Even UAE didn't choose them "yet" but TR OTOKAR ones. Therefore they lack "the sponsor" to be able to sell to other foreign countries who do have choices in number from Mature/Proven projects, Like in this case TR.

UAE Def industry isn't mature yet. They are doing the effort, like their Nimr lineup, by giving a lot of "Help/Gifts" to foreign countries to buy it, like Localization/Intellectual share etc... Like we saw with Algeria.

Unfortunately, Today, Arab Def industry isn't mature yet, neither is protected from Foreign limitation, since most of their product is either bought intellectual property or under licence, Therefore a country like TN per exemple, who is right now building it's entire Army, can't afford to waste money, that is extremely limited to them, into concept or not mature enough projects/Equipements.

So, yes, TR def industry is for TN a better choice. But TN is also buying from the US/GER/ITA etc... for equipment that are "More mature/proven" than TR ones. Every cents count, so paying a little more and be sure to have something better is today TN motto in regards to def needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> The Thing is with Private companies like that... they are "Selling" a concept. And are waiting for a Country to buy their "Concept", therefore it's a bet.
> Even UAE didn't choose them "yet" but TR OTOKAR ones. Therefore they lack "the sponsor" to be able to sell to other foreign countries who do have choices in number from Mature/Proven projects, Like in this case TR.
> 
> UAE Def industry isn't mature yet. They are doing the effort, like their Nimr lineup, by giving a lot of "Help/Gifts" to foreign countries to buy it, like Localization/Intellectual share etc... Like we saw with Algeria.
> 
> Unfortunately, Today, Arab Def industry isn't mature yet, neither is protected from Foreign limitation, since most of their product is either bought intellectual property or under licence, Therefore a country like TN per exemple, who is right now building it's entire Army, can't afford to waste money, that is extremely limited to them, into concept or not mature enough projects/Equipements.
> 
> So, yes, TR def industry is for TN a better choice. But TN is also buying from the US/GER/ITA etc... for equipment that are "More mature/proven" than TR ones. Every cents count, so paying a little more and be sure to have something better is today TN motto in regards to def needs.


And if it gets sales will Tunisia purchase it? Then I assume the vehicle will be matured enough. Or for example it is combat proven in Yemen will it be good enough for Tunisia to say we can use that because it has proven itself.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> And if it gets sales will Tunisia purchase it? Then I assume the vehicle will be matured enough. Or for example it is combat proven in Yemen will it be good enough for Tunisia to say we can use that because it has proven itself.


If the Product equal it's competitors whatever in Design/Test and give the same guarantee than other competitors, aka Pedigree... then Why not.
But tbh, this particular IFV has little chance, The IFV market is well furnished, by Combat proven ones at a the very interesting price AND State backed (and everything that goes with it, Guarantees/loans/manufacturing rights etc...)


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> If the Product equal it's competitors whatever in Design/Test and give the same guarantee than other competitors, aka Pedigree... then Why not.
> But tbh, this particular IFV has little chance, The IFV market is well furnished, by Combat proven ones at a the very interesting price AND State backed (and everything that goes with it, Guarantees/loans/manufacturing rights etc...)


I see what you are saying for sure. Honestly what I want to see is a multi-national corporation with Arab countries that can offer something such as a chassis for example on this, an IFV turret like from Jordan, and maybe Saudi Arabia or other Gulf nations that can offer cash. Now if they would all make the vehicle together and have a guarantee to buy it as with something like the Eurofighter Typhoon and how the nations that participated all bought the Typhoon they would first have a great number made at something like a minimum of a thousand vehicles and second have a lot of potential customers in friendly Arab states that could get licensed production. After all most of the Arab nations know if the supplier can't supply your vehicles they won't be able to move. You tell me if it would be realistic with Saudi Arabia, Jordan, the UAE, Kuwait, and maybe even Egypt which has the manufacturing capabilities to supply to all of Africa.

Jordan could provide this unmanned turret.





UAE could provide this chassis.




And Saudi Arabia and the rest could provide money, and manufacturing capabilities but I'm not sure if they could offer anything but I could be wrong. A UAV would be an interesting capability that could be integrated as Turkey is planning to do.

I mean just think about it. All their IFVs are getting old like BMP-3, M113 based one. It would be cheaper to band together and make one common IFV they can all operate that is cheaper with equal capabilities as competitors.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I see what you are saying for sure. Honestly what I want to see is a multi-national corporation with Arab countries that can offer something such as a chassis for example on this, an IFV turret like from Jordan, and maybe Saudi Arabia or other Gulf nations that can offer cash. Now if they would all make the vehicle together and have a guarantee to buy it as with something like the Eurofighter Typhoon and how the nations that participated all bought the Typhoon they would first have a great number made at something like a minimum of a thousand vehicles and second have a lot of potential customers in friendly Arab states that could get licensed production. After all most of the Arab nations know if the supplier can't supply your vehicles they won't be able to move. You tell me if it would be realistic with Saudi Arabia, Jordan, the UAE, Kuwait, and maybe even Egypt which has the manufacturing capabilities to supply to all of Africa.
> 
> Jordan could provide this unmanned turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE could provide this chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Saudi Arabia and the rest could provide money, and manufacturing capabilities but I'm not sure if they could offer anything but I could be wrong. A UAV would be an interesting capability that could be integrated as Turkey is planning to do.



Having an Arab Defense Consortium is a nice Idea, But it's not happening.
Not that they don't like each others or that they are unable to work together...
It's just they don't need to.

Such type of equipment isn't Difficult to make, neither need Billions for that... Shell and such aren't the most important part in it... The Engine /Turret etc are... and it's something NO Arab state master... neither Own at 100%.

And no Arab state Have an Industry to create one on it's own right now. Therefore What I will like is a consortium for that particular part... Like Engines of all types/Turrets/Protection and so on. The shell isn't important.

And last... Arab state do not feel the urge to make such move...since most doors are open to them... That's the cancer of our region...they are too dependent on others...they just have to sign a check and get what they wish..;That's why I hope, that we , in the future be blocked to purchase those things from foreigners..;Maybe at that moment they will move their fat *** and finally work on it.

Like TR, who were in that situation few decades ago... But the moment Their supplier begun to play with the "Limit/Block supply button" they finally got it and started to work on making it "in-home" and we see the result today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Having an Arab Defense Consortium is a nice Idea, But it's not happening.
> Not that they don't like each others or that they are unable to work together...
> It's just they don't need to.
> 
> Such type of equipment isn't Difficult to make, neither need Billions for that... Shell and such aren't the most important part in it... The Engine /Turret etc are... and it's something NO Arab state master... neither Own at 100%.
> 
> And no Arab state Have an Industry to create one on it's own right now. Therefore What I will like is a consortium for that particular part... Like Engines of all types/Turrets/Protection and so on. The shell isn't important.


I mean Jordan is developing one turret right now according to KADDB indigenously as most of their other products are. Don't you think a partner could work for engines or even reverse engineering? In my opinion China would be the best option for licensed production or TOT since they are more lenient for more money and as far as reverse engineering goes China, Iran, and many other countries do it. Also, a partnership would work better for future projects if say an IFV was made after that more vehicles like tanks using the unmanned Falcon turret.






If something like this did happen would Tunisia purchase the product if it reached parity with other IFVS and if it was offered at a discount or financed by some Gulf country as Saudi Arabia loves doing. And on top of that UAE has the capability for vehicle production since the Nimr factory could be utilized.






*Unmanned Turret*
The project aims to design & build a light weight compact turret system with medium caliber cannon as a main weapon to be adaptive for installation on medium wheeled & tracked vehicles currently available in service with JAF or being developed in KADDB for future.




*FEATURES*
The main turret features & systems include:

Primary armament MK 44 30 / 40 Bushmaster cannon
Secondary armament M240 MG.
Counter Measure Smoke grenade launcher.
Sensor Suite Thermal, day camera, laser range finder, laser pointer
Turret Control system Electric traverse & elevation drive system.
Basket Unmanned Turret
Protection level Skin armour satisfies STANAG I protection level.
Protection upgrades as per customer & weight limitations.

*SUGGESTED*
Primary armament caliber (mm) 30
Secondary armament caliber (mm) 7.62
Counter Measure (mm) 6 X 66
Elevation -10° - 45°
Traverse 360°
Rate of fire (rounds /min) 30
Total weight Up to 2000 kgs combat weight


I'm going to make a thread about this and get other peoples opinions on this but thanks for yours.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I mean Jordan is developing one turret right now according to KADDB indigenously as most of their other products are. Don't you think a partner could work for engines or even reverse engineering? In my opinion China would be the best option for licensed production or TOT since they are more lenient for more money and as far as reverse engineering goes China, Iran, and many other countries do it. Also, a partnership would work better for future projects if say an IFV was made after that more vehicles like tanks using the unmanned Falcon turret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something like this did happen would Tunisia purchase the product if it reached parity with other IFVS and if it was offered at a discount or financed by some Gulf country as Saudi Arabia loves doing. And on top of that UAE has the capability for vehicle production since the Nimr factory could be utilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unmanned Turret*
> The project aims to design & build a light weight compact turret system with medium caliber cannon as a main weapon to be adaptive for installation on medium wheeled & tracked vehicles currently available in service with JAF or being developed in KADDB for future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FEATURES*
> The main turret features & systems include:
> 
> Primary armament MK 44 30 / 40 Bushmaster cannon
> Secondary armament M240 MG.
> Counter Measure Smoke grenade launcher.
> Sensor Suite Thermal, day camera, laser range finder, laser pointer
> Turret Control system Electric traverse & elevation drive system.
> Basket Unmanned Turret
> Protection level Skin armour satisfies STANAG I protection level.
> Protection upgrades as per customer & weight limitations.
> 
> *SUGGESTED*
> Primary armament caliber (mm) 30
> Secondary armament caliber (mm) 7.62
> Counter Measure (mm) 6 X 66
> Elevation -10° - 45°
> Traverse 360°
> Rate of fire (rounds /min) 30
> Total weight Up to 2000 kgs combat weight
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a thread about this and get other peoples opinions on this but thanks for yours.



No country TOT their engines, even Small Diesel ones for cars. China had to do the Job for decades and some spying from here and there to achieve it, and Even her with all her money and Industrial power still can't rival Western ones...
What Arab countries can do... is just a Lego work... Take parts from here and there and assembly.
But it's still not enough, since such product will be under the will of the "foreign" provider... and not immune to sanctions/Ban/limitation.

The Arabs have to start somewhere... and First is Licencing and learning from it by Training Engineers and Dev their Industry, whatever it's Defense related or not...It's all Form of Industry that need to be dev...
After few decades, In parallel of Licencing, they Dev their own thing..;and little by little switch to it...

Then When each Arab countries reach an interesting level of Engineering, they can get into a consortium where each member will supply a Knowledge that the other don't have or have limited knowledge on...
And then they can do whatever they want...Till then it's meaningless and a waste of Time and Money.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> No country TOT their engines, even Small Diesel ones for cars. China had to do the Job for decades and some spying from here and there to achieve it, and Even her with all her money and Industrial power still can't rival Western ones...
> What Arab countries can do... is just a Lego work... Take parts from here and there and assembly.
> But it's still not enough, since such product will be under the will of the "foreign" provider... and not immune to sanctions/Ban/limitation.
> 
> The Arabs have to start somewhere... and First is Licencing and learning from it by Training Engineers and Dev their Industry, whatever it's Defense related or not...It's all Form of Industry that need to be dev...
> After few decades, In parallel of Licencing, they Dev their own thing..;and little by little switch to it...
> 
> Then When each Arab countries reach an interesting level of Engineering, they can get into a consortium where each member will supply a Knowledge that the other don't have or have limited knowledge on...
> And then they can do whatever they want...Till then it's meaningless and a waste of Time and Money.


Will reverse engineering of engines not work? Iran does that all the time and the Arab countries all have IFVs/APCs that they could reverse engineer. As long as the country does not find out at about or doesn't care it will work.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Will reverse engineering of engines not work? Iran does that all the time and the Arab countries all have IFVs/APCs that they could reverse engineer. As long as the country does not find out at about or doesn't care it will work.


Reverse engineer need an Industry as matured as if you build it yourself.
Reverse Engineer is a good way to gain years of R&D...


----------



## fachfouch




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

@Philip the Arab other thing goes into play in military sales is relations ... and now tunisia is not at best relations with gulf states specially UAE ... the reasion is the Emarati interference with our Politics


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> @Philip the Arab other thing goes into play in military sales is relations ... and now tunisia is not at best relations with gulf states specially UAE ... the reasion is the Emarati interference with our Politics


I understand what you are saying Gulf states interfere with Tunisian politics in their favor but they just don't want Iran to gain influence right now. Everyone is vying for power right now and nothing is going to stop it. Again, Jordan would be the best option for Tunisia *IF* Tunisia wants to develop a defense industry however unlikely that is.
Also, if Tunisia needs its M60s modernized Jordan has the Phoenix which pretty much makes the tank brand new with the addition of a 120m gun and an upgrade only costs about 750 thousand dollars.







The M60 Phoenix is a Jordanian upgrade of the M60A3 main battle tank. It was developed by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). This tank was first offered in 2004. The ageing M60A3 tank poses little threat to modern main battle tanks, due to inferior armament and poor protection. The M60 Phoenix is a cost-effective modular upgrade package with increased lethality, mobility and survivability. A total of 182 Jordanian M60A3 tanks were reportedly upgraded to the Phoenix standard.

Overall the Jordanian M60 Phoenix resembles an Israeli Sabra main battle tank, which is also an upgraded version of the M60A3. Armor protection of the M60 Phoenix was significantly increased. Add-on armor packages were added to the hull and turret. The Level III/IV upgrade package involves installation of explosive reactive armor. This MBT is fitted with a laser warning receiver and smoke grenade dischargers. Vehicle is also fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems. It is worth mentioning that protection of the M60 Phoenix can be reconfigured depending on mission requirements.

A 105 mm rifled gun was replaced by a Swiss RUAG CTG fully-stabilized 120 mm/L50 smoothbore gun. It is compatible with all standard NATO 120 mm tank ammunition. The Jordanian M60 Phoenix is notable for packing heavier punch than other upgunned M60s, that have 120 mm/L44 guns. Firepower and lethality were improved significantly. The Phoenix can fire accurately on the move, while the previous M60A3 was unable to engage targets while moving. The new gun is fitted with load assisting system. It is claimed that the M60 Phoenix has a maxim rate of fire increased to 6-10 rounds per minute.

Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun. Another 12.7 mm machine gun mounted in the commander's cupola.

The M60 Phoenix is fitted with Raytheon's integrated digital fire control system. It has improved first round hit probability, comparing with its predecessor. The Phoenix is also fitted with digital data bus.

The M60 Phoenix has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.

This tank is powered by the General Dynamics diesel engine, developing 950 horsepower. It has improved acceleration and cross-country performance comparing with the M60A3. Furthermore improved hydropneumatic suspension system allowed to increase weight of the M60 Phoenix to 62-63 tonnes without significant loss of mobility.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I understand what you are saying Gulf states interfere with Tunisian politics in their favor but they just don't want Iran to gain influence right now. Everyone is vying for power right now and nothing is going to stop it. Again, Jordan would be the best option for Tunisia *IF* Tunisia wants to develop a defense industry however unlikely that is.
> Also, if Tunisia needs its M60s modernized Jordan has the Phoenix which pretty much makes the tank brand new with the addition of a 120m gun and an upgrade only costs about 750 thousand dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M60 Phoenix is a Jordanian upgrade of the M60A3 main battle tank. It was developed by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). This tank was first offered in 2004. The ageing M60A3 tank poses little threat to modern main battle tanks, due to inferior armament and poor protection. The M60 Phoenix is a cost-effective modular upgrade package with increased lethality, mobility and survivability. A total of 182 Jordanian M60A3 tanks were reportedly upgraded to the Phoenix standard.
> 
> Overall the Jordanian M60 Phoenix resembles an Israeli Sabra main battle tank, which is also an upgraded version of the M60A3. Armor protection of the M60 Phoenix was significantly increased. Add-on armor packages were added to the hull and turret. The Level III/IV upgrade package involves installation of explosive reactive armor. This MBT is fitted with a laser warning receiver and smoke grenade dischargers. Vehicle is also fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems. It is worth mentioning that protection of the M60 Phoenix can be reconfigured depending on mission requirements.
> 
> A 105 mm rifled gun was replaced by a Swiss RUAG CTG fully-stabilized 120 mm/L50 smoothbore gun. It is compatible with all standard NATO 120 mm tank ammunition. The Jordanian M60 Phoenix is notable for packing heavier punch than other upgunned M60s, that have 120 mm/L44 guns. Firepower and lethality were improved significantly. The Phoenix can fire accurately on the move, while the previous M60A3 was unable to engage targets while moving. The new gun is fitted with load assisting system. It is claimed that the M60 Phoenix has a maxim rate of fire increased to 6-10 rounds per minute.
> 
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun. Another 12.7 mm machine gun mounted in the commander's cupola.
> 
> The M60 Phoenix is fitted with Raytheon's integrated digital fire control system. It has improved first round hit probability, comparing with its predecessor. The Phoenix is also fitted with digital data bus.
> 
> The M60 Phoenix has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.
> 
> This tank is powered by the General Dynamics diesel engine, developing 950 horsepower. It has improved acceleration and cross-country performance comparing with the M60A3. Furthermore improved hydropneumatic suspension system allowed to increase weight of the M60 Phoenix to 62-63 tonnes without significant loss of mobility.



Iran has nothing to do in Tunisia... TN have less "relation" to IRAN than KSA or UAE...
Their interference is in regards to Turkey/Qatar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Iran has nothing to do in Tunisia... TN have less "relation" to IRAN than KSA or UAE...
> Their interference is in regards to Turkey/Qatar...


Did I say Iran? I thought I erased that but what I was trying to say was that they are trying to get more influence by using a checkbook as Saudi Arabia does with 500 million dollar loans.
What do you think of the M60 upgrade? From my calculations at 750 thousand per upgrade times 59 M60A3s is 44 million dollars. The capabilities would at least extend the service life and make the tank able to actually fight other armored vehicles in the 21st century.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Did I say Iran? I thought I erased that but what I was trying to say was that they are trying to get more influence by using a checkbook as Saudi Arabia does with 500 million dollar loans.
> What do you think of the M60 upgrade? From my calculations at 750 thousand per upgrade times 59 M60A3s is 44 million dollars. The capabilities would at least extend the service life and make the tank able to actually fight other armored vehicles in the 21st century.



Actually no Money came... All the Gulf Promises were only "Words".
Few years ago Qatar pledges few Billions... But with no surprise... Nothing happen...Same for KSA... Nothing...
All of TN loans are from the UE/IMF... "Brothers " is only when you don't need them... That's why Gulf states are not seen as good "Allies" neither reliable... Since they can't hold any promises that they made themselves...

Anyway... As for M60, I think upgrading them is a waste of money... we do not have much of them and most of it weren't used for decades... I'm pretty sure out of them maybe 60% or even less are ready to use...
Right now...we do not need Tanks, but we need to build the Army from the bottom... Before putting Millions in something we will not use.
You have to understand that prior to 2011 TN had no army, at least in what we think an "Army" should look like.
But the M60 upgrade is an interesting one on paper, but for TN it isn't needed for our current needs.


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> they just don't want *Iran* to gain influence right now.






HannibalBarca said:


> Iran has nothing to do in Tunisia... TN have less "relation" to IRAN than KSA or UAE...
> Their interference is in regards to Turkey/Qatar...


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


>


It was a typo. Chill out.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

in ur idea of Tunisia goes to upgrade the M60 tank i would say the Turkish new Upgrade the M60 A3M looks better it's a full modernization with added protection




but who knows we might get a new tank ( after moderenizing / americanizing the army )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> in ur idea of Tunisia goes to upgrade the M60 tank i would say the Turkish new Upgrade the M60 A3M looks better it's a full modernization with added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who knows we might get a new tank ( after moderenizing / americanizing the army )


Don't you think price comes into play? I'm sure this thing is way more expensive than $750000 USD per upgrade as the Phoenix is considering the Sabra was about a million per tank. 59*750 thousand=44,250,000
The M60 Phoenix is tested and works while I assume this is just in its beginning stages and I doubt it will finish since the Altay is being produced but I think you just like the way it looks as the Sabra looks like the Phoenix but is more advanced then the M60A3M.
Honestly, what I wanted to see was a Falcon turret used on a M60 which would have made the system have a low profile, and on top of that it was unmanned which offered greater protection for the crew. Too bad the turret will not be used unless of course an indigenous Arab or Jordanian tank is made.









As far as buying a new tank goes Tunisia needs a whole lot of money for that which will eat at their defense budget considering how low it is. With the upgrades I propose the service life of the tank should be extended by at least 20 years past the date since it has similar capabilities to NATO tanks and can compete with modern tanks today.


----------



## bsruzm

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> in ur idea of Tunisia goes to upgrade the M60 tank i would say the Turkish new Upgrade the M60 A3M looks better it's a full modernization with added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who knows we might get a new tank ( after moderenizing / americanizing the army )


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


>


I'm going to assume the Sabra is better tbh.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm going to assume the Sabra is better tbh.


we don't deal with the 3rd party if u know what i mean ... we are a total baycott


----------



## Hamilcar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105562575972925440


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105562575972925440



Hope no Tucano...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105562575972925440


still woundring what they mean with it light attack i hope not A 29 super potato

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Hope no Tucano...





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> still woundring what they mean with it light attack i hope not A 29 super potato



As much as I hate saying it
A 500 M $ seems like a Tucano package or something similar.
It ain't F16s that is for sure lol


----------



## Philip the Arab

If it is Tucanos is it really that bad? I mean it isn't the best thing for Tunisia right now from your opinions but it could really help with terrorists considering how much cheaper flight hours and logistics are than the F-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> As much as I hate saying it
> A 500 M $ seems like a Tucano package or something similar.
> It ain't F16s that is for sure lol


if this true needs tunisian reply : على دنيا السلام ... 
the L59T are much better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> if this true needs tunisian reply : على دنيا السلام ...
> the L59T are much better


Production is closed. Only used ones on the market.



Hamilcar said:


> As much as I hate saying it
> A 500 M $ seems like a Tucano package or something similar.
> It ain't F16s that is for sure lol


Mostly it or it's T-6 cousin... For around 10pcs...More if the armement package is limited.



Philip the Arab said:


> If it is Tucanos is it really that bad? I mean it isn't the best thing for Tunisia right now from your opinions but it could really help with terrorists considering how much cheaper flight hours and logistics are than the F-5.


We want better... and wished they put that money aside till having enough to buy a "Modern Air Force fleet"...
With this sell... We almost sure...That no F-16 is coming... at least in the few years to come... (or even Decade...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> if this true needs tunisian reply : على دنيا السلام ...
> the L59T are much better


Again cheaper to operate turbo prop because you don't have to deal with engine maintenance comparing a turboprop to a turbojet. Also, I'm not aware of terrorists that are going to be able to shoot down the Tucano as long as the aircraft are flying above 20000 feet so its a matter of what suits you well enough that is tried and tested by 10+ countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Again cheaper to operate turbo prop because you don't have to deal with engine maintenance comparing a turboprop to a turbojet. Also, I'm not aware of terrorists that are going to be able to shoot down the Tucano as long as the aircraft are flying above 20000 feet so its a matter of what suits you well enough that is tried and tested by 10+ countries.


TN terros... don't have enough bullets for themselves let alone equipment to shoot down Aircrafts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Production is closed. Only used ones on the market.
> 
> 
> Mostly it or it's T-6 cousin... For around 10pcs...More if the armement package is limited.
> 
> 
> We want better... and wished they put that money aside till having enough to buy a "Modern Air Force fleet"...


I want Tunisia to have a modern air force as well and I honestly think it would be better than buying ground-attack aircraft but, I'm sure there were reasons why they did this. Honestly, 8-9 F-16s for the 500 million in this deal isn't a bad idea and after these were bought more units could be bought gradually.



HannibalBarca said:


> TN terros... don't have enough bullets for themselves let alone equipment to shoot down Aircrafts...


No MANPADS? You sure?

What do you think of Tunisia at least producing their own ammunition or small arms? It would really free up the need to go to outside parties for armed forces requirements. Jordan being a smaller country than Tunisia in terms of population produces small arms ammo for the UAE and just recently scored 20 million USD deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I want Tunisia to have a modern air force as well and I honestly think it would be better than buying ground-attack aircraft but, I'm sure there were reasons why they did this. Honestly, 8-9 F-16s for the 500 million in this deal isn't a bad idea and after these were bought more units could be bought gradually.
> 
> 
> No MANPADS? You sure?



If I have to guess... I would say, they knew they couldn't get the funds to get a "modern fleet" so they made the choice to get something to fill the gap for now...

And TN terros got no MANPADS... I'm pretty sure of it. They would have used it since then... Since most of the work was done by Helis...


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

we Already have the L59T for now and honestly prefer getting Jet Fighter instead of farm aircraft


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> If I have to guess... I would say, they knew they couldn't get the funds to get a "modern fleet" so they made the choice to get something to fill the gap for now...
> 
> And TN terros got no MANPADS... I'm pretty sure of it. They would have used it since then... Since most of the work was done by Helis...





Mootaz-khelifi said:


> we Already have the L59T for now and honestly prefer getting Jet Fighter instead of farm aircraft


What about the South Korean T-50 Golden Eagle fighter variant?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

The Chief of the minusma, the special representative of the Secretary-General of the united nations in Mali, mahamat saleh annadif, accompanied by the commander of the force of the minusma, Dennis Gyllensporre, visited yesterday afternoon, at the air base 101 In Sénou, to welcome the air transport unit of Tunisia. Deployed in the minusma since last week, the unit is composed of 75 people and a c-130. Plane. This one has already made its first flight, on February 22th. The Special Representative greeted the contribution of Tunisia to the minusma, which counts among its 75 members, a pilot woman, first in position in a mission to maintain the peace of the nations. Mr. Annadif wished full success to the Men and women of this new contributor country. ( it is FB post dates back to FAb 26 / i found it today )


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> much cheaper flight hours and logistics are than the F-5


f-5:1000$
super tucano:500$


Philip the Arab said:


> 500 million


with that money TN could buy 40 kowsars



Philip the Arab said:


> T-50 Golden Eagle


this is a wise choice also


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> f-5:1000$
> super tucano:500$
> 
> with that money TN could buy 40 kowsars
> 
> 
> this is a wise choice also


F-5 is an old platform and not worth it to upgrade. Iran if able should license Chinese or Russian aircraft.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Kowsar? From what I got that's an anti-ship missile.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowsar


It's an Iranian F-5 variant.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> It's an Iranian F-5 variant.


Yeah after seeing the disambiguation I found the plane.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

we already upgraded our F-5 avionic wise ( 2014-2018 ) i read an artical about it last year


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> F-5 is an old platform and not worth it to upgrade. Iran if able should license Chinese or Russian aircraft.


it is twice faster and is able to carries twice the ordinance tucano carry. i don't know how kind of threats tunisia faces but tucano is not a great choice. go after the golden eagle or turkish hurkus or even griffins half squadron of griffins are better than 100 tucanos. i'm just saying tucano is not a reliable platform.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> it is twice faster and is able to carries twice the ordinance tucano carry. i don't know how kind of threats tunisia faces but tucano is not a great choice. go after the golden eagle or turkish hurkus or even griffins half squadron of griffins are better than 100 tucanos. i'm just saying tucano is not a reliable platform.


Uh, the Hurkus is basically a Tucano. I agree, but from what I understand Tunisia doesn't face many conventional threats as other nations do.


----------



## Mithridates

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> we already upgraded our F-5 avionic wise ( 2014-2018 ) i read an artical about it last year


why you are going to replace the tigers?? it does not make any sense they are cheap and reliable. even US navy has a plan to upgrade and operate them for another two decades. and the worst part is your going to replace it with tucanos
used f-16 option was good but this...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> why you are going to replace the tigers?? it does not make any sense they are cheap and reliable. even US navy has a plan to upgrade and operate them for another two decades. and the worst part is your going to replace it with tucanos
> used f-16 option was good but this...


The F-5s are only used for opposing force training to simulate enemy air forces. Trust me you need to get them replaced simply because less, and less services will be available, and less, and less, upgrades will be available later. Tunisia should really set a Forces Goal 2030 or something like that. It would specify what armament that each branch procures and help tell us all what they are getting in the future. My thoughts are new tanks like M1 Abrams, F-16s, new APCs. Honestly, most things Tunisia has need to be replaced to keep up with modern armies today.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mithridates said:


> why you are going to replace the tigers?? it does not make any sense they are cheap and reliable. even US navy has a plan to upgrade and operate them for another two decades. and the worst part is your going to replace it with tucanos
> used f-16 option was good but this...


i don't think tunisia will retaire the F5 and replace them with ligh attack the only way to retaire the F5 is when we get fighters that is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i don't think tunisia will retaire the F5 and replace them with ligh attack the only way to retaire the F5 is when we get fighters that is it


My opinion is to sell them back to the U.S. for opposing force training or exchanging them in smaller numbers for F-16s. Not many nations operate them and the U.S. needs them for training and will pay good amounts for them. Much better than scrapping them anyway.


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> Uh, the Hurkus is basically a Tucano. I agree, but from what I understand Tunisia doesn't face many conventional threats as other nations do.


my bad i meant hurjet. worst part of threats is you don't see they comming until they are there. also as i can remember tunisian tigers went against israeli jets in several cases. 
atleast if you are interested in lower price and easy maintenance turboprups pursue drone based AF.



Philip the Arab said:


> Trust me you need to get them replaced simply because less, and less services will be available, and less, and less, upgrades will be available later


bro i am tring to not spam this thread. we are not obssesed with f-5 we have interest in it because it's easy to make one. it has almost 8000 component vs 40000 components that make a tomcat. also the final goal of the whole saeqeh, azarakhsh and kowsar is this:


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mithridates said:


> my bad i meant hurjet. worst part of threats is you don't see they comming until they are there. also as i can remember tunisian tigers went against israeli jets in several cases.
> atleast if you are interested in lower price and easy maintenance turboprups pursue drone based AF.
> 
> 
> bro i am tring to not spam this thread. we are not obssesed with f-5 we have interest in it because it's easy to make one. it has almost 8000 component vs 40000 components that make a tomcat. also the final goal of the whole saeqeh, azarakhsh and kowsar is this:
> View attachment 545945


we hardly have diplomatic relation with iran so it's impossible t go to military simply because we are in ur enemy side ( usa ) so we go to usa and west in our military is more reliable then going somewhere else


----------



## Mithridates

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> we hardly have diplomatic relation with iran so it's impossible t go to military simply because we are in ur enemy side ( usa ) so we go to usa and west in our military is more reliable then going somewhere else


i am sure world is not that black and white but even though going after tucano is a mistake. go for griffins, hurjet,t-50,yak-130,m-346 fighter version or even cheaper l-15 which is really good in it's own class.
i wish best for you guys.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hey Tunisians, I don't remember which one of you told me that Jordan and Tunisia rarely cooperate but from Jadara a Jordanian companies website it says the UAE and Tunisia have both procured the Terminator ATGM which can penetrate 550mm of armor after ERA and only weighs about 31kg complete. The tech is Ukrainian but there was a transfer of technology which ended up with Jordan having production and knowledge for future ATGMs.






*JADARA brings to South Africa Medium Range Anti-Tank Guided Missile System *

Jordan's Jadara Equipment and Defence Systems (Hangar 2, Stand CE22) has brought its new Terminator anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) to South Africa following its unveiling in Jordan earlier this year.

Terminator ATGM has a minimum range of 100m and a maximum range of 2,300m and is being marketed with two different warheads, with the missile itself having a diameter of 107mm. The offered warheads are a tandem high-explosive anti-tank, which is claimed to be able to penetrate at least 550mm of conventional steel armour protected by explosive reactive armour, and a high-explosive fragmentation warhead, which can also penetrate 550mm of conventional steel armour, as well as having a fragmentation effect. The missile is laser guided and all the operator has to do is to keep his sight locked onto the target until impact.

In addition to the standard man-portable tripod-mounted version of the Terminator, it can also be mounted on a remote weapon station, with the gunner under armour protection in the hull.

Jadara Equipment and Defence Systems has been in quantity production of the Nash-Shab (RPG-32) shoulder-fired rocket launcher for some years, which was developed in association with the Russian Bazalt company.

*In addition to being in service with the Jordanian Army, it is understood that export sales have been made to the UAE and Tunisia.
*
I seriously doubt this is fake news considering it is on the website of a *KADDB* company but if is real as I thought this could mean future defense purchases, and cooperation between Jordan and Tunisia,

Just some test firing of the ATGM if your interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey Tunisians, I don't remember which one of you told me that Jordan and Tunisia rarely cooperate but from Jadara a Jordanian companies website it says the UAE and Tunisia have both procured the Terminator ATGM which can penetrate 550mm of armor after ERA and only weighs about 31kg complete. The tech is Ukrainian but there was a transfer of technology which ended up with Jordan having production and knowledge for future ATGMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JADARA brings to South Africa Medium Range Anti-Tank Guided Missile System *
> 
> Jordan's Jadara Equipment and Defence Systems (Hangar 2, Stand CE22) has brought its new Terminator anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) to South Africa following its unveiling in Jordan earlier this year.
> 
> Terminator ATGM has a minimum range of 100m and a maximum range of 2,300m and is being marketed with two different warheads, with the missile itself having a diameter of 107mm. The offered warheads are a tandem high-explosive anti-tank, which is claimed to be able to penetrate at least 550mm of conventional steel armour protected by explosive reactive armour, and a high-explosive fragmentation warhead, which can also penetrate 550mm of conventional steel armour, as well as having a fragmentation effect. The missile is laser guided and all the operator has to do is to keep his sight locked onto the target until impact.
> 
> In addition to the standard man-portable tripod-mounted version of the Terminator, it can also be mounted on a remote weapon station, with the gunner under armour protection in the hull.
> 
> Jadara Equipment and Defence Systems has been in quantity production of the Nash-Shab (RPG-32) shoulder-fired rocket launcher for some years, which was developed in association with the Russian Bazalt company.
> 
> *In addition to being in service with the Jordanian Army, it is understood that export sales have been made to the UAE and Tunisia.
> *
> I seriously doubt this is fake news considering it is on the website of a *KADDB* company but if is real as I thought this could mean future defense purchases, and cooperation between Jordan and Tunisia,
> 
> Just some test firing of the ATGM if your interested.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Never heard of it.


Me neither but it must have been an undisclosed deal and I believe a company that makes the missile would know who they exported to. Still what do you think of it? Is it a good purchase or a bad one if true or not?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Me neither but it must have been an undisclosed deal and I believe a company that makes the missile would know who they exported to. Still what do you think of it? Is it a good purchase or a bad one if true or not?


I don't know about it, But if they picked it, it means they are ok with it, therefore a good one.


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Never heard of it.





Philip the Arab said:


> Me neither but it must have been an undisclosed deal and I believe a company that makes the missile would know who they exported to. Still what do you think of it? Is it a good purchase or a bad one if true or not?



Tunisia actually bought the RPG-32 (Nashab) from Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hamilcar said:


> Tunisia actually bought the RPG-32 (Nashab) from Jordan.


Do you have details of the contract? I can never find information about these type of things ev


Hamilcar said:


> Tunisia actually bought the RPG-32 (Nashab) from Jordan.


Can you find a source for this? Whatever language it is in I just want to read it.


----------



## fachfouch

members of the Naval Tactical Operations Group provided maritime boarding operations training to the Tunisian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

USGN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

guy do you remember i said it does not make any sense to replace f-5 with super tucanos?? well i asked one of our pilots he said it makes a lot of senses. so it seems like it's a vise decision. wish best for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Yet I don't think they're replacing the F-5 the new light attack aircraft is just a cheaper and better solution for war on terror so can that they don't have rely on the old F-5 that much

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Is Tati Tunisian UAV company made new uav's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wilhelm II said:


> Is Tati Tunisian UAV company made new uav's?


No, and they are mostly closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Is Tati Tunisian UAV company made new uav's?


Hey, a new recruit. Are you going to be active on other parts of the Arab forum? Not enough good postings on the Arab Defense forum and I'm unsure of the active Arab members but it is sure low compared to other ethnicities so we need more Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey, a new recruit. Are you going to be active on other parts of the Arab forum? Not enough good postings on the Arab Defense forum and I'm unsure of the active Arab members but it is sure low compared to other ethnicities so we need more Arabs.


I just have questions it is important for me to see growing Arab military industries


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I just have questions it is important for me to see growing Arab military industries


Yeah, they are growing just look at my previous threads about Jordan's defense industry here https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/jordanian-defense-industry.605472/ and you can look at posts from @The SC like Made in KSA and Made in UAE in the sticky part of the Arab Defense forum.
Also, search up what you want to know on google and I'm sure you will find the information you are seeking as I do successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian navy special forces with training in the phoenix express 2019 in morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Black Hawk

















oh-58 kiowa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

mt semmema closed military zone


































































African lion 2019 the Tunisian side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> mt semmema closed military zone
> View attachment 553459
> View attachment 553460
> View attachment 553461
> View attachment 553462
> View attachment 553463
> View attachment 553464
> View attachment 553465
> View attachment 553466
> View attachment 553467
> View attachment 553468
> View attachment 553469
> View attachment 553470
> View attachment 553471
> View attachment 553472
> View attachment 553473
> View attachment 553474
> View attachment 553475
> View attachment 553476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African lion 2019 the Tunisian side
> View attachment 553477
> View attachment 553478


That MRAP is based off of an Israeli design called the Hatehof Navigator.





http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product4746.html


Also, is Tunisia ever getting a dedicated attack helicopter like the Ah-1Z or such?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fi


fachfouch said:


> mt semmema closed military zone
> View attachment 553459
> View attachment 553460
> View attachment 553461
> View attachment 553462
> View attachment 553463
> View attachment 553464
> View attachment 553465
> View attachment 553466
> View attachment 553467
> View attachment 553468
> View attachment 553469
> View attachment 553470
> View attachment 553471
> View attachment 553472
> View attachment 553473
> View attachment 553474
> View attachment 553475
> View attachment 553476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African lion 2019 the Tunisian side
> View attachment 553477
> View attachment 553478


find us more picture to african lion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

sadly even the american side is shy

BAT (brigade anti terrorist) equipment .











National guard's Bell 429 Global Ranger










Navy special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

63 anniversary of the ministry of interior .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121685345056317440


Philip the Arab said:


> That MRAP is based off of an Israeli design called the Hatehof Navigator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product4746.html
> 
> 
> Also, is Tunisia ever getting a dedicated attack helicopter like the Ah-1Z or such?


the key word is based off ... it's made in turkey with Turkish hands and Turkish parts mostly so there's nothing wrong with that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian Army : desert corps




























well that's intresting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123919413764329473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> Tunisian Army : desert corps
> View attachment 558004
> View attachment 558005
> View attachment 558006
> View attachment 558008
> View attachment 558009
> View attachment 558010
> View attachment 558011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's intresting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123919413764329473


They saw that...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122795103179935745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

looks like an oshkosh FMTV

also they visited 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123571175966281728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123577391375368194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123887870220165121it appear that they're interested in turkish drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> looks like an oshkosh FMTV
> 
> also they visited
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123571175966281728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123577391375368194
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123887870220165121it appear that they're interested in turkish drones



Hope they don't go for Katmerciler and just stick with BMC Equivalent, The Vuran type.
As for TAI, since they visited the Stand and The Airborn Terminal...Then mostly ANKA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

BMC is better I guess even most of the turkish army is equipped with BMC vehicles as for the ANKA I hope so I guess the reapers we got from the US for recons only and not armed also I think they visited CTECH to see their satellite terminals for drones or even for the planned GPS satellite that the Tunisian military plan to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> BMC is better I guess even most of the turkish army is equipped with BMC vehicles as for the ANKA I hope so I guess the reapers we got from the US for recons only and not armed also I think they visited CTECH to see their satellite terminals for drones or even for the planned GPS satellite that the Tunisian military plan to make.


Will see. Hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

what drones currently Tunusia have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

xbat said:


> what drones currently Tunusia have?


Unofficially it's Predator Drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

xbat said:


> what drones currently Tunusia have?


and officially scaneagles and camcopters S-100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> and officially scaneagles and camcopters S-100


But Tunisia have indigenous UAVs
Is not?


----------



## fachfouch

in the 90s but now they abandoned the project sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

thanks for answers, i hope you guys get armed drones soon, from US, china or Turkey, they are real game changers in querrilla warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian Army conducts training at Joint Readiness Training Center 
Tunisian soldiers protect village role-players and render first aid after a mass casualty exercise at the Joint Rediness Training Center in Fort Polk, LA on April 19, 2019. More than 100 members of the 1st Intervention Battalion, 1st Mechanized Brigade conducted training with members of the U.S. National Guard and active duty Service Members to enhance readiness during the training rotation. US Army photo by Sgt. Dommnique Washington, 7th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment.



​

A Tunisian soldier protects village role-players after a mass casualty exercise at the Joint Rediness Training Center in Fort Polk, LA on April 19, 2019. US Army photo by Sgt. Dommnique Washington, 7th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment.


​

American and Tunisian service members defend a village after a mass casualty exercise at the Joint Rediness Training Center in Fort Polk, LA on April 19, 2019. US Army photo by Sgt. Dommnique Washington, 7th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment.


​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

More of that exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

fachfouch said:


> More of that exercise
> View attachment 559198
> View attachment 559199
> View attachment 559200
> View attachment 559201
> View attachment 559202
> View attachment 559203
> View attachment 559204
> View attachment 559205
> 
> 
> View attachment 559209
> View attachment 559210
> View attachment 559211
> View attachment 559212
> View attachment 559213
> View attachment 559214
> View attachment 559215
> View attachment 559216
> View attachment 559217
> View attachment 559218


dam man u beat me to them i was just thinking of checking my source about the exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

XD they did post these images and the video very recently .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Gentlemen
You can say hello to this bird

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Gentlemen
> You can say hello to this bird


I refuse. I want my F-something...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Hamilcar said:


> Gentlemen
> You can say hello to this bird


it's badass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

well let's hope it's not the replacement for the F-5 but a new addition to the airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> I refuse. I want my F-something...



Thou shalt have it in 2020 or after

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> Thou shalt have it in 2020 or after


The Dajjal... Then Issa Ibn Mariam... Then Ijouj wa Mijouj... And We will still be here hoping for F-something...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

Mithridates said:


> it's badass.



It is indeed
Great aircraft, a wild variety of weapons you can mount on this little beast and it can stay in air for long hours, just perfect to combat insurgents without having to deal with a huge cost



fachfouch said:


> well let's hope it's not the replacement for the F-5 but a new addition to the airforce



It is not xD
Just a solution to deal with the rats without having to pay thousands of dollars per flight xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Hamilcar said:


> It is indeed
> Great aircraft, a wild variety of weapons you can mount on this little beast and it can stay in air for long hours, just perfect to combat insurgents without having to deal with a huge cost


it looks even more cute in brown congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> it looks even more cute in brown congratulations


I like the B-250 Bader, good plane and at least some development for aircraft industry in the Arab world. It also carries Arab munitions licensed from South Africa like Al-Tariq.


Hawk 200: Note Amraam, Aim-7, and Aim-9



What would best for Tunisia is an airplane like the Hawk 200. The Hawk 200 is a fighter variant of the Hawk trainer jet that was produced from 1990-2002. It can carry the AMRAAM, AIM-9, various JDAMs etc.



*Crew:* 1
*Length:* 11.38 m (37 ft 4 in)
*Wingspan:* 9.39 m (30 ft 10 in)
*Height:* 4.16 m (13 ft 8 in)
*Wing area:* 16.69 m2 (179.6 sq ft)
*Aspect ratio:* 5.3
*Empty weight:* 4,128 kg (9,101 lb)
*Max takeoff weight:* 9,101 kg (20,064 lb)
*Fuel capacity:* 1,360 kg (3,000 lb) internal: 3,210 kg (7,080 lb) with 3 drop tanks
*Powerplant:* 1 × Rolls-Royce Turbomeca Adour Mk 871 non-afterburning turbofan, 26 kN (5,800 lbf) thrust
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 1,037 km/h (644 mph; 560 kn) at sea level
*Maximum speed:* Mach 1.2 (never exceed at altitude)
*Cruise speed:* 796 km/h (495 mph; 430 kn) at 12,500 m (41,000 ft)
*Stall speed:* 197 km/h (122 mph; 106 kn) flaps down
*Range:* 892 km (554 mi; 482 nmi) internal fuel only
*Combat range:* 617 km (383 mi; 333 nmi) with 3x Sea Eagle and 2x 592 l (156 US gal; 130 imp gal)
*Ferry range:* 1,950 km (1,212 mi; 1,053 nmi) with 3 drop tanks
*Service ceiling:* 15,250 m (50,030 ft)
*g limits:* +8 -3
*Rate of climb:* 58.466 m/s (11,509.1 ft/min)
*Takeoff distance with maximum weapon load:* 2,134 m (7,001 ft)
*Landing distance at maximum landing weight with brake chute:* 854 m (2,802 ft)
*Landing distance at maximum landing weight without brake chute:* 1,250 m (4,100 ft)

*Armament*


*Guns:* 1 × 30 mm (1.181 in) Aden cannon with 120 rounds
*Hardpoints:* Total of 7: 4 × under-wing; and 1 × under-fuselage; and 2 × wingtip with provisions to carry combinations of:
*Other:* 

Reconnaissance pod
Up to 3 drop tanks for ferry flight or extended range/loitering time

*Rockets:*
SNEB
CRV7

*Missiles:*
*Air-to-air missiles:*
AIM-120 AMRAAM
Skyflash
AIM-132 ASRAAM
AIM-9 Sidewinder

*Air-to-surface missiles:*
AGM-65 Maverick,

*Anti ship missiles:*
Sea Eagle


*Bombs:*
Mark 82 bomb
Mark 83 bomb
Paveway II
BL755 cluster bomb
Sting Ray torpedo

*Avionics*


AN/APG-66
Marconi forward-looking infrared


Make this new jet trainer like the BAE Hawk 200 with AESA radar, BVRAAMs, ground attack weapons and you got a good F-5 replacement aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> I like the B-250 Bader, good plane and at least some development for aircraft industry in the Arab world. It also carries Arab munitions licensed from South Africa like Al-Tariq.
> 
> 
> Hawk 200: Note Amraam, Aim-7, and Aim-9
> 
> 
> 
> What would best for Tunisia is an airplane like the Hawk 200. The Hawk 200 is a fighter variant of the Hawk trainer jet that was produced from 1990-2002. It can carry the AMRAAM, AIM-9, various JDAMs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Crew:* 1
> *Length:* 11.38 m (37 ft 4 in)
> *Wingspan:* 9.39 m (30 ft 10 in)
> *Height:* 4.16 m (13 ft 8 in)
> *Wing area:* 16.69 m2 (179.6 sq ft)
> *Aspect ratio:* 5.3
> *Empty weight:* 4,128 kg (9,101 lb)
> *Max takeoff weight:* 9,101 kg (20,064 lb)
> *Fuel capacity:* 1,360 kg (3,000 lb) internal: 3,210 kg (7,080 lb) with 3 drop tanks
> *Powerplant:* 1 × Rolls-Royce Turbomeca Adour Mk 871 non-afterburning turbofan, 26 kN (5,800 lbf) thrust
> *Performance*
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 1,037 km/h (644 mph; 560 kn) at sea level
> *Maximum speed:* Mach 1.2 (never exceed at altitude)
> *Cruise speed:* 796 km/h (495 mph; 430 kn) at 12,500 m (41,000 ft)
> *Stall speed:* 197 km/h (122 mph; 106 kn) flaps down
> *Range:* 892 km (554 mi; 482 nmi) internal fuel only
> *Combat range:* 617 km (383 mi; 333 nmi) with 3x Sea Eagle and 2x 592 l (156 US gal; 130 imp gal)
> *Ferry range:* 1,950 km (1,212 mi; 1,053 nmi) with 3 drop tanks
> *Service ceiling:* 15,250 m (50,030 ft)
> *g limits:* +8 -3
> *Rate of climb:* 58.466 m/s (11,509.1 ft/min)
> *Takeoff distance with maximum weapon load:* 2,134 m (7,001 ft)
> *Landing distance at maximum landing weight with brake chute:* 854 m (2,802 ft)
> *Landing distance at maximum landing weight without brake chute:* 1,250 m (4,100 ft)
> 
> *Armament*
> 
> 
> *Guns:* 1 × 30 mm (1.181 in) Aden cannon with 120 rounds
> *Hardpoints:* Total of 7: 4 × under-wing; and 1 × under-fuselage; and 2 × wingtip with provisions to carry combinations of:
> *Other:*
> 
> Reconnaissance pod
> Up to 3 drop tanks for ferry flight or extended range/loitering time
> 
> *Rockets:*
> SNEB
> CRV7
> 
> *Missiles:*
> *Air-to-air missiles:*
> AIM-120 AMRAAM
> Skyflash
> AIM-132 ASRAAM
> AIM-9 Sidewinder
> 
> *Air-to-surface missiles:*
> AGM-65 Maverick,
> 
> *Anti ship missiles:*
> Sea Eagle
> 
> 
> *Bombs:*
> Mark 82 bomb
> Mark 83 bomb
> Paveway II
> BL755 cluster bomb
> Sting Ray torpedo
> 
> *Avionics*
> 
> 
> AN/APG-66
> Marconi forward-looking infrared
> 
> 
> Make this new jet trainer like the BAE Hawk 200 with AESA radar, BVRAAMs, ground attack weapons and you got a good F-5 replacement aircraft.


well i guess they wanted a turbo prop platform for counter insurgency/terrorism missions and TN version has surveilance capability, combined with it's low fuel consuption its a great machine for the role.


Philip the Arab said:


> Make this new jet trainer like the BAE Hawk 200 with AESA radar, BVRAAMs, ground attack weapons and you got a good F-5 replacement aircraft.


f-5 is best in it's class, compare it to l-39, l-159, alpha jet, jl-8 it's superior to all of them in speed, price, service cost per hour, maneuverability and in some case ammunition. upgrade them to something like brazilian one and you have a low cost multi role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Hamilcar said:


> Gentlemen
> You can say hello to this bird


**** no i hope it's not true we don't need crop dusters 
I want my JAS 39 or an F16



Philip the Arab said:


> I like the B-250 Bader, good plane and at least some development for aircraft industry in the Arab world. It also carries Arab munitions licensed from South Africa like Al-Tariq.
> 
> 
> Hawk 200: Note Amraam, Aim-7, and Aim-9
> 
> 
> 
> What would best for Tunisia is an airplane like the Hawk 200. The Hawk 200 is a fighter variant of the Hawk trainer jet that was produced from 1990-2002. It can carry the AMRAAM, AIM-9, various JDAMs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Crew:* 1
> *Length:* 11.38 m (37 ft 4 in)
> *Wingspan:* 9.39 m (30 ft 10 in)
> *Height:* 4.16 m (13 ft 8 in)
> *Wing area:* 16.69 m2 (179.6 sq ft)
> *Aspect ratio:* 5.3
> *Empty weight:* 4,128 kg (9,101 lb)
> *Max takeoff weight:* 9,101 kg (20,064 lb)
> *Fuel capacity:* 1,360 kg (3,000 lb) internal: 3,210 kg (7,080 lb) with 3 drop tanks
> *Powerplant:* 1 × Rolls-Royce Turbomeca Adour Mk 871 non-afterburning turbofan, 26 kN (5,800 lbf) thrust
> *Performance*
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 1,037 km/h (644 mph; 560 kn) at sea level
> *Maximum speed:* Mach 1.2 (never exceed at altitude)
> *Cruise speed:* 796 km/h (495 mph; 430 kn) at 12,500 m (41,000 ft)
> *Stall speed:* 197 km/h (122 mph; 106 kn) flaps down
> *Range:* 892 km (554 mi; 482 nmi) internal fuel only
> *Combat range:* 617 km (383 mi; 333 nmi) with 3x Sea Eagle and 2x 592 l (156 US gal; 130 imp gal)
> *Ferry range:* 1,950 km (1,212 mi; 1,053 nmi) with 3 drop tanks
> *Service ceiling:* 15,250 m (50,030 ft)
> *g limits:* +8 -3
> *Rate of climb:* 58.466 m/s (11,509.1 ft/min)
> *Takeoff distance with maximum weapon load:* 2,134 m (7,001 ft)
> *Landing distance at maximum landing weight with brake chute:* 854 m (2,802 ft)
> *Landing distance at maximum landing weight without brake chute:* 1,250 m (4,100 ft)
> 
> *Armament*
> 
> 
> *Guns:* 1 × 30 mm (1.181 in) Aden cannon with 120 rounds
> *Hardpoints:* Total of 7: 4 × under-wing; and 1 × under-fuselage; and 2 × wingtip with provisions to carry combinations of:
> *Other:*
> 
> Reconnaissance pod
> Up to 3 drop tanks for ferry flight or extended range/loitering time
> 
> *Rockets:*
> SNEB
> CRV7
> 
> *Missiles:*
> *Air-to-air missiles:*
> AIM-120 AMRAAM
> Skyflash
> AIM-132 ASRAAM
> AIM-9 Sidewinder
> 
> *Air-to-surface missiles:*
> AGM-65 Maverick,
> 
> *Anti ship missiles:*
> Sea Eagle
> 
> 
> *Bombs:*
> Mark 82 bomb
> Mark 83 bomb
> Paveway II
> BL755 cluster bomb
> Sting Ray torpedo
> 
> *Avionics*
> 
> 
> AN/APG-66
> Marconi forward-looking infrared
> 
> 
> Make this new jet trainer like the BAE Hawk 200 with AESA radar, BVRAAMs, ground attack weapons and you got a good F-5 replacement aircraft.


 this not gonna happen 1 simple reasion we are in very bad relation with UAE


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tunisian And US Air Force in Bizerte



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

You guys need a Budget for some tanks atleast an army without tanks is Not an army


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> You guys need a Budget for some tanks atleast an army without tanks is Not an army


No need. at least for now... We aren't preparing a war...
Money better used to re-structure the Army first...giving solid base then build upon that strong foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> No need. at least for now... We aren't preparing a war...
> Money better used to re-structure the Army first...giving solid base then build upon that strong foundation.


Or a defence industry


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Or a defence industry


A defense industry need us to be import restricted then/or having money and/or having an "enemy"
and we've got none of it.

The only thing we've got are extremely skillful "Minds"... But most of them are out of the country already working for the biggest Firms around...


----------



## Swordbreaker12

HannibalBarca said:


> A defense industry need us to be import restricted then/or having money and/or having an "enemy"
> and we've got none of it.


This should Not be an "EXCUSE" ! Import restrictions are the "Game Over"


----------



## HannibalBarca

Swordbreaker12 said:


> This should Not be an "EXCUSE" ! Import restrictions are the "Game Over"


Unfortunately it is... Human got the tendency to... excel...when they are in front of a wall...
Till then they will enjoy their "Life"...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> A defense industry need us to be import restricted then/or having money and/or having an "enemy"
> and we've got none of it.
> 
> The only thing we've got are extremely skillful "Minds"... But most of them are out of the country already working for the biggest Firms around...


An old saying goes "Better be safe than sorry" which applies to Tunisia. A small defense industry manufacturing small arms, and light armored vehicles isn't hard to do and could help Tunisia achieve some form of self-sufficiency away from embargos.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> An old saying goes "Better be safe than sorry" which applies to Tunisia. A small defense industry manufacturing small arms, and light armored vehicles isn't hard to do and could help Tunisia achieve some form of self-sufficiency away from embargos.


If only Humans learn from their History... we wouldn't be in this mess nowadays...
TN can in the near future get assembly lines or small manufacturing lines of light equipment...but that's it... nothing important.

As long as they don't feel corned/threatened... no much gonna change in the "Defense industry maiden".


----------



## fachfouch

well the army is gaining more influence and making really notable change so maybe 10 to 15 years if the economy gets more better then it would be possible to get some new equipment and expand military industry but now as @HannibalBarca said nothing important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

@fachfouch @HannibalBarca @Philip the Arab @Swordbreaker12 
For naw the industry is naval tunisia is focusing in making patrol boats instead of buying them .... i read in artical few days ago that gov has finished establishing a military industry company

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> @fachfouch @HannibalBarca @Philip the Arab @Swordbreaker12
> For naw the industry is naval tunisia is focusing in making patrol boats instead of buying them .... i read in artical few days ago that gov has finished establishing a military industry company


More details please


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Wilhelm II said:


> More details please


lost the artical


----------



## fachfouch

https://www.mosaiquefm.net/ar/تونس-...تصنيع-العسكري-تبلغ-مراحلها-الأخيرة-من-التأسيس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

GFS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> GFS


Some Stars & Blue stripes got lost in the process...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

HannibalBarca said:


> Some Stars & Blue stripes got lost in the process...


Stars? Blue stripes? Please explain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wilhelm II said:


> Stars? Blue stripes? Please explain


What is with many stars... Blue and red stripes...?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Trumps boxer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

fachfouch said:


> Trumps boxer ?


Does he even have one? I mean... do you use one if you have no package to hold?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Stars? Blue stripes? Please explain


I thought he was talking about the US flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

nothing new :/ and no parade because the president is sick -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Weird question but has UAE tryed improving relations with Tunisia? Imho a relationship with Gulf states will be more stable than one with Turkey especially with Turkey's unstable relationship with the US.

Damn never knew Tunisias president was part Black... I thought he would be more Arab-Berber.


Mootaz-khelifi said:


> @fachfouch @HannibalBarca @Philip the Arab @Swordbreaker12
> For naw the industry is naval tunisia is focusing in making patrol boats instead of buying them .... i read in artical few days ago that gov has finished establishing a military industry company


I really wish a JV could be made with Jordan... It could be beneficial for both countries and make jobs. Tunisia has large UAV experience, and Jordan has vehicle experience and some smart system experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Weird question but has UAE tryed improving relations with Tunisia? Imho a relationship with Gulf states will be more stable than one with Turkey especially with Turkey's unstable relationship with the US.
> 
> Damn never knew Tunisias president was part Black... I thought he would be more Arab-Berber.
> 
> I really wish a JV could be made with Jordan... It could be beneficial for both countries and make jobs. Tunisia has large UAV experience, and Jordan has vehicle experience and some smart system experience.


Who is part black?
Essebsi? current TN prez?

as for UAE... it's a troublesome country... It's the black sheep of the Gulf... Better stay far from it... and just keep cordial relation and that's it...
As for TR , it's different... we've better ties (History) and ( Ideology) than almost any other country at the exception of the Maghrebi states.

As for JVs, I don't believe that TN will pursue JVs here and there at the exception of core equipments... and even that it will mostly come after some sort of Licencing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Who is part black?
> Essebsi? current TN prez?


No Marzouki. Am i wrong to assume he is a small percentage Black?





I have seen Sudanese that look like him before...



HannibalBarca said:


> Who is part black?
> Essebsi? current TN prez?
> 
> as for UAE... it's a troublesome country... It's the black sheep of the Gulf... Better stay far from it... and just keep cordial relation and that's it...
> As for TR , it's different... we've better ties (History) and ( Ideology) than almost any other country at the exception of the Maghrebi states.


Dont you think the unstable relationship between Turkey and the US could spell trouble between the US and Tunisian relationship. If Tunisia supports Turkey in a diplomatic spat or something similar relations would be soured with the US.



HannibalBarca said:


> Who is part black?
> Essebsi? current TN prez?
> 
> as for UAE... it's a troublesome country... It's the black sheep of the Gulf... Better stay far from it... and just keep cordial relation and that's it...
> As for TR , it's different... we've better ties (History) and ( Ideology) than almost any other country at the exception of the Maghrebi states.
> 
> As for JVs, I don't believe that TN will pursue JVs here and there at the exception of core equipments... and even that it will mostly come after some sort of Licencing...


Too bad Tati was not succesful. Right now you could have beem able to export and achieve self sufficiency in UAVs.

Also, what do you mean by core equipment? Guns, vehicles?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> No Marzouki. Am i wrong to assume he is a small percentage Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Sudanese that look like him before...
> 
> 
> Dont you think the unstable relationship between Turkey and the US could spell trouble between the US and Tunisian relationship. If Tunisia supports Turkey in a diplomatic spat or something similar relations would be soured with the US.
> 
> 
> Too bad Tati was not succesful. Right now you could have beem able to export and achieve self sufficiency in UAVs.



Well, You need to define what is being black...since most of the inhabitants around the sahara, including Berbers got some Sub-saharan features because of Human migration routes.
Marzouki is more "Arab" by his Brown skin than Berbers " White Skin"

TN and TR relationship is mostly of Biz... Where TN isn't that politically involved... at least nowadays.
The North African relation with the Middle East is a special relation... Where, by our History and Ideology, we are ''aside'' of the mess.

Tati was ahead of their time... The market wasn't there yet... All the Drone mania came much later... Therefore Clients were few to none... and on top of that... a past Dictatorial retarded gov... made of corrupt incompetents...

Well, core equipments may vary according to each country.
As for TN, in our current moment... it's more in the "Land/Soldier" department

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Well, You need to define what is being black...since most of the inhabitants around the sahara, including Berbers got some Sub-saharan features because of Human migration routes.
> Marzouki is more "Arab" by his Brown skin than Berbers " White Skin"
> 
> TN and TR relationship is mostly of Biz... Where TN isn't that politically involved... at least nowadays.
> The North African relation with the Middle East is a special relation... Where, by our History and Ideology, we are ''aside'' of the mess.
> 
> Tati was ahead of their time... The market wasn't there yet... All the Drone mania came much later... Therefore Clients were few to none... and on top of that... a past Dictatorial retarded gov... made of corrupt incompetents...
> 
> Well, core equipments may vary according to each country.
> As for TN, in our current moment... it's more in the "Land/Soldier" department


I would like to see Tati resurrected or their engineers start making a new company. With $ and their experience I'm sure that UAVs coupd be made for recon and COIN.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I would like to see Tati resurrected or their engineers start making a new company. With $ and their experience I'm sure that UAVs coupd be made for recon and COIN.


Gonna be hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadou

A couple of new GFS videos:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Well today was a very busy/dramatic day for Tunisia : 

first early this morning a group of terrorists attacked a radio transmitting station in Gassrine mountains and got repelled by the army.
at 11 o'clock tow suicide bombers detonated themselves the first one in the heart of Tunis in rue charle de gaulle killing one municipality police officer and injuring 3 including civilians , the other bomber attacked the anti terrorism brigade HQ injuring 4 police officers. 
in the mean time the president got critically ill and got transferred to the military hospital and rumors of his death spread until the presidency denied it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> Well today was a very busy/dramatic day for Tunisia :
> 
> first early this morning a group of terrorists attacked a radio transmitting station in Gassrine mountains and got repelled by the army.
> at 11 o'clock tow suicide bombers detonated themselves the first one in the heart of Tunis in rue charle de gaulle killing one municipality police officer and injuring 3 including civilians , the other bomber attacked the anti terrorism brigade HQ injuring 4 police officers.
> in the mean time the president got critically ill and got transferred to the military hospital and rumors of his death spread until the presidency denied it.


Your current president is too old. He could even be turning senile slowly and be making bsd decisions. The Queen of England is older but than again she doesnt have much power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

also he doesn't have a lot of power and there's presidential election coming this year so ... no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Philip the Arab said:


> I would like to see Tati resurrected or their engineers start making a new company. With $ and their experience I'm sure that UAVs coupd be made for recon and COIN.


 talked with TATI founder he send files to the gov to open a factory in Tunisia for his drones few years ago ( he is working with US now ) but the gov that time ignored him so he lost hopes
and now mostly organizing and participating in local RC plane shows and areal tech seminars

latest versions of his drone Nasnas 320 (as of 2015 )





another drone unidentified




Agribird UAV picture taken 2018



​and he is working with American and maybe European engineers and maybe other Arabs in his team

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> talked with TATI founder he send files to the gov to open a factory in Tunisia for his drones few years ago ( he is working with US now ) but the gov that time ignored him so he lost hopes
> and now mostly organizing and participating in local RC plane shows and areal tech seminars
> 
> latest versions of his drone Nasnas 320 (as of 2015 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another drone unidentified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agribird UAV picture taken 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ​and he is working with American and maybe European engineers and maybe other Arabs in his team


Tati was on of my favourite things


----------



## Mamadou

*Tunisia completes Black Hawk purchase*

https://www.arabianaerospace.aero/tunisia-completes-black-hawk-purchase.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

Some pictures of the Tunisian minister of defenses visit to Mali 
The Tunisian UN mission in Mali has made 200 operation with 286,55 hour of flight and transporting 3946 people and 568 tons of equipment and materials .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

GFS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

During the president funeral

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> During the president funeral
> View attachment 571761
> View attachment 571762
> View attachment 571763
> View attachment 571764
> View attachment 571765
> 
> 
> View attachment 571766


Praying for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

fachfouch said:


> Yet I don't think they're replacing the F-5 the new light attack aircraft is just a cheaper and better solution for war on terror so can that they don't have rely on the old F-5 that much



Is there any tender aiming to replace F5 with new generation light combat aircraft? If yes, It would be a great pleasure to see the name of Tunus with HürJet platform If the time frame of tender opened/to be opened is long enough to meet with development schedule of HürJet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

cabatli_53 said:


> Is there any tender aiming to replace F5 with new generation light combat aircraft? If yes, It would be a great pleasure to see the name of Tunus with HürJet platform If the time frame of tender opened/to be opened is long enough to meet with development schedule of HürJet.


I think it will be replaced by second hand F-16s soon and hopefully then upgraded to F-16Vs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Great camo I dare say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164580213843513347

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

GFS






Tunisian army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170949739719925760
Similarly in Morocco they tried the viper simulator 
I guess it's 90% confirmed now what's in their minds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

well I hope they will come soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172538822711762945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamadou

Tunisia getting 12 Beechcraft T6-C Texan

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospace/aerospace-aerospace/tunisia-looking-to-acquire-t-6c-trainers/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamadou

Same topic on this article:
https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-10-15/t-6c-texan-ii-sale-possible-tunisia

This article has however 2 key sentences:

"Selection of the T-6C may indicate that recapitalization of the front-line fighter fleet is also imminent"


"A true light attack aircraft would be a useful addition to the Tunisian air force inventory, and there have been suggestions that the proposed T-6C purchase could pave the way for acquisition of the AT-6B Wolverine"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185247837426204672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185247837426204672


Well Except the Chinese I don't see anyone else... And No Chinese in the Horizon... so... mostly ending up with TR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mamadou said:


> Same topic on this article:
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-10-15/t-6c-texan-ii-sale-possible-tunisia
> 
> This article has however 2 key sentences:
> 
> "Selection of the T-6C may indicate that recapitalization of the front-line fighter fleet is also imminent"
> 
> 
> "A true light attack aircraft would be a useful addition to the Tunisian air force inventory, and there have been suggestions that the proposed T-6C purchase could pave the way for acquisition of the AT-6B Wolverine"


Hurkus-C?



HannibalBarca said:


> Well Except the Chinese I don't see anyone else... And No Chinese in the Horizon... so... mostly ending up with TR.


What is the relationship with Algeria? Aren't they making ex-UAE drones? Couldn't you buy some from their factories?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075896479523463169


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Hurkus-C?
> 
> 
> What is the relationship with Algeria? Aren't they making ex-UAE drones? Couldn't you buy some from their factories?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075896479523463169



Well... TN mostly not gonna take anything related to UAE...
When they can get something who's combat proven and from a closer country that is TR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

If Tunisia wants satellite controlled armed drone, Anka-S will be a good choice. (30000ft altitude, 24h duration and 250kg payload) Otherwise, Bayraktar TB2 will perform great things on air (~30h duration with 27000ft altitude and 150kg payload)


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... TN mostly not gonna take anything related to UAE...


I think Algeria bought production rights as Yabhon stopped advertising completely. And if Algeria who has *** relations with UAE got it than I don't think Tunisia couldn't.


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> If Tunisia wants satellite controlled armed drone, Anka-S will be a good choice. (30000ft altitude, 24h duration and 250kg payload) Otherwise, Bayraktar TB2 will perform great things on air (~30h duration with 27000ft altitude and 150kg payload)
> 
> View attachment 584947



TN is a small country, I don't think the satellite controlled one is really needed as of now... could be wrong, but unlikely...



Philip the Arab said:


> I think Algeria bought production rights as Yabhon stopped advertising completely. And if Algeria who has *** relations with UAE got it than I don't think Tunisia couldn't.


Algeria has better defense relationship with UAE than TN. ( we have none)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@HannibalBarca 
I had something on my mind for a while that is off-topic about armed forces. Aren't Tunisians at least partly descended from Phoenicians as Carthage started off as a Phoenician colony?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> @HannibalBarca
> I had something on my mind for a while that is off-topic about armed forces. Aren't Tunisians at least partly descended from Phoenicians as Carthage started off as a Phoenician colony?



Founders of Carthage came in small numbers, the colony was not that big, the Phoenician "Blood" was kept among Elites and Nobles in the first years of Carthage, but rapidly inter-marriage was the norm. (Bc of Carthage Expansion, and Alliance making)
Therefore the Majority of the population was Berber, other ethnic groups were present but stayed as a minority.

As of today Tunisia is ethnically Arabo-Berber, It's actually the highest Arabic Decent population of the Maghreb region, compared to Algerians or Moroccans.

So, to answer your Q, It's a Yes and No.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

Happy flag day! Today marks the 192nd anniversary of the creation of the Tunisian flag in 1827.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Thank you ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch

USGN member with a blackhawk behind

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> USGN member with a blackhawk behind
> View attachment 585390


Can Tunisian black hawks carrying hellfire and rockets by wings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wilhelm II said:


> Can Tunisian black hawks carrying hellfire and rockets by wings?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wth going on in Tunisia? They elected Islamists?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194739499030454272


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Wth going on in Tunisia? They elected Islamists?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194739499030454272



Egypt Build twitter account is the equivalent of cancer...
And it's not a topic for this thread.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt Build twitter account is the equivalent of cancer...
> And it's not a topic for this thread.


Don't they exert some control over armed forces? Aren't they inspired by MB?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Don't they exert some control over armed forces? Aren't they inspired by MB?


We are speaking about TN, not Iraq or Syria or Egypt...
No they do not have control over the Army as we can see in other countries in the region. and yes they are inspired by MB, but are not really it, more like a lighter version of AKP.

So anyone making the assumption that Ennahda or TN is now ruled by ISIS/AQ is as moronic as his uselss mind.
Don't listen to ignorant entities/ biased ones... you can for yourself read about them and understand the dynamic in place.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> We are speaking about TN, not Iraq or Syria or Egypt...
> No they do not have control over the Army as we can see in other countries in the region. and yes they are inspired by MB, but are not really it, more like a lighter version of AKP.
> 
> So anyone making the assumption that Ennahda or TN is now ruled by ISIS/AQ is as moronic as his uselss mind.


I and a lot of others thought Tunisia was a secular country, but my mind is now changed. I guess what MBR said in the 80s about democracies in the middle east would lead to islamists ruling is true.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> I and a lot of others thought Tunisia was a secular country, but my mind is now changed. I guess what MBR said in the 80s about democracies in the middle east would lead to islamists ruling is true.



...


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> ...


You don't agree? I'm willing to be all or most Arab countries would vote for a leader like Morsi if they could.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> You don't agree? I'm willing to be all or most Arab countries would vote for a leader like Morsi if they could.


MB alike parties are like Conservative parties in the West...
As for TN... this is not a "Nation wide" election... it's a parliamentary election... More like a Political move from each parties to get one of theirs in the future gov... So... many tried to balance their stance/make deals... to have a chunk of the cake...


----------



## Mouath14

HannibalBarca said:


> and yes they are inspired by MB


You got any sources backing up this claim? Im pretty sure Ennahdha have no ties with MB, in fact they made sure to critizise them constantly for their "extreme" attitudes..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mouath14 said:


> You got any sources backing up this claim? Im pretty sure Ennahdha have no ties with MB, in fact they made sure to critizise them constantly for their "extreme" attitudes..


What proof do you need to make up your mind that Ghannouchi used the MB views to found Ennahda?
And no... Today MB isn't the original one... We aren't speaking about this modern "version" of MB...


----------



## fachfouch

Army's special forces






Army/police/national guard special forces drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213186162308911104

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236004974523490304congratulations tunisian brothers you have made the right choice by selecting Abu Anka also known as Pantsir killer

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bsruzm

According to Africa Intelligence, Baykar teams up with Tunisia's Avianov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

bsruzm said:


> According to Africa Intelligence, Baykar teams up with Tunisia's Avianov.


TN main core plan is via Partnership, and Avionav is a TN light/small plane manufacturer.
Could be to manufacture existing drones or use the Avionav platform as a unmanned syst.


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> TN main core plan is via Partnership, and Avionav is a TN light/small plane manufacturer.


One Turkish company wins a contract in a brotherly country, another one teams up with it. Sounds too good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

bsruzm said:


> One Turkish company wins a contract in a brotherly country, another one teams up with it. Sounds too good


TN-TR history in that field isn't new... We are among the first to adopt many TR made syst.
TN is also extremely competitive (taxes/salary/manpower) and have a lot of Highly educated/Qualified "Brain" unused... that's' why The Gov has put in place for some years this "Partnership" program in hope to keep the brains in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

*Tunisia to purchase Turkish Aerospace Industries Anka-S UAVs with tech transfer *
http://airrecognition.com/index.php...turkish-aerospace-industries-anka-s-uavs.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian Border guards 














BAT + BNIR + Civil protection

















Tunisian army's special forces GFS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian navy Special forces RCM



























Tunisian Land army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian navy




















Tunisian air force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamadou

Really ?

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...tain-military-aircraft-contract,109244409-ar1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

still rumors nothing official yet and I don't think it will be concluded this year.


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamadou said:


> Really ?
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...tain-military-aircraft-contract,109244409-ar1



That would be great, and why not if some of the $ is available. So which 3 are they, the F-16, Gripen and what's the 3rd one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

the 3rd one is L-39 NG which is weird but now there are people saying that the F-16 are the closest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> the 3rd one is L-39 NG which is weird but now there are people saying that the F-16 are the closest



Really? You would think they would have a 3rd one that would be on the same level or pretty close to the other two, even a NG L-39 I wouldn't think is up to par with either of the other two, certainly not the F-16. Let's hope it is the F-16 and you guys keep the F-5s also. That would be most excellent ISA.


----------



## BordoEnes

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 652514
> View attachment 652515
> View attachment 652516
> View attachment 652517



Wow you guys have Nurol Ejders? I didnt know Tunisia had these in their inventory. Any information how much you have?


----------



## fachfouch

BordoEnes said:


> Wow you guys have Nurol Ejders? I didnt know Tunisia had these in their inventory. Any information how much you have?


370 and we were the first costumer...


Gomig-21 said:


> Really? You would think they would have a 3rd one that would be on the same level or pretty close to the other two, even a NG L-39 I wouldn't think is up to par with either of the other two, certainly not the F-16. Let's hope it is the F-16 and you guys keep the F-5s also. That would be most excellent ISA.


maybe the report wrong or maybe it's a last resort if they didn't achieve a deal from either because they want to replace the F-5 asap and no I don't think they will keep it hell I think most of the fleet is grounded since the accident last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

fachfouch said:


> 370 and we were the first costumer...
> 
> maybe the report wrong or maybe it's a last resort if they didn't achieve a deal from either because they want to replace the F-5 asap and no I don't think they will keep it hell I think most of the fleet is grounded since the accident last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

Libyan border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> maybe the report wrong or maybe it's a last resort if they didn't achieve a deal from either because they want to replace the F-5 asap and no I don't think they will keep it hell I think most of the fleet is grounded since the accident last year.



Hey so this might be a reality soon enough we should find out if it is Tunisia or Morocco that is getting the F-16 Block 72. The rumors are flying around that it is one of 2 north African countries narrowing them down to either Morocco or Tunisia. This would be something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

everything is possible now we will see , I hate the desecration of the ministry of defense such deals should be public


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 667273
> View attachment 667274
> View attachment 667275
> View attachment 667276


Looks like Aimpoint Comp4 red dot sight, and some type of magnifying scope on the rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

U.S secretary of defense's visit to Tunisia , The tow countries signed a 10 years agreement concerning upgrading the Tunisian military capabilities and increasing its readiness .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

The Tunisian MoD said that among the issues the agreement discussed were: 
1/Purchasing new Aircraft and Air Defense systems. 
2/New equipment for the Navy and the Army.
3/Training and sharing Intelligence.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311400656973058055

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 675496
> View attachment 675497
> View attachment 675498


Information about vessel please


----------



## fachfouch

Wilhelm II said:


> Information about vessel please


Damen opv1400(75m) Tunisia bought 4 not heavily armed yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> Damen opv1400(75m) Tunisia bought 4 not heavily armed yet


Good wishes for Tunisia
Hope to see modern Carthaginian strong armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318098467869364224


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318098467869364224


Tunisia have perfect relationship with EU and USA their weapons are much advanced and with ground experiences you need better weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Wilhelm II said:


> Tunisia have perfect relationship with EU and USA their weapons are much advanced and with ground experiences you need better weapons


The Turks offered a cheaper deal they're willing to finance the deal themselves so why not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> The Turks offered a cheaper deal they're willing to finance the deal themselves so why not ?


It's logical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329124852020752385


----------



## airmarshal

fachfouch said:


> View attachment 675496
> View attachment 675497
> View attachment 675498



which ship is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

airmarshal said:


> which ship is this?


That's Damen 1400 OPV


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342080384260050945


----------



## fachfouch

ummmm Tunisia requested to purchase F-135 engines for unknown reason and the Congress approved it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> ummmm Tunisia requested to purchase F-135 engines for unknown reason and the Congress approved it
> View attachment 703399



Where did you get that information from? Like a link or something ya Fachfouch.


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> Where did you get that information from? Like a link or something ya Fachfouch.





https://cha.house.gov/sites/democrats.cha.house.gov/files/Foreign%20Affairs_23.pdf


Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> https://cha.house.gov/sites/democrats.cha.house.gov/files/Foreign%20Affairs_23.pdf
> 
> 
> Page 5



That's pretty wild. And very strange at the same time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty wild. And very strange at the same time!


No one knows why... the fact that Tunisia slightly interested in anything related to F-35 is weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> No one knows why... the fact that Tunisia slightly interested in anything related to F-35 is weird.



That too, but to be honest, I look at it from the US' perspective and it's a head scratcher because why would they sell the engine with all the incredible technology they've invested in it when they probably wouldn't sell the F-35 to Tunisia, or maybe they would I don't know at this point. 

Bottom line, Tunisia would have access to something I think many "entities" would want to get their hands on it. Not that Tunisia isn't trustworthy, but I don't think it enjoys that close a relationship with the US to buy a few F-35 engines. It's very bizarre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> That too, but to be honest, I look at it from the US' perspective and it's a head scratcher because why would they sell the engine with all the incredible technology they've invested in it when they probably wouldn't sell the F-35 to Tunisia, or maybe they would I don't know at this point.
> 
> Bottom line, Tunisia would have access to something I think many "entities" would want to get their hands on it. Not that Tunisia isn't trustworthy, but I don't think it enjoys that close a relationship with the US to buy a few F-35 engines. It's very bizarre.


well the congress approved it... and time will tell what are these intended for even if Tunisia cancel the deal because its still not confirmed on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

fachfouch said:


> well the congress approved it... and time will tell what are these intended for even if Tunisia cancel the deal because its still not confirmed on our side.



I'm still baffled by this lol! Very interesting and there doesn't seem to be any kind of error or mistake or anything. It's just what for and why would the US approve such a bizarre thing LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

I just read in Defense Arab that Tunisia and the US are very close to signing a deal for 4 F-16 Vipers! The first 4 with all training and infrastructure to maintain them and be able to use them independently and then 14 more to follow after that. That would be great news if there is any truth to it. We should find out pretty soon enough and so far, the Viper is top of the line F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Gomig-21 said:


> I just read in Defense Arab that Tunisia and the US are very close to signing a deal for 4 F-16 Vipers! The first 4 with all training and infrastructure to maintain them and be able to use them independently and then 14 more to follow after that. That would be great news if there is any truth to it. We should find out pretty soon enough and so far, the Viper is top of the line F-16.


I'm not sure about the numbers and how they would get them but what I m sure by 2023 there will be vipers in the TAF 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347509715295731712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354040219436249088










4 days ago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356969391007682561


----------



## Titanium100

fachfouch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354040219436249088
> View attachment 714345
> View attachment 714346
> View attachment 714347
> 
> 4 days ago
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356969391007682561



I didn't hear anything about this operation training but it looks cool and especially the photo with the parachute and flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Titanium100 said:


> I didn't hear anything about this operation training but it looks cool and especially the photo with the parachute and flags


it's now an annual exercise.


----------



## fachfouch

The heaviest casualty since 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

What is the cause of the casuality and May allah have mercy on their soul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What is the cause of the casuality and May allah have mercy on their soul


An IED struck their vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

fachfouch said:


> An IED struck their vehicle.



Was it for political reasons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Was it for political reasons


I don't know what you mean but there are terrorist group active in the mountain region west of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364208247465517058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364207155809779714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364250658052972544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

National guards and border guards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian infantry troops with a Carl Gustaf M3 recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

new desert corps camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian air force C130H in Mali MINUSMA







RCA operator(air force SF) Mali MINUSMA


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

First Tunisian ANKA-S at TAI facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## exorciste

some new echos that TAF is negociating the procurement of the old F 18 From KUWAIT for 1 millions /unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

exorciste said:


> some new echos that TAF is negociating the procurement of the old F 18 From KUWAIT for 1 millions /unit


1 million per unit!!!! Fast rising of TAF 
Congratulations brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## exorciste

Wilhelm II said:


> 1 million per unit!!!! Fast rising of TAF
> Congratulations brothers


thanks brother and there is an information that if the contract will be approved a package of upgrade will be done in the USA ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

if they sell them for 1 million/pc then you have to pay for more than 20m per aircraft to upgrade


----------



## Wilhelm II

exorciste said:


> thanks brother and there is an information that if the contract will be approved a package of upgrade will be done in the USA ASAP


I want this situation for my life
Many wives with low life's cost but without upgrade I like natural


xbat said:


> if they sell them for 1 million/pc then you have to pay for more than 20m per aircraft to upgrade


Important is 1 million per unit


----------



## fachfouch

The Tunisian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on April 21, 2021 attended the launch ceremony of the patrol Boat “El Jem” at the port of Sfax. A total of seven Istiklal class Patrol Boats have been ordered the Tunisian MoD. The Istiklal class was built in collaboration between the MoD and the Tunisian shipbuilding company SCIN. Tunisia unveiled its second locally-manufactured patrol boat in the eastern port city of Sfax.

The first boat, the prototype Istiklal P201 was launched in 2015 and the Tunisian Navy has already taken delivery of two boats, the P211 “Utique” and the P212 “Kerkouane”. The 5th boat P214 “Doga” will be launched later this year and construction will be completed. The Istiklal class boats would improve the Tunisia’s maritime capabilities.




























The Istiklal class patrol boats have a length of 27.5 meters, beam of 5.8 meters, and draft of 1.26 meters. The type is armed with one 20 mm gun and two 12.7 mm machine guns. Its maximum speed is 26 knots, with a range of 600 miles. The Istiklal class boats are manned by 18 personnel including three officers. The cost of building the ship domestically was 40 percent less than if it had been purchased from a foreign manufacturer.

















There's another 50 meters class patrol boat in the final stage of development

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Istiklal P201




P211 Utik and P212 Kerkouane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> Istiklal P201
> View attachment 743909
> 
> P211 Utik and P212 Kerkouane
> View attachment 743911
> View attachment 743912
> View attachment 743913
> View attachment 743910


Good to see them 
Can you tell me more about Tunisian military industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Wilhelm II said:


> Good to see them
> Can you tell me more about Tunisian military industry?


its still young despite other attempts in the past but the real starting point is post revolution 
in the 70s there was a very small rocket program but stopped quickly in the 90s to 2003 Tunisian aero technology TAT company was formed and it started developing drones such as Nassness and DJbal el assa and some entered service with TAF primarily as a target for Air defense but got closed in 2003 due to lack of finance and political will.














currently the development of UAV restarted and this time Avionav with collaboration with Tunisian Ministry of defense are making a 8 meter UAV and unmanned helicopter for the Navy...

in 2020 the MoD revealed an armored MRAP "Barb" and its still under testing 













A Tunisian private company specialized in robotics and AI made a patrol robot called PGuard and the police purchased some of them and used them for patrolling the streets during covid-19 curfew and they exported some to France and they're used to patrol nuclear reactors...








regrading outfits 70% of Tunisian army's outfit are made in Tunisia with some plans to produce bulletproof vests and helmets in Tunisia in collaboration with Turkey and the US I think 
also most of the rifles ammunition is produced locally... but the MoD want to augment production and procured ammunition producing machines in 2020 and others are planned in 2021 
these are project I know of currently...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

fachfouch said:


> its still young despite other attempts in the past but the real starting point is post revolution
> in the 70s there was a very small rocket program but stopped quickly in the 90s to 2003 Tunisian aero technology TAT company was formed and it started developing drones such as Nassness and DJbal el assa and some entered service with TAF primarily as a target for Air defense but got closed in 2003 due to lack of finance and political will.
> View attachment 744062
> View attachment 744063
> View attachment 744064
> View attachment 744065
> 
> 
> currently the development of UAV restarted and this time Avionav with collaboration with Tunisian Ministry of defense are making a 8 meter UAV and unmanned helicopter for the Navy...
> 
> in 2020 the MoD revealed an armored MRAP "Barb" and its still under testing
> View attachment 744066
> 
> View attachment 744067
> 
> View attachment 744068
> 
> 
> A Tunisian private company specialized in robotics and AI made a patrol robot called PGuard and the police purchased some of them and used them for patrolling the streets during covid-19 curfew and they exported some to France and they're used to patrol nuclear reactors...
> View attachment 744070
> View attachment 744071
> 
> 
> regrading outfits 70% of Tunisian army's outfit are made in Tunisia with some plans to produce bulletproof vests and helmets in Tunisia in collaboration with Turkey and the US I think
> also most of the rifles ammunition is produced locally... but the MoD want to augment production and procured ammunition producing machines in 2020 and others are planned in 2021
> these are project I know of currently...


Perfect Tunisian people are good educated

There are many generals and admirals in pictures
Is that normal for an armed forces like Tunisia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Wilhelm II said:


> Perfect Tunisian people are good educated
> 
> There are many generals and admirals in pictures
> Is that normal for an armed forces like Tunisia?


Actually in the picture there are1captain and 5 rear admirals including the Navy chief commander who is a rear admiral.
there's no admiral in the navy currently


----------



## fachfouch

new Batch of Ejder arrived to Tunis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

New order from Tunesian defence:

41 BMC Kirpi 4x4 and 5 Kirpi Ambulance vehicles









BMC'den Tunus'a yeni Kirpi ihracatı


Türk savunma sanayisinin zırhlı kara aracı üreticileri, muharebe sahasında kendini kanıtlayan araçlarla ihracata devam ediyor. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Pakistan Navy Ship Zulfiquar has visited Tunis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412747476990414849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## exorciste

Tunisia is not interested any more by buying the F18 from Kuwait


----------



## The SC

Tunisia: ARSD intelligence agency contracts two ISR planes and a C2 system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

The SC said:


> Tunisia: ARSD intelligence agency contracts two ISR planes and a C2 system


and no Idea what the platform is


----------



## The SC

fachfouch said:


> and no Idea what's the platform is


Maybe something like the US U-28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

The SC said:


> Maybe something like the US U-28


yeah... well my bet is on a Cessna 208 or a Beechcraft but there's no announced deal for such planes 
the only 2 planes requested in the recent years are two C130 H from EDA.


----------



## The SC

fachfouch said:


> yeah... well my bet is on a Cessna 208 or a Beechcraft but there's no announced deal for such planes
> the only 2 planes requested in the recent years are two C130 H from EDA.


I've chosen the best for Tunisia..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fachfouch

The SC said:


> I've chosen the best for Tunisia..HaHaHa!


well what do you think the equipment are ? almost 10 millions for the 2 planes are not much


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446893125545472008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

On Wednesday, November 10, 2021, the special representative of the UN Secretary-General in the Central African Republic, Mankeur Ndiaye, was with the elements of the Tunisian Aviation Unit at M’poko airport in Bangui.
On his arrival, he was received by the Unit Commander, Colonel-Major Mohamed TELILI.
The MINUSCA Force Commander, Lieutenant General Sidiki Daniel Traore, Deputy Force Commander, General Paulo Pereira, Head of the Police Component of MINUSCA, General Christophe were present at this visit. Bizimungu, Director of Mission Support, Emmanuel. k Agawu and the commander of EUTM-RCA, General Jacques Langlade de Montgros. 



























Also the TAF deployed Level 1 trauma military hospital with capacity of 5 beds and a pharmacy worth 60 days of medicines, the Hospital has already treated 130 peacekeepers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadou

New batch of Ejder Yalcin arrived to Tunisia - source: @MouradTN216 on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473671035966869508

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

What does Tunisia mean?
What does Tunisia mean?


----------



## Titanium100

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What does Tunisia mean?
> What does Tunisia mean?



What kind of question this?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Titanium100 said:


> What kind of question this?


As Pakistan means "land of pure" 

So I asked: what does Tunisia mean??
Do you think that this is a weird question ❓


----------



## Titanium100

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> As Pakistan means "land of pure"
> 
> So I asked: what does Tunisia mean??
> Do you think that this is a weird question ❓



Okay I am with you now.. 

The name Tunisia comes from the name Tunis which is the capital city and it means.. 

The term Tunis can possibly mean "*camp at night"*, "camp", or "stop", or may have referred to as "the last stop before Carthage" by people who were journeying to Carthage by land. This is in the berber language

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisia received C130H from the united states 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471618896981598208









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475292752707522569


----------



## The SC

Tunisia: MRAP manufactured locally under the name *Barb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

Tunisian army special forces group GFS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477287019613016065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Tunisia is in negotiations with the German company Rimenthal to acquire *Leopard 2A5* tanks and other weapons






TR

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Tunisia is in negotiations with the German company Rimenthal to acquire *Leopard 2A5* tanks and other weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR


What about Kuwaiti f18s? I think Tunisia don't need them
Tunisia need attack turboprops for its borders and terrorists just because f18s are expensive and old


----------

